# Cricket thread



## rich p (17 Aug 2017)

The old one seems to have been lost in the corridor of uncertainty.
As we speak, the amazing Joe Root has scored another ton which means he has got to at least 50 in his last 11 Tests. Outstanding.
Cook has ploughed on to his 31st ton which, whike not being of the same flair, is also amazxing. Let's hope these two stay fit for the Ashes.
Albeit that this Windies outfit are not a patch on their teams of old, sadly.


----------



## MikeG (17 Aug 2017)

The little bits I've seen suggest that the Windies would struggle to win if they played in the County Championship. There'll be one or two batsmen filling their boots during this series, once the first 10 or 12 overs are out of the way.


----------



## rich p (17 Aug 2017)

Does anyone know what the point of a day/night Test is in this country? It's not as if people are going to pay 75 quid to pop along for a couple of hours after work.
And the weather is almost bound to be inclement


----------



## rich p (17 Aug 2017)

I think this might be past Joe Root's bedtime


----------



## AndyRM (17 Aug 2017)

Enjoying listening to it, but it does seem a bit odd and gimmicky. But if this is the way to compete with limited overs cricket it's got mileage.


----------



## srw (17 Aug 2017)

I see the latest generation of England openers appear no more sticky than the last.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2017)

I just saw the score of 287 for 2 and switched TMS on to listen to what was going on. First ball, Root bowled. I turned TMS off again immediately. My apologies for disturbing the game.


----------



## MikeG (17 Aug 2017)

srw said:


> ........I see the latest generation of England openers appear no more sticky than the last.



Except one of them got a hundred, and the other got out when the pink ball was swinging around corners.


----------



## Beebo (17 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Does anyone know what the point of a day/night Test is in this country? It's not as if people are going to pay 75 quid to pop along for a couple of hours after work.
> And the weather is almost bound to be inclement


It isn't really designed for England, where we get very long summer evenings. It is more for the subcontinent where it gets dark very quickly.


----------



## Daddy Pig (18 Aug 2017)

It seems to me that the link ball is not a level playing field as it moves around a lot to start with and then under floodlights it's a nightmare. It's only because WI are utter tripe that Eng are doing well. I reckon that Eng will be 600 up by tea (end of second session) and then WI 4 down by the close. Following on and all over in 3 days.


----------



## srw (18 Aug 2017)

MikeG said:


> Except one of them got a hundred, and the other got out when the pink ball was swinging around corners.


OK - the latest generation of England numbers 2 and 3. The job of an opener is to survive the first 10 overs _whatever_ the ball is doing, before going on to get a score, and the job of a number 3 is to do the same if the number 2 hasn't. I'm no technical expert (and I haven't seen any TV coverage of the match), but I wasn't aware that extremely swingy balls were unknown in this country.



User14044mountain said:


> As I'm sure @Dayvo will tell you, they need more Middlesex men in the side


Both Surrey and Gloucestershire could have done with someone better. The bowling looked reasonably ordinary, but the batsmen did their best to get themselves out in unusual ways. Gloucestershire only set a respectable target thanks to a couple of lively overs in the middle, and Surrey turned what began as a gentle procession into a bit of a scramble.

It's been a long time since I last actually went to a match, so I'd forgotten how much more fun it is being there and seeing the whole thing (even a 20-over biff) rather than following the Guardian OBO and watching the Channel 5 highlights.


----------



## MikeG (18 Aug 2017)

srw said:


> OK - the latest generation of England numbers 2 and 3. The job of an opener is to survive the first 10 overs _whatever_ the ball is doing, before going on to get a score, and the job of a number 3 is to do the same if the number 2 hasn't. I'm no technical expert (and I haven't seen any TV coverage of the match), but I wasn't aware that extremely swingy balls were unknown in this country..........



The odd thing is that you seem willing to judge a newcomer after just one innings ("no more sticky"). You might well remember that Gooch got a pair in his first Test, and that even Bradman got plenty of single figure scores. Oh, and whilst it's nice if the openers see off the new ball, your ten over thing is a bit arbitrary. I opened a few times, generally when one of the genuine openers was incapacitated. It always seemed to be against Wayne Daniel, Sylvester Clarke or Wasi Akram. Fun, fun.

340-odd for 3 is a useful day at the office, but against this attack tells us absolutely nothing at all. I'm afraid it might flatter us into thinking Malan is a Test player. I would have preferred an accumulator of runs rather than a one day biffer in England's middle order. A Bell/ Thorpe type player, rather than another shot-maker. It's another collapse waiting to happen when all but one of your players are shot-a-ball millionaires.


----------



## srw (18 Aug 2017)

MikeG said:


> The odd thing is that you seem willing to judge a newcomer after just one innings ("no more sticky"). You might well remember that Gooch got a pair in his first Test, and that even Bradman got plenty of single figure scores. Oh, and whilst it's nice if the openers see off the new ball, your ten over thing is a bit arbitrary. I opened a few times, generally when one of the genuine openers was incapacitated. It always seemed to be against Wayne Daniel, Sylvester Clarke or Wasi Akram. Fun, fun.


The key word in my post - "appear". Not hugely judgemental. And yes, 10 overs is extremely arbitrary, and I couldn't even hold a bat straight let alone see a quick ball and hope to play it.

That's what being an armchair supporter is all about.


----------



## swee'pea99 (18 Aug 2017)

Very sad to see West Indies cricket looking so forlorn. You can't help wondering if it can survive. I've heard it said that West Indies youth is turning away from all things British, in favour of American culture, and yesterday seemed to give credence to that idea. I grew up with Clive Lloyd's boys terrorising all comers; this lot couldn't frighten a troop of boy scouts. You want to see your team win, but only if there's at least a contest. Will the 'Windies' (sic) still be playing test cricket in 20 years? On yesterday's showing, I wouldn't put money on it.


----------



## MikeG (18 Aug 2017)

It's not so much being anti "all things British" as doing what appears on their local TV, which is all American, and heavily features basketball. That's where all the tall athletic fast bowlers have gone. The West Indies, as a construct, pretty much _only_ exists for cricket. Don't forget, the rest of the time these are independent, competitive, nations.


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2017)

MikeG said:


> The odd thing is that you seem willing to judge a newcomer after just one innings ("no more sticky"). You might well remember that Gooch got a pair in his first Test, and that even Bradman got plenty of single figure scores. Oh, and whilst it's nice if the openers see off the new ball, your ten over thing is a bit arbitrary. I opened a few times, generally when one of the genuine openers was incapacitated. It always seemed to be against Wayne Daniel, Sylvester Clarke or Wasi Akram. Fun, fun.
> 
> 340-odd for 3 is a useful day at the office, but against this attack tells us absolutely nothing at all. I'm afraid it might flatter us into thinking Malan is a Test player. I would have preferred an accumulator of runs rather than a one day biffer in England's middle order. A Bell/ Thorpe type player, rather than another shot-maker. It's another collapse waiting to happen when all but one of your players are shot-a-ball millionaires.


Clearly, a new selection should get a fair crack of the whip but there have been quite a number who have been selected on county form while having fairly obvious technical flaws. I remember Gooch failing but soon coming back, Gatting taking an age to get a Test century, Vaughan and Root picked despite having average county credentials.
They were either selected or persevered with because we knew they had the class. I'm not sure the current selectors are as canny.


----------



## MikeG (18 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Clearly, a new selection should get a fair crack of the whip but there have been quite a number who have been selected on county form while having fairly obvious technical flaws. I remember Gooch failing but soon coming back.......



Gooch came back about 2 years later. He was all over the place technically when he first played, but straightened everything up with a new stance and back-lift. Not an easy thing to do. Gatting, interestingly, was first picked ahead of Gower.


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2017)

MikeG said:


> Gooch came back about 2 years later. He was all over the place technically when he first played, but straightened everything up with a new stance and back-lift. Not an easy thing to do. Gatting, interestingly, was first picked ahead of Gower.


Blimey, was it 2 years! My fading memory.


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2017)

MikeG said:


> Gooch came back about 2 years later. He was all over the place technically when he first played, but straightened everything up with a new stance and back-lift. Not an easy thing to do. Gatting, interestingly, was first picked ahead of Gower.



You were overly generous to me there. It was 3 years.

*Bat1* *Bat2* *Runs* *Wkts* *Conc* *Ct* *St* *Opposition* *Ground* *Start Date

*
0 0 0 - - 1 0 v Australia Birmingham *10 Jul 1975* Test # 760
6 31 37 - - 1 0 v Australia Lord's *31 Jul 1975* Test # 761
54 - 54 - - 1 0 v Pakistan Lord's *15 Jun 1978* Test # 826
20 - 20 - - 1 0 v Pakistan Leeds *29 Jun 1978* Test # 827
0 91* 91 - - 0 0 v New Zealand The Oval *27 Jul 1978* Test # 828
55 - 55 - - 1 0 v New Zealand Nottingham *10 Aug 1978* Test # 829


----------



## rugby bloke (18 Aug 2017)

After a tight start England are ticking along nicely. There has been quite a lot of movement in the air this afternoon and the Windies bowlers looked like they could cause a problem. However Cook has add an additional 30 runs without breaking sweat. It will be fascinating to see what the English bowlers do with the bowl when their turn comes.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> As I'm sure @Dayvo will tell you, they need more Middlesex men in the side



Uh-hum!

So far in this Test, Essex 221-1* v Middx. 65-1 (with one more to bat - albeit unlikely).


----------



## lutonloony (18 Aug 2017)

MikeG said:


> It's not so much being anti "all things British" as doing what appears on their local TV, which is all American, and heavily features basketball. That's where all the tall athletic fast bowlers have gone. The West Indies, as a construct, pretty much _only_ exists for cricket. Don't forget, the rest of the time these are independent, competitive, nations.


Also baseball, where hitting a damm fast ball pays a lot more


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Aug 2017)

So, quite apart from the terrible position the WIndies have got themselves into, this day-night thing....
England doesn't need it. Other countries where the short forms of the game are threatening test cricket might need it but not England.

The TV highlights are necessarily far too late for any sizeable audience from those who don't or won't pay Murdoch. I think it was after midnight that yesterday's highlights were screened. 

When it rained yesterday late afternoon play was abandoned for the day. In a normal day test with rain at that stage of the day's play, there would have been pressure to get the covers off before the day's end. In the event, by the time they'd have got the ground back into a playable condition, everyone would have gone home or collapsed legless in the barmy army stand by then. So they didn't bother.


----------



## Beebo (19 Aug 2017)

19 wkts in a day. 
What a shambles WI are. So sad.


----------



## gavgav (19 Aug 2017)

West Indies cricket is a shambolic embarrassment on and off the pitch. Such a shame for what was once the most feared test nation.


----------



## nickyboy (19 Aug 2017)

gavgav said:


> West Indies cricket is a shambolic embarrassment on and off the pitch. Such a shame for what was once the most feared test nation.



and not really any clear path to recovery. Just feels like WI cricket at test level is in terminal decline and will probably be replaced by Bangladesh. A sad state of affairs for those who remember the all-conquering sides of old but the admin of WI cricket is hopeless and there are much more lucrative sporting options for athletic kids these days


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2017)

Perhaps the rumours of the death of Windies cricket were premature.
There's a decent competitive Test match happening.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> There's a decent competitive Test match happening.


It's the first competitive match we've had all summer. The others seem to have all lost equilibrium from very close to the start. Still, a couple of early wickets and imbalance could reestablish itself very quickly tomorrow.


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's the first competitive match we've had all summer. The others seem to have all lost equilibrium from very close to the start. Still, a couple of early wickets and imbalance could reestablish itself very quickly tomorrow.


Who's your money on?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Who's your money on?


England for the series, WIndies to win this.


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2017)

Windies might implode chasing 230 but I make them favourites too.

Gabriel and Roach looked pretty useful every now and then. And Holder occasionally too.
God knows who's going to bat 2,3 and 5 in Oz. 
Hales, Stoneman and ...A.N. Other?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Windies might implode chasing 230 but I make them favourites too.
> 
> Gabriel and Roach looked pretty useful every now and then. And Holder occasionally too.
> God knows who's going to bat 2,3 and 5 in Oz.
> Hales, Stoneman and ...A.N. Other?


Has Ballance got his mojo back together yet? He was a pretty solid batter at the beginning of his England career.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Aug 2017)

Draw for this match. England to win the series.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Draw for this match. England to win the series.



Not sure about a draw, no bad weather due. Surely a win for one side is in order?

I've got a feeling that England will set them 250 and Windies will implode under the pressure of possibly winning after the humiliation of Edgbaston. However, I have been know to be wrong with my preditctions


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Has Ballance got his mojo back together yet? He was a pretty solid batter at the beginning of his England career.


He got a another chance against SA, earlier this year, didn't he?
I don't follow county cricket as closely as I once did, so I've no real idea who is doing well these days.
Edit - he did get 2 tests with scores of 27, 4, 20, 34


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2017)

User said:


> I went to T20 at The Oval on Friday. Jason Roy did OK for Surrey but I don't expect that to translate into another chance for England any time soon.


The Aussies are a bit iffy in the batting department but their bowlers are pretty useful so a decent Test technique is important. I'm not convinced that Roy fits that brief.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Aug 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Not sure about a draw, no bad weather due. Surely a win for one side is in order?
> 
> I've got a feeling that England will set them 250 and Windies will implode under the pressure of possibly winning after the humiliation of Edgbaston. However, I have been know to be wrong with my preditctions



My pre series predictions were: win, draw, win.

Spend too long batting tomorrow and meet a stubborn Windies. 

Been a much better test so far in any case, thoroughly enjoying it. I'm not old enough to remember the feared Windies sides of old, but my love of cricket is such that I hate seeing them humiliated.


----------



## MikeG (27 Aug 2017)

Those predicting draws must be expecting some bad weather in Leeds. Without that, this Test will have a result. I reckon England can win this with a lead as small as 175 odd, and maybe even 150.


----------



## MikeG (27 Aug 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Has Ballance got his mojo back together yet? He was a pretty solid batter at the beginning of his England career.



He's been worked out. Unless he rebuilds his technique entirely, there's no way back for him.


----------



## User482 (27 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Windies might implode chasing 230 but I make them favourites too.
> 
> Gabriel and Roach looked pretty useful every now and then. And Holder occasionally too.
> God knows who's going to bat 2,3 and 5 in Oz.
> Hales, Stoneman and ...A.N. Other?


If Hameed shows some CC form next month I reckon he'll go to Australia, and I'd be tempted to play Buttler at 5.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Aug 2017)

User482 said:


> If Hameed shows some CC form next month I reckon he'll go to Australia, and I'd be tempted to play Buttler at 5.



CycleChat form?????

Please tell me which pseudonym he posts under.....it's Accy, right??


----------



## nickyboy (28 Aug 2017)

MikeG said:


> Those predicting draws must be expecting some bad weather in Leeds. Without that, this Test will have a result. I reckon England can win this with a lead as small as 175 odd, and maybe even 150.



No bad weather. There will be a result. Two full days, 17 wickets

I've got a feeling that 175 may not be enough. But England only have one real non-batsman so there is no reason why 200 odd lead shouldn't be possible. Lovely day up here, plenty of sunshine this morning and any cloud cover this pm will be high. Deffo a day for batting


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2017)

User482 said:


> If Hameed shows some CC form next month I reckon he'll go to Australia, and I'd be tempted to play Buttler at 5.


I'd forgotten about Buttler, but looking at his recent record, he's only played one first class game in over a month.
How the hell do the ECB expect players to be test match fit looking at that schedule, and it's no wonder newcomers struggle.


*Bat & Bowl* *Team* *Opposition* *Ground* *Match Date* *Scorecard*
58, 1c/1s Lancashire v Warwickshire Manchester 18 Aug 2017 T20
1c/0s, 52* Lancashire v Worcs Manchester 16 Aug 2017 T20
0c/0s, 23 Lancashire v Yorkshire Leeds 11 Aug 2017 T20
17, 21 Lancashire v Hampshire Southampton 6 Aug 2017 FC
57, 0c/0s Lancashire v Leics Leicester 4 Aug 2017 T20
0c/0s, 8 Lancashire v Northants Northampton 3 Aug 2017 T20
80*, 2c/1s Lancashire v Warwickshire Birmingham 30 Jul 2017 T20
0c/2s, 1 Lancashire v Derbyshire Derby 25 Jul 2017 T20
4, 1c/0s Lancashire v Durham Manchester 23 Jul 2017 T20
1c/1s, 42* Lancashire v Derbyshire Manchester 16 Jul 2017 T2


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2017)

Joe Root has gone but Malan is surviving...
...just.
A score here probably means that he and Stoneman can start packing for Australia. Not convincing but doing just enough.


----------



## Dayvo (28 Aug 2017)

User482 said:


> If Hameed shows some CC form next month I reckon he'll go to Australia, and I'd be tempted to play Buttler at 5.



Good call. Hameed has the ability, technique and aptitude to be very succesfull in Test cricket. His time will come.

Buttler would be in my starting X1, and instead of Bairstow as 'keeper.

Just seen that Bairstow was out playing a reverse sweep (in a Test match, FFS).


----------



## nickyboy (28 Aug 2017)

That Winviz is bizzare

65% England win
3% W Indies win
32% Draw

Lead is 234. Could be all out with lead of 250. I'd give Windies a much better chance than 33/1 of chasing that down. And what's 3/1 the Draw all about?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Aug 2017)

nickyboy said:


> And what's 3/1 the Draw all about?


I guess it's because Moeen and Woakes are scoring runs so freely that the wicket still looks good for another day and both teams have already scored 400 on it.


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2017)

With that lead, the Windies will struggle to get to tea but I hope they make a decent fist of it.


----------



## Dayvo (28 Aug 2017)

It's about 3.5 runs an over, is it not?

Doable, if they apply themselves. Also depends on how the pitch plays and the conditions. Another fifer for Anderson, I suspect.


----------



## MikeG (28 Aug 2017)

Dayvo said:


> It's about 3.5 runs an over, is it not?
> 
> Doable, if they apply themselves. Also depends on how the pitch plays and the conditions. Another fifer for Anderson, I suspect.



Not doable, however much they apply themselves. Not on the 5th day of a Test, at Headingley, and with it turning prodigiously.


----------



## MikeG (28 Aug 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Good call. Hameed has the ability, technique and aptitude to be very succesfull in Test cricket. His time will come.
> 
> Buttler would be in my starting X1, and instead of Bairstow as 'keeper.
> 
> Just seen that Bairstow was out playing a reverse sweep (in a Test match, FFS).



He isn't a good enough keeper to justify taking the place of a batsman. Besides, we've got more than enough biffers in the middle order already. We need a senior pro with a wise head, and the ability to accumulate runs steadily. Bell or Thorpe-type players, to bat at three. If you want to pick the best 'keeper, then he's retiring this year. Next best, Ben Foakes. I'll bet half your house that he tours Australia this winter.


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2017)

MikeG said:


> We need a senior pro with a wise head, and the ability to accumulate runs steadily. Bell or Thorpe-type players, to bat at three


You've said that before but who are you thinking of?


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Denis Compton?


Another middle order biffer Rocky!
Chris Tavaré...
The man who helped kill off Test cricket!


----------



## MikeG (28 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> You've said that before but who are you thinking of?



Dunno. I don't follow county cricket so much these days. I'm not saying Hildreth, because I don't know him, or what his strengths and weaknesses are........but someone _*like*_ Hildreth, who scores a hatful of runs, and has been around for years. Some wazzock decided to scrap first class cricket in the middle of the summer and make the players play some pub game for a month instead.........so there is no-one with any proper cricket under their belt at the moment (and someone tell me how we're supposed to develop spinners if they don't play any FC cricket when the pitches are turning towards the end of summer?).


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2017)

MikeG said:


> Dunno. I don't follow county cricket so much these days. I'm not saying Hildreth, because I don't know him, or what his strengths and weaknesses are........but someone _*like*_ Hildreth, who scores a hatful of runs, and has been around for years. Some wazzock decided to scrap first class cricket in the middle of the summer and make the players play some pub game for a month instead.........so there is no-one with any proper cricket under their belt at the moment (and someone tell me how we're supposed to develop spinners if they don't play any FC cricket when the pitches are turning towards the end of summer?).


I posted as much earlier and I agree. 
The thing is that people pay to watch T20 but not FC cricket. while Test cricket keeps the counties afloat financially.
The word on the street (TMS chit chat) is that Sam Robson of Middx should get a recall.


----------



## MikeG (28 Aug 2017)

The other approach is to play 3 openers, and ask Stoneman or Haseeb Hamed to bat 3.

Robson has played 6 FC matches this year. That doesn't seem like ideal preparation for Tests.


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2017)

MikeG said:


> The other approach is to play 3 openers, and ask Stoneman or Haseeb Hamed to bat 3.
> 
> Robson has played 6 FC matches this year. That doesn't seem like ideal preparation for Tests.


Hammed has played 8 matches and averages 24 while Robson has played 6 and averages 50.
Who knows?


----------



## MikeG (28 Aug 2017)

True enough. They've made it damned difficult to get from county cricket to the Test side these days. The preferred route is via the Academy, U/19s, and the Lions. Which is great when it works.


----------



## MikeG (29 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> ......The man who helped kill off Test cricket!



Funny, I never noticed its demise.


----------



## User482 (29 Aug 2017)

MikeG said:


> Funny, I never noticed its demise.


You've looked at the WI team?


----------



## nickyboy (29 Aug 2017)

MikeG said:


> Funny, I never noticed its demise.



I think we are seeing its inexorable demise. Not as a result of lack of interest per se in England and Australia. But a lack of interest in other countries to put their resources behind their test teams. Resulting in weaker and weaker test sides from India, Pakistan, South Africa, West Indies

It's a sad thing as test cricket can be utterly absorbing to watch. But there were only 7,000 (or so) at Headingly to watch the final session of an England test match on a Bank Holiday yesterday

I hope it can be turned around but with the money following TV viewing figures for T20 I doubt it


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I think we are seeing its inexorable demise. Not as a result of lack of interest per se in England and Australia. But a lack of interest in other countries to put their resources behind their test teams. Resulting in weaker and weaker test sides from India, Pakistan, South Africa, West Indies
> 
> It's a sad thing as test cricket can be utterly absorbing to watch. But there were only 7,000 (or so) at Headingly to watch the final session of an England test match on a Bank Holiday yesterday
> 
> I hope it can be turned around but with the money following TV viewing figures for T20 I doubt it



I don't "like" this, but I do agree. It's a shame really.

Bad weather has delayed the start of play... Early doors I know, but perhaps my prediction of a draw may be on.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I don't "like" this, but I do agree. It's a shame really.
> 
> Bad weather has delayed the start of play... Early doors I know, but perhaps my prediction of a draw may be on.


Yup, the draw is definitely a possibility but I just had a look at the BBC weather forecast for Leeds and the light will improve. Rain due at 7pm but they'll be in the pavilion by then, I reckon.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2017)

Ha!


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yup, the draw is definitely a possibility but I just had a look at the BBC weather forecast for Leeds and the light will improve. Rain due at 7pm but they'll be in the pavilion by then, I reckon.



If (and yes, it's a big if) the Windies can keep the head and bat sensibly there is absolutely no reason they can't bat all day.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> If (and yes, it's a big if) the Windies can keep the head and bat sensibly there is absolutely no reason they can't bat all day.


On the other hand, I got the feeling that they gave up early yesterday afternoon in the field and they have few batsmen playing with pride.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2017)

An early-ish wicket.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2017)

And a fluke!


----------



## Beebo (29 Aug 2017)

Scandal in the Welsh Leagues.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/wales/41074513
The champions deliberatley lose a match to win the title. There is suggestion of match fixing!
It just isn't cricket!


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2017)

Engrossing morning's play.


----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2017)

The draw is looking more likely...


----------



## Dayvo (29 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> The draw is looking more likely...



160 off 50 overs with 8 wickets in hand - doable. When all the pundits and ex experts write them off, then they fight back. 

Gonna be interesting, methinks.


----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2017)

It's possible but the least likely...
...possibly! Maybe!


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2017)

Boycott is going mad. Very entertaining.


----------



## Beebo (29 Aug 2017)

Gonna be a draw. Which would have been a great result 2 days ago. 
I don't think the windies will push the rate along.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Aug 2017)

Beebo said:


> Gonna be a draw. Which would have been a great result 2 days ago.
> I don't think the windies will push the rate along.



They still only need 3.5 an over.

After 17 more overs have been bowled, then they'll go into T/20 mode and pi$$ it.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2017)

A wicket just before tea!


----------



## User482 (29 Aug 2017)

Much depends on the new ball. The run rate's fine, so the question is whether a flurry of wickets will make WI go defensive.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Aug 2017)

User482 said:


> Much depends on the new ball. The run rate's fine, so the question is whether a flurry of wickets will make WI go defensive.



A draw will keep the series alive, but I feel this is the best chance the Windies will have of winning a Test and still have the chance of winning the three-Test series.


----------



## User482 (29 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Is there anything in it for them to send some more cavalier big hitters out ahead of the more secure?


Maybe if the required rate starts climbing? WI have enough wickets and time to do this without taking big risks.


----------



## Beebo (29 Aug 2017)

Beebo said:


> Gonna be a draw. Which would have been a great result 2 days ago.
> I don't think the windies will push the rate along.



One hour later and my confidence in a draw has greatly diminished.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Aug 2017)

'Tis getting exciting now.

76 runs required off 20.5 overs with 6 wickets in hand.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2017)

England in a bit of a no win situation here. What a game!


----------



## Dayvo (29 Aug 2017)

Premature from wiki!

With still 10 runs needed!

*On the 29th August 2017 Hope became the first batsmen to score a century in each innings at Headingley in a First Class game, in a test victory against England.*


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Aug 2017)

If the Windies are shoot, and are about to beat us, what does that say about England?


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> If the Windies are shoot, and are about to beat us, what does that say about England?



Complacent and a bit arrogant after the first test.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Aug 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> If the Windies are shoot, and are about to beat us, what does that say about England?



Fake news!


----------



## srw (29 Aug 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> If the Windies are shoot, and are about to beat us, what does that say about England?


Sometimes the better team loses.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Aug 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Doable, if they apply themselves.





MikeG said:


> Not doable, however much they apply themselves. Not on the 5th day of a Test, at Headingley, and with it turning prodigiously.




No need to add anything, eh. 

Except to say that cricket is wonderfully unpredictable (for some people ).

Well done to a good team effort by the Windies. Who knows, maybe it'll rejuvenate domestic (white-clothed) cricket in the Caribbean. 

And all to play for at Lord's.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Aug 2017)

2 days ago I predicted a WIndies win. I spent most of yesterday regretting my choice. Phew!


----------



## MikeG (29 Aug 2017)

Yeah, I got that one wrong. One dropped catch was the difference.


----------



## User482 (29 Aug 2017)

MikeG said:


> Yeah, I got that one wrong. One dropped catch was the difference.


Dropped catches cost WI more runs than England, I think.


----------



## swee'pea99 (30 Aug 2017)

User482 said:


> Dropped catches cost WI more runs than England, I think.


Don't think I've ever seen so many so awful dropped catches in a match. From both sides, but as you say, the Windies edged it. Good result though, and a good test - kept you gripped right to the close. So glad the Windies didn't just fold after Edgbaston.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Aug 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> Don't think I've ever seen so many so awful dropped catches in a match. From both sides, but as you say, the Windies edged it. Good result though, and a good test - kept you gripped right to the close. So glad the Windies didn't just fold after Edgbaston.


Another thing I'm glad about is that Root hasn't suffered damning criticism for the declaration. It was a sporting decision, it added to the excitement of the game, and it acted in the interests of the sport.


----------



## User482 (30 Aug 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Another thing I'm glad about is that Root hasn't suffered damning criticism for the declaration. It was a sporting decision, it added to the excitement of the game, and it acted in the interests of the sport.


I thought the declaration was spot on. 300+ to win on the final day is an exceptionally rare event.


----------



## User482 (30 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Especially when people were widely expecting 150-180 to be beyond the Windies reach.


250+ is usually reckoned to be a tough proposition, even if we ignore all WI's problems. I couldn't understand why commentators were talking about a draw - it seemed obvious that there would be a result unless the weather intervened,


----------



## Beebo (30 Aug 2017)

Bangladesh beat Australia. 
So they aren't in great shape either.


----------



## gavgav (30 Aug 2017)

An astonishing turn around by the Windies, from Edgbaston where they were shockingly bad. England didn't perform as well with the ball, but got to give the Windies credit where it's due.


----------



## Beebo (7 Sep 2017)

Final test begins today. 
The first ever September test match at Lords.


----------



## MikeG (7 Sep 2017)

And thankfully, the last time we'll ever have to suffer Henry Blofeld.

I wouldn't want to be a batsman facing the new ball out there this morning.


----------



## green1 (7 Sep 2017)

I wish is was Boycott's last test rather than Blowers.


----------



## Beebo (7 Sep 2017)

cook has now dropped 3 basic slip catches in a row. 2 in the last innings and 1 this morning. 
Is time catching up with him?


----------



## AndyRM (7 Sep 2017)

green1 said:


> I wish is was Boycott's last test rather than Blowers.



This.

Boycott has become an irritating cliche ridden parody of himself, and he's relentlessly negative.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2017)

Beebo said:


> cook has now dropped 3 basic slip catches in a row. 2 in the last innings and 1 this morning.
> Is time catching up with him?


Match fixing? Or just shite?


----------



## Beebo (7 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> This.
> 
> Boycott has become an irritating cliche ridden parody of himself, and he's relentlessly negative.


I think the BBC are too scared to sack him. 
They have had numerous opportunities if they wanted to.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Sep 2017)

Beebo said:


> I think the BBC are too scared to sack him.
> They have had numerous opportunities if they wanted to.



I was a bit surprised they didn't use his latest dodgy remarks as a reason.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Sep 2017)

I like Blowers (so to speak), did I tell you about the time he presented me with an award...


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I was a bit surprised they didn't use his latest dodgy remarks as a reason.


I even emailed them!


----------



## Beebo (7 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I was a bit surprised they didn't use his latest dodgy remarks as a reason.


I agree, they sacked Carol Thatcher for a similar issue during a private conversation


----------



## nickyboy (7 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> I even emailed them!



You go Rich !!!

Actually, on the subject of commentators, on Sky I really like Atherton whom I find very insightful. At the other end of the spectrum is Botham


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> You go Rich !!!
> 
> Actually, on the subject of commentators, on Sky I really like Atherton whom I find very insightful. At the other end of the spectrum is Botham


Agreed. Botham is a big-headed tit like Boycott.
On the radio, I like Michael Vaughan a lot as an insightful expert.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Agreed. Botham is a big-headed tit like Boycott.
> On the radio, I like Michael Vaughan a lot as an insightful expert.



I like Vaughan too, but I find his tone of voice infuriating. He sounds so smug!


----------



## MikeG (7 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Boycott has become an irritating cliche ridden parody of himself, and he's relentlessly negative.



But at least he knows what he is talking about, in stark contrast to Blofeld. As a fun aside, I have commentated with Blofeld on a Sunday League game, when I was injured and unable to play in it. He knows virtually nothing about what is going on in the middle, which is why he spends so much time talking about happenings outside the playing area.


----------



## green1 (7 Sep 2017)

Beebo said:


> cook has now dropped 3 basic slip catches in a row. 2 in the last innings and 1 this morning.
> Is time catching up with him?


No such thing as a easy slip catch, I've shelled more than a few in my time.


----------



## MikeG (7 Sep 2017)

green1 said:


> No such thing as a easy slip catch, I've shelled more than a few in my time.


.......and the sighting at Lord's is notoriously awful.


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2017)

Simon Mann is a steady hand on the tiller and adds a different dimension as a non-former Test player.
Much as CMJ did, although not in such a posh tone!


----------



## AndyRM (7 Sep 2017)

MikeG said:


> But at least he knows what he is talking about, in stark contrast to Blofeld. As a fun aside, I have commentated with Blofeld on a Sunday League game, when I was injured and unable to play in it. He knows virtually nothing about what is going on in the middle, which is why he spends so much time talking about happenings outside the playing area.



Boycott spends more time talking about his daughter's hockey team, sticks of rhubarb, his mother's apron and how he fancies a bat than he does talking about cricket.


----------



## Beebo (7 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Simon Mann is a steady hand on the tiller and adds a different dimension as a non-former Test player.
> Much as CMJ did, although not in such a posh tone!


I like Daggers. He also has 1st class experience but no test caps.
Also has a regional accent which is nice to hear.


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2017)

MikeG said:


> But at least he knows what he is talking about, in stark contrast to Blofeld. As a fun aside, I have commentated with Blofeld on a Sunday League game, when I was injured and unable to play in it. He knows virtually nothing about what is going on in the middle, which is why he spends so much time talking about happenings outside the playing area.


Blofeld is there largely to commentate on what he sees, whereas Boycott is there as an expert summariser.


----------



## MikeG (7 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Boycott spends more time talking about his daughter's hockey team, sticks of rhubarb, his mother's apron and how he fancies a bat than he does talking about cricket.



That's usually more informative than what members of the crowd are wearing or what a bloody pigeon is doing. Blofeld doesn't talk cricket because he can't. Boycott, irritating and smug as he is, at least has some insight into what is going on in the middle. I guess it's the difference between listening to the shipping forecast as a captain at sea, and listening to it in the leafy suburbs as a sign that all is well with the world.


----------



## MikeG (7 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Blofeld is there largely to commentate on what he sees.......



He doesn't know what he sees, which is why we hear about the number 19 bus.......


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2017)

Here's the players' menu from Lords apparently...


----------



## srw (7 Sep 2017)

MikeG said:


> He doesn't know what he sees, which is why we hear about the number 19 bus.......


To someone who loves but doesn't really understand the game (which I suspect is a large chunk of the audience) Blofeld in his day was a good commentator, because he could make it colourful. He should have been pensioned off years ago, though. Many of the current crop of commentators are just grey - and the main exception is Boycott, who has one topic of discussion. Himself.


----------



## srw (7 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Here's the players' menu from Lords apparently...
> 
> View attachment 372183


"I'll have the _blandest_ thing on the menu!" I wonder if they make any more concession to non-European tastes when India are playing.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Blofeld is there largely to commentate on what he sees, whereas Boycott is there as an expert summariser.



This.

Blofeld is (well, was) a brilliant commentator. Boycott is very knowledgeable, but his presentation is horrendous.


----------



## Cheddar George (7 Sep 2017)

I like Blowers, i agree with what people have said but it is the mix of styles that makes TMS informative and entertaining. No way could i listen to any of them all afternoon which probably why i never listen to county cricket on the radio.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Sep 2017)

Boycott: It's one of those low pitches. It looks really good to bat. If England bowl West Indies out for a low total, they will have done well.

Blofeld: There's been rain, it's quite chilly. It's not an easy day to play cricket.

Given Cook's dropped catch and the WI being 53/2, I know who's opinion I trust just now.


----------



## User169 (7 Sep 2017)

Blowers last test on TMS isn't it?


----------



## Beebo (7 Sep 2017)

green1 said:


> No such thing as a easy slip catch, I've shelled more than a few in my time.


He caught one!!!


----------



## User482 (7 Sep 2017)

One brings two!


----------



## nickyboy (7 Sep 2017)

Speaking of cricket commentators (not TMS ones), I was very pleasantly surprised by Flintoff's T20 commentary for Sky. He always struck me as a bit of an oaf and, tbh, he does play up his laddish persona. But he manages some decent critical analysis of what's going on and he is rather amusing too. He seems annoyingly natural in front of the TV


----------



## MikeG (7 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> ........ I know who's opinion I trust just now.



Mine? 



MikeG said:


> .......I wouldn't want to be a batsman facing the new ball out there this morning.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Sep 2017)

MikeG said:


> Mine?



Errr....



MikeG said:


> Not doable, however much they apply themselves. Not on the 5th day of a Test, at Headingley, and with it turning prodigiously.


----------



## Beebo (7 Sep 2017)

Calypso Collapso. 
They will be lucky to get 150 at this rate.


----------



## Beebo (7 Sep 2017)

All out for 123.


----------



## green1 (7 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Knock those off by close for no loss then.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Knock those off by close for no loss then.



Been using Mike's shonky crystal ball?


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2017)

Stoneman gone. I fear for the newbies in the Ashes.#
Can't we give James Taylor a new heart?


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Been using Mike's shonky crystal ball?


We've tried red balls, white balls and pink balls, so why not...


----------



## Beebo (7 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Stoneman gone. I fear for the newbies in the Ashes.#
> Can't we give James Taylor a new heart?


We need Dorothy and the wizard of Oz


----------



## User482 (7 Sep 2017)

Looks like it's down to Stokes again.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Sep 2017)

Beebo said:


> I like Daggers. He also has 1st class experience but *no test caps*.



Jonathan Agnew played three Tests.

http://www.espncricinfo.com/england/content/player/8501.html


----------



## User482 (7 Sep 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Jonathan Agnew played three Tests.
> 
> http://www.espncricinfo.com/england/content/player/8501.html


Daggers, not Aggers!


----------



## Dayvo (7 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Here's the players' menu from Lords apparently...
> 
> View attachment 372183



Mike Gatting would have eaten all that - and the left-overs.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Sep 2017)

User482 said:


> Daggers, not Aggers!



Sorry, but who's Daggers? 

Being away from the cricket scene (media-wise) I have no idea who's who anymore.

Bring back John Arlott, I say.


----------



## User482 (7 Sep 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Sorry, but who's Daggers?
> 
> Being away from the cricket scene (media-wise) I have no idea who's who anymore.
> 
> Bring back John Arlott, I say.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Dagnall


----------



## nickyboy (7 Sep 2017)

I'd be trying to sell my day 4 ticket now


----------



## Dayvo (7 Sep 2017)

He's a bit of a cheeky chappy, but Phil Tufnell knows what he's talking about (or at least when I heard a few years back).

In fact a mate of mine, Paul Prichard (Essex cricketer and top bloke) had to give a urine sample for Tuffers after he'd smoked something or other, allegedly.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Sep 2017)

User482 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Dagnall



Thanks.

Never heard of him, but I'd 'emigrated' by then and lost touch with county cricketers (apart from Essex's lot).


----------



## Beebo (8 Sep 2017)

Late start this morning. The weather doesn't look great for a full days play. 

England are 67 behind with 6 wickets remaining.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Sep 2017)

Trailing by 60 with only 5 left. Malan is gone.

Gonna need something fabulous from Stokes and Bairstow (probably Ali too) I think.


----------



## Beebo (8 Sep 2017)

Rain stops play after 20mins.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Sep 2017)

The maths comments on TMS are brilliant, I hope it rains all day!

The year is 2139, Ian Bell is now 157, when will people stop calling him the solution to our troublesome number 5 position?

To within 1 cm of tensile strength, what is the bend radius of Geoffrey Boycott's stick of rhubarb?

Advanced: Shane Watson is facing Devon Malcolm in poor light at Headingley. Calculate the probability of an lbw dismissal.

What is the correlation between the severity of criticism by former players on TMS, and the success of their own playing career?

Test question: Does a stick of rhubarb have the structural integrity to be used as a cricket bat?


----------



## AndyRM (8 Sep 2017)

Showing your workings, and including a reference to a statistical record that is only broken once every 30 years at best, please demonstrate that all declarations made by an England captain are either a) needlessly cautious, or b) irresponsibly reckless, whilst always being c) wrong.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Sep 2017)

Your county team only plays 4-day cricket in early Spring and early Autumn. Name any other summer sport where spectators sit under an umbrella and freeze all day while hoping that play will start soon, and regularly expect to do the same for the following three days. (NB: For candidates studying for the basic entry-level ‘Diploma in Sports Management’, extra marks will be awarded if they are members of the ECB.)


----------



## green1 (8 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> The maths comments on TMS are brilliant, I hope it rains all day!
> 
> The year is 2139, Ian Bell is now 157, when will people stop calling him the solution to our troublesome number 5 position?
> 
> ...


Ian Bell's name may fall by the wayside in the next 10 years or so.


Same as the width of a set of stumps so 9".

Difficult one, Devon bowled very wide on the crease so should be very difficult to get an lbw decision. However it's Watson batting so I'd put the probability at ~99.8%

Doesn't matter how successful their career was they have to justify their wage with over the top criticism when ever there is a batting collapse or when the opposition are 400/2.

Only if your Geoffrey Boycott and never hit the ball off the square


----------



## User482 (8 Sep 2017)

It seems that Stokes is trying to win this one on his own.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Sep 2017)

Boycott's latest pearl of wisdom...

West Indies are still in this.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Sep 2017)

Test Match. Special?


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Test Match. Special?


Eh?

Lead of 41 with Jimmy and Broad in. 
Could be a testing last session for WI if it stays light and dry.


----------



## User482 (8 Sep 2017)

All out. Broad gave it the long handle and England lead by 71.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Sep 2017)

Handy lead of 71 runs. Cue Anderson to clean out the Windies.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Eh?
> 
> Lead of 41 with Jimmy and Broad in.
> Could be a testing last session for WI if it stays light and dry.


I'm hoping there is a cunning plan in England's kit bag, somewhere.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Sep 2017)

Oval Pigeon: Broad throws it away, leaving Jimmy a tantalizing 92 short of his maiden Test century.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I'm hoping there is a cunning plan in England's kit bag, somewhere.



In this game, 71 is a decent lead.


----------



## Beebo (8 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> In this game, 71 is a decent lead.


It is more than half of the windies first innings.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Sep 2017)

Beebo said:


> It is more than half of the windies first innings.



Not bad from 24/4 either. Pretty damning when Broad is your second highest scorer though.


----------



## MikeG (8 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Pretty damning when Broad is your second highest scorer though.



Oh come on. It's a green wicket on a damp, overcast day. Days like this are a lottery. Decent players were good enough to nick it, and Broad's luck held. This is a game of 2 reasonable seam attacks against one poor and one very average batting line up. You surely weren't expecting either team to get 400, were you?


----------



## User482 (8 Sep 2017)

500!


----------



## AndyRM (8 Sep 2017)

MikeG said:


> Oh come on. It's a green wicket on a damp, overcast day. Days like this are a lottery. Decent players were good enough to nick it, and Broad's luck held. This is a game of 2 reasonable seam attacks against one poor and one very average batting line up. You surely weren't expecting either team to get 400, were you?



Thanks for that, I'm aware of the facts.

Was I expecting 400? No. Do I expect England's actual batsmen to do their jobs? Yes.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Sep 2017)

User said:


> 41 behind, 2 down, 26 overs allegedly remaining. England to win by an innings and 6 runs on day 2.



I thought....."hell, yeah" Then I remembered your last prediction for England last night



User said:


> Knock those off by close for no loss then.


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2017)

We'll miss Jimmy when hangs up his boots.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Sep 2017)

Beebo said:


> It is more than half of the windies first innings.


Whilst as a percentage of England's it is.....?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2017)

Tufters and his ''Cold balls don't swing!'' I forgot who was playing for a wee while as the TMS crew steered the conversation back to safer topics.


----------



## MikeG (8 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> ......Do I expect England's actual batsmen to do their jobs? Yes.



But you don't appear to have calibrated your expectations against the conditions.

I'm with you to an extent. Some of the shot making was infuriating. It's swinging and seaming and some are still playing millionaire "this-is-the-way-I-play" shots. Moeen Ali was the worst example, I think, driving on the up. However, your argument about it being embarrassing when a tail-ender comes and slogs the second highest score shows a naivety about these sorts of wickets and conditions.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Sep 2017)

MikeG said:


> But you don't appear to have calibrated your expectations against the conditions.
> 
> I'm with you to an extent. Some of the shot making was infuriating. It's swinging and seaming and some are still playing millionaire "this-is-the-way-I-play" shots. Moeen Ali was the worst example, I think, driving on the up. However, your argument about it being embarrassing when a tail-ender comes and slogs the second highest score shows a naivety about these sorts of wickets and conditions.



I don't think wanting batsmen to perform well is unreasonable, or naive to be honest.

Anyway, England's day on balance I think. Another enjoyable game that's finely poised!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2017)

MikeG said:


> But you don't appear to have calibrated your expectations against the conditions.
> 
> I'm with you to an extent. Some of the shot making was infuriating. It's swinging and seaming and some are still playing millionaire "this-is-the-way-I-play" shots. Moeen Ali was the worst example, I think, driving on the up. However, your argument about it being embarrassing when a tail-ender comes and slogs the second highest score shows a naivety about these sorts of wickets and conditions.


I don't think anyone can get Moeen to bat any differently.


----------



## MikeG (8 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I don't think wanting batsmen to perform well is unreasonable, or naive to be honest........



So long as you understand that getting 40 in these conditions is like getting a hundred , and that getting 25 might be "performing well".


----------



## Beebo (8 Sep 2017)

The games is well poised, but this will definitely end in a result. No possibility of a draw unless rain moves in. 
There is a real risk that England could lose the series. 
Who thought that a few weeks ago.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Sep 2017)

Beebo said:


> The games is well poised, but this will definitely end in a result. No possibility of a draw unless rain moves in.
> There is a real risk that England could lose the series.
> Who thought that a few weeks ago.



Apparently conditions will be quite batting-friendly tomorrow. You can easily see WI batting most of the day and setting a really stiff test

...or they could be all out by lunch and game over by tea. We need to check with cricket's Mystic Meg @User


----------



## AndyRM (8 Sep 2017)

MikeG said:


> So long as you understand that getting 40 in these conditions is like getting a hundred , and that getting 25 might be "performing well".



Yeah, I do. Thanks again!


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2017)

MikeG said:


> So long as you understand that getting 40 in these conditions is like getting a hundred , and that getting 25 might be "performing well".


You've already proved that despite your insider knowledge, your predictions are as fallible and flakey as the rest of us.
It's useful to have any professional insights that you have learned, so I hope you won't take offence if I point out that your slightly smug, patronising posts are beginning to grate.
You're not from Yorkshire, are you?


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2017)

User said:


> To be fair, they are no worse than mine.


Or mine, but that's my point


----------



## MikeG (8 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> ....... It's useful to have any professional insights that you have learned.........



Learned? How do you learn insights?



> so I hope you won't take offence if I point out that your slightly smug, patronising posts are beginning to grate.



Why on earth would anyone take offence at being called smug, patronising and grating? 



> You're not from Yorkshire, are you?



Correct.

Now, could you drag yourself away from commenting on me, and add something of interest about the cricket?


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2017)

MikeG said:


> Learned? How do you learn insights?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops, it seems you did take offence despite my best endeavours 
There was me just trying to help you from alienating your audience.


----------



## MikeG (8 Sep 2017)

Well I thank you so much for your efforts on my behalf. 

You can take that with the same degree of sincerity as I take your efforts to "help" me.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Sep 2017)

MikeG said:


> Learned? How do you learn insights?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could you? Because for someone with an apparent love of cricket and commas, you really haven't contributed much.


----------



## MikeG (8 Sep 2017)

Oooooh look, the subject is me again. Not cricket. Have a little look around and see how much I've personalised any of these conversations.

Cheerio folks. Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Sep 2017)

Aight, cool.

Have fun with your pal Geoffrey and leave us naive folk to enjoy the cricket chat.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Sep 2017)

If the game is over today - and many punters have Day 4 tickets...why not get both these teams out tomorrow in their colours and play a "friendly" T20 or even a T15? Just for fun. No pressure.

A not unreasonable suggestion from TMS.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2017)

It should be England's game now surely!


----------



## AndyRM (9 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> It should be England's game now surely!



107 to win. Normally I'd agree...


----------



## AndyRM (9 Sep 2017)

Anderson's best figures too!


----------



## Dayvo (9 Sep 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Handy lead of 71 runs. Cue Anderson to clean out the Windies.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2017)

Dayvo said:


>


Smug git
Even a broken clock is right twice a day!


----------



## Dayvo (9 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Smug git
> Even a broken clock is right twice a day!


Sure, and I was 'lucky' in the last Test, too, eh!


----------



## Beebo (9 Sep 2017)

Blowers just starting his last stint in the commentary box.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Sep 2017)

My dear old thing... genuinely sad to hear the last of a commentating legend.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2017)

He's doing a lap of honour apparently. I think he's been getting less effective in the last few years so it's a good time for him to go.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2017)

User said:


> One of Rich's grandkids has got his phone again.


It's worse than that...
Peppa Pig wins over TMS...


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Oh, I had imagined you running round the garden, with your jersey pulled up over your head, celebrating Brighton's third goal.


West Brom have got one back. I'm hiding behind the sofa


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2017)

User said:


> They won't get two more though.


----------



## srw (9 Sep 2017)

User said:


> They won't get two more though.


Two wicket win, then.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Sep 2017)

Spotted in a local bookshop window this morning.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Spotted in a local bookshop window this morning.



Any significance? (honest question - there might be something sublime there that I didn't spot).


----------



## nickyboy (10 Sep 2017)

AndyRM said:


> If the game is over today - and many punters have Day 4 tickets...why not get both these teams out tomorrow in their colours and play a "friendly" T20 or even a T15? Just for fun. No pressure.
> 
> A not unreasonable suggestion from TMS.



And presumably the Day 4 tickets refunds will be a lot of cash. So they could have made it worth the teams while

I do think the cricketing authorities don't help themselves when it comes to putting their customers first


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> And presumably the Day 4 tickets refunds will be a lot of cash. So they could have made it worth the teams while
> 
> I do think the cricketing authorities don't help themselves when it comes to putting their customers first


They're better than they used to be at least, with full refunds on no play days, extra time at the end of the day etc.
I have no doubt that the players would baulk at an extra T20 withouy=t being offerd a big bonus. Especially as the Windies players are more often than not in a monetary dispute anyway


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Didn't the first one day international arise from a spare day from a rain affected match?


Blimey, Adrian, how old do you think I am...


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Old.


Cheers for that. I'd lost track.


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2017)

User said:


> ODIs were played in white kits with a red ball



How did they cope?


----------



## Spartak (10 Sep 2017)

Just picked up this thread ...

here's a couple of pics from the County Ground, Bristol taken earlier in the summer during The Women's World Cup game between Australia & New Zealand.


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Badly but better than when forced to play in pyjamas.


At least in pyjamas the fielders know which side the batsmen are on...


----------



## Dayvo (11 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Badly but better than when forced to play in pyjamas.



And the West Indies looked glorious in pink:








as opposed to the Kiwis 'all beige' (with John McEnroe in the front row):


----------



## AndyRM (11 Sep 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Any significance? (honest question - there might be something sublime there that I didn't spot).



Nope, just a book I saw when I was walking home.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (14 Sep 2017)

Go Somerset!




That is all.


----------



## Dayvo (14 Sep 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Go Somerset!
> 
> That is all.



Essex don't need no help!


----------



## AndyRM (24 Sep 2017)

Moeen Ali had some knock there. Not the first time he's got England out a hole. Great player.


----------



## Fnaar (24 Sep 2017)

Miss Goodbody loves cricket. She's asked me to water the crease


----------



## albion (27 Sep 2017)

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...ary-ballance-ashes-tour-tom-westley-australia

Stokes there, bowling decidedly weak. Out of form batsman Vince gets back so with 3 new caps this is quite a gamble tour if not fake news.


----------



## rich p (27 Sep 2017)

The bowling would be better with an in-form, fit Wood but the batting is worying me more.
Ballance again FFS, and Vince. 
Not that I know who else to have chosen really. 
We'll need to rely heavily on Root and Cook at the top and Moeen and Stokes to dig us out of the mire.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> We'll need to rely heavily on Root and Cook at the top and Moeen and Stokes to dig us out of the mire.


Isn't that what got us through the summer?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I am not sure that we will be able to rely on Stokes for anything.


Wearing my impossibly optimistic hat, I reckon Stokes is someone who learns by starting with a mistake and then learns from it.


----------



## green1 (27 Sep 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Wearing my impossibly optimistic hat, I reckon Stokes is someone who learns by starting with a mistake and then learns from it.


I doubt it. It's not the first time he's punched something, at least last time it made the press it was an inanimate object.


----------



## psmiffy (27 Sep 2017)

Bowling - is going to be well underpowered on Aussie surfaces when the Kookaburra ball has gone "off" - could be a lot of runs scored while waiting for the ball to start reversing - Spin is not likely to be the Answer - Plunkett? 
Batting - Only Cook and Root have much experience of playing on Aussie pitches against good bowling - whoever they pick to back them up are going to have to learn fast - On the big grounds they will be playing on - see ball - hit ball may not be a good option - no idea who to put with Cook - 3? I suspect it will go to Ballance - 4 Root - 5 Vince - 6 Stokes - 7 Bairstow - 8 Moen

On the plus side the Aussies have similar problems - Decent enough bowlers if they stay fit - but only Smith and Warner really consistent


----------



## psmiffy (27 Sep 2017)

Joe Root (capt), Alastair Cook, Mark Stoneman, Dawid Malan, Gary Ballance, James Vince, Ben Stokes, Jonny Bairstow (wk), Ben Foakes (wk), Moeen Ali, Chris Woakes, Stuart Broad, James Anderson, Jake Ball, Mason Crane, Craig Overton.


----------



## User482 (27 Sep 2017)

I reckon we have seven top quality players. It's not enough.


----------



## srw (27 Sep 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Wearing my impossibly optimistic hat, I reckon Stokes is someone who learns by starting with a mistake and then learns from it.


I was talking to an ex-colleague last night, one of whose relatives plays at country level. She reported that he and Stokes had been sent home early from a youth tour to Australia for breaking curfews and drinking too much.

It seems he's another young man with a problem who hasn't learnt from mistakes - but an outrageously talented one.


----------



## green1 (27 Sep 2017)

Is wood still injured? He would have been in my squad even if hes only fit for a couple of games. Pace and different to everyone else.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Sep 2017)

Stokes
Foakes and
Woakes;
all blokes

Crane
and
Ball to do
the wrecking.

AustrALIa was made for Moeen

Owzat?


----------



## nickyboy (27 Sep 2017)

psmiffy said:


> Joe Root (capt), Alastair Cook, Mark Stoneman, Dawid Malan, Gary Ballance, James Vince, Ben Stokes, Jonny Bairstow (wk), Ben Foakes (wk), Moeen Ali, Chris Woakes, Stuart Broad, James Anderson, Jake Ball, Mason Crane, Craig Overton.



Cook, Stoneman, Ballance, Root, Vince, Stokes, Bairstow, Ali, Woakes, Broad, Anderson

I can live with Ballance at 3, but I'm not sure between Vince and Malan at 5. Bowling looks set with backup seamers to bring in later when the old pit ponies get a bit tired


----------



## User482 (27 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Cook, Stoneman, Ballance, Root, Vince, Stokes, Bairstow, Ali, Woakes, Broad, Anderson
> 
> I can live with Ballance at 3, but I'm not sure between Vince and Malan at 5. Bowling looks set with backup seamers to bring in later when the old pit ponies get a bit tired


Vince will continue to make a pretty 35 or so, then edge to slip. Ballance will continue to get stuck in the crease and be out LBW. Neither seem to be able to work out a solution to fundamental flaws in their techniques.


----------



## rich p (27 Sep 2017)

User482 said:


> Vince will continue to make a pretty 35 or so, then edge to slip. Ballance will continue to get stuck in the crease and be out LBW. Neither seem to be able to work out a solution to fundamental flaws in their techniques.


Indeed but is there anyone better around county cricket? 
Hildreth never gets a shout but he's getting on these days. 
Luke Wells had a decent season for Sussex but too much of a punt in Oz for a debutant. 
Sam Robson was talked about getting a recall.


----------



## User482 (27 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Indeed but is there anyone better around county cricket?
> Hildreth never gets a shout but he's getting on these days.
> Luke Wells had a decent season for Sussex but too much of a punt in Oz for a debutant.
> Sam Robson was talked about getting a recall.


The selectors haven't found anyone decent since 2014, when Moeen was first picked. Either there isn't much talent in the county game, or the selectors aren't very good at their jobs. Further back, they did seem to be able to find players, who despite modest county records, had the right stuff for test cricket. Michael Vaughan is the classic example.

Thinking about technical flaws, some of the best players in the history of the game had techniques you wouldn't recommend to a youngster learning to play. Graeme Smith looked like a walking LBW decision but he found a way to choose his shots so that he succeeded.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Sep 2017)

I'm struggling to see how our batsmen are going to 'dominate' the Australian bowlers. 

If fit, they have Cummins, Hazlewood, Starc, Pattinson, M. Marsh (and probably 1-2 we/I haven't heard about) on the fast bowling side, then Lyon, O'Keefe, Maxwell to offer spin.

On the other hand, they probably have as 'strong' a batting side as we do: Smith & Root, Warner & Cook, Wade & Bairstow (although I'd personally go for Buttler), Marsh & Stokes, Handscombe & Stoneman, and that's more or less it. 

Ballance and Vince, IMO, shouldn't be touring, as they lack the technique and, consequently, the confidence to survive and thrive on the fast bouncy wickets of Perth and Brisbane. Adelaide is a shirtfront, with Sydney and Melbourne being the _nearest_ to English wickets/conditions. 

Hameed would have been worth a shout, but IIRC he busted his finger again.

I'm not too familiar with the likes of Malan, Crane and Overton (following on cricinfo is limited), but I felt that James Porter (of Essex - not that I'm biased) might have been in with a chance as he's taken 75 (and counting) wickets in this, his _first,_ season. 

Anderson and Broad, I suspect, will have this last series then call it a (Test) day, but should perform well, as usual. Stokes, if looked after, should do well, both with bat and ball, as will Moeen. The third seamer, Woakes has performed well and is improving as a lower-order batsman. I'm surprised Finn hasn't got the nod, but doubtless someone will break down and he'll be flown out.

I feel it'll be a close series, but for England to win, they're going to need contributions from all the top 7 batsmen.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Sep 2017)

Duckworth and Lewis are often available for selection...a scorching game at the Oval in progress tonight.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Duckworth and Lewis are often available for selection...a scorching game at the Oval in progress tonight.


Do you know when they'll abandon play? It's just started to rain in Greenwich and it looks like it'll stick.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Sep 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do you know when they'll abandon play? It's just started to rain in Greenwich and it looks like it'll stick.


Now will be ok. England are ahead on the DL calculation. Lewis (not the rainy one) is the unluckiest player today...bound to surpass King Viv but for an unlucky ankle injury. He would probably been the first to 200 in a 50 over international.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Sep 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Now will be ok. England are ahead on the DL calculation. Lewis (not the rainy one) is the unluckiest player today...bound to surpass King Viv but for an unlucky ankle injury. He would probably been the first to 200 in a 50 over international.



It's been done already - 6 times (7 if you include the ladies).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_One_Day_International_cricket_double_centuries


----------



## Aperitif (27 Sep 2017)

Dayvo said:


> It's been done already - 6 times (7 if you include the ladies).
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_One_Day_International_cricket_double_centuries


Sigh. In England, Dave - the green and pleasant land of yore. (Bloody foreigners!)


----------



## Beebo (28 Sep 2017)

Stokes and Hales both dropped until further notice. Whatever that means. 
Looks like the ECB are covering all bases.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (28 Sep 2017)

Yes! Somerset survive (pending some pitch stuff). I reckon that will be the only sporting good news for me this year. Torquay Utd already looking doomed.

Somerset!


----------



## psmiffy (28 Sep 2017)

Beebo said:


> Stokes and Hales both dropped until further notice. Whatever that means.
> Looks like the ECB are covering all bases.



Ive only a rough idea of what went on in Bristol the other night - but from what I can see Stokes should be dropped/banned from England teams for at least a year (notwithstanding that anything has actually been proved against him) - would that open up his availability to play in the Big Bash (concurrent with some of the Aussie matches), IPL etc


----------



## Dayvo (28 Sep 2017)

Stokes will be in the Test team to Australia - he's too important a player not to go. Match-winner with both bat and ball.

Plus he'd knock the crap out of David Wa**er if he tried to have another go at Joe Root.


----------



## psmiffy (28 Sep 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Stokes will be in the Test team to Australia



It did cross my mind that his punishment should be that he has to play for England against the Aussies this winter


----------



## Beebo (28 Sep 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Stokes will be in the Test team to Australia - he's too important a player not to go. Match-winner with both bat and ball.
> 
> Plus he'd knock the crap out of David Wa**er if he tried to have another go at Joe Root.


Having watched the video I can’t see how they can take him even if they want to.


----------



## Dayvo (28 Sep 2017)

Beebo said:


> Having watched the video I can’t see how they can take him even if they want to.



I didn't see the video, but it 'seems' as though he was defending a mate who'd been attacked.


----------



## midlife (28 Sep 2017)

Beebo said:


> Having watched the video I can’t see how they can take him even if they want to.



Very unpleasant video, if that's him then it looks like ABH which is a max 5 year sentence. I think he has form so may well be a custodial.....


----------



## Beebo (28 Sep 2017)

Dayvo said:


> I didn't see the video, but it 'seems' as though he was defending a mate who'd been attacked.


I am sure that will be his defence and mitigation stance. But he carries on with the attack longer than necessary.


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Sep 2017)

I haven't seen the vid either, but according to the beeb report, one of the people he assaulted was a man who kicked off the whole incident by 'appearing to attempt to strike somebody with a bottle.' So not exactly an innocent victim. Not that that exonerates him, but it's the kind of thing that does 'get taken into account' - and arguably rightly so.


----------



## User482 (28 Sep 2017)

Dayvo said:


> I didn't see the video, but it 'seems' as though he was defending a mate who'd been attacked.


He went way beyond that, even if it started out that way. If he faces charges, I don't see how he goes to Australia.


----------



## Dayvo (28 Sep 2017)

User482 said:


> He went way beyond that, even if it started out that way. If he faces charges, I don't see how he goes to Australia.



He'll get in with a criminal record.

He's been in trouble before, AFAICR, and was sent home with a broken hand, although that may have been a different incident. 

If he's found guilty of excessive violent behaviour, then he should have the book thrown at him.


----------



## User482 (28 Sep 2017)

Dayvo said:


> He'll get in with a criminal record.
> 
> He's been in trouble before, AFAICR, and was sent home with a broken hand, although that may have been a different incident.
> 
> If he's found guilty of excessive violent behaviour, then he should have the book thrown at him.


It doesn't seem likely that legal proceedings would complete before they depart.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Sep 2017)

User482 said:


> It doesn't seem likely that legal proceedings would complete before they depart.



In which case it was an interesting decision to withdraw him from international cricket until further notice. Can't believe he won't be charged so when the team depart for Australia he couldn't be found innocent by then

Presumably they looked at the video and thought it's such a nailed on conviction they may as well bite the bullet now


----------



## User482 (28 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> In which case it was an interesting decision to withdraw him from international cricket until further notice. Can't believe he won't be charged so when the team depart for Australia he couldn't be found innocent by then
> 
> Presumably they looked at the video and thought it's such a nailed on conviction they may as well bite the bullet now


Don't worry: we have James Vince and Mason Crane.


----------



## psmiffy (28 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Presumably they looked at the video and thought it's such a nailed on conviction they may as well bite the bullet now



I think as a responsible employer they would have taken a look at the video and decided that inserting Stokes into the highly charged atmosphere of a International Test/ODI/T20 series is the last thing they should do in the short term


----------



## psmiffy (28 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Thought about his clear anger management issues and had a couple of minders employed to defuse any such situations.



the benefit of hindsight is ..........


----------



## Hugh Manatee (28 Sep 2017)

Dayvo said:


> He'll get in with a criminal record.



It was a requirement at one point!


----------



## Beebo (28 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Thought about his clear anger management issues and had a couple of minders employed to defuse any such situations.


Wasn’t that Alex Hales’ job?
I feel sorry for him, being dragged into this.


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Sep 2017)

I don't see the stokes issue as any problem. Some guy tried to bottle a friend and he beat the crap out of him. Perfectly normal response in my opinion. 
He may have gone a bit ott but he got his deserves.
And to hear the Aussies go on about it, have they turned into a load of pussies? WTF have they come to as a country, when I was over there they were red blooded and would live a good fight!


----------



## nickyboy (29 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> I don't see the stokes issue as any problem. Some guy tried to bottle a friend and he beat the crap out of him. Perfectly normal response in my opinion.
> He may have gone a bit ott but he got his deserves.
> And to hear the Aussies go on about it, have they turned into a load of pussies? WTF have they come to as a country, when I was over there they were red blooded and would live a good fight!



Unfortunately for Stokes, the law sees what he did as a major issue, and rightly so

Sure, reasonable force to defend your mate from attack etc etc. But when you look at the video he went miles beyond that


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Unfortunately for Stokes, the law sees what he did as a major issue, and rightly so
> 
> Sure, reasonable force to defend your mate from attack etc etc. But when you look at the video he went miles beyond that


Just teaching the other bloke a lesson. If someone has the balls to start a fight I'm not sure they can complain when they get their arse kicked...


----------



## nickyboy (29 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Just teaching the other bloke a lesson. If someone has the balls to start a fight I'm not sure they can complain when they get their arse kicked...



I doubt the judge will see it in those terms. Whilst you may want the law to be different, the reality is that we can use reasonable force to defend ourselves against attack. It doesn't extend to giving someone a pasting cos he started it


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I doubt the judge will see it in those terms. Whilst you may want the law to be different, the reality is that we can use reasonable force to defend ourselves against attack. It doesn't extend to giving someone a pasting cos he started it


I think we'll have to agree to disagree on that point! 
To be fair, it was daft being out so late as a professional sportsman in the middle of a series, as well as Hales.


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Sep 2017)

User482 said:


> Don't worry: we have James Vince and Mason Crane.



Let's just hope they don't get to play.
Not sure why porter and Coad aren't going though, or leach. Surprised Overton is there although he can bang it in a bit due to his height.
Anderson and broad are too slow on oz wickets under clear skies.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Sep 2017)

I thought he was released without charge.


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> I thought he was released without charge.


Depends on the CPS getting a case together or not I assume.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Depends on the CPS getting a case together or not I assume.


I might be the only person in the UK who has not watched the released coverage and therefore the only person who can give him a fair hearing...


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> I might be the only person in the UK who has not watched the released coverage and therefore the only person who can give him a fair hearing...


People drink people fight... it would appear he didn't start it but certainly finished it!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> People drink people fight... it would appear he didn't start it but certainly finished it!


I might be the finisher.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> I thought he was released without charge.


Doesn't the victim of the assault normally have to press charges? If he does, there's a pretty easy ABH case there.


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Sep 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Doesn't the victim of the assault normally have to press charges? If he does, there's a pretty easy ABH case there.


It goes both ways. When asked do you want to press charges, considering you tried to bottle someone at the time would you really go ahead with it?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Sep 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Doesn't the victim of the assault normally have to press charges? If he does, there's a pretty easy ABH case there.



I have no idea, I'm Scotch and don't know foreign stuff like that


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> I have no idea, I'm Scotch and don't know foreign stuff like that


You're a whisky?


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> I have no idea, I'm Scotch and don't know foreign stuff like that





deptfordmarmoset said:


> You're a whisky?



The foreign stuff being whiskey I assume?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> The foreign stuff being whiskey I assume?


The people seem to prefer Scots or Scottish. As anyone with an English accent who once made the mistake of calling a Scot Scotch will well know.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Sep 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You're a whisky?





Daddy Pig said:


> The foreign stuff being whiskey I assume?





deptfordmarmoset said:


> The people seem to prefer Scots or Scottish. As anyone with an English accent who once made the mistake of calling a Scot Scotch will well know.


I've always referred myself as Scotch.


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> I've always referred myself as Scotch.


I assume you have the blood alcohol level to match


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> I assume you have the blood alcohol level to match


I have never applied stereotypes, you big southern jessie


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> I have never applied stereotypes, you big southern jessie


Don't get me wrong, if I was North of the wall my blood would be scotch!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Don't get me wrong, if I was North of the wall my blood would be scotch!


Don't get me wrong, if you came anywhere near here I'd gun you down...


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> Don't get me wrong, if you came anywhere near here I'd gun you down...


And leave Peppa and George without a father, you heartless beast.
The increasingly impressive Bairstow, and Jason Roy smashed the Windiest in the last ODI. 
Jason Ball took a beating though, 1 for 94 from 10. Australia will have noticed.


----------



## Daddy Pig (30 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> And leave Peppa and George without a father, you heartless beast.
> The increasingly impressive Bairstow, and Jason Roy smashed the Windiest in the last ODI.
> Jason Ball took a beating though, 1 for 94 from 10. Australia will have noticed.


As long as whoever goes has plenty of catching practice. This summer they have been useless, so many dropped catches across all formats and in Oz there will be fewer chances.


----------



## Daddy Pig (30 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I see that Joe Root and Stuart Broad are not allowed to go to Amsterdam for Jos Butler's stag do. That sounds a bit of a miscalculation to me. They should have the highest profile players there to ensure that they get followed about the whole time by press photographers waiting for any bad behaviour. That would ensure some lovely cultural visits to the Rijksmuseum, the Van Gogh museum, the Anne Frank House, and a canal trip.


They have chosen not to go... but probably reading between the lines Straus has probably warned them off.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I see that Joe Root and Stuart Broad are not allowed to go to Amsterdam for Jos Butler's stag do. That sounds a bit of a miscalculation to me. They should have the highest profile players there to ensure that they get followed about the whole time by press photographers waiting for any bad behaviour. That would ensure some lovely cultural visits to the Rijksmuseum, the Van Gogh museum, the Anne Frank House, and a canal trip.



I agree. 

But, on the other hand, they won't be drinking alcohol, as they'll be spending most of their time in the coffee shops.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2017)

Just spotted a pic on FB of this chap, Nigel "Chopper" Hazel, who was the professional player at Strathmore CC for many years; great bloke. 







http://www.scotsman.com/sport/cricket/hazel-proved-toughest-nut-in-strathie-s-rich-harvest-1-1390804


----------



## Daddy Pig (24 Mar 2018)

Ok, lets open this thread up again....

Australian Cricket Team... are they now the most despised team on the planet or does any/every English team still hold that chalice?


----------



## Dayvo (24 Mar 2018)

It's not just the cheating, it's the denying, the hypocrisy and trying (and failing miserably) to hold the moral high ground (against Faf du Plessis in Australia last time round, for example).

All the Australian players/squad/coaches MUST have known what was going on. The television coverage shows every seedy move. When confronted, Bancroft shows his sunglasses cover as the 'item' in his pocket. A cheat and a liar. And undoubtedly fully backed up by Steve Smith, the captain, another cheat and liar.

Throw the bloody book at them and make an example of them all. 

And that rancid piece of shite, Warner, seems to be involved in every conflict going.

It isn't good. And it isn't good for Test cricket.


----------



## Daddy Pig (24 Mar 2018)

Dayvo said:


> It's not just the cheating, it's the denying, the hypocrisy and trying (and failing miserably) to hold the moral high ground (against Faf du Plessis in Australia last time round, for example).
> 
> All the Australian players/squad/coaches MUST have known what was going on. The television coverage shows every seedy move. When confronted, Bancroft shows his sunglasses cover as the 'item' in his pocket. A cheat and a liar. And undoubtedly fully backed up by Steve Smith, the captain, another cheat and liar.
> 
> ...


Exactly my views!
I reckon they got Bancroft to do it because...
1. He's shite so would probably get dropped anyway,
2. He probably has no demerit points against his name

I'd like to see what their piece of sh1t coach Lehman has got to say! After all his moaning about the crowd.. obviously deaf ears when at a home ground!

Cummins stepping on the ball incident... I've looked at this a number of times and it smacks of accidently on purpose. The way he drops it keeps his head up (eyes down) and extends his foot to get the front of his boot spikes on the ball. If I had dropped the ball my head would go down in the direction of where you think the balls gone and not carry on walking regardless. Also funny how the ball started reverse swinging after that point!

Let's face it, Bancroft was chosen for plausible denial purposes, so the real cheats, those involved likely to be Smith, Warner, Lehman and the senior bowlers can get away with it.

I hope they ban the team from playing for a period of time but doubt that would ever happen.

Even Shane Warne is disgraced by it which is saying something!


----------



## Dayvo (24 Mar 2018)

Agree 100% with you, esp. about Bancroft being 'chosen' for the job.

Haven't seen the Cummins' incident but I don't doubt for a moment it was blatant.

Someone's head needs to roll.: Bancroft/Smith/Lehman etc.


----------



## Daddy Pig (24 Mar 2018)

Dayvo said:


> Agree 100% with you, esp. about Bancroft being 'chosen' for the job.
> 
> Haven't seen the Cummins' incident but I don't doubt for a moment it was blatant.
> 
> Someone's head needs to roll.: Bancroft/Smith/Lehman etc.


Looks like Bancroft has taken the rap for it. Smith has come out and said they were in on it. 
If the whole lot who knew don' all get charged it'll be a joke. And talk about protecting the management by saying they didn't know... balls to that...


----------



## Dayvo (24 Mar 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Looks like Bancroft has taken the rap for it. Smith has come out and said they were in on it.
> If the whole lot who knew don' all get charged it'll be a joke. And talk about protecting the management by saying they didn't know... balls to that...



Smith even left the field at some stage (the sub fielder, Handscombe, took a blinder apparently to dismiss du Plessis) presumably to have a chat with Lehman. 

Fine them ALL 100% of their match fee and the next misdemeanour will/should result in a five Test ban. 

I've played with and against Australians and whilst I enjoy banter and friendly rivalry, the state of sledging today has got totally out of hand. This is where the umpires should come under criticism as they must be able to hear most of it and should step in.


----------



## Daddy Pig (24 Mar 2018)

Dayvo said:


> Smith even left the field at some stage (the sub fielder, Handscombe, took a blinder apparently to dismiss du Plessis) presumably to have a chat with Lehman.
> 
> Fine them ALL 100% of their match fee and the next misdemeanour will/should result in a five Test ban.
> 
> I've played with and against Australians and whilst I enjoy banter and friendly rivalry, the state of sledging today has got totally out of hand. This is where the umpires should come under criticism as they must be able to hear most of it and should step in.


Problem is the match fee is such a small amount compared so what they get from CA it is no deterant whatsoever.

How about line them all up and get de kock to give them all a kick in the nuts as punishment...

Edit... the punishment then being ball tampering for ball tampering...


----------



## Dayvo (24 Mar 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Problem is the match fee is such a small amount compared so what they get from CA it is no dete4ant whatsoever.
> 
> How about line them all up and get de kock to give them all a kick in the nuts as punishment...
> 
> Edit... the punishment then being ball tampering for ball tampering...



Smith and Bancroft should be red-carded and Australia will have to play the rest of the Test with nine men.


----------



## Daddy Pig (24 Mar 2018)

Smith has said that 'it was not in the spirit of the game'.... more like against the bloody rules... cheating farker


----------



## Daddy Pig (24 Mar 2018)

I cant wait for Bancroft and Smith to come out to bat tomorrow, I'll have to tune in for it. Wonder if there will be complete silence or chants of cheat cheat cheat....
Hopefully Smith will lose his rag and stick his foot in it again.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (24 Mar 2018)

Award SA the test.........no the series.


----------



## Beebo (24 Mar 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Cummins stepping on the ball incident... I've looked at this a number of times and it smacks of accidently on purpose. The way he drops it keeps his head up (eyes down) and extends his foot to get the front of his boot spikes on the ball. If I had dropped the ball my head would go down in the direction of where you think the balls gone and not carry on walking regardless. Also funny how the ball started reverse swinging after that point!


On 5Live Charles Daggers said the ball stepping incident was definitely on purpose, and criticised the ball tampering as being too amateur.

There are 16 cameras at the venue, more that 1 camera per fielder so it is a stupid thing to do.


----------



## Daddy Pig (25 Mar 2018)

How Smith's world is collapsing around him!

Even his mother has been interviewed...


----------



## Dayvo (25 Mar 2018)

WOW!

Just seen this on cricbuzz:

_*BREAKING NEWS:* *Steven Smith and David Warner step down as the Captain and Vice-Captain respectively for the remainder of this Test match.* “This Test match needs to proceed, and in the interim we will continue to investigate this matter with the urgency that it demands, Cricket Australia CEO, *James Sutherland* said. “As I said earlier today, Cricket Australia and Australian cricket fans expect certain standards of conduct from cricketers representing our country, and on this occasion these standards have not been met. All Australians, like us, want answers and we will keep you updated on our findings, as a matter of priority." *Tim Paine will take the field as Australia's captain today.*

This 'ball tampering' saga will continue to tamper and hamper Australia's plans for the rest of the series. It would take something miraculous from them to put all that's happened behind and achieve any sort of tranquility. The heads will be wobbling, they might not have generated the reverse they wanted yesterday, but all the hard work and fierce competitiveness they put in thus far will spiral down as a shade of disgrace. Will be interesting to see how they respond for the remainder of the game and the series. We aren't far away from live action. Stay tuned...
_
Well done to the Australian authorities. 

This is going to get even more interesting.


----------



## Daddy Pig (25 Mar 2018)

I feel that Lehmann is getting away without though...


----------



## Dayvo (25 Mar 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> I feel that Lehmann is getting away without though...



I doubt it.

His actions have been noticed: ie when the cameras picked up Bancroft 'polishing' the ball, he sent out the 12th man to tell Smith to stop the practice, then Smith was off the field for a while to talk to Lehman - presumably to conquer up a quick story.

Lehmann will fall, too.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (25 Mar 2018)

This from Cricket Australia
“Following discussions with Steve Smith and David Warner they have agreed to stand down as Captain and Vice-Captain respectively for the remainder of this Test match.
Let's hope they throw the book at them and bancroft and they get a ban from all the formats of cricket,anything less will be a joke.


----------



## Daddy Pig (25 Mar 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> This from Cricket Australia
> “Following discussions with Steve Smith and David Warner they have agreed to stand down as Captain and Vice-Captain respectively for the remainder of this Test match.
> Let's hope they throw the book at them and bancroft and they get a ban from all the formats of cricket,anything less will be a joke.


And I for one would like to see them throw an actual book at them, preferably something hard and solid like the Wisden.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (25 Mar 2018)

*Daddy Pig *


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Mar 2018)

The meedya are making a bit too much of it imo; you got pumped by them, so it's probably expected


----------



## ozboz (26 Mar 2018)

My my , what short memories we have , or was it Micheal Atherton of some other team not the England Captain that was involved in the very same ball tampering back in the 90's ?


----------



## Daddy Pig (26 Mar 2018)

ozboz said:


> My my , what short memories we have , or was it Micheal Atherton of some other team not the England Captain that was involved in the very same ball tampering back in the 90's ?


Rules have been put into place since then. The real issue for me is the pre conceived idea that they would undertake these actions, rather than spur of the minute and the cover up. At least Atherton did it himself rather than get someone else involved who could possibly be deemed disposable... and the fact that Lehmann got the 12th man to speak to Bancroft who then proceeded to hide the yellow tape (another lie, no way was that tape!) down his front.
Atherton rubbed a bit of dirt in the ball.... not good but sandpaper! Really!
Anyway, as an Ozzie you should be happy to get rid of that dick Warner.


----------



## accountantpete (26 Mar 2018)

But Bancroft has form for doing this - which goes against everything that has been admitted so far


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIQMrDdNvGk


----------



## ozboz (26 Mar 2018)

There were rules in place then also , Atherton crossed the line regardless , all by himself , it was said at the time Gough did not want the fielders putting sweaty hands on the rough , but handling the ball in the field is as we know part of the Game , players usually wipe any sweat off on the creams/whites as they wait for the next ball ,
FYI , Atherton in his younger days lived in the Village of Woodhouses, next to my senior school of the Town next to it , we used to run through it twice a week on cross country ,his dad was a celebrity , he was a Reserve for Man Utd in the day 
So what makes you think Im an Aussie ?


----------



## Daddy Pig (26 Mar 2018)

ozboz said:


> There were rules in place then also , Atherton crossed the line regardless , all by himself , it was said at the time Gough did not want the fielders putting sweaty hands on the rough , but handling the ball in the field is as we know part of the Game , players usually wipe any sweat off on the creams/whites as they wait for the next ball ,
> FYI , Atherton in his younger days lived in the Village of Woodhouses, next to my senior school of the Town next to it , we used to run through it twice a week on cross country ,his dad was a celebrity , he was a Reserve for Man Utd in the day
> So what makes you think Im an Aussie ?


Just the name ozboz. And the fact that you are trying to deflect the conversation away from weasel face Smith and his cronies...


----------



## ozboz (26 Mar 2018)

I like Cricket , I have no love for some the Australian Cricket Players , I did live near Brisbane for 15 years , I did achieve an ACB Coahing Badge , , I used to go the Gabba every time England came over , I always wore my English shirt , and yes , I used to cop everything the Aussie supporters give out, Atherton was Captain at the time , not the best days , I hated Ricky Ponting with a passion , also Steve Waugh, , Mark Waugh and Shane Warne ,
I did meet some players at my Sons Club , South Brusbane , Andy Bichol was Club Captain , cracking bloke, as were Alan Border , Hayden , Law , Gilcrest ,
Healey , McGrath and a few others , Symmons another good guy , he is actually English , 
my Sons Mentor was one Sam Trimble , the best ever bat never to play for Australia , proper Gent , his Son played for Essex at some point ,
As for Atherton , a piss poor excuse , anything out of his pocket onto the ball ,.....
So not trying to deflect anything ,


----------



## Daddy Pig (27 Mar 2018)

ozboz said:


> So not trying to deflect anything ,


Your whole post was about something that happened over 20 years ago, that's why!
Whilst we are at it why don't we mention underarm bowling in a ODI etc, or we could stay a bit more current...


----------



## Illaveago (27 Mar 2018)

Will Public Health England now try to reduce the amount sugar in cricket ?


----------



## graham56 (27 Mar 2018)




----------



## ozboz (27 Mar 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Your whole post was about something that happened over 20 years ago, that's why!
> Whilst we are at it why don't we mention underarm bowling in a ODI etc, or we could stay a bit more current...



it doesn't matter how long ago it was just as wrong then as it is now , 
under arm bowling was not breaking the laws , just as the body line series wasn't , 
ball tampering is against the laws of the game , regardless of who and when ,


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2018)

Not sure why youse lot are getting so wound up about it, feck all to do with you getting pumped


----------



## Daddy Pig (27 Mar 2018)

ozboz said:


> it doesn't matter how long ago it was just as wrong then as it is now ,
> under arm bowling was not breaking the laws , just as the body line series wasn't ,
> ball tampering is against the laws of the game , regardless of who and when ,


But not in the spirit if the game... which says a lot about Australian Cricket teams past and present.


----------



## TVC (27 Mar 2018)

I have not read the prevoius 23 pages, but oh look, professional sportsmen cheat. They should be ashamed and follow the example of our beloved footballers who the BBC and Sky pay for, and be as good as gold. Unless of course they are troubled by their personal deamons which have nothing to do with protecting their earning power.


----------



## User169 (28 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> I have not read the prevoius 23 pages, .



A sure sign of a quality post!


----------



## Beebo (18 Apr 2018)

The TMS have lost the rights to broadcast some overseas tours. 

Another nail in the coffin of test cricket. 

I can’t possibly listen to talk sport, they are so common.


----------



## rich p (18 Apr 2018)

Beebo said:


> The TMS have lost the rights to broadcast some overseas tours.
> 
> Another nail in the coffin of test cricket.
> 
> I can’t possibly listen to talk sport, they are so common.


Grrrrr, I don't like change...

...or adverts!

Do you remember one time when the commentary was interspersed with ads for Regus office space? Can't recall if that was commercial radio or Mark Nicholas on Ch5?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (18 Apr 2018)

Beebo said:


> The TMS have lost the rights to broadcast some overseas tours.
> 
> Another nail in the coffin of test cricket.
> 
> I can’t possibly listen to talk sport, they are so common.




Oh no! TMS is the only reason for paying the licence fee.


----------



## Beebo (18 Apr 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Oh no! TMS is the only reason for paying the licence fee.


Apparently overseas boards decide who to sell their broadcast rights to. 
They will go for the £ rather than the history.


----------



## Daddy Pig (18 Apr 2018)

However I believe the BBC have some TV rights to cricket. Possibly CC but not sure.


----------



## Beebo (19 Apr 2018)

And now, a new competition for those fans who just can't quite manage a full twenty overs of cricket. 

The ECB brings you 100 ball cricket, WTF!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/43824037


----------



## AndyRM (19 Apr 2018)

Beebo said:


> And now, a new competition for those fans who just can't quite manage a full twenty overs of cricket.
> 
> The ECB brings you 100 ball cricket, WTF!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/43824037



The ECB have excelled themselves with this particular piece of stupidity.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2018)

Beebo said:


> And now, a new competition for those fans who just can't quite manage a full twenty overs of cricket.
> 
> The ECB brings you 100 ball cricket, WTF!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/43824037


A sort of Twenty minus 20....


----------



## Daddy Pig (19 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A sort of Twenty minus 20....


Or T Twenty less...


----------



## AndyRM (19 Apr 2018)

Caught the tail end of an interview with the head of women's cricket on 5 Live earlier, Claire Connor. She tried to justify the proposed new format and completely failed.


----------



## User169 (20 Apr 2018)

T16.4


----------



## Hugh Manatee (20 Apr 2018)

100 balls? As in, A load of balls.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Apr 2018)

My local side have a nice ground,though parts of the pitch are a bit boggy. http://greatharwood.play-cricket.com/
They got promoted 2 years ago to the Lancashire league,meaning better opposition and facilities.
I might have a look up on Sunday,to watch the first team pay Todmorden. Though it might be better tomorrow against Haslingden in a friendly,as rain is forecast for Sunday.




Great Harwood CC@greatharwoodcc

Cricket Season starts THIS WEEKEND and we have games both days at Cliffe Park

Saturday
3rd XI Friendly v @HaslingdenCC 1pm

Sunday
1st XI vs @TodmordenCC 1pm

The Bar and Great Harwood’s Biggest Beer Garden are open from 12.30 both days.

Come and join us


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Apr 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> My local side have a nice ground,though parts of the pitch are a bit boggy. http://greatharwood.play-cricket.com/
> They got promoted 2 years ago to the Lancashire league,meaning better opposition and facilities.
> I might have a look up on Sunday,to watch the first team pay Todmorden. Though it might be better tomorrow against Haslingden in a friendly,as rain is forecast for Sunday.
> 
> ...


Does it take long for the visa to come through?


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Apr 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> Does it take long for the visa to come through?


Visa?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (24 May 2018)

Oh dear. Is it still the Winter?


----------



## Beebo (24 May 2018)

Nice to see Cook back in the runs. 
Not worth talking about anything else.


----------



## Serge (24 May 2018)

Beebo said:


> Nice to see Cook back in the runs.
> Not worth talking about anything else.


Quite.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jun 2018)

Right, anyone left with a slight doubt that the Pakistan test series was rigged? England, probably the favourites to win at Lords, played abjectly. So abjectly that Pakistan would have been favourites at Headingley. Who then went on, in turn, to play abjectly....


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jun 2018)

England's pregnant pause is over and they win their 1st Test in 9 months.

Bring on India.


----------



## Daddy Pig (3 Jun 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Right, anyone left with a slight doubt that the Pakistan test series was rigged? England, probably the favourites to win at Lords, played abjectly. So abjectly that Pakistan would have been favourites at Headingley. Who then went on, in turn, to play abjectly....


Not many no balls though...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jun 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Not many no balls though...


I remember being at a charity match with no no balls that finished in a tie. That tie was purely player arranged (I was working for the charity that the match was for and captain of their cricket team at the time). So, in the sporting theatre there was no need for in match betting that hinged on the odd no ball. 

It looks like I'm the only one doubting this series. The only thing that I said about the series before was that neither side was capable of playing a 5 day match and that hasn't been disproved. The performances, though, were just so in form then out of form matched with out of form then in form that I find it impossible to dispel the doubts. 

Nice to see good performances from the England youngsters, though, and I doubt that there'll be quite such a dizzying up and down India series later in the season.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jun 2018)

Looks like Scotland might be on the verge of beating Englandshire in ODI


----------



## Fonze (10 Jun 2018)

Well done Scotland .. fantastic win ..


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (10 Jun 2018)

Fonze said:


> Well done Scotland .. fantastic win ..



It was a really good game to watch, I really enjoyed it.

Apart from the result that is.


----------



## Daddy Pig (10 Jun 2018)

Ali... Get your coat #brainlesswaytogetout


----------



## Beebo (10 Jun 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Looks like Scotland might be on the verge of beating Englandshire in ODI


I’m glad Marmion isn’t here anymore to rub it in. 
But well done Scotland they batted very well.


----------



## Beebo (19 Jun 2018)

Flipping heck, have you seen the England cricket score?
We go from losing to Scotland to breaking records against Oz.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Jun 2018)

Beebo said:


> Flipping heck, have you seen the England cricket score?
> We go from losing to Scotland to breaking records against Oz.



Yeah, just think how Scotland would annihilate Australia, then.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Jun 2018)

Good toss to lose, eh. Paine put England in! 

Mind you, it's only half way.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (1 Aug 2018)

The start of proper cricket today. What do we think? Will 'normal' British conditions prevail or will the recent hot and dry conditions leave a track more in like with what the Indians are used to?

I'm off to the match tomorrow with my son. I wonder what sort of day we'll have?


----------



## AndyRM (1 Aug 2018)

Winning the toss and batting is a positive start!

Pretty evenly matched I'd say, conditions and which version of Kohli shows up are the unpredictable elements.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (1 Aug 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I'm off to the match tomorrow with my son. I wonder what sort of day we'll have?



Guess we'll be watching England bowl then!


----------



## Beebo (1 Aug 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Guess we'll be watching England bowl then!


Words that you will hear many times this summer - “We were going so well until the collapse.”


----------



## marshmella (1 Aug 2018)

On this theme ( or slightly off) i've been roped into playing cricket by the guy at work who organises these things.Apparently its an annual event but i wasn't working there this time last year so it'll be my first bash. I enjoy cricket but normally at a safe distance, i hope helmets are provided- hang on better not mention helmets


----------



## AndyRM (1 Aug 2018)

It's probably not viable (financially), but I wonder if there will come a time when limited overs and test teams are completely separate?


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2018)

Curran to score a ton tomorrow while Jimmy dead bats.
You heard it here first...
...and last probably!


----------



## AndyRM (2 Aug 2018)

Good couple of days so far. Cook getting out was unfortunate, but otherwise I think England have the edge. Just.


----------



## Beebo (2 Aug 2018)

England dropped Kohli twice on 21 and 51. 
Very expensive!


----------



## Dayvo (2 Aug 2018)

Beebo said:


> England dropped Kohli twice on 21 and 51.
> Very expensive!



As all schoolboys had drilled into them: catches win matches. Letting off a batsman of Kohli's ability twice is like playing against 13 men.

When batting again,. England will have to apply technique and temperament, but also look to be scoring 3-4 runs an over. 

A score of in excess of 350 _might_ be enough: depends on how long India have to bat in the last innings.


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2018)

Kohli is sheer class and Root would be up there if he converted more 50s to 100s.

Difficult to call this game.

Bloody Cooky


----------



## Beebo (2 Aug 2018)

By rights England should be miles ahead in this match. 
England were 215-3
India were 100-5
Yet they both end up with almost identical final totals. 
I hope they don’t regret letting them off the hook twice already.


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2018)

I wicket to go.
C'mon England


----------



## Beebo (4 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> I wicket to go.
> C'mon England


Winners!


----------



## srw (4 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> Curran to score a ton tomorrow while Jimmy dead bats.
> You heard it here first...
> ...and last probably!


And what are tonight's lottery numbers?


----------



## Dayvo (4 Aug 2018)

Well fack my old boots! England pull one out the bag and India flounder. 

England will, I suspect, stick to the same starting XI, although having too many 'all-rounders' in the team isn't the solution. Cook's days are surely numbered and Buttler has to score consistantly. 

India would be wise to bring in Pujara for Rahane. The former at no. 3 anchores the team and he scored big runs when he's at the crease for long spells.


----------



## swee'pea99 (5 Aug 2018)

What a fantastic opener for the series! Every day a winner. How many matches do you see where it swings one way then t'other, then back again, then back again, then...

India's openers need to start showing some resilience or it could all go horribly wrong for them. Their middle order, let alone the tail, just don't seem to be up to taking on the likes of Anderson & Broad - or even Curran, Stokes and Rashid - while they're fresh & full o' beans. But if the top 3 or 4 can hang around a bit, who knows? And our lads seem to be vulnerable to their bowling when they're on song. It's all shaping up nicely!


----------



## Serge (5 Aug 2018)

It's going to be a cracking series. Interesting decision to drop Malan for young Ollie Pope as well.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> It's going to be a cracking series. Interesting decision to drop Malan for young *Ollie Pope* as well.



Hmmm, another wicketkeeper-batsman. That's three of them in the team now.


----------



## Serge (5 Aug 2018)

Dayvo said:


> Hmmm, another wicketkeeper-batsman. That's three of them in the team now.


At least he should have a good pair of hands.


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2018)

Stokes up before the beak today.
He does look to have less control than he should.


----------



## Beebo (6 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> Stokes up before the beak today.
> He does look to have less control than he should.


He’s clearly a highly strung chap. He has previously been arrested for obstructing the police and has anger management issues. 

To knock two guys out cold single handed is quite a feat and one was an ex squaddie. 

It will be interesting to see if the gay men give witness evidence in court Stokes always contended that he was protecting them and I have see interviews that support that, but the case for the prosecution seems to dispute that.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (6 Aug 2018)

Even the Hollies Stand slackened off on the comments and calls when Stokes was on that boundary! Kind of wish we were there on the last day despite it only being a part day. The Thursday was a good day though.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Aug 2018)

A club cricketer was left stranded on 98 not out when the bowler ended the game by deliberately bowling four over-throws.

Dunno what's behind this, but I expect it's something more important than cricket, such as a bet or some other dispute.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/45075013


----------



## srw (7 Aug 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> A club cricketer was left stranded on 98 not out when the bowler ended the game by deliberately bowling four over-throws.
> 
> Dunno what's behind this, but I expect it's something more important than cricket, such as a bet or some other dispute.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/45075013



*41.2 Fair and unfair play – responsibility of umpires*

The umpires shall be the sole judges of fair and unfair play. If either umpire considers an action, not covered by the Laws, to be unfair he/she shall intervene without appeal and, if the ball is in play, call and signal Dead ball and implement the procedure as set out in 41.19. 

The umpires could have intervened before the ball crossed the boundary.

The Laws of cricket are a classic illustration of the truism that in a complex system involving lots of independent actors it's impossible to codify everything perfectly, and to make people feel the game is being played fairly you need umpires who know the rules well and are able to apply them quickly and without prejudice.


----------



## Beebo (7 Aug 2018)

srw said:


> *41.2 Fair and unfair play – responsibility of umpires*
> 
> The umpires shall be the sole judges of fair and unfair play. If either umpire considers an action, not covered by the Laws, to be unfair he/she shall intervene without appeal and, if the ball is in play, call and signal Dead ball and implement the procedure as set out in 41.19.
> 
> ...


That’s a nice catch all law but I’d be impressed if a professional test match umpire could recall and enact that law, so it seems a bit improbable to expect a volunteer umpire at Minehead to know about that. 

The bowler was a prat and his team were embarrassed by his actions.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2018)

Beebo said:


> That’s a nice catch all law but I’d be impressed if a professional test match umpire could recall and enact that law, so it seems a bit improbable to expect a volunteer umpire at Minehead to know about that.
> 
> The bowler was a prat and his team were embarrassed by his actions.


I'm not sure how his ball must have gone - it wasn't a wide or a no ball - but it was unstoppable by the keeper. I'd guess it was a short pitched delivery but perhaps league cricket doesn't have the wide for too high rule. We may be close to a straightforward unplayable delivery.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm not sure how his ball must have gone - it wasn't a wide or a no ball - but it was unstoppable by the keeper. I'd guess it was a short pitched delivery but perhaps league cricket doesn't have the wide for too high rule. We may be close to a straightforward unplayable delivery.



Reports I've seen say it was scored as five, four for the boundary and one for no ball.

Not sure what the no ball amounted to.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Reports I've seen say it was scored as five, four for the boundary and one for no ball.
> 
> Not sure what the no ball amounted to.


Thanks, poor reading on my part....


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2018)

Anecdotally, I once played a game in a local league game where the opposition batsman bowled by our ace off spinner (I was at gulley), refused to walk, claiming that the wicket keeper may have kicked the bails off. The umpires, without the benefit of TV replay, common sense or cojones, gave him not out. Me and the spinner, Paul Webster, beat holy shite out of the daffodilish batsman.
Most of the above is true, but suffice to say, we never played them again.


----------



## rich p (11 Aug 2018)

Maiden century from Woakes - who needs Ben Stokes!!


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> Maiden century from Woakes - who needs Ben Stokes!!



Only if there's a punch-up in the crowd.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> Maiden century from Woakes - who needs Ben Stokes!!





rich p said:


> Me and the spinner, Paul Webster, beat holy shite/QUOTE]
> 
> Clearly, not you


----------



## rich p (11 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> Paul Webster, beat holy shite out of the daffodilish batsman.


Did I really use the C word? I can't recall doing so!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> Maiden century from Woakes - who needs Ben Stokes!!


I didn't see it but I spent the whole day listening to it on TMS. From what I heard he played proper test cricket in a way few of the rest of the team seem to remember how to do, though Michael Vaughan insisted that Woakes calmed Bairstow down simply by batting like a test cricketer. He'll not forget this test with both bat and ball. Superb performance from him.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> Did I really use the C word? I can't recall doing so!


You did...hence my rather careful editing of your quote!


----------



## rich p (11 Aug 2018)

nickyboy said:


> You did...hence my rather careful editing of your quote!


My apols, I can only blame over indulgence in the fire water.


----------



## Beebo (12 Aug 2018)

I hope they declare over night and put some pressure on India. 
They already have enough runs to ensure they can’t lose from here with 2 days left.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Aug 2018)

Beebo said:


> I hope they declare over night and put some pressure on India.
> They already have enough runs to ensure they can’t lose from here with 2 days left.



The weather looks as though it will decide the fate of this match. 

As Beebo says above, Root should declare and then let his bowlers run riot with attacking fields. Taking wickets is more important than conceding runs, as time is the issue here. I reckon Anderson will get another fifer.


----------



## Beebo (12 Aug 2018)

Looks like England are batting on. 

Boring! Go for the jugular.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Aug 2018)

Beebo said:


> Looks like England are batting on.
> 
> Boring! Go for the jugular.



If that's the case, neither captain nor coach know much about cricket. 

A lead of 250 with two (most likely) wet days left. Use the dry time (now?) and bowl them out. If they exceed 250 then either the weather gods decide the fate of the Test or England adapt 20/20 mode and make up the difference to win. 

Easy peasy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2018)

Dayvo said:


> If that's the case, neither captain nor coach know much about cricket.
> 
> A lead of 250 with two (most likely) wet days left. Use the dry time (now?) and bowl them out. If they exceed 250 then either the weather gods decide the fate of the Test or England adapt 20/20 mode and make up the difference to win.
> 
> Easy peasy.


The weather is bearing up better than the forecasts I've seen so perhaps England have a more optimistic view of the weather. But, given the state of the match and a swinging ball, there's no way India will clear the deficit. Put 'em in, get 'em out!


----------



## Dayvo (12 Aug 2018)

So England batted for another 39 runs. Can't see the point of that at all.

Never mind: over to Anderson and co. to do the business.

Kohli, apparently, has a sore back (in addition to a guilty conscience) and may be restricted in his movement.

2-0 is beckoning.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Aug 2018)

Cut and pasted from cricbuzz:

100th wicket for Anderson at Lord's. 550th Test wicket.

Bowler hat off to him. Excellent achievement.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (12 Aug 2018)

That's 100 for Anderson at Lords.

Edit. Damn beaten to it. I'll go with the highly cerebral, "Woah, Jimmy Jimmy. Jimmy, Jimmy etc, etc."


----------



## Dayvo (12 Aug 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> That's 100 for Anderson at Lords.
> 
> Edit. Damn beaten to it. I'll go with the highly cerebral, "Woah, Jimmy Jimmy. Jimmy, Jimmy etc, etc."



Ah, thanks for telling us!


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2018)

551


----------



## Dayvo (12 Aug 2018)

And off for an early lunch. Quelle surprise!


----------



## Beebo (12 Aug 2018)

Dayvo said:


> Cut and pasted from cricbuzz:
> 
> 100th wicket for Anderson at Lord's. 550th Test wicket.
> 
> Bowler hat off to him. Excellent achievement.


Apparently no other bowler has ever taken 100 wickets at a single venue except Muralitharan. 
And Sri Lanka only play at 3 test venues so it is easier to achieve.


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2018)

Beebo said:


> Apparently no other bowler has ever taken 100 wickets at a single venue except Muralitharan.
> And Sri Lanka only play at 3 test venues so it is easier to achieve.


Easier if you chuck it too...


----------



## Dayvo (12 Aug 2018)

Well, that's that.

England win by an innings and 159 runs - in other words, India were stuffed out of sight.

two candidates for man-of-the-match: Woakes and Anderson - not an easy call as they both deserve it.

2-0 and on to Trent Bridge on Saturday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2018)

Dayvo said:


> Well, that's that.
> 
> England win by an innings and 159 runs - in other words, India were stuffed out of sight.
> 
> ...


Woakes for me because he steadied the batting as well as unsteadying the Indian batters. 

The England knock this morning: was it worth it? An innings and 159 runs suggests not, unless the object was to rub India's nose into the dust.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Aug 2018)

I read somewhere that test cricket is becoming more and more about home team domination. This series seems no different

I wonder what could be done to balance things up a bit. Perhaps the "no toss" start to the game whereby the away side chooses whether to bat or bowl first?

I think this operates in the county game now, has it had any effect?


----------



## Dayvo (12 Aug 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I read somewhere that test cricket is becoming more and more about home team domination. This series seems no different



There has always been 'home advantage'; whether fast and bouncy in Australia and the Caribbean, slow and turning in Asia, or swing and seam in England and NZ. Teams and players have adjusted to the conditions.

The noticeable difference today, however, IMO, is that there are different formats of the game, which each require their own techniques and strategies. T/20 players (generally) will lack the technique and application to play a five day Test match. Likewise a player like Pujara (or a Boycott) wouldn't be able to play the shorter game to the required level. 

How to make Tests fairer and more equal? No easy answer, but away teams do win Test series fairly often, so I personally don't think a change is necessary.

I'm a traditional old fart who doesn't like change.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Aug 2018)

Dayvo said:


> There has always been 'home advantage'; whether fast and bouncy in Australia and the Caribbean, slow and turning in Asia, or swing and seam in England and NZ. Teams and players have adjusted to the conditions.
> 
> The noticeable difference today, however, IMO, is that there are different formats of the game, which each require their own techniques and strategies. T/20 players (generally) will lack the technique and application to play a five day Test match. Likewise a player like Pujara (or a Boycott) wouldn't be able to play the shorter game to the required level.
> 
> ...



If you analyse the results home and away, it is getting harder and harder for away teams to win for whatever reason. The reality is that India have almost no chance in these conditions and England has almost no chance in Indian conditions. For any sport to be compelling there needs to be a reasonable chance of an upset. So I'd be in favour of something to tip the balance a bit such as giving the away team the bat/bowl choice. It would also reduce the likelihood of groundstaff preparing pitches specifically to suit the home team


----------



## Dayvo (12 Aug 2018)

nickyboy said:


> If you analyse the results home and away, it is getting harder and harder for away teams to win for whatever reason. The reality is that India have almost no chance in these conditions and England has almost no chance in Indian conditions. For any sport to be compelling there needs to be a reasonable chance of an upset. So I'd be in favour of something to tip the balance a bit such as giving the away team the bat/bowl choice. It would also reduce the likelihood of groundstaff preparing pitches specifically to suit the home team



England won the 1st Test by 31 runs. India _could_ have won and weren't outplayed.

Had India won the toss in the 2nd test and England batted first, then who knows what the outcome would have been.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2018)

nickyboy said:


> If you analyse the results home and away, it is getting harder and harder for away teams to win for whatever reason. The reality is that India have almost no chance in these conditions and England has almost no chance in Indian conditions. For any sport to be compelling there needs to be a reasonable chance of an upset. So I'd be in favour of something to tip the balance a bit such as giving the away team the bat/bowl choice. It would also reduce the likelihood of groundstaff preparing pitches specifically to suit the home team


It makes sense to me.


----------



## Serge (12 Aug 2018)

Standardisation for starters. All tests should be played with the Dukes ball.

Second, nobody should have any sympathy for this Indian team. The entirety of their warm up for a five test tour over six weeks was one three day game against a substandard county side. 

Third, I'm going to stop ranting before I burst a blood vessel. 

Anyway, Anderson, Curran, Woakes, Broad! We're bloody world beaters!

My carer tells me it's time for bed. Night night.


----------



## Beebo (13 Aug 2018)

Taking a standard 90 overs per day, that match actually lasted less than 2 days. 

There were only 169 overs in the whole match which isn’t good enough. The pitch was fine. 

It does seem that home advantage in test matches is growing. The advantage is less pronounced in the shorter format.


----------



## srw (13 Aug 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I wonder what could be done to balance things up a bit.


Perhaps overseas players could be given the chance to play regularly in domestic tournaments around the world?


----------



## Dayvo (13 Aug 2018)

Beebo said:


> Taking a standard 90 overs per day, that match actually lasted less than 2 days.
> 
> There were only 169 overs in the whole match which isn’t good enough. The pitch was fine.
> 
> It does seem that home advantage in test matches is growing. The advantage is less pronounced in the shorter format.



Don't forget to take the weather into consideration. Not a ball was bowled on the first day, and the players were off the pitch for long periods on the days of actual play for rain, not to mention bad light.

It's not just about the pitch either: having damp or wet bowlers' run-ups and outfield are difficult areas to play on when the conditions aren't right. And when a ball becomes 'swollen' it is difficult for fast, seam and spin bowlers to control.


----------



## Beebo (14 Aug 2018)

Stokes found not guilty.


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2018)

Beebo said:


> Stokes found not guilty.


I bet Woakes or Curran are gutted


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Aug 2018)

Beebo said:


> Stokes found not guilty.



Straight back into the squad for the next Test.

Fair enough, he's legally not guilty of any offence.

Seems there's to be a disciplinary hearing for bringing the game into disrepute.

He might struggle to get out from under that charge, given what the criminal trial jury heard - and saw.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Aug 2018)

To the victor the spoils...

Stokes' lawyer is now talking about his '11 months of hell' and how hard it's been for him and what it's cost him.

I hope someone's told Stokes it's not compulsory to get bladdered in a nightclub and knock out two fellow citizens.


----------



## Dayvo (14 Aug 2018)

Beebo said:


> Stokes found not guilty.



Stokes in for Buttler, then, methinks.

But WTF do I know?


----------



## Serge (14 Aug 2018)

Dayvo said:


> Stokes in for Buttler, then, methinks.
> 
> But WTF do I know?


I think it'll more likely be Stokes for Curran. 

Personally, I'd keep the same side.


----------



## Beebo (14 Aug 2018)

Do any legal experts know why they were both found not guilty. 
The CCTV looked fairly clear cut.


----------



## srw (14 Aug 2018)

Beebo said:


> Do any legal experts know why they were both found not guilty.
> The CCTV looked fairly clear cut.


----------



## Beebo (14 Aug 2018)

srw said:


>



That’s Helpful in a not very helpful kind of way.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2018)

Beebo said:


> Do any legal experts know why they were both found not guilty.
> The CCTV looked fairly clear cut.


I'm certainly no expert but I gathered that the affray charge doesn't always apply when the perpetrator faces an imminent threat to him/herself, i.e. there's a kind of right to self defence. Part of Stokes testimony apparently mentions him being hit by a bottle as the trigger to his actions, so it may have been the self defence aspect that kept the jury exercised.


----------



## Beebo (14 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm certainly no expert but I gathered that the affray charge doesn't always apply when the perpetrator faces an imminent threat to him/herself, i.e. there's a kind of right to self defence. Part of Stokes testimony apparently mentions him being hit by a bottle as the trigger to his actions, so it may have been the self defence aspect that kept the jury exercised.


But the other fella got off as well. 

Someone must have started it?


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2018)

Beebo said:


> But the other fella got off as well.
> 
> Someone must have started it?



You sound as confused about this as I am.


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Aug 2018)

As a general point, I've seen juries over the years acquit defendants when both sides of the same punch-up are in the dock, as in this case.

Seems to me juries may be confused or in some way uneasy about that situation, the safest course then being not guilty verdicts.

Stokes ran self-defence of another - the gay men - as a defence.

The jury may only have been unsure that defence was true, which is slightly different to believing it, but the result is the same - not guilty.

The CCTV did/does look bad on Stokes, although footage of him in handcuffs in the back of the police car showed him being Captain Sensible, which may have undermined the prosecution's case of booze-fuelled 'red mist' violence.

Before the trial started the prosecution tried to add alternative counts of assault occasioning actual bodily harm against Stokes.

The judge refused, partly on the basis the prosecution had 11 months to prepare the case, thus there's an element of an under-pressure CPS doing case preparation at the last minute.

The jury didn't know about that application, which is why it's only been reported at the end of the trial after they've been discharged.

Questions are also being asked about why Alex Hales wasn't charged.

Handy for Stokes, because he could heap some of the blame onto him, although I doubt they will now be on the lash together anytime soon.


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> As a general point, I've seen juries over the years acquit defendants when both sides of the same punch-up are in the dock, as in this case.
> 
> Seems to me juries may be confused or in some way uneasy about that situation, the safest course then being not guilty verdicts.
> 
> ...



Why Hales wasn't charged is a good question, was he in court as a witness? If he wasn't could it be that the jury didn't get the full picture?


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Aug 2018)

Hales wasn't called as a witness as far as I'm aware.

He certainly wasn't legally represented, so it was open season on him for the others to deflect the blame in his direction.

The jury might have wondered why they didn't hear from him, or some others, such as the gay men.

Routinely, the jury would have been told not to speculate, and to try the case on the evidence presented to them in court.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Aug 2018)

Hmmm, India, put into bat on a green-top, made 329 all out; England dismissed just now for 161.

No indication of home advantage there.


----------



## Serge (21 Aug 2018)

Bugger me, only 300 more needed to win. I thought we'd be all out by now.


----------



## Dayvo (21 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> Bugger me, only 300 more needed to win. I thought we'd be all out by now.



Home advantage, you know! 

We're only going to get stuffed, as opposed to being annihilated. Mind you, I'd be very happy for Stokes and Buttler just bat and bat and bat...

But,


----------



## Serge (21 Aug 2018)

Dayvo said:


> Home advantage, you know!
> 
> We're only going to get stuffed, as opposed to being annihilated. Mind you, I'd be very happy for Stokes and Buttler just bat and bat and bat...
> 
> ...


Just finishing the day off would amaze me.


----------



## Dayvo (21 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> Just finishing the day off would amaze me.


 
Nope, 'fraid not!


----------



## Dayvo (21 Aug 2018)

16 overs left, and brave of Bairstow to come in now. He can expect the short ball to test him.


----------



## Dayvo (21 Aug 2018)

Oh, fack me!

First ball. Bumrah on a hat-trick!


----------



## Dayvo (21 Aug 2018)

She's just leaving her room.


----------



## Dayvo (21 Aug 2018)

13 overs remaining and England have two wickets left. 

Can't see it going into the fifth day.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Aug 2018)

Agreed. Valiant stand from Stokes and Buttler but the damage had already been done on Sunday. Very frustrating after dominating the first two tests.


----------



## Serge (21 Aug 2018)

Bugger! Looks like I've missed a bit of the action then!


----------



## Dayvo (21 Aug 2018)

Looks like the public will see the game enter the fifth day, although it's a matter of a few overs at most tomorrow, I suspect.

Only a 'George Davis' incident will see England safe now. That or a massive storm.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Aug 2018)

Hmmm, interest has waned on CC in this enthralling series, it seems.

2-1 to England at present, but India on the ascendancy, I feel.

Despite breaking a finger Bairstow has been picked (as batsman only) and Buttler donning the gloves. 

4th Test at Southampton. England won the toss and elected to bat and are currently 186/8. 

So much for home advantage ruining Test cricket.

Sam Curran was recalled and is doing his bit with the bat. he's 43* as I type. 23 overs left in the day and I can't see them being there at stumps this evening, but it's a funny old game.


----------



## Serge (30 Aug 2018)

Dayvo said:


> Hmmm, interest has waned on CC in this enthralling series, it seems.
> 
> 2-1 to England at present, but India on the ascendancy, I feel.
> 
> ...


Good knocks from Curran and Ali but that top order needs to start firing or we're screwed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> Good knocks from Curran and Ali but that top order needs to start firing or we're screwed.


I wouldn't say Curran's knock was good, I'd say it was outstanding. It's now for the England bowlers to show us how good a score India's was.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I wouldn't say Curran's knock was good, I'd say it was outstanding. It's now for the England bowlers to show us how good a score India's was.


I'm not usually one for kneejerk reactions but it's very difficult to win a test with a top 5 failing to score heavily so often

Not sure what changes are needed (other than Jennings out which seems a no brained). But it seems unlikely England can win consistently with current top 5


----------



## Dayvo (31 Aug 2018)

Too many cooks spoil a team. Alistair Cook has done his bit, I'm afraid (this coming from an Essex person). It's time to stop being sentimental and drop him, or, better still, for him to do the honourable thing.


----------



## Serge (31 Aug 2018)

Dayvo said:


> Too many cooks spoil a team. Alistair Cook has done his bit, I'm afraid (this coming from an Essex person). It's time to stop being sentimental and drop him, or, better still, for him to do the honourable thing.


I'm glad you said that before I did. I've felt the same for a while but it seems kind of ungrateful to express it.

The question is: do we have two openers to replace them with?


----------



## Dayvo (31 Aug 2018)

Haseeb Hameed of Lancashire showed great promise, but has suffered with broken fingers and a loss of form and confidence.

There are several others, but the one-day game has allowed flaws to come into play in the longer version of the game.


----------



## Serge (31 Aug 2018)

Dayvo said:


> Haseeb Hameed of Lancashire showed great promise, but has suffered with broken fingers and a loss of form and confidence.
> 
> There are several others, but the one-day game has allowed flaws to come into play in the longer version of the game.


Hameed was the only one I could think of.


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2018)

Rory Burns of Surrey?


----------



## Dayvo (31 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> Rory Burns of Surrey?



He might burn, but has he set the (cricketing) world on fire?


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2018)

Dayvo said:


> He might burn, but has he set the (cricketing) world on fire?


Well, he's scored well this year. What else can he do?


----------



## Dayvo (31 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> Rory Burns of Surrey?



Just googled him: his stats look good. But he's getting on a bit. 28 isn't young in international cricket for debutants. But i suppose if you're good enough, age shouldn't come into it. David Steele, for example.


----------



## Dayvo (31 Aug 2018)

And at tea, India are 181-5, 56 runs in arrears.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Sep 2018)

Coming up to having played the first hour on the 3rd day: England lead by 6 runs, but have lost two wickets. 

All over before lunch tomorrow?


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Sep 2018)

Serge said:


> Good knocks from Curran and Ali but that top order needs to start firing or we're screwed.


Some sobering stats at the start of this evening's highlights prog on Ch5:







I agree Curran has been outstanding - to play an innings-saving innings and then come out and bowl out their danger man, then come out & play another blinder - at 20! Stokes has quietly done great work too...displaying an untypical discipline to crucially stop the rot, twice in the match, when things were in real danger of falling to pieces. 

Half way thru' the penultimate match, still totally in the balance, what a series!


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Sep 2018)

Agree it's been a great series and no idea who is going to win this one? Kind of hoping for 2-2 as got a ticket to the Oval next week!


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2018)

An intriguing last day. More than the Indians have ever chased in s 4th innings over here but looks eminently achievable. 
England are slight favourites I suppose but my pessimism won't quite let me compute that thought.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Sep 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> Some sobering stats at the start of this evening's highlights prog on Ch5:
> 
> View attachment 428016
> 
> ...


Given the way the openers have been performing and having watched Curran against the new ball in today's highlights, I started wondering whether he'd ever opened. He's looked amazingly unruffled throughout and seems to bring a kind of calmness to the batting, a calmness which the top order sorely needs.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Sep 2018)

Rather see Curran at no. 3 and not Moen. Bit of a mistake imo.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Sep 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> Rather see Curran at no. 3 and not Moen. Bit of a mistake imo.


I have Moen clocked as a reflex batsman. You won't - for a long time - be able to watch him digging in when it's difficult


----------



## Dayvo (2 Sep 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> Some sobering stats at the start of this evening's highlights prog on Ch5:
> 
> View attachment 428016



As bad as those stats are, imagine how much worse they'd be if we _didn't _have home advantage!


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> Rather see Curran at no. 3 and not Moen. Bit of a mistake imo.



Yes,I wondered what the thinking was with promoting Moen, I suspect promoting Curran would be a better idea.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Yes,I wondered what the thinking was with promoting Moen, I suspect promoting Curran would be a better idea.


Curran at first drop would be a really bad idea. He could be in after a couple of overs facing effectively a new ball

I don't think he has a technique suited to that

Assuming Root sticks at 4, England's top 3 are a mess. I'd give Hameed an extended run opening. Keep Cook for now to provide continuity. At 3? Not sure, wonder if Jennings could handle it long term? No other great options


----------



## Dayvo (2 Sep 2018)

England need someone like a Ponting, Dravid or Pujara at three: unfortunately no-one really comes to mind to fill that space for England. 

I assume Ian Bell has been discarded once and for all.


----------



## Beebo (2 Sep 2018)

245 required to win. India have no worries about time so I think they will grind out a win.


----------



## Serge (2 Sep 2018)

Dayvo said:


> England need someone like a Ponting, Dravid or Pujara at three: unfortunately no-one really comes to mind to fill that space for England.
> 
> I assume Ian Bell has been discarded once and for all.


Ian Bell's a good shout. Age should be no barrier at either end of the scale.


----------



## Beebo (2 Sep 2018)

England almost certain to win now with 9 down.


----------



## Beebo (3 Sep 2018)

Cook retires. 
No great surprise he has been below par for 12 months. 
The problem is we don’t have any replacements.


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2018)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/45388727


----------



## Hugh Manatee (10 Sep 2018)

Well done Cook. A century in the final innings.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2018)

Not bad, that England opener!


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Sep 2018)

The cynic in me would look at betting patterns before the overthrow.


----------



## Beebo (10 Sep 2018)

Cook and Root go in consecutive balls.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2018)

Beebo said:


> Cook and Root go in consecutive balls.


I can't help thinking that that would have been a very suitable time to declare.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Sep 2018)

A total of 430+ should be more than adequate. Quick runs before tea and then have four sessions to bowl India out.

Stage is set for Ali and Rashid, methinks, although I'm sure Anderson has other ideas.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Sep 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I can't help thinking that that would have been a very suitable time to declare.



I think Root, having declared against W Indies and then W Indies chased it down and won, is now a very defensive declarer

400 lead, but I guess he will want another 50 at least


----------



## Dayvo (10 Sep 2018)

After a bit of a bash towards the end of their innings, Root declares and leaves India 464 runs to win.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Sep 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I think Root, having declared against W Indies and then W Indies chased it down and won, is now a very defensive declarer
> 
> 400 lead, but I guess he will want another 50 at least



That was a cracking test. Only his second as captain too I think? Cook had a shocker in the field.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I think Root, having declared against W Indies and then W Indies chased it down and won, is now a very defensive declarer
> 
> 400 lead, but I guess he will want another 50 at least


I know there's a bit of once bitten, twice shy about it, but the series is won already and it would have been a fitting declaration when Cook was dismissed.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Sep 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I know there's a bit of once bitten, twice shy about it, but the series is won already and it would have been a fitting declaration when Cook was dismissed.



True, though sentimentality and pro sport rarely go hand in hand.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Sep 2018)

Blimey! India are 2-3, Kohli gets a first baller and Anderson is equal with McGrath as leading Test wicket taker for a seam bowler!

Three wickets in six balls.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Sep 2018)

Amazing stuff

Nice to nick and Aussies record too


----------



## Dayvo (11 Sep 2018)

Well, after a good fight-back from India, they finally fell short of England's target and lost by 118 runs.

Kohli was, IMO, the player of the series, scoring consistently with big scores (although he got a golden duck in the 2nd innings - which probably brought him, and his many fans, down to earth again).

England have unearthed a new talent in Sam Curran, who performed well with both bat and ball. Cook finally came good and showed why he's 'possibly' England's best bastman, dare I say it, ever!

And hats off to James Anderson who moves into 4th place in the all-time list of most wickets taken in Test cricket. 

England are far from the finished article, but there is a lot of promise for the next few years (how many times have we heard that?).

Roll on Sri Lanka and the West Indies over the coming winter.


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2018)

Dayvo said:


> but there is a lot of promise for the next few years


I'm not sure about that !
We've not got a 1,2 or 3 at the moment which is a major flaw in a Test team.
Jimmy and Broad are not getting any younger and we don't have a dedicated spinner.


----------



## swee'pea99 (12 Sep 2018)

What a fantastic series! What a great finale! And what a delight to see Sam Curran declared - rightly in my view - Man of the Series! Best summer's cricket I can recall. Ginger beers all round!


----------



## cisamcgu (12 Sep 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> What a fantastic series! What a great finale! And what a delight to see Sam Curran declared - rightly in my view - Man of the Series! Best summer's cricket I can recall. Ginger beers all round!


Root beers, surely ?


----------



## AndyRM (12 Sep 2018)

cisamcgu said:


> Root beers, surely ?



Only if they aren't as weird and flat as the bowling yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> I'm not sure about that !
> We've not got a 1,2 or 3 at the moment which is a major flaw in a Test team.
> Jimmy and Broad are not getting any younger and we don't have a dedicated spinner.



Fair comments there, Richie Poo!

The wicket-keeper role(s) are between Bairstow and Buttler (my preference) but both worth their place in the side.

Anderson and Broad _are_ getting on, but have another 1-2 years at Test level. Woakes, when fit, is a shoe-in, and Wood, too, plus there is Ball and Overton to consider, form permitting. And what happened to Steve Finn?

Moen needs to be worked on, and Rashid, although he bowls at least one boundary ball an over, gets important wickets regularly and can bat OK for a no. 8/9.

Openers, yes, is a problem, esp. with Cook's retirement and, TBH, I'm struggling to think of young step-ins. There's a young (West Indian-born) player awaiting his British citizenship (forget his name and county) who looks to be the next 'big thing'.

The problem is, IMO, too many 'good' county players are getting to play Test matches and lack the technique and application at that level. Hales, Roy, Robson, Stoneman, Lyth, Vince, Malan, Westley, Pope, Hameed etc.

Time will tell.


----------



## Beebo (9 Nov 2018)

Just catching up with the Sri Lanka match. A great win. 

One amazing stat is that England conceded just 3 extras across 2 full innings. 
0 wides
0 no balls
0 byes
3 leg byes

That has to be some sort of record.


----------



## Dayvo (9 Nov 2018)

Yes, an emphatic win for England. Can't see Sri Lanka gettonh back into the series, TBH, but it's a funny old hame. 

Hopefully the momentum will continue into the 2nd Test but confidence will be high.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (9 Nov 2018)

Dayvo said:


> Can't see Sri Lanka gettonh back into the series, TBH, but it's a funny old hame.



I hope you’re not under the affluence of incohol?


----------



## Dayvo (9 Nov 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I hope you’re not under the affluence of incohol?



No, just using my phone without reading glasses and typing with big fingers and thumbs! 

Cheers.


----------



## Beebo (16 Nov 2018)

Rooooooooooooooooooooot!

Holding the innings together, with 100 off 120 balls in a low scoring match.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Nov 2018)

Been a great test. Very, very tight. Going to take some incredible bowling from England from here.


----------



## Beebo (17 Nov 2018)

England should, I repeat should have it sewn up from here. 
All the top order are out and on a 5th day wicket.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Nov 2018)

Beebo said:


> England should, I repeat should have it sewn up from here.
> All the top order are out and on a 5th day wicket.


At tea today, Sri Lanka had all the initiative and I was thinking they had it sewn up. So, turnarounds seem part and parcel of this test. Good chance though.

As an aside, why isn't Test Match Special covering this test but is covering the women's ODIs? Shouldn't the word ''Test'' mean something?


----------



## Beebo (17 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> At tea today, Sri Lanka had all the initiative and I was thinking they had it sewn up. So, turnarounds seem part and parcel of this test. Good chance though.
> 
> As an aside, why isn't Test Match Special covering this test but is covering the women's ODIs? Shouldn't the word ''Test'' mean something?


TMS lost the rights for away matches. Talk Sport bought them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Nov 2018)

Beebo said:


> TMS lost the rights for away matches. Talk Sport bought them.


Aha, many thanks - I've obviously not been paying attention. I guess I'll just have to listen to Talk Sport then.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Nov 2018)

Great bowling from the fast-slow combination of Stokes and Rashid that saw off the Sri Lankan middle order. So, a 99 run advantage for England at close of play. It sounds like they might need that lead tomorrow morning.


----------



## Beebo (24 Nov 2018)

That has to go down as one of the greatest collapses. It looked so easy before tea.
They were cruising along at 173/1 then all out for 240.
The BBC said it is the worst collapse against England ever for a team that has reached 150/1.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (24 Nov 2018)

Four good catches at short leg. Apparently no one out fielder has taken five.


----------



## Stephenite (24 Nov 2018)

Enjoyed teasing the 'Lankas' at work today


----------



## gavgav (8 Dec 2018)

Went to my Cricket Club Annual Dinner, last night and came away with the coveted Chairman’s award, after becoming the new all time highest wicket taker for the club, during the recent season.


----------



## Beebo (24 Jan 2019)

I see England are going very badly in WI. 

One of the worst collapses for a while. 5 wickets for 5 runs in the middle order.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jan 2019)

Beebo said:


> I see England are going very badly in WI.
> 
> One of the worst collapses for a while. 5 wickets for 5 runs in the middle order.


In danger of being asked to follow on chasing 289 wasn't a scenario I'd envisaged


----------



## Beebo (24 Jan 2019)

dropping Broad and playing two spinners wasn’t the best idea.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Jan 2019)

Thought this thread would re-emerge as soon as the going got tough.

Seems like the England team hadn't been practicing on hard wickets to fast bowlers in their preparation for this series, which I suspect they were already taking a series win by underestimating the Windies.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Jan 2019)

It appears that the Windies aren't going to enforce the follow-on.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jan 2019)

Jennings facing a ball with no shine....that'll be the day!
Well done Jimmy though.


----------



## Beebo (25 Jan 2019)

England aren’t improving on their position. 

A heroic draw is the only, extremely unlikely, option.


----------



## rich p (26 Jan 2019)

167-3 and Root reprieved by a no ball 'out'.
Good game to win....


----------



## Beebo (30 May 2019)

Thread resurrection as the World Cup has started. 

England have posted a reasonable total against SA.


----------



## ianrauk (30 May 2019)

It's going to be tight. At the moment they only need just a run a ball.
Luckily the pitch seems to be favouring England's spinners


----------



## Dayvo (30 May 2019)

And, more importantly, Essex have the upper hand over Kent at the moment.


----------



## AndyRM (30 May 2019)

Glad that Amla isn't seriously injured, that could have been very nasty.

Good game so far, some excellent play from both sides. Shame Mooen Ali has forgotten how to bat.


----------



## Beebo (30 May 2019)

England have taken a few quick wickets. 

They are on top at the moment.


----------



## Dayvo (30 May 2019)

And Essex topped Kent by 113 runs: Harmer taking 8-98 off 32.5 overs!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 May 2019)

What a catch by stokes !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 May 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> What a catch by stokes !


You can watch that catch here - https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/cricket/47476750

And game over! Won by 104 runs.


----------



## Beebo (30 May 2019)

Thrashed em in the end. 

Looked a bit tight at half way. 



ianrauk said:


> It's going to be tight. At the moment they only need just a run a ball.
> Luckily the pitch seems to be favouring England's spinners


----------



## rich p (30 May 2019)

I had a tenner on NZ at 10-1.
I did it beforte they got mullered by the Windies in a warm up game.


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2019)

An amazing collapse by the Pakistanis


----------



## Beebo (31 May 2019)

The WI are a good one day side. But that was a poor effort from Pakistan.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Jun 2019)

Saw this on the BBC website:

Two spectators (from a flat balcony outside the ground) dressed up as sandpaper for the Australia-Afghanistan game.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2019)

Go Afghanistan.. have pegged the Sri Lankan's back 155-5 taking 4 wickets for 5 runs, 11 balls.
Great stuff.


----------



## winjim (4 Jun 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Go Afghanistan.. have pegged the Sri Lankan's back 155-5 taking 4 wickets for 5 runs, 11 balls.
> Great stuff.


I was just going to finish what I was doing at work then get away to pop a cheeky fiver on Afghanistan.

While I was finishing up they took four wickets so it seems a bit pointless now...


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2019)

winjim said:


> I was just going to finish what I was doing at work then get away to pop a cheeky fiver on Afghanistan.
> 
> While I was finishing up they took four wickets so it seems a bit pointless now...




Just taken another wicket...


----------



## Beebo (4 Jun 2019)

Sri Lanka aren’t the team they were a few years ago. But go Afghanistan. 

It’s pouring down here so I’m impressed they can play.


----------



## winjim (4 Jun 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Just taken another wicket...


Be all out before 50 overs at this rate


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2019)

And another one goes.. this is great 178-7


----------



## winjim (4 Jun 2019)

ianrauk said:


> And another one goes.. this is great 178-7


180/8


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2019)

Bonkers... go go go Afghanistan


----------



## winjim (4 Jun 2019)

So do I put that cheeky fiver on Sri Lanka and hope their bowlers can pull it back?


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2019)

Worth a punt definitely


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2019)

GAH... Rain stops play


----------



## nickyboy (4 Jun 2019)

I love World Cups of any persuasion. I'm glad I paid £10 a month to get all the matches and the Ashes. £40 all in which seems pretty reasonable


----------



## Beebo (4 Jun 2019)

Just watching highlights on the BBC website. 
The Afghan wicket keeper is a tubby fella but seems very effective. 
A bit like the bloke that knocked Anthony Joshua out.


----------



## winjim (4 Jun 2019)

OK, 46/3 and it's game on.


----------



## Beebo (4 Jun 2019)

Not looking good now. It will be very tricky from here unless someone scores big. 
The rain ruined their momentum.


----------



## winjim (5 Jun 2019)

winjim said:


> So do I put that cheeky fiver on Sri Lanka and hope their bowlers can pull it back?





ianrauk said:


> Worth a punt definitely


That's another £15 in the new bike fund. Got South Africa today but we've got the inspectors in at work so I can't keep glancing at the score. Fingers crossed.


----------



## winjim (5 Jun 2019)

Ha. One wicket down already.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jun 2019)

Not a great start, but I'm hoping South Africa win today. Not through any loyalty to them, more that it's nonsense India have been allowed to delay their start because of the IPL.


----------



## winjim (5 Jun 2019)

24/2. Oh dear.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jun 2019)

80/4 now. Not looking good.

I think South African cricket needs a bit of a rebuild. Too many players the wrong side of 30.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jun 2019)

155-6 off 38.4 overs

I hope SA get at least a score over 200. When the team batting first get skittled really cheaply the second innings becomes a prod it around borefest


----------



## winjim (5 Jun 2019)

227. Might be a game after all.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jun 2019)

Bangladesh were going well against NZ until I started paying attention. 

67/2 now.


----------



## winjim (5 Jun 2019)

Stupid India.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jun 2019)

winjim said:


> Stupid India.



Why?


----------



## winjim (5 Jun 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Why?


Because I had a bet on SA. So stupid me really.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2019)

The Windies are bouncing their way through the Aussies


----------



## winjim (6 Jun 2019)

Looks like Australia may have brought that one back from the brink. 288 ao.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (9 Jun 2019)

Warner plays on and for the second time in this world cup the bails stay put.
Big grin from warner.


----------



## Dayvo (9 Jun 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Warner plays on and for the second time in this world cup the bails stay put.
> Big grin from warner.



Reckon he's moved on from sandpaper to glue!


----------



## Beebo (9 Jun 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Warner plays on and for the second time in this world cup the bails stay put.
> Big grin from warner.


TMS are suggesting these electric flashing bails are heavier than normal. 
In the england game the lights actually started flashing but the bails stayed put.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jun 2019)

^ 5 times in 10 days the bails have not been removed after the stumps were hit, apparently. As cricket is full of statistics, that's an 87% success rate for the bails. Apparently.....

Meanwhile, the Aussies are playing for a draw....


----------



## Beebo (9 Jun 2019)

Does everyone else like Andy Zaltzman as the TMS scorer. 
I’d like him to do it full time for test matches but I suspect it would interfere with his comedy work.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jun 2019)

Some excellent gallows humour from the BBC TMS feed:

"The World Cup and Ashes in this country in the same summer. What an amazing carnival of cricket we're going to have. Nothing could ruin this!" 

British weather: "Hold my beer".


----------



## Stephenite (14 Jun 2019)

At the end of the round robin stage. What happens if two or more teams have the same number of points?i


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jun 2019)

Stephenite said:


> At the end of the round robin stage. What happens if two or more teams have the same number of points?i


Net Run Rate


----------



## Stephenite (14 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Net Run Rate


It's going to put those that didn't play due to rain at a disadvantage surely.

Or not. It's early.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jun 2019)

Stephenite said:


> It's going to put those that didn't play due to rain at a disadvantage surely.
> 
> Or not. It's early.



Not really. If you're a mediocre team (such as Sri Lanka) and you are scheduled to play, say, India and get rained off, you get a point and no impact on your NRR. You can then play maybe Afghanistan, win and have a healthy positive NRR. The system won't let a truly weak team through but you could easily get a mediocre team through if they happen to get their really tough games rained off

Really the ICC should have built in a few potential fixtures where rained off games could have been played. Nowhere is more than a few hours away and there are more than enough grounds to cope. It's just penny pinching. If the wet weather continues we will not get the best four teams in the semis


----------



## Stephenite (14 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Not really. If you're a mediocre team (such as Sri Lanka) and you are scheduled to play, say, India and get rained off, you get a point and no impact on your NRR. You can then play maybe Afghanistan, win and have a healthy positive NRR. The system won't let a truly weak team through but you could easily get a mediocre team through if they happen to get their really tough games rained off
> 
> Really the ICC should have built in a few potential fixtures where rained off games could have been played. Nowhere is more than a few hours away and there are more than enough grounds to cope. It's just penny pinching. If the wet weather continues we will not get the best four teams in the semis


Thanks for making it clear for me.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Jun 2019)

Superb bowling from England against the Windies. Keeping them within touching distance of 200 is an excellent effort.

Worrying about Roy and Morgan though. No real need for them today (I hope, though I've probably jinxed it now) but they'll be a big miss if their injuries are serious.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2019)

Magnificent batting from Bangladesh and some completely feckless bowling from WIndies to help them along. Oh, the short ball just got hit to the boundary, let's bowl another one....


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (19 Jun 2019)

Great game between new zealand and south africa, at edgebaston.
It went close but a six in the last over from williamson,which also brought up his hundred clinched it for the kiwis.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Jun 2019)

I was wondering if the current format could be improved? With the prospect of a bunch of dead rubbers now the top four are almost guaranteed what about extending to 12 teams with 4 seeded teams groups then QF, SF and final, er, a bit like the footy?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> I was wondering if the current format could be improved? With the prospect of a bunch of dead rubbers now the top four are almost guaranteed what about extending to 12 teams with 4 seeded teams groups then QF, SF and final, er, a bit like the footy?


I actually like this format because you can follow how each team faces up to all the others. Bad weather excepting.....but that's summer 2019.


----------



## gavgav (23 Jun 2019)

A little bit of self praise here.

My bowling figures today, for my team, Acton Scott-:

8 overs
7 maidens
1 wicket for 1 run

This after us arriving in the changing rooms and being attacked by a Bat (of the mammal kind, not the wooden kind!!)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2019)

gavgav said:


> A little bit of self praise here.
> 
> My bowling figures today, for my team, Acton Scott-:
> 
> ...


You'd clearly seen enough bat action in the changing rooms to see any more out on the pitch. Good figures there.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jun 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> I was wondering if the current format could be improved? With the prospect of a bunch of dead rubbers now the top four are almost guaranteed what about extending to 12 teams with 4 seeded teams groups then QF, SF and final, er, a bit like the footy?



The powers that be have fannied around with the format for a long time. This is close to working I reckon, though doesn't give much to the associate nations.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jun 2019)

AndyRM said:


> The powers that be have fannied around with the format for a long time. This is close to working I reckon, though doesn't give much to the associate nations.


Yes and since i posted maybe this format will give us some nervy final games. Lets see. Never watched so much cricket its been great.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jun 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yes and since i posted maybe this format will give us some nervy final games. Lets see. Never watched so much cricket its been great.



The weekend certainly livened up what has been a largely predictable, though still entertaining tournament. 

The only real surprise (for me at least) is just how poor South Africa have been, they're playing in a way which would have just about been competitive 10 years ago! Too many players the wrong side of 30 and no real evidence of the next Amla, du Plessis or de Kock ready to take over.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jun 2019)

Also on the dead rubber thing, yes and no. Sides still have net run rate to play for, which could be important.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jun 2019)

AndyRM said:


> The weekend certainly livened up what has been a largely predictable, though still entertaining tournament.
> 
> The only real surprise (for me at least) is just how poor South Africa have been, they're playing in a way which would have just about been competitive 10 years ago! Too many players the wrong side of 30 and no real evidence of the next Amla, du Plessis or de Kock ready to take over.


Yes and Windies as well barring moments of epic batting.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jun 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yes and Windies as well barring moments of epic batting.



The arse has been ripped out of West Indian cricket by basketball, which is a damn shame in my eyes. Still a fun side to watch regardless, just wildly unpredictable. I'd recommend the documentary Fire in Babylon if you've not already seen it (and even if you have!) - a cracking look at their truly fearsome efforts in the 70s/80s.


----------



## Beebo (25 Jun 2019)

AndyRM said:


> The arse has been ripped out of West Indian cricket by basketball, which is a damn shame in my eyes. Still a fun side to watch regardless, just wildly unpredictable. I'd recommend the documentary Fire in Babylon if you've not already seen it (and even if you have!) - a cracking look at their truly fearsome efforts in the 70s/80s.


It doesn’t help when England stole their best player in Jofra Archer.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2019)

Beebo said:


> It doesn’t help when England stole their best player in Jofra Archer.



Well, yeah, but to be fair he does have an English dad and a British passport. Don't think he played much at youth level for them either, but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Beebo (25 Jun 2019)

England v Oz today.

They got off to a terrible start but seem to have pulled the bowling around, so should have a reasonable target to chase. 

Currently 250/6. With 5 overs left. 
I wouldn’t want to chase much over 300.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Jun 2019)

Finely poised, both teams will feel confident.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2019)

Given how well they started I reckon Australia are about 50 short of where they should have been. 

Excellent bowling, helped by some daft decision making.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2019)

Not a good start for england, Vince I thought wouldn't last, but Root!


----------



## Beebo (25 Jun 2019)

It’s a batting shambles. 
We need some miraculous middle order batting now. 
We will do well to get to 50 overs at this rate.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (25 Jun 2019)

Cannot watch it now.
Just like our footballers,as soon as we are in serious competitions we flop.


----------



## Paulus (25 Jun 2019)

Not going well at the moment. 47-3


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2019)

53 for 4 not good


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> Not going well at the moment. 47-3



Make that 53 - 4... Stokes and Buttler is key. Without something huge from them I don't see a way back.


----------



## Paulus (25 Jun 2019)

Still not looking good


----------



## Beebo (25 Jun 2019)

It’s going to be a big ask but it’s still possible.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Jun 2019)

They think it's all over...

...it probably is now


----------



## yello (25 Jun 2019)

So, what odds favourites England not even making the semis?


----------



## Paulus (25 Jun 2019)

yello said:


> So, what odds favourites England not even making the semis?


It seems to depend on the outcomes of other games .


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 Jun 2019)

yello said:


> So, what odds favourites England not even making the semis?


Pretty good I'd say. Having said which, I can't see anyone obvious in the chasing pack. Sri Lanka? Bangladesh? But the question, surely, for 'favourites', is the odds on winning. They didn't look like the world's best today. They didn't just fold. They didn't just capitulate. But they didn't win either, or even look at any point like they believed they could.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> It seems to depend on the outcomes of other games .



Win their remaining games and they'll be through, barring a miraculous turn around in NRR for the other teams in contention.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jun 2019)

England will win this tournament.


----------



## yello (25 Jun 2019)

To me, it seems as though England have perhaps wanted to always win by smashing the crap out of the ball. It has worked so often that its become plan A. It's certainly been an entertaining plan! I don't know who said it during earlier games but the remark 'wickets will win this tournament not runs' seems prophetic. England need, I reckon, to stop trying to score 350+ every match.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (25 Jun 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Win their remaining games and they'll be through, barring a miraculous turn around in NRR for the other teams in contention.


.
Both india and new zealand are unbeaten so far so it's not going to be an easy task.Saying that i think we will just sneak into the top four.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Jun 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> .
> Both india and new zealand are unbeaten so far so it's not going to be an easy task.Saying that i think we will just sneak into the top four.


Must be odds-on for at least one of those two to turn us over, and we'll be going home, well staying home anyway.


----------



## yello (25 Jun 2019)

Looking at the matches to play, I reckon England have got their work cut out to make the semis. India get to play a big part in that too, as they play England, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Jun 2019)

yello said:


> Looking at the matches to play, I reckon England have got their work cut out to make the semis. India get to play a big part in that too, as they play England, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka.


Plus it's very much in both their interests to keep us out of the semis for obvious reasons.


----------



## Beebo (25 Jun 2019)

Losing to Oz isn’t a big deal. That can happen to any team. 

Losing to Sri Lanka and Pakistan is the worry. And the problem is that we batted well and bowled badly against Pakistan but bowled well and batted badly against Sri Lanka. So there is no pattern to our errors. 

Losing Roy as an opener appears to be an issue. Vince isn’t good enough.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jun 2019)

Having some shonky results in the group phase is no biggy. Form for teams comes and goes. I'd be more worried if we were just rolling everyone over. That can't last. 
Beat India and NZ and we go into the semis in great shape to win the whole thing


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> England will win this tournament.


That cheered me up after seeing a much better side beat us.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jun 2019)

Australia are not a "much better" side than England. A lot of things went wrong for us yesterday, and on Sunday too. I hope, and expect, that these games will have been exactly the boot up the arse the team has needed.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Jun 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Australia are not a "much better" side than England. A lot of things went wrong for us yesterday, and on Sunday too. I hope, and expect, that these games will have been exactly the boot up the arse the team has needed.


On the evidence of yesterday they were though, and that's the only evidence that the Table will take into account.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jun 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> On the evidence of yesterday they were though, and that's the only evidence that the Table will take into account.



Sure, on the day they were the better side. But overall? Nope.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Jun 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Sure, on the day they were the better side. But overall? Nope.


I think the country would be happy with a not-so-good team that mullered others and won the World Cup.

There's an emerging school of thought which says that we have been exposed as one-trick ponies, bullies on flat tracks, but our groundsmen haven't had the memo, clearly!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jun 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Australia are not a "much better" side than England. A lot of things went wrong for us yesterday, and on Sunday too. I hope, and expect, that these games will have been exactly the boot up the arse the team has needed.


My fear is that the England game has been built on utter self-confidence. That confidence now seems to be ebbing away. That would work as the opposite of a kick up the arse.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jun 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I think the country would be happy with a not-so-good team that mullered others and won the World Cup.
> 
> There's an emerging school of thought which says that we have been exposed as one-trick ponies, bullies on flat tracks, but our groundsmen haven't had the memo, clearly!



I heard a bit of this "flat track bullies" chat on 5 Live last night. I disagree. England have a deep and skilful batting set up, which has unfortunately been disrupted by the loss of Roy. I feel our bowlers are lacking a little, but not much. 

There are so many considerations that although I'm vaguely concerned, I'm not prepared to write the side off yet.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My fear is that the England game has been built on utter self-confidence. That confidence now seems to be ebbing away. That would work as the opposite of a kick up the arse.



Morgan's post match comments suggest to me the exact opposite. One bad result (Sri Lanka) and one where the better side on the day won do not a melt down make. Sunday is going to be huge.


----------



## yello (26 Jun 2019)

Confidence and batting deep. Top and middle order can afford to throw the bat as they trust there will be someone else to take up the reins if they fail. I'm not knocking it by any means because it is fun to watch and has given results. On it's day, it's majestic.

There's no magic art to it either, the tactic is plain to see. It simply biases the game approach towards batting and out scoring the opposition. However, if you have a bowler, such as Starc, who can disrupt that game plan then it makes the tactic less certain to succeed. That's when you need your backup plan.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Jun 2019)

yello said:


> Confidence and batting deep. Top and middle order can afford to throw the bat as they trust there will be someone else to take up the reins if they fail. I'm not knocking it by any means because it is fun to watch and has given results. On it's day, it's majestic.
> 
> There's no magic art to it either, the tactic is plain to see. It simply biases the game approach towards batting and out scoring the opposition. However, if you have *a bowler, such as Starc*, who can disrupt that game plan then it makes the tactic less certain to succeed. That's when you need your backup plan.


I hadn't realised quite how stellar his stats were until I heard them yesterday - he's head and shoulders above anyone else in terms of his World Cup bowling. Not taken a wicket for a couple of overs? Don't worry, he'll take one this over's a nice place for his Skip to be!


----------



## yello (26 Jun 2019)

Yesterday, I nearly said 'NZ know how to win' suggesting they'd be a difficult opponent for England to beat. That was yesterday. Today, maybe NZ are putting themselves to that test... 46-4 as I type.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jun 2019)

yello said:


> Yesterday, I nearly said 'NZ know how to win' suggesting they'd be a difficult opponent for England to beat. That was yesterday. Today, maybe NZ are putting themselves to that test... 46-4 as I type.



New Zealand are a pretty average side IMO. Their unbeaten state in the tournament so far is flattering.


----------



## Beebo (26 Jun 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> There's an emerging school of thought which says that we have been exposed as one-trick ponies, bullies on flat tracks, but our groundsmen haven't had the memo, clearly!



The IOC have control over the type of wickets produced at the World Cup. 
It isn’t like an ashes tour where the ECB control the wickets.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Jun 2019)

Beebo said:


> The IOC have control over the type of wickets produced at the World Cup.
> It isn’t like an ashes tour where the ECB control the wickets.


Interested to find out more about how regulated this is - do you know the process involved?


----------



## Beebo (26 Jun 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Interested to find out more about how regulated this is - do you know the process involved?


Not sure, i heard it on TMS. And i meant the ICC not the IOC obvs.


----------



## yello (26 Jun 2019)

...and Pakistan's remaining games are Afghanistan and Bangladesh. Far from being 'dead rubber' games left, it's turning out to be a tense run in - for some teams.


----------



## brodiej (26 Jun 2019)

yello said:


> ...and Pakistan's remaining games are Afghanistan and Bangladesh. Far from being 'dead rubber' games left, it's turning out to be a tense run in - for some teams.



Quite. I think they're on a roll and will finish on 11 points meaning England will have to win their last 2 which I can't see happening. 

Hope I'm wrong


----------



## yello (28 Jun 2019)

The saffers might just do England a favour today.


----------



## yello (28 Jun 2019)

Turned out to be a bit of a stroll in the park for SA.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2019)

yello said:


> Turned out to be a bit of a stroll in the park for SA.


Yes, I think Sri Lanka did the saffers a favour....


----------



## yello (29 Jun 2019)

Pakistan snatching defeat from the jaws of victory, inexplicably. In the other match, NZ (having perhaps missed a trick) will fancy that target as getable.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 Jun 2019)

yello said:


> Pakistan snatching defeat from the jaws of victory, inexplicably.


Because Pakistan, shirley?


----------



## Beebo (29 Jun 2019)

yello said:


> Pakistan snatching defeat from the jaws of victory, inexplicably. In the other match, NZ (having perhaps missed a trick) will fancy that target as getable.


They need 18 off 18. It’s going to be close.


----------



## yello (30 Jun 2019)

Blimey, England (well, Roy and Bairstow) getting stuck into the task!


----------



## Beebo (30 Jun 2019)

It makes you think that with Roy playing we would have had a better the chance in a the last few games. 
He has been lucky as he gloved it and didn’t walk.


----------



## yello (30 Jun 2019)

England have done their bit with the bat (an innings of lashes and lulls ending with a decent total) so let's see if they can follow it up with the ball.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2019)

yello said:


> England have done their bit with the bat (an innings of lashes and lulls ending with a decent total) so let's see if they can follow it up with the ball.


Woakes is doing exactly what the doctor ordered!


----------



## nickyboy (30 Jun 2019)

A very impressive and professional performance by England, in the end beating India fairly comfortably. Don't forget that India had rolled over everyone in the tournament they had played thus far (including Australia)

England will win this tournament


----------



## AndyRM (1 Jul 2019)

Brave to stick your neck out there @nickyboy, though I quietly agree. By my reckoning a win against NZ guarantees us third spot in the group, so India or Australia in the semis.


----------



## yello (1 Jul 2019)

Tbh, for me, it's hard to look past the Aussies. They seem to me to have a well balanced side, and one that's hitting their stride. I'd like for England to avoid them in the semis if at all possible.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Jul 2019)

yello said:


> Tbh, for me, it's hard to look past the Aussies. They seem to me to have a well balanced side, and one that's hitting their stride. I'd like for England to avoid them in the semis if at all possible.



Aussie bowling is as good as anyone, as is their ground fielding. Their best three batsmen (Warner, Finch, Smith) are also top-drawer. Their weakness is their other batsmen. Get rid of a couple of the best batsmen and they aren't much. England's middle/lower order is better


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jul 2019)

An excellent start against New Zealand today. Shows how integral Roy is as an opener, there can't be many better than him and Bairstow together.


----------



## Beebo (3 Jul 2019)

AndyRM said:


> An excellent start against New Zealand today. Shows how integral Roy is as an opener, there can't be many better than him and Bairstow together.


The innings ran out of steam a bit. 305 is ok but not great.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2019)

Its going to be touch and go


----------



## nickyboy (3 Jul 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Its going to be touch and go



Have faith

I've been saying all week that we will beat India and NZ and go into the semis with all the momentum and confidence. NZ 20-2 from 7 overs so someone will have to produce a really special innings for England to lose


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Have faith
> 
> I've been saying all week that we will beat India and NZ and go into the semis with all the momentum and confidence. NZ 20-2 from 7 overs so someone will have to produce a really special innings for England to lose


Hats off to your confidence from earlier this week! NZ now 6 wickets down with the required run rate rising into the high 7s.

Correction: RRR is 8.1


----------



## nickyboy (3 Jul 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hats off to your confidence from earlier this week! NZ now 6 wickets down with the required run rate rising into the high 7s.
> 
> Correction: RRR is 8.1



If you look back far enough in the cricket thread I've got heartily fed up with negative attitudes towards the England team (in whatever format of the game) as I believe this is a key reason why England has historically underperformed. Pressure of negative sentiment

I'm very impressed by the attitude of the England players. They know they are really good and go out and execute their skills, even when they've had a really bad day previously

Anyway, 132-6 off 30. NZ are playing to not get a big dent in their NRR and potentially opening the door to Pakistan


----------



## Bonefish Blues (3 Jul 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Must be odds-on for at least one of those two to turn us over, and we'll be going home, well staying home anyway.


This man is an idiot. Ignore him.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> If you look back far enough in the cricket thread I've got heartily fed up with negative attitudes towards the England team (in whatever format of the game) as I believe this is a key reason why England has historically underperformed. Pressure of negative sentiment
> 
> I'm very impressed by the attitude of the England players. They know they are really good and go out and execute their skills, even when they've had a really bad day previously
> 
> Anyway, 132-6 off 30. NZ are playing to not get a big dent in their NRR and potentially opening the door to Pakistan



There's a lot tied up in the English sporting psyche which needs unpacking. Fortunately for the players in whatever discipline that's more on the fans and media than it is them.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Jul 2019)

All the negative posts following the Australia defeat. What I don't understand is that we then have two really excellent performances against India and NZ and there is barely a post about it. Seems people are happier posting negative stuff about England

Australia and India will be desperate not to finish second in the round robin and face England in the semis



Beebo said:


> It’s a batting shambles.
> We need some miraculous middle order batting now.
> We will do well to get to 50 overs at this rate.





The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Cannot watch it now.
> Just like our footballers,as soon as we are in serious competitions we flop.





Paulus said:


> Still not looking good





Bonefish Blues said:


> They think it's all over...
> 
> ...it probably is now





yello said:


> So, what odds favourites England not even making the semis?





Grant Fondo said:


> That cheered me up after seeing a much better side beat us.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> All the negative posts following the Australia defeat. What I don't understand is that we then have two really excellent performances against India and NZ and there is barely a post about it. Seems people are happier posting negative stuff about England
> 
> Australia and India will be desperate not to finish second in the round robin and face England in the semis


*BACKTRACKING ALERT* if Michael Vaughn can do it so can I. Justifiable? Maybe not, but we have been excellent last two games. Can't wait for the semis.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> All the negative posts following the Australia defeat. What I don't understand is that we then have two really excellent performances against India and NZ and there is barely a post about it. Seems people are happier posting negative stuff about England
> 
> Australia and India will be desperate not to finish second in the round robin and face England in the semis


England stand a better chance of winning games by batting first (I know they have pulled off some great run chases, but not so much in this tournament). So, desperate to win the toss.....


----------



## Bonefish Blues (3 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> All the negative posts following the Australia defeat. What I don't understand is that we then have two really excellent performances against India and NZ and there is barely a post about it. Seems people are happier posting negative stuff about England
> 
> Australia and India will be desperate not to finish second in the round robin and face England in the semis


I note your including my quote, which was a humorous comment about the state of a specific game which we were clearly about to lose, whilst omitting my later post where I swallowed humble pie, unprompted regarding my pessimism about our progressing.

...now what were_ you _saying about balance?


----------



## Beebo (3 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> All the negative posts following the Australia defeat. What I don't understand is that we then have two really excellent performances against India and NZ and there is barely a post about it. Seems people are happier posting negative stuff about England
> 
> Australia and India will be desperate not to finish second in the round robin and face England in the semis


You are right. we are too negative. 
The two wins have been so convincing that both teams effectively gave up half way through their innings and tried to protect their net run rate. 
Roy has been the difference for me. With Plunkett providing good bowling.


----------



## swee'pea99 (4 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Have faith
> 
> I've been saying all week that we will beat India and NZ and go into the semis with all the momentum and confidence. NZ 20-2 from 7 overs so someone will have to produce a really special innings for England to lose


You have, and you were right. I was impressed when you stood your ground, even after the Australia performance. I was one of the naysayers I'm afraid. I thought they looked a broken team. The return of Roy does seem to have been transformational. Now to beat the Aussies in the final!


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2019)

Aussies in the semis. Bring it on


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jul 2019)

Predictions for today then troops? I reckon it'll be a tight one, with India edging it.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Predictions for today then troops? I reckon it'll be a tight one, with India edging it.




It's a tough call.
NZ have lost their last 3, but think I can see them coming back strong.
NZ to win.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Jul 2019)

Stats suggest whoever bats first have a strong chance to win

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/_/id/27143580/the-bat-first-advantage-world-cup

What's interesting is the weather is different today up here. It's been bright and breezy for the past couple of weeks. This morning is humid and overcast after overnight rain. Perfect swing bowling conditions early on. I think Bumra will be too much for the NZ batsmen today so I'm going India


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 Jul 2019)

India to muller them, one suspects.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jul 2019)

Surprised NZ batted to be honest, very much bowling conditions currently, which India have taken full advantage of: 3/1!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 Jul 2019)

Things have improved for NZ a little


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jul 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Things have improved for NZ a little



Getting through the first 10 overs only 1 wicket down is very good going after that start.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 Jul 2019)

But they are still bogged down with the spinners...


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jul 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> But they are still bogged down with the spinners...



True. But if they want anything dependable they need Taylor and Williamson in for as long as possible, so I understand the caution, though currently they are erring way too far on that side.


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2019)

Slow progress but it could be a tricky pitch. Stiill fancy the Indians to chase it down easily enough,


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jul 2019)

Rain stops play. Disappointing.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Jul 2019)

Wow india have slumped to 5 for 3 or if you are an aussie 3 for 5


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jul 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Wow india have slumped to 5 for 3 or if you are an aussie 3 for 5


Blimey!

24 for 4 now.


----------



## Beebo (10 Jul 2019)

The ball seems to be hooping around in the morning air. 
India in big trouble.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jul 2019)

That was some game, and I'm very glad it wasn't knackered by the rain or decided on DLS! 

Fair play to New Zealand, worthy winners.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Jul 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> India to muller them, one suspects.


Still an idiot.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jul 2019)

ianrauk said:


> It's a tough call.
> NZ have lost their last 3, but think I can see them coming back strong.
> NZ to win.



*COUGH*


----------



## dave r (10 Jul 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Blimey!
> 
> 24 for 4 now.



Blimey thats a bit of a shocker, I left my phone at home whilst we were down the club and got home expecting India to be on top, what went wrong?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Jul 2019)

Top 3 lost for 1 run each and despite some heroics lower down they couldn't quite get there.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Jul 2019)

Final tomorrow


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Final tomorrow


Never underestimate a cornered kiwi...
Errrrm, as the errrrm, old Maori saying might have said...


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jul 2019)

Australia batting first. Finch removed for a duck, Warner just gone too.
Good start for England.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jul 2019)

Australia are 10/2.

Great start!


----------



## Beebo (11 Jul 2019)

Three wickets down for 19 runs. 
Explosive start by England


----------



## Bonefish Blues (11 Jul 2019)

...just knocked one of their heads off, almost literally.


----------



## Beebo (11 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I've been saying all week that we will beat India and NZ and go into the semis with all the momentum and confidence.



So far your predictions have been perfect. I hope you’ve been putting bets on.


----------



## Beebo (11 Jul 2019)

It’s been a good 30 mins. 167-7


----------



## Bonefish Blues (11 Jul 2019)

If they can get up to close to 240-50 then there's a lot of life left in this one.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (11 Jul 2019)

Smith gone - that's got to help over the last couple.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (11 Jul 2019)

And Starc. Happy days, squeeze on.


----------



## rich p (11 Jul 2019)

224 to win. 
Easy!!!


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jul 2019)

Excellent bowling to get them out for 223.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Jul 2019)

Beebo said:


> So far your predictions have been perfect. I hope you’ve been putting bets on.



Afraid not, my predictions are just for fun. It wasn't difficult...England have been the top ODI side for a while and I've been very impressed by the team's confidence in their abilities
224 chase obviously England are favourites. It's all down to the start. 30-40 without loss and see off Starc's opening spell and I think it's in the bag


----------



## Bonefish Blues (11 Jul 2019)

We seem to be doing OK...


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jul 2019)

That Roy decision was bloody ridiculous. Very poor umpiring. 
Buy Roy smashing Smith for 3 sixes was glorious.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (11 Jul 2019)

ianrauk said:


> That Roy decision was bloody ridiculous. Very poor umpiring.
> Buy Roy smashing Smith for 3 sixes was glorious.


Our own fault too, though, Bairstow burning the review needlessly.


----------



## rich p (11 Jul 2019)

Stuffed "em


----------



## Dayvo (11 Jul 2019)

Hopefully Roy won't fall foul of the umpire's decision IF there is an inquiry into his (understandable) outburst. Nice one, Australia. No sandpaper, but things haven't changed.

Well, done, England. One match to go!


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jul 2019)

That's an absolute battering. 

There are quite a few new cricket fans in the office now, most of whom are struggling with the concept of a Scot not only liking the game, but wanting England to win.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jul 2019)




----------



## Bonefish Blues (11 Jul 2019)

AndyRM said:


> View attachment 475011


That was much enjoyed


----------



## nickyboy (11 Jul 2019)

ianrauk said:


> That Roy decision was bloody ridiculous. Very poor umpiring.
> Buy Roy smashing Smith for 3 sixes was glorious.



It was poor but equally Roy got away with one in another game (was it Australia too?) when he gloved one through to the keeper and didn't walk and umpire didn't give him out. I wonder what they will do about his dissent though?


----------



## gavgav (11 Jul 2019)

What a fantastic day for English Cricket and a big psychological blow against the Aussies ahead of the Ashes.

Let’s hope we can finish the job on Sunday and win the tournament


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Jul 2019)

Two colleagues have spent a lot of money on tickets etc..and taken today off to watch India play, I think they may be a little disappointed


----------



## nickyboy (11 Jul 2019)

Roy has been fined but not suspended. Given that he was picked up on the stump mics shouting "This is f***ing embarrassing" at the umpires I think he is very fortunate indeed. Presumably there was heavy lobbying of the ICC by England's management


----------



## Beebo (11 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Roy has been fined but not suspended. Given that he was picked up on the stump mics shouting "This is f***ing embarrassing" at the umpires I think he is very fortunate indeed. Presumably there was heavy lobbying of the ICC by England's management


It was a poor decision, but his reaction was awful. If that was an Australian the press would be all over him. 

A ban from the Final would have been very harsh.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Roy has been fined but not suspended. Given that he was picked up on the stump mics shouting "This is f***ing embarrassing" at the umpires I think he is very fortunate indeed. Presumably there was heavy lobbying of the ICC by England's management



He's not wrong though.


----------



## ozboz (14 Jul 2019)

Totally fed up , through no fault of my ow n I’ve had to work today , going to miss the match , not many of these WCFimals for us and I’m here in wonderful Holloway, to make it worse there was a lot of fans on the train on the way in,


----------



## AndyRM (14 Jul 2019)

After a very positive start by England, the game is starting to turn in New Zealand's way. Could really do with breaking a very useful partnership soon.

102/1.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Jul 2019)

They must have heard me. Williamson out!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jul 2019)

It's a good job England didn't waste their review.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Jul 2019)

And now Nicholls. Favour back with England.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jul 2019)

I'm enjoying this


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Jul 2019)

It's a day for the cricket enthusiast. Strangely low-key.


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jul 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> It's a day for the cricket enthusiast. Strangely low-key.



There's always _something_ going on in a cricket match, that's why I love the game.

153/4 off 36 overs. Looking at max. 250 chase.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Jul 2019)

Dayvo said:


> There's always _something_ going on in a cricket match, that's why I love the game.
> 
> 153/4 off 36 overs. Looking at max. 250 chase.


I agree, gently strangling them. I think it's Lords that means things are less exuberant than might otherwise be the case.


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jul 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I agree, gently strangling them. I think it's Lords that means things are less exuberant than might otherwise be the case.



Although the Kiwi's bowling attack shouldn't be underestimated. They're pretty handy, too.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jul 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Although the Kiwi's bowling attack shouldn't be underestimated. They're pretty handy, too.




Fat lady and all that.. Sun might liven the wicket..


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jul 2019)

Important that England don't leak too many runs in the final five overs. (stating the bleedin' obvious, of course).


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jul 2019)

Just under 5 an over needed. 

Hopefully Roy and Bairstow will bat as they do, but play each ball on its merits: it's 50/50, not 20/20.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Jul 2019)

My bum is squeaky


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jul 2019)

Root throws his wicket away! 

Two calm heads (and clean bums) are needed.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jul 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Root throws his wicket away!
> 
> Two calm heads (and clean bums) are needed.




Shocking..


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jul 2019)

Oh dear


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2019)

This isn't looking good.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> This isn't looking good.




Credit to NZ, we're panicking


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2019)

meta lon said:


> Credit to NZ, we're panicking



I know, they've pinned us down and we're panicking rather than getting our heads down and grafting through it.


----------



## Stephenite (14 Jul 2019)

That's it. I've jinxed this long enough. I'm taking the kids to the park.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jul 2019)

Stephenite said:


> That's it. I've jinxed this long enough. I'm taking the kids to the park.



You could play 8th man lol


----------



## MiK1138 (14 Jul 2019)

I thought with the relatively low run rate the kiwis had set England would have came out swinging.


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jul 2019)

Looking difficult from here on!


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jul 2019)

5.88...no i dont think so. 
Lazarus springs to mind if we win this


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jul 2019)

IF Buttler and Stokes do what we know they can do, it'll be great entertainment. 

(I bet I've just cursed them, now).


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Jul 2019)

MiK1138 said:


> I thought with the relatively low run rate the kiwis had set England would have came out swinging.


@Fnaar 

Obvious open goal is open!


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jul 2019)

Dayvo said:


> IF Buttler and Stokes do what we know they can do, it'll be great entertainment.
> 
> (I bet I've just cursed them, now).




They need to pull the pin, upset the bowling


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jul 2019)

Sweet


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jul 2019)

Nice to see all the negative posters back again, where have you been?

Stokes/Buttler bat for another 6-7 overs and England win comfortably


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2019)

England are slowly getting on top, it could get a bit squeaky at the end.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> England are slowly getting on top, it could get a bit squeaky at the end.




We might just nick this if these 2 can keep it together... 

I still think nz are favorite at the moment


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jul 2019)

Cricket _and_ tennis - I can't cope with the tension.


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Cricket _and_ tennis - I can't cope with the tension.



I'm on the computer listening to the cricket and my Good Lady is watching the tennis on the telly.


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm on the computer listening to the cricket and my Good Lady is watching the tennis on the telly.



I'm doing what you're doing _and_ what your missus is doing!


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jul 2019)

Professional batsmen hitting a ball with the bat facing skywards..... Ok you must be under pressure... self-gratification artist


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jul 2019)

Excellent


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jul 2019)

In the 50+ years I've followed and played cricket, I've never seen an over (let alone it being the final over in the World Cup FINAL) like that.

. . 6 6 W1 W1 (and in that manner of a run-out on the 2nd run twice)

I doubt very much in the history of cricket six balls in one over have been scored like that.


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2019)

The super over is a new one on me.


----------



## Beebo (14 Jul 2019)

It’s bonkers


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jul 2019)

Fooooookin hell


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Jul 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Cricket _and_ tennis - I can't cope with the tension.



We were switching between the 2


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jul 2019)

My oh my


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jul 2019)

'Kin 'ell!


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jul 2019)

Yaaay! Well done England!!!!


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> England will win this tournament.



A finale like I have never seen in cricket. Very proud of the England team to not bottle it. Sympathy for NZ to lose in the most painful of circumstances.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> A finale like I have never seen in cricket. Very proud of the England team to not bottle it. Sympathy for NZ to lose in the most painful of circumstances.



My sentiments exactly, what a fantastic day.


----------



## ozboz (14 Jul 2019)

Un. Believe. Able !!!


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Jul 2019)

OMG 

Even I got excited and I don't like or follow cricket

Well played both teams


----------



## ozboz (14 Jul 2019)

This will be the talking point of Cricket for years ‘

Still miffed I missed the game , But just saw this last deciding over ‘


----------



## Beebo (14 Jul 2019)

England won on count back of boundaries. 
How close was that!


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Jul 2019)

Edge of your seat stuff, what a finish and England have finally won a World Cup!
Well done lads.


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jul 2019)

Beebo said:


> England won on count back of boundaries.
> How close was that!



And helped by a lucky deflection off Stokes' bat. What a difference that made!

Ben Stokes rightly man-of-the-match, hopefully banishing the torment of his last over against the Windies a few years ago.


----------



## swee'pea99 (14 Jul 2019)

Unreal. I have never seen anything like that in a lifetime of watching cricket. I have never seen anything like that, period. Just astonishing.


----------



## Speicher (14 Jul 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> OMG
> 
> Even I got excited and I don't like or follow cricket
> 
> Well played both teams



Yes, I was watching as well. I do not even know what a Yorker is!


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2019)

Blimey!, well done England


----------



## gavgav (14 Jul 2019)

I’ve played over 400 games of cricket, in my lifetime and watched countless games and I’ve NEVER seen anything quite like that ending.

Simply astonishing and dramatic sport at its very very best.

Congratulations England and commiserations to a fantastic New Zealand side as well.

What a day


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Jul 2019)

Well that was a mad thing, wasn't it? Very hard to keep up with this and the tennis, I've never known two major sporting events to climax at exactly the same time like that.


----------



## ozboz (14 Jul 2019)

What a coincidence, the Football 66, the Rugby 03 and now this WC win today 
all went into extra time !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jul 2019)

I know most people seem to need to separate winner from runner up, gold from silver, but I think that a tied match is the perfect result. And NZ didn't deserve to lose that any more than England would have done. The match was pure (joint) gold

Catching up with the highlights now. I was out having a meal at an Indian restaurant, not that any food came out of the kitchen until the game was settled, and the waiters plus me were all huddled around an iPhone that was streaming the game, so I need now to see the final stages on a bigger screen.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jul 2019)

I'd just like to say that I think the white ball is far easier to see than that dark red one. Maybe it's about time they used white balls in all cricket matches.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'd just like to say that I think the white ball is far easier to see than that dark red one. Maybe it's about time they used white balls in all cricket matches.



Wouldn't work for tests, white balls deteriorate too quickly.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (15 Jul 2019)

Wow what an incredible match that was.Got up this morning still buzzing,turned the tv on and started watching all the recordings.
I have watched a lot of cricket over the years but this has got to be the best of the lot.
With an amazing mens final at wimbledon and hamilton winning the british GP what a super sunday that was.


----------



## Beebo (15 Jul 2019)

The Australians are already saying the over throws rule was incorrectly interpreted. 

https://www.foxsports.com.au/cricke...s/news-story/df8fb4f013f4f6fa4ae04cff9b7cb105


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Jul 2019)

I was hugely impressed by Kane Williamson.

A well-deserved man of the tournament award.


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Jul 2019)

If this morning's Times wraparound isn't the best special cover ever, I'd like to know what is:


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Jul 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Wouldn't work for tests, white balls deteriorate too quickly.


Well then just chuck it away and get another one out the box. All that fannying around about how the 'ball turns' and if it's been tampered with is old hat. I mean as kids we used to make our own balls out of a stone wrapped in newspaper then tightly wrapped with masking tape my dad used to 'borrow' from his works. They were just as good as the real thing!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Jul 2019)

Beebo said:


> The Australians are already saying the over throws rule was incorrectly interpreted.
> 
> https://www.foxsports.com.au/cricke...s/news-story/df8fb4f013f4f6fa4ae04cff9b7cb105


The NZers were very sporting about their loss. I particularly liked their captain's post game press conference. He was so laid back,even to the extent of making the defeat insignificant as the taking part in such a 'wonderful thrilling entertaining game' was more important than the victory to his side. I can't imagine the Australians being so sporting in defeat.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> The NZers were very sporting about their loss. I particularly liked their captain's post game press conference. He was so laid back,even to the extent of making the defeat insignificant as the taking part in such a 'wonderful thrilling entertaining game' was more important than the victory to his side. I can't imagine the Australians being sporting.


EFA


----------



## philk56 (15 Jul 2019)

A remarkable game. I watched it to end just before 3am here and managed to get some sleep once my heart rate went back to normal! As already commented New Zealanders have been pretty gracious but Aussies here are moaning there should have been a second super over etc. Admittedly using the number of boundaries is a bit arbitrary but another method might have been to refer back to the group game between the two sides, when of course we thrashed the Kiwis.


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Jul 2019)

philk56 said:


> A remarkable game. I watched it to end just before 3am here and managed to get some sleep once my heart rate went back to normal! As already commented New Zealanders have been pretty gracious but Aussies here are moaning there should have been a second super over etc. Admittedly using the number of boundaries is a bit arbitrary but another method might have been to refer back to the group game between the two sides, when of course we thrashed the Kiwis.


Moaning Aussies? Surely not...


----------



## Dayvo (15 Jul 2019)

Dayvo said:


> In the 50+ years I've followed and played cricket, I've never seen an over (let alone it being the final over in the World Cup FINAL) like that.
> 
> * . . 6 6 W1 W1* (and in that manner of a run-out on the 2nd run twice)
> 
> I doubt very much in the history of cricket six balls in one over have been scored like that.



I forgot to mention that the 6s were unusual to the extreme: one over the boundary without bouncing, as is the norm, the other, a run two and a then deflected (off the bat) for four overthrows. I love the idiosyncrasies cricket throws up.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Jul 2019)

philk56 said:


> A remarkable game. I watched it to end just before 3am here and managed to get some sleep once my heart rate went back to normal! As already commented New Zealanders have been pretty gracious but Aussies here are moaning there should have been a second super over etc. Admittedly using the number of boundaries is a bit arbitrary but another method might have been to refer back to the group game between the two sides, when of course we thrashed the Kiwis.



I suspect the Aussies are moaning because they know what a fillip this win will be to England's confidence going into the Ashes series

2 weeks on Thursday it all starts again!!!

(and for the avoidance of doubt, I am predicting an England win)


----------



## Dayvo (15 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I suspect the Aussies are moaning because they know what a fillip this win will be to England's confidence going into the Ashes series
> 
> 2 weeks on Thursday it all starts again!!!
> 
> (and for the avoidance of doubt, I am predicting an England win)



Now the _real_ stuff starts (in two weeks, that is). Limited-overs cricket is entertaining, but the cut and thrust of Test cricket, IMHO, can't be beaten.

I also believe England will beat Australia.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Jul 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> EFA


EFA,what's that?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> EFA,what's that?


Edited for accuracy - I tweaked the last sentence for comedy value.


----------



## philk56 (17 Jul 2019)

Yes, can't wait for the Ashes. And it's on free-to-air TV here (though it does mean staying up till the early hours). I also think England should do it although may be a close thing. Looking forward to seeing how Jason Roy gets on with opening.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Jul 2019)

philk56 said:


> Yes, can't wait for the Ashes. And it's on free-to-air TV here (though it does mean staying up till the early hours). I also think England should do it although may be a close thing. Looking forward to seeing how Jason Roy gets on with opening.


Also looking forward to Archer who I think is a shoo in.
Is it just me or could he be the next Michael Holding?


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Also looking forward to Archer who I think is a shoo in.
> Is it just me or could he be the next Michael Holding?



Nope, I'm with you there.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jul 2019)

Well, Tim Murtagh has made short work of England this morning.

43/7 at the time I'm posting this!


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jul 2019)

And that's that. 85 all out. Before lunch. I'd say that's unbelievable, but have seen enough England disasters to know it really isn't.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jul 2019)

England cricket back to normal


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jul 2019)

Good job 8 9 and 10 got 40!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2019)

Did Boris pick the team?
Did ireland field with a backstop?

Questions that need to be asked.,..


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jul 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Did Boris pick the team?
> Did ireland field with a backstop?
> 
> Questions that need to be asked.,..



More importantly, can Murtagh be made eligible for England somehow?


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jul 2019)

Here come the doom-mongers again...

FFF..who cares about a mean-nothing friendly


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Here come the doom-mongers again...
> 
> FFF..who cares about a mean-nothing friendly



It does seem a bit of a pointless game so close to the Ashes. I can't imagine much (if anything) will change selection wise in a week.


----------



## Paulus (24 Jul 2019)

AndyRM said:


> It does seem a bit of a pointless game so close to the Ashes. I can't imagine much (if anything) will change selection wise in a week.


I think politics has more to do with game being played, than the actual business of sporting relevance.


----------



## swee'pea99 (24 Jul 2019)

My mate says it's ok...this is psychological chess....we're lulling the Ockers into a false sense of security. Obvious really when you think about it. Result!


----------



## philk56 (25 Jul 2019)

Looks like England have found a new opener


----------



## downesy (26 Jul 2019)

Phew what a game chuffed we (England) won and really pleased Ireland got to play a test match at lord's . Hopefully this will be another boost to Irish cricket and they can kick on again , they should be proud of their efforts and hopefully many more tests for them at lord's


----------



## philk56 (1 Aug 2019)

No comments yet on the Ashes? A good start for England but losing Anderson isn't good. Possibly his age is finally catching up. Also the umpires haven't covered themselves in glory so far. Several overturned or missed decisions.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Aug 2019)

Anderson shouldn't have been picked for this Test. His fitness was in doubt and, lo and behold, he injures the same calf that kept him out for a month or so. 

But, so far so good, regarding keeping the Aussies on the back foot. Smith, as always, is the danger man, but if they can be kept to under 250 runs and bowled out (ideally) today, England should be feeling confident.


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Aug 2019)




----------



## philk56 (1 Aug 2019)

The frustration of watching an English ashes from down-under ☹️ Go to bed with the Aussies at 130-odd for 8, thinking they might scrape another 30 or 40 runs and wake up to 284 all out! Once again Smith in a class of his own and a bowler down. I feel the first session is going to be vital not just for this game but possibly the whole series.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Aug 2019)

Much as I enjoyed the World Cup, this is far more absorbing. I love the knife edge of Test cricket.


----------



## philk56 (2 Aug 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Much as I enjoyed the World Cup, this is far more absorbing. I love the knife edge of Test cricket.


Indeed although good to see the sticky bails have carried over from the world cup


----------



## AndyRM (2 Aug 2019)

philk56 said:


> Indeed although good to see the sticky bails have carried over from the world cup



Indeed!


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2019)

philk56 said:


> Indeed although good to see the sticky bails have carried over from the world cup



I like sticky bails


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Much as I enjoyed the World Cup, this is far more absorbing. I love the knife edge of Test cricket.



Its like a game of chess.


----------



## downesy (4 Aug 2019)

Looks like Smith is set again sadly, he could make double hundreds in every test he plays but he is tarnished .
He will always be known as a cheat, and a test captain who allowed that culture to flourish in his team . It really grinds my gears to see him now doing well, him and his cohorts should not have been allowed back to test cricket imo .


----------



## nickyboy (4 Aug 2019)

downesy said:


> Looks like Smith is set again sadly, he could make double hundreds in every test he plays but he is tarnished .
> He will always be known as a cheat, and a test captain who allowed that culture to flourish in his team . It really grinds my gears to see him now doing well, him and his cohorts should not have been allowed back to test cricket imo .


Somewhat double standards. Trescothick wrote in his autobiography that he was responsible for keeping the shine on the ball and he used to suck mints to enhance the effect of the saliva. This was known by all the team at the time

Anyway, looks like a draw in this test


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Aug 2019)

downesy said:


> Looks like Smith is set again sadly, he could make double hundreds in every test he plays but he is tarnished .
> He will always be known as a cheat, and a test captain who allowed that culture to flourish in his team . It really grinds my gears to see him now doing well, him and his cohorts should not have been allowed back to test cricket imo .


Yes it chokes my chicken as well. Fine batsman though?


----------



## downesy (4 Aug 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Somewhat double standards. Trescothick wrote in his autobiography that he was responsible for keeping the shine on the ball and he used to suck mints to enhance the effect of the saliva. This was known by all the team at the time
> 
> Anyway, looks like a draw in this test



If that's the case with Trescothick then yes I will tar him with the same brush.
Sports is really simple you go out and be the best you can,the minute you try to enhance your performance illegally to my mind that's it your done. 
I know everything is not black and white in life, but cheating is you are either a cheat or not .
I do agree @Grant Fondo he is a fantastic batter , which makes it even sadder he went down that path


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Aug 2019)

downesy said:


> If that's the case with Trescothick then yes I will tar him with the same brush.
> Sports is really simple you go out and be the best you can,the minute you try to enhance your performance illegally to my mind that's it your done.
> I know everything is not black and white in life, but cheating is you are either a cheat or not .
> I do agree @Grant Fondo he is a fantastic batter , which makes it even sadder he went down that path


Yes he is such a good batsman he could deal with a badly roughed up ball. Good job Warner is off form at least?


----------



## downesy (4 Aug 2019)

[QUOTE="Grant Fondo, Yes he is such a good batsman he could deal with a badly roughed up ball.

True dat ;-)


----------



## Dayvo (4 Aug 2019)

England playing themselves into a losing position. 

Had Anderson not been so 'keen' to play (by declaring himself match-fit), it all might have been so different.


----------



## downesy (4 Aug 2019)

Was just thinking that it's a pity could have give archer a shot, still suppose Jimmy has earned one bad call .


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Aug 2019)

I was watching the test match highlights on a tv in a pub the other night. The sound was turned down so I couldn't hear why the umpires were having a two minute conversation about the new ball they were going to choose from a box. I think there were 4 balls in the box,which looked like it'd contained 6 balls. I have two questions. Firstly, why not just take any ball out. Why would brand new cricket balls be different from one another? and what were they looking for in their examination of each ball?


----------



## Paulus (5 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I was watching the test match highlights on a tv in a pub the other night. The sound was turned down so I couldn't hear why the umpires were having a two minute conversation about the new ball they were going to choose from a box. I think there were 4 balls in the box,which looked like it'd contained 6 balls. I have two questions. Firstly, why not just take any ball out. Why would brand new cricket balls be different from one another? and what were they looking for in their examination of each ball?


They are looking to get a ball that is of a similar age and has done around the same amount of overs as the damaged ball to be replaced. As it happened they picked one that was in better condition and swung even more.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> They are looking to get a ball that is of a similar age and has done around the same amount of overs as the damaged ball to be replaced. As it happened they picked one that was in better condition and swung even more.


Ah,so the balls in the box weren't new. That explains it.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Aug 2019)




----------



## Beebo (5 Aug 2019)

A draw is Englands only option, but batting for a draw is often harder than batting to score runs. 
Burns is already out.


----------



## Beebo (5 Aug 2019)

England cruising to a crushing defeat!
It looked so good after day 3. 
They need a plan for Steve Smith.


----------



## philk56 (5 Aug 2019)

I haven't watched much of today's play but sounds like a horror show. Unless four hours rain is imminent can't see the point in sending out an injured Anderson to face a few balls and potentially make his injury worse. Think I'll have to avoid watching the sports news on tv over here for the next few days


----------



## AndyRM (5 Aug 2019)

philk56 said:


> I haven't watched much of today's play but sounds like a horror show. Unless four hours rain is imminent can't see the point in sending out an injured Anderson to face a few balls and potentially make his injury worse. Think I'll have to avoid watching the sports news on tv over here for the next few days



Everything was fine until Roy lost his head. Frustrating to have lost from 122/8, but I don't think it's the disaster it will be made out to be. 

Neither side was particularly great, but Smith was the difference. A significant difference, but that was all it was.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Aug 2019)

And with that humiliating defeat go the Ashes back to Australia, I suspect.

Out-played in all departments, I'd imagine (following on cricbuzz, not TV). Apart from Anderson being replaced by, most likely, Archer (if _he's_ fit), then I can't see anyone knocking on the door to get into the team for the 2nd Test. 

The Aussies are on a high (winning the 1st Test of an Ashes encounter is a major confidence booster) and they, IMO, didn't play their best bowlers, what with Starc and Hazlewood sitting this game out. 

I think Bairstow should be given a chance to open with Burns, Root at three. Not sure Denly's up to it (at Test level) but who else is there?

2nd Test at Lord's, which hasn't been a successful ground for England in Ashes Tests.


----------



## philk56 (5 Aug 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Everything was fine until Roy lost his head. Frustrating to have lost from 122/8, but I don't think it's the disaster it will be made out to be.
> 
> Neither side was particularly great, but Smith was the difference. A significant difference, but that was all it was.


Yes, if you take way Smith's runs we would have won! At least there is a bit of time before Lords to sort out a few issues and we hopefully won't be handicapped by being a bowler short for most of the game.


----------



## philk56 (5 Aug 2019)

Dayvo said:


> I think Bairstow should be given a chance to open with Burns,


I really can't see that happening, Bairstow is way out of form already with the red ball. I think Roy needs to be given another chance. Presumably Archer is pencilled in to replace Anderson but they must be 101% sure he is fully fit otherwise we could face the same situation again.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Aug 2019)

Dayvo said:


> And with that humiliating defeat go the Ashes back to Australia, I suspect.
> 
> Out-played in all departments, I'd imagine (following on cricbuzz, not TV). Apart from Anderson being replaced by, most likely, Archer (if _he's_ fit), then I can't see anyone knocking on the door to get into the team for the 2nd Test.
> 
> ...



I don't agree with your analysis, having watched most of the test on TV. Ali and Bairstow look terribly out of form. There's no way Bairstow could handle opening. I suspect Ali will be dropped for the next test and they will bring Leach in. Archer obviously in providing he can show fitness. If not, Stone comes in

I know I sound like a broken record, but now isn't the time for throwing in the towel and conceding a series defeat as you appear to be doing. It's just one test. If England get rolled over at Lords I may change my mind. But not after just one game


----------



## Dayvo (5 Aug 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I know I sound like a broken record, but now isn't the time for throwing in the towel and conceding a series defeat as you appear to be doing. It's just one test. If England get rolled over at Lords I may change my mind. But not after just one game



No, I admire your optimism. Having been a huge cricket fan and very active player all my life (well, 54 out of 57 years) I've become used to all the 'rebirths' of England cricket, I have developed a pessimism for these false dawns.

I always played sport and competed to the very end, even when losing heavily or inevitably, and of course England won't throw in the towel after the first Test, but knowing how Australia seem to have this ability to play mind games with their opponents, then a series win is on the cards.

However, like England, their batting is heavily reliant on one or two batsmen (Aus = Smith and Warner, Eng = Root). And that's it, I'm afraid. Some players may smote a fifty, but small runs HAVE to be converted into BIG runs and regularly.

The bowling is quite even, although Australian fire-power is greater and more numerous than England's. Also Lyon is a league of his own.

So, based on the above, that's why I fear the Ashes will be (metaphorically speaking) heading south. Of course I hope I'm wrong and that someone can step up to the plate (like Burns did in the first innings).


----------



## tom73 (5 Aug 2019)

To sum up the 1st test England just can't bat for toffee. You can't keep hoping the bowlers will get you out the mess. 
All credit the Aus they just out played us all round. Great bowling today much of it wasted on our current lineup. 
@Dayvo has it right you have to batsman with staying power who can work at it all day long week in week out. 
The simple truth is we don't have any smashing the odd ball round the park maybe good TV but won't win you the game. 

That's what sets the great players apart from the rest. Do you think the likes of Hurst, Rhodes, Hutton and Boycott thought I've got 50 now my work is done and mentally switch off? Not a snows balls they understood what they had to do and held out. 

Much of cricket is played in the mind you had to believe and know how to play the other team. Thats what I use to work hard at when I played and always rammed it home to my team. Australia understand it all too well and have it in spades. This together with the bowling and Smith make it hard to beat.


----------



## downesy (5 Aug 2019)

Did I mention Smith what a fu ,... Bah never mind, well played Aussies onto the next one


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2019)

After the first day was rained off, we're back. 

And Roy is out having faced 3 deliveries...


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2019)

Hm. Root gone too. 26/2.

I wouldn't say this is a disaster just yet, but it's certainly a poor start.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2019)

138-6 now
The bowlers had better bowl well!


----------



## tom73 (15 Aug 2019)

Can’t bat for toffee nothing changers.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2019)

Joffra Archer isn't a number 9


----------



## Dayvo (15 Aug 2019)

Having no idea of the weather or the conditions at Lord's, I'd say a 1st innings total of 275+ isn't too bad, and then unleash a fired-up Archer on the Aussies.

No-one likes it 'up em' and he's the fastest England have had for a while, so who knows.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Aug 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Having no idea of the weather or the conditions at Lord's, I'd say a 1st innings total of 275+ isn't too bad, and then unleash a fired-up Archer on the Aussies.
> 
> No-one likes it 'up em' and he's the fastest England have had for a while, so who knows.



My optimism is starting to rub off on you @Dayvo. OK total, not great, not bad. Really you need to have both sides bat on that pitch before you can make a determination on how well or badly England batted. I would say that Roy, tremendous player he is, doesn't look like a Test opener. I'd love to see him at somewhere like 5 but that still leaves the problem of finding an opener. Wonder what happened to Habib? He looked the real deal, then suffered a broken finger and seems to have sunk without trace


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2019)

nickyboy said:


> My optimism is starting to rub off on you @Dayvo. OK total, not great, not bad. Really you need to have both sides bat on that pitch before you can make a determination on how well or badly England batted. I would say that Roy, tremendous player he is, doesn't look like a Test opener. I'd love to see him at somewhere like 5 but that still leaves the problem of finding an opener. Wonder what happened to Habib? He looked the real deal, then suffered a broken finger and seems to have sunk without trace



Wisden had a good article about him recently, seems like he's struggling.

https://www.wisden.com/stories/county-cricket/curious-case-haseeb-hameed

But he's still a kid, so there's time.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Aug 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Wisden had a good article about him recently, seems like he's struggling.
> 
> https://www.wisden.com/stories/county-cricket/curious-case-haseeb-hameed
> 
> But he's still a kid, so there's time.


Yes, he was an exceptional schoolboy cricketer and was excellent in England U19s. He played great in his one test, now can't buy a run. Looks like Lancashire will not renew his contract. What a sad fall from grace. Hope he can come back


----------



## tom73 (16 Aug 2019)

He's not the 1st to fail at 1st team level and he won't be the last. 
I've played with a few who became top of tree at local level, compared to peers top at 2rd xi and England. 
Once they got into county 1st team they became no longer the best but bottom of tree. Some just can't claim the tree sadly and with the modern demand for instant results. It means many good players end up being thrown out with the ones who really should never be on cricket field.


----------



## Beebo (16 Aug 2019)

England have got themselves back in the game, but it looks like play is probably over for today. 
A draw looks to be the most likely result at this stage with just 2 days left to play.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Aug 2019)

Lots of moaning and groaning about Archer hitting Smith. Intimidatory fast bowling has always been part of cricket. Lots of Aussie fans on twitter complaining but Lillee, Thompson (especially Thompson), Johnson used to do exactly this. 

It will be interesting to see how Smith fares over the rest of the series. He seems mentally strong but being hit on the neck and (hard) on the forearm must sow seeds of doubt

Game looks a draw unless England collapse in the next two sessions


----------



## rich p (17 Aug 2019)

Oh dear, 9-2


----------



## rich p (17 Aug 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Lots of moaning and groaning about Archer hitting Smith


Is there really? Cummings was doing it to the tail when England batted


----------



## rich p (17 Aug 2019)

71 -4 
This is a good game to draw!


----------



## downesy (18 Aug 2019)

Don't know why we declared next test starts Thursday, should have made Their bowlers bowl all day . I wiil obvs take this back if we skittle them,


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2019)

downesy said:


> Don't know why we declared next test starts Thursday, should have made Their bowlers bowl all day . I wiil obvs take this back if we skittle them,


It's a positive move to give us, an albeit, small chance of winning or an opportunity to embarrass them.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Aug 2019)

downesy said:


> Don't know why we declared next test starts Thursday, should have made Their bowlers bowl all day . I wiil obvs take this back if we skittle them,



If this is a draw then the Aussies only need to win one of the remaining three tests to retain the Ashes, therefore we rightly are going for the win.


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2019)

Archer 2 wkts already


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2019)

Marnus Labuschagne - sounds like a Saffer


----------



## downesy (18 Aug 2019)

All true of course ,very unlikely to win from here ( quickly checks score ), spose they may as well go for it though


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2019)

Now he's bonked another one on the nut!


----------



## downesy (18 Aug 2019)

Erm you did all see my caveat above ;-)


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2019)

downesy said:


> Erm you did all see my caveat above ;-)


That we should bat all day unless we don't, and skittle them! 
Hedging your bets!!!!


----------



## downesy (18 Aug 2019)

YES! I knew someone would get it ;-)


----------



## Dayvo (18 Aug 2019)

downesy said:


> Don't know why we declared next test starts Thursday, should have made Their bowlers bowl all day . I wiil obvs take this back if we skittle them,





rich p said:


> It's a positive move to give us, an albeit, small chance of winning or an opportunity to embarrass them.



I think a draw is almost a given, but if Archer can inflict some mental anguish on them, then it'll be worth it. 

At long last we've got (via Barbados) a fast bowler capable of inflicting fear into opposing batsmen. You really need to have two/three out-and-out fast bowlers in your team, as opposed to your Caddicks and Hoggards, for example. Seam/swing bowling is fine, IF the conditions are right, but fast bowling is nearly always effective, except perhaps on the Indian subcontinent. 

Could be interesting after they've had sandwich and cake break and the batsmen have changed their, err, _whites_.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Aug 2019)

I bet there are a few sphincters twitching in the Australian changing room at the mo.

Five down with 10 overs left.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Aug 2019)

Hmmm, four wickets required in seven overs. Doable, but....!


----------



## Dayvo (18 Aug 2019)

Oh, and for the sake of balance, Australia need 114 in 6.3 overs.


----------



## nickyboy (19 Aug 2019)

For all the hype about Archer (and it is justified IMO, I think he may be the next Michael Holding) Leach hasn't got the praise he deserved. He did exactly what was asked of him, barely bowled a bad ball and looked dangerous on a wearing pitch. Particularly as England are short of fast bowlers (no Anderson, Wood, Stone) it looks like Leach will be asked to bowl a lot of overs so the quicks can be rotated, particularly with the fast turnaround to the third test.

Whilst it was a draw, I'd call it a "winning draw". I suspect if the 70 minutes hadn't been lost at the start of Day 5, England would have won (they would have batted perhaps another 5 overs and bowled another 10 overs which would probably have been enough). It will be very interesting....it feels like a momentum shift, particularly if Smith is ruled out of the third test.


----------



## downesy (19 Aug 2019)

Leach bowled really well and applied good pressure, Archer is going to be a world superstar he looks terrifying .


----------



## swee'pea99 (19 Aug 2019)

downesy said:


> Leach bowled really well and applied good pressure, Archer is going to be a world superstar he looks terrifying .


He doesn't look terrifying, he _is_ terrifying. 

This series is there for the taking. Even Smith can't handle Archer, and he's head & shoulders above his teammates. Nor do they seem to have a clue how to handle Leach. Unless Warner recovers some form, it's hard to see them posting any scores from here on in. England, meanwhile, continue to show surprising resilience - apart from Roy and Leach (not out), not one failed to reach double figures in that first innings. They seem more of a team than the Aussies. And they seem to be enjoying it, which the Aussies don't. Certainly there's only one team heading for #3 with their tails up. Game on!


----------



## LarryDuff (19 Aug 2019)

England look incapable of getting a decent first innings total.


----------



## Beebo (19 Aug 2019)

Why did they play Anderson in the first test?
They could rue that decision at the end of the series.


----------



## Beebo (22 Aug 2019)

Well I wasn’t expecting that at 4oclock this afternoon.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Aug 2019)

Beebo said:


> Why did they play Anderson in the first test?
> They could rue that decision at the end of the series.



Yeah, I think Anderson was selfish, putting himself before the team, esp. in a home Ashes series, when his fitness was at best doubtful. 

Archer is what we've needed for years - wonder if he's got any brothers or cousins who want to play, too! 

England just need to go along at about three an over, no big deal in Test cricket: again, technique and application is needed. Time for Root (amongst others) to erm, step up to the plate. 

Big day tomorrow.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Aug 2019)

Archer is a real Get Out of Jail Card for England!


----------



## nickyboy (23 Aug 2019)

I must confess that at 136-2 we looked a poor side. Went out for a bike ride to come home and find them skittled out for 178

Really needed something like that as I suspect it will be a tricky 4th innings pitch with the warm weather forecast

Hopefully we can put a decent total on and apply pressure to their second innings


----------



## AndyRM (23 Aug 2019)

I wasn't expecting any play yesterday, let alone an innings! Archer looks fierce on the TV, and is terrifying in the flesh.

ETA - he strolled past us around 10am on his way to the dressing room. Vaughan mentioned that he just rocks up ready to play, which is very cool.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Aug 2019)

Our best batters cannot score a run - again.

We will never beat Australia by being four or five down for not many in every innings.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Aug 2019)

Roy just isn't a Test batsman


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Aug 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Roy just isn't a Test batsman



Might be something in that, he scores for fun in one day games.


----------



## downesy (23 Aug 2019)

Aghhhhhhhhhhh that's all


----------



## Beebo (23 Aug 2019)

Well we’ve blown it. Our batting just isn’t good enough. 
Very worrying. 
We will be batting on the 4th inning to save the test and the Ashes.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Aug 2019)

Well f**k my old boots.

Came home from work and wasn't expecting to see us 8 down and 123 runs in arrears! 

Not much to say about it , really, except for FFS!


----------



## Dayvo (23 Aug 2019)

All out for 67 runs in less than 28 overs. Abysmal! 

The Aussies have a handy 112-run lead and about 65 overs overs (today) and three days left. A target over 300 should be comfortably enough for the Aussies to retain the Ashes, whereas England need to work out how they are going to develop batsmen who are capable of blocking an end up and playing long innings.


----------



## LarryDuff (23 Aug 2019)

All this over hype of Archer. It doesn't matter if you have one pretty decent bowler if you have possibly the worst test batting lineup in English test history.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Aug 2019)

Well im certainty not going to watch the highlights. It's just down right embarrassing and the team should be thoroughly ashamed of that performance and themselves.


----------



## Beebo (23 Aug 2019)

My friend has tickets for the Oval which he is trying to sell.


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Well im certainty not going to watch the highlights. It's just down right embarrassing and the team should be thoroughly ashamed of that performance and themselves.



I'll pass on that as well. Wot a shambles! All that good work by the bowlers and the batsmen surrender.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Aug 2019)

In an unprecedented move, the Headingley pitch has formally complained to the ECB about the sub-standard quality of England's batting.


----------



## postman (23 Aug 2019)

It is being reported that the ladies of the area are asking for £50 per trick.Asked why so much.One replied we last a lot longer than the English batsmen.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Aug 2019)

LarryDuff said:


> All this over hype of Archer. It doesn't matter if you have one pretty decent bowler if you have possibly the worst test batting lineup in English test history.



Your first sentence is at odds with your second. Also England have more than one "pretty decent bowler".


----------



## Beebo (24 Aug 2019)

The batting line up isn’t any where near the worst in history. We are always told how deep the England team bat.
Yes the opening partnership needs time but England have a huge hangover from the World Cup.
It is very difficult to expect the players to change their mindset from 100% focus on all out attack to 100% focus on building an inning when they haven’t had any practice or game time.
Plus the players are mentally drained, they have been playing knockout cricket since the two must win games at WC, then semi and final.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (24 Aug 2019)

Beebo said:


> The batting line up isn’t any where near the worst in history. We are always told how deep the England team bat.
> Yes the opening partnership needs time but England have a huge handover from the World Cup.
> It is very difficult to expect the players to change their mindset from 100% focus on all out attack to 100% focus on building an inning when they haven’t had any practice or game time.
> Plus the players are mentally drained, they have been playing knockout cricket since the two must win games at WC, then semi and final.


That's a very generous-spirited interpretation.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Aug 2019)

Hmmm!

Approx. 255 overs to score 359 runs.

The Ashes are at stake, it's not a one-day game, so outrageous shots are not required. 

Batsmen need to settle and score as and when - time is not an issue. The Australians will be attacking so there will be plenty of spaces for easy singles.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Aug 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> That's a very generous-spirited interpretation.



Accurate though, if you've been following England for any length of time.


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2019)

Just get to lunch!
Please!


----------



## Dayvo (24 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Just get to lunch!
> Please!



That (and tea) was what I always looked forward to when I played cricket, Rich!


----------



## Dayvo (24 Aug 2019)

'Kin' 'ell!

The fat lady might just as well grab the mike now and get out onto the square before everyone fax off home.

FFS!


----------



## Dayvo (24 Aug 2019)

Wonder if they'll better their first innings score.


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2019)

Denly's an accident waiting to happen with these short balls


----------



## Bonefish Blues (24 Aug 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Accurate though, if you've been following England for any length of time.


I've only got 40 or so years. Any good?


----------



## Dayvo (24 Aug 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I've only got 40 or so years. Any good?



Hmmm, I've gone well passed my fifty. 40's a good knock.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Aug 2019)

Only 20 for me. Apologies @Bonefish Blues, I wasnt trying to be a d!ck.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (24 Aug 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Only 20 for me. Apologies @Bonefish Blues, I wasnt trying to be a d!ck.


No worries, I was being humorous rather than serious tbh - I'd agree with most of the post anyway, perhaps apart from the mentally drained bit - it's The Ashes, after all, and if you can't be up for that, then what are you going to be up for.

In other news Root's got in, well in thank goodness, and all of a sudden things are looking much better. A big hundred from Joe and things'll be looking rather tasty. Aussie aren't as good as we've made them look.

ETA
The Headingley Test was the one we always used to go to - brilliant atmosphere. I have vivid memories of Viv Richards being restrained from going into the crowd after a heckler!

Oh *rse! jinxed us


----------



## downesy (24 Aug 2019)

That's proper test match batting that is, hopefully they can now see it through everything crossed


----------



## Dayvo (25 Aug 2019)

After a suicidal run-out and a timid 'nets shot' all the hard work done by Denly, Root and Stokes has come undone.

97 required with three wickets in hands and plenty of overs. 

I am no longer optimistic, but Stokes is still there. Can he do a Botham/Flintoff?


----------



## Beebo (25 Aug 2019)

It’s the hope that kills you.


----------



## Dayvo (25 Aug 2019)

Another wicket thrown away! 

What's the f*ckin' hurry! FFS!


----------



## Dayvo (25 Aug 2019)

From cricbuzz:

*The equation: *66 runs | 1 wicket | a day and a half.

Where's your money?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Aug 2019)

That noise is my bum squeaking...


----------



## Dayvo (25 Aug 2019)

THIS IS MENTAL!


----------



## Dayvo (25 Aug 2019)

THAT. IS. IMMENSE!!!


----------



## Dayvo (25 Aug 2019)

From cricbuzz:

_Pat Cummins to Stokes, *FOUR*, there. There. *THERE*. Ben Stokes. Sir Ben Stokes. King Ben Stokes. Lord Ben Stokes._

*What an innings!*


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Aug 2019)

We'll never see the like again.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (25 Aug 2019)

Get in there. Well done Stokes. Pleased somebody really stepped up. Should've been much easier..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2019)

!


----------



## Dayvo (25 Aug 2019)

Last wicket partnership 76 off 62 balls.

Leach 1* - the most important run he'll probably ever score.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Aug 2019)

Turned the radio on, figured they were doing highlights. Realised it was live. Unbelievable stuff. Absolutely incredible.


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2019)

I'm in pieces. My nerves are in shreds


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2019)

The missed run out, the run out of reviews when lbw. Amazing


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2019)

I'm going for a walk


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2019)

Fancy a sweepstake on man of the match


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Fancy a sweepstake on man of the match


Sweepstokes.....


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Aug 2019)

Extraordinarily gracious interview from Paine there. Credit where it's due.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Aug 2019)

"Absolute scenes" as the youngsters say

Huge momentum shift in the series. Aussies will be on the floor mentally now. Good


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2019)

We're in the pub having a meal, cricket on the big TV, the place went bananas when they scored the last runs.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Aug 2019)

We'd better not have to go to the Stokes Well a third time - he's amazing but he can't do it on his own.


----------



## Dayvo (25 Aug 2019)

My hands are sweating, my pulse is racing. F*ck knows how Stokes must have been feeling. Or Leach.


----------



## PaulB (25 Aug 2019)

I'm speechless after that! He's the absolute Pride of England after his superlative performance today. Real fairy tale, Roy-of-the-Rovers stuff that. The things kid's dreams are made of!


----------



## slow scot (25 Aug 2019)

Can't believe it! Stopped paying any attention after I saw 9 for 290 odd. About to email my Aussie mates!


----------



## Dayvo (25 Aug 2019)

The cricbuzz take on it is spot on!

_It was lost when England crumbled out for 67. It was lost when they had to chase down a 359-run never-done-before mountain. It was lost when Roy and Rory did nothing to strengthen the chase. It was lost when Root fell early this morning. It was lost when Stokes sold Buttler down the river. It was lost when Archer thought it to be wise to slog them around for fun. It was lost when Broad couldn't keep out a yorker. It was lost when Leach brain-exploded a single-that-wasn't. It was lost when Stokes swept himself plumb. *Alas, it wasn't. It was won. *_
_*
*_


----------



## philk56 (25 Aug 2019)

Amazing game and result. We rode our luck at the end with the missed run-out and lbw shout but deserved to get there. The most valuable single Jack Leach will ever score and it can't be easy batting in glasses when it is so hot. When you look at the game overall Australia only got where they were through one player's batting, some good bowling and poor English batting in the first innings. Everything to play for now!


----------



## nickyboy (25 Aug 2019)

Beebo said:


> It’s the hope that kills you.


Hope is what you cling onto when you're up against it. Hope is what keeps you going. Hope is what gets you over the line


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Hope is what gets you over the line


Shai Hope? He chased down a previous chase Nick!


----------



## downesy (25 Aug 2019)

What's the fuss , was never in doubt ;-)
That was amazing ,only sport can give you that sort of instant redemption just brilliant


----------



## newts (25 Aug 2019)

Long live Test Cricket


----------



## postman (25 Aug 2019)

Even Mrs P got excited and she is from Lancashire.Her statement was Headingley does give some good memories,praise indeed from a Lancastrian.


----------



## marshmella (25 Aug 2019)

I'm old enough to remember Headingley 1981 Botham and Willis ,sadly no sky t.v so follwed today on TMS . Just totally brilliant


----------



## marshmella (25 Aug 2019)

newts said:


> Long live Test Cricket


I wish i could give you more than one "like"


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Aug 2019)

marshmella said:


> I'm old enough to remember Headingley 1981 Botham and Willis ,sadly no sky t.v so follwed today on TMS . Just totally brilliant


Me too, and some. They mutated from serious commentators into daft cricket fans for a while, didn't they?


----------



## marshmella (25 Aug 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Me too, and some. They mutated from serious commentators into daft cricket fans for a while, didn't they?


Didn't they just!! Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Aug 2019)

Lol, just lol


----------



## cisamcgu (25 Aug 2019)

Mrs Cisamcgu is from Melbourne, my how she laughed ...


----------



## nickyboy (25 Aug 2019)

I decided to pay £10 a month June-September to get Sky cricket. £40 all in

Probably the best investment I've ever made. All the World Cup matches, that final..then this. And still two more tests to go!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Aug 2019)

What's their coverage like?


----------



## nickyboy (25 Aug 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> What's their coverage like?


Sky?
ATM they broadcast all the Ashes live, WI v India live, UK T20 live etc etc. Basically there is some live cricket just about every day although the two remaining Ashes tests are the big ones. ODI World Cup was great.....full live coverage of every match
£10 per month is non contract so I will cancel it when the Ashes finishes


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Aug 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Sky?
> ATM they broadcast all the Ashes live, WI v India live, UK T20 live etc etc. Basically there is some live cricket just about every day although the two remaining Ashes tests are the big ones. ODI World Cup was great.....full live coverage of every match
> £10 per month is non contract so I will cancel it when the Ashes finishes


I wasn't very clear. I meant the commentary team really.


----------



## downesy (25 Aug 2019)

When the dog heard stokes had hit the winning runs


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2019)

Of all days for the heavens to send us an Ashes boomerang!


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2019)

marshmella said:


> I'm old enough to remember Headingley 1981 Botham and Willis ,sadly no sky t.v so follwed today on TMS . Just totally brilliant




And I am.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Aug 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I wasn't very clear. I meant the commentary team really.


Very good other than Botham who is a useless commentator


----------



## ozboz (25 Aug 2019)

I wonder if any of the Aussie players had a ‘shilling on the side’ !


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Aug 2019)

Well done England!!


----------



## Milzy (25 Aug 2019)

It’s just a game of rounders but yeah Well done Ben Stokes.


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Aug 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I wasn't very clear. I meant the commentary team really.



Sky's overall coverage is excellent.

I don't pay much attention to any sports commentators. predictable mix on Sky of retired international cricketers.

At the risk of revealing myself to be a cricketing peasant, I also like watching the 20/20 games on Sky.

There's something on the BBC website about the BBC having more cricket coverage next season. so it might worth waiting to see what you can get on terrestrial telly.

You might have seen the cricket world cup final was put on Channel 4/More 4.

Some concern within cricket that Sky viewing figures are tiny, slowly but surely they are turning it into a minority sport.

The cricket authorities are finally grasping what the crusty old wing commanders who run Wimbledon have always known - having your tournament on the BBC is worth more than the extra money you get from selling out to Sky.

The Premier League also grasps the importance of Match of the Day on the BBC.


----------



## downesy (26 Aug 2019)

Fired up the TV ( which I don't have) to watch day 5 , , ah well grass needs cutting


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Aug 2019)

The offending Umpire was only promoted to the ICC Elite Group in July (replacing someone whose performance was substandard, ironically). It deserves to be a short tenure as he's obviously not up to the job. I feel for Lyons, who so obviously made up for his missed stumping with the plumbest lbw you'll ever see not given.

Still, the Umpire's decision is final - when you've burned your last review, that is.


----------



## Beebo (26 Aug 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Sky's overall coverage is excellent.
> 
> I don't pay much attention to any sports commentators. predictable mix on Sky of retired international cricketers.
> 
> ...


BBC will be showing the Hundred tournament next year in conjunction with Sky.


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I decided to pay £10 a month June-September to get Sky cricket. £40 all in
> 
> Probably the best investment I've ever made. All the World Cup matches, that final..then this. And still two more tests to go!


Me too.


----------



## Daddy Pig (26 Aug 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> The offending Umpire was only promoted to the ICC Elite Group in July (replacing someone whose performance was substandard, ironically). It deserves to be a short tenure as he's obviously not up to the job. I feel for Lyons, who so obviously made up for his missed stumping with the plumbest lbw you'll ever see not given.
> 
> Still, the Umpire's decision is final - when you've burned your last review, that is.


In defence of the umpire, having looked at Lyons ball a number of times at full speed then it would appear that the ball would slide down leg. In which case he gave benefit of the doubt to the batsman.

It is still clear that if there is any uncertainty then it should be given not out.

Australia burned their last review. It should not be a case of England having a review left, therefore giving him out, it still is a case of any doubt...

Therefore I would say that it was a good umpiring decision. Replays make it look so much easier than in real life!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (26 Aug 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Very good other than Botham who is a useless commentator



Okay it's all a personal choice but i actually like bothams commentary as well as the other "old"boys" gower and holding.


----------



## peterdowning (26 Aug 2019)

Specsavers got full value for their sponsorship money with Leach in there at the end :-)


----------



## peterdowning (26 Aug 2019)

Mrs D just pointed out Specsavers have already offered him free glasses for life. Maybe Nathan Lyon needs them too?


----------



## geocycle (26 Aug 2019)

Daddy Pig said:


> In defence of the umpire, having looked at Lyons ball a number of times at full speed then it would appear that the ball would slide down leg. In which case he gave benefit of the doubt to the batsman.
> 
> It is still clear that if there is any uncertainty then it should be given not out.
> 
> ...



Yes I agree with that. We must remember that many a great innings and victory has benefitted from poor umpiring. Take a look at the 2005 ashes, results of most games would have been different with reviews. I was at Headingley and had a fantastic day. Makes up for 1981 when I went the day before Botham did his stuff!


----------



## LarryDuff (27 Aug 2019)

Umpire bottled it.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Aug 2019)

LarryDuff said:


> Umpire bottled it.


Indeed, that's my view. Of course an umpire should give it not out if uncertain, but he'd displayed no such reticence with numerous other decisions, subsequently overturned on review. Perhaps he saw what others are seeing, but I can't see it, it looked and still looks nailed-on to me.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Aug 2019)

We've had to go to Birmingham quite a few times recently, & head in via the A38, then A441
We pass Edgebaston ground every time


----------



## AndyRM (4 Sep 2019)




----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2019)

That bloody Smith again.


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2019)

TFGM's travel info this morning - cheeky cheeky.... not my picture but had to double take when I saw this today.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> That bloody Smith again.



Ya, and the Saffa, too - again!


----------



## nickyboy (5 Sep 2019)

As per Cricinfo website, a nice morning surprise for Broad


----------



## AndyRM (5 Sep 2019)

Things were a bit more sinister over on TMS...


----------



## AndyRM (5 Sep 2019)




----------



## philk56 (5 Sep 2019)

It's bad enough for a slow bowler to bowl a no-ball but when it's the ball to get Smith out, criminal


----------



## Dayvo (5 Sep 2019)

nickyboy said:


> As per Cricinfo website, a nice morning surprise for Broad
> 
> View attachment 483649



Hit his middle wicket with a full toss, no doubt!


----------



## Daddy Pig (5 Sep 2019)

philk56 said:


> It's bad enough for a slow bowler to bowl a no-ball but when it's the ball to get Smith out, criminal


Yep, and at that point I switched the radio off before it dissappeared out the window...


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Sep 2019)

WOW! it's back on, aussies 44-4.
CMON England


----------



## Dayvo (7 Sep 2019)

Good time for a thread resurrection.

England 196 behind on the 1st innings and just avoid the follow-on.

Broad and Jofra have done the damage early on, but Smith is still at the crease.

One thing for sure, England have to have two batsmen, hopefully early doors, who will build big innings and steady the boat, and the nerves of their fans.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Sep 2019)

Smith is the key wicket.Get him early and who knows?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Sep 2019)

63-4 or 4-64 if you are down under and time for cucumber sandwiches and lashings of tea.
259 lead and anything over 300 will be hard to chase imo.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Sep 2019)

Just over an hour ago i was elated but now are tactics seem to have changed to containing the aussies rather than trying to bowl them all out.


----------



## Daddy Pig (7 Sep 2019)

Stokes will knock off 200 after tea tomorrow for the win


----------



## Dayvo (8 Sep 2019)

Eight wickets in hand, but I doubt 18 wickets in hand would help.

What we need now is a 'George Davis' situation.

Edited to correct 'wicket error'.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Sep 2019)

Hmmm, what's the opposite of 'It's coming home, it's coming home...'?

Cos that's where that little urn (no, not Ernie Wise) is going.

Nowhere near good enough from England, and being beaten by a better, but not great Australia team.


----------



## downesy (8 Sep 2019)

Well played Aussies cept the cheating nobbers, pretty much deserved it over the series so far.
Good battling by England , the batting looks awfully fragile at times roll on the oval


----------



## philk56 (9 Sep 2019)

I don't pretend to be a cricket expert but I think some of the doom and gloom in the English media has been a bit over the top. Australia have obviously been the better team but the main difference has been that their bowlers have been consistently good and they have Steve Smith. If you take away Smith's runs and replace them with what a 'normal' test batsman might achieve it gets a lot closer. The opening batsmen on both sides have been poor and the rest of the batting very patchy. England have had the Aussies in some tight spots but have not been good enough to make it count. Plus some loose fielding, especially in this test with dropped catches and that no-ball. Losing those two wickets at the start of the second innings was the clincher.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Sep 2019)

philk56 said:


> I don't pretend to be a cricket expert but I think some of the doom and gloom in the English media has been a bit over the top. Australia have obviously been the better team but the main difference has been that their bowlers have been consistently good and they have Steve Smith. If you take away Smith's runs and replace them with what a 'normal' test batsman might achieve it gets a lot closer. The opening batsmen on both sides have been poor and the rest of the batting very patchy. England have had the Aussies in some tight spots but have not been good enough to make it count. Plus some loose fielding, especially in this test with dropped catches and that no-ball. Losing those two wickets at the start of the second innings was the clincher.


Despite not being an expert that is a fair summary. 

Batting...Smith was the difference. Frankly, both teams' batting was poor except him. A lot of players badly out of form

Bowling...the difference was the 3rd/4th seamer. Australia's were better than England's. Losing Anderson and Wood to injury left England too reliant on Stokes and Wokes/Overton

Positives...Archer obviously. I also think Leach can do a job. Also I can see a future for Burns and Denly. Nuggety players that our flair batters can rely on

Negatives....Roy has technical flaws that I suspect he will find difficult to eradicate. I'm not too worried about the bowling, at least until Broad retires


----------



## swee'pea99 (9 Sep 2019)

philk56 said:


> the main difference has been that their bowlers have been consistently good


For me, as the expert who wrote off the Aussies a fortnight ago, that's the single biggest difference. As nice Mr Boycott says, defend the good balls, and when a loose one turns up, put it away. The problem with the Aussies is that they bowl on line, on length, relentlessly. Even Broad can be relied on for enough loose ones to keep the batsmen cheerful and the scoreboard ticking along. The Aussies seem to have a tight group of bowlers who just never stray, building pressure, denying runs, creating desperation. Did Cummins bowl a bad ball this summer?


----------



## Daddy Pig (10 Sep 2019)

At last, Mr Boycott is being honoured with a knighthood. (I don't want to be political but that may have been Teresa May's best ever decision as PM).


----------



## postman (10 Sep 2019)

Daddy Pig said:


> At last, Mr Boycott is being honoured with a knighthood. (I don't want to be political but that may have been Teresa May's best ever decision as PM).



Well i do declare.I know in leap year we get an extra day,but here in Yorkshire we get an extra Knight also,how good is that.


----------



## Daddy Pig (10 Sep 2019)

postman said:


> Well i do declare.I know in leap year we get an extra day,but here in Yorkshire we get an extra Knight also,how good is that.



We need a few more batsmen in the team who can play like Boycs. 
The news in narking me with all the conviction crap about him. Maybe they should spend time looking at the court facts from the conviction (which would have been more than the French court did). Basically, the women he supposedly beat up was a complete nutter who did it herself.

So much for investigative journalism these days!


----------



## LarryDuff (10 Sep 2019)

I've always been a fan of Geoffrey since the 70's.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Sep 2019)

Not getting too excited for Thursday .... Stokes' two innings this summer will be a nice memory though.


----------



## swee'pea99 (10 Sep 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Not getting too excited for Thursday .... Stokes' two innings this summer will be a nice memory though.


Stokes's Headingley innings will be the only thing anyone will remember from this series. Must be very galling if you're an Aussie. Ho ho.


----------



## Dayvo (13 Sep 2019)

A tasty, if somewhat surprising, first innings lead for England with an hour's play left on day two of the final test at The Oval.

Smith failed, for a change, out for 80, and Archer bagged a six-for. 

England's 2nd innings to start shortly. can they see out the handful of overs without losing any wickets?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (13 Sep 2019)

Yep. Curran looks a notable omission from this series, doesn't he.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (13 Sep 2019)

As Boycott said, Buttler should have possibly played further up the batting order..


----------



## swee'pea99 (14 Sep 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Smith failed, for a change, out for 80


Shocking. I suppose everyone has the occasional off day.

Apparently Smith isn't just the highest scoring batsman of the series, despite missing one test altogether; he's scored more than twice as many runs as Ben Stokes, who's next highest. Bonkers.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Sep 2019)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> As Boycott said, Buttler should have possibly played further up the batting order..


He should be up, Root should be down, Roy shouldn't have been there at all, Leach could go up a bit, but we seem to have found an opening pair. Other than that, nice settled batting lineup


----------



## downesy (15 Sep 2019)

Glad we squared the series I think it was a fairly even contest, Australia's bowling attack is probably the most consistent in test matches at the moment .
Archer is going to be immense and I like the look of Curran, our future bowling prospects look pretty good. Batting erm I'll pass on that for now there are some up and coming batters, but I have not seen enough of them to comment just yet.
Lastly my last mention of the cheat(honest) I wish pundits and commentators would stop comparing him to Donald Bradman , he is not fit to lace his boots.
The Don to my knowledge was never banned for cheating, nor did he allow a culture of cheating and bad sportsmanship to thrive in his dressing room .
Ps great series for Broad too


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Sep 2019)

Well done England. At least we didn't lose the series. Maybe some payback due to the Aussies in the forthcoming RWC. We live in hope!


----------



## downesy (17 Sep 2019)

Don't buy the s*n


----------



## Dayvo (26 Sep 2019)

Well, that's the County Championship concluded with. 

Essex well-worthy winners (in my unbiased opinion ) after drawing with Somerset in an exciting final game. 

In addition to winning the county 1st division title, they won the national T/20 final last week. 

And to top it off, my old club, Brentwood CC won the Essex Premier League. 

My next game will be on the beach in India in January where I expect the wicket to be damp and will take a lot of spin.


----------



## Chromatic (26 Sep 2019)

And to top off all of that Gloucestershire got promoted.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Oct 2019)

Really pleased to see Scotland qualify for the T20 World Cup next year with an excellent win over the UAE, especially after we missed out on this years 50 over version.


----------



## Dec66 (4 Dec 2019)

Bob Willis has drawn stumps... RIP Bob.


----------



## downesy (4 Dec 2019)

Rip Bob great bowler.


----------



## Rocky (4 Dec 2019)

RIP Bob - I remember watching the final day of the 1981 3rd test. I was sitting having a haircut in a barbers shop in the Roman Road, Bethnal Green. They had a black and white telly on the wall. The shop was packed as he skittled out the Aussies. I used to think of it as the Willis test rather than the Botham test (as it was subsequently called).


----------



## Dayvo (4 Dec 2019)

Not the most charismatic of people, but he was a fierce competitor and was a fine fast bowler and gave it his all.

He was also very knowledgeable about the game and was an admired commentator on Sky. 

RIP RGD.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Dec 2019)

England have a chance of a record breaking run chase in South Africa.

Root and Buttler are over the trots and will bat.

Slow start by the look of it, but they have all day to get 240 runs.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> England have a chance of a record breaking run chase in South Africa.
> 
> Root and Buttler are over the trots and will bat.
> 
> Slow start by the look of it, but they have all day to get 240 runs.



I'm keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Dec 2019)

History is, of course, against them, but the Australians discovered in the summer this England team is capable of unlikely run chases.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Dec 2019)

Oh dear, Burns has just mis-hooked to mid on.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Dec 2019)

And my first visit to Cricbuzz saw Denley out LBW.

158/3 needing another 218 - should do it with the batting to come.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Dec 2019)

And time is a plenty - 70+ overs today plus the 5th day tomorrow.


----------



## Beebo (29 Dec 2019)

I suspect we will get close but fall short. 
The first innings was a shambles.


----------



## Beebo (29 Dec 2019)

Well England didn’t even get close. 
Not surprised on a final day wicket, 
the final 5 wickets today and the final 7 wickets in the first innings made a total of just over 80 runs. They used to pride themselves on batting right down the order.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Dec 2019)

Beebo said:


> Well England didn’t even get close.
> *Not surprised on a final day wicket,*
> the final 5 wickets today and the final 7 wickets in the first innings made a total of just over 80 runs. They used to pride themselves on batting right down the order.



Final day, yes, but it was only a 4th day wicket! 

Inexperience at Test level with first three batsmen (coincidentally both the openers are from Epsom) putting more pressure on the mid/lower order batsmen. 

England succeed in far too many series by losing the opening Test, which makes a come-back harder. But Test cricket isn't prioritised and young players ply their trade (and technique) in the shorter versions of the game, which also happens to be where the financial gain are greater and more available.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Dec 2019)

Another VAR controversy in the Liverpool - Wolves game yesterday. Time to ditch the sorry mess and go back to letting the referee decide for better or for worse. The flow of the game is being ruined.


----------



## Beebo (30 Dec 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Another VAR controversy in the Liverpool - Wolves game yesterday. Time to ditch the sorry mess and go back to letting the referee decide for better or for worse. The flow of the game is being ruined.


I know you have posted this in the wrong thread. But it does raise comparisons with cricket. 
The LBW decision uses ‘Umpires Call’. So marginal decisions stay with the on field umpire. 
VAR should be the same. It’s for Clear and Obvious errors. Not microscopic issues.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Dec 2019)

Beebo said:


> I know you have posted this in the wrong thread. But it does raise comparisons with cricket.
> The LBW decision uses ‘Umpires Call’. So marginal decisions stay with the on field umpire.
> VAR should be the same. It’s for Clear and Obvious errors. Not microscopic issues.


Ooops, so I have. Could a mod kindly move it to the football thread, please?


----------



## Beebo (31 Dec 2019)

The ECB seems to be supporting a proposal for 4 day test matches. What a joke. The game is going the wrong bonkers.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Jan 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Ooops, so I have. Could a mod kindly move it to the football thread, please?



It might be the wrong thread, but the point about wrecking the flow of the game applies to both cricket and football.

Test match cricket overs were already taking too long to bowl.

The video appeals system has made matters worse.


----------



## nickyboy (4 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> It might be the wrong thread, but the point about wrecking the flow of the game applies to both cricket and football.
> 
> Test match cricket overs were already taking too long to bowl.
> 
> The video appeals system has made matters worse.


Very much disagree with this. At international level the really poor umpiring decision has been eradicated from the game. Technology has also given umpires confidence to give players out when they wouldn't have done previously and this has brought specialists such as spinners more into the game. The review system is quick and transparent. It works very well and football could learn a lot from how cricket uses it.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Jan 2020)

nickyboy said:


> review system is quick and transparent.



One or two reviews I've seen, admittedly only on the telly, have been anything but quick or transparent.

The transparency aspect being hindered by the lbw laws, which are not easy to grasp.

What's all this "umpire's call" cobblers?

They spend several minutes going through all the video geekery, then tell the umpire to decide, except he might have already done so.

Meanwhile, a few more viewers flick channels never to return.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jan 2020)

I don't think I've ever seen a review take longer than a minute, and that's with all the options used available (4, I believe). Even if they were longer, it's not like it matters in a game which takes 5 days. Yes, limited overs cricket is all very exciting and what have you, but give me the nuance of Test cricket any day of the week. Also, the commentary in Test cricket is absolutely the finest going, Bill Bryson's take on it is absolutely spot on.

http://www.wandererscricket.com/Yank_view.html

Anyway, I am pleased to see England building a healthy lead so far. Anything over 200 and I reckon they'll level the series. It's enjoyable to watch two sides both in transitional stages.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> One or two reviews I've seen, admittedly only on the telly, have been anything but quick or transparent.
> 
> The transparency aspect being hindered by the lbw laws, which are not easy to grasp.
> 
> ...


You're failing to understand the overarching premise of the review system in cricket
The idea is that it still leaves the decision making in the hands of the on field upmpires but removes the obviously wrong decisions. So you have a spectrum...umpire made obviously right decision to umpire made obviously wrong decision. Then in the middle are those too close for an onfield umpire to call. For these, the final "decision" is to go with the onfield umpire's decision. It's pretty straightforward really


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2020)

It's a good test match so far with a decent match between bat and ball. 
I really hope Sibley carries on. He looks the part and we need someone to step up as an opener.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Jan 2020)

Good test so far, lots of twists and turns Root needs a captains innings today/tomorrow, but who knows?


----------



## rich p (6 Jan 2020)

Sibley delivered . 
England in a strong position but the wicket looks flatter.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2020)

SA need less than 400 now but surely a big ask?


----------



## AndyRM (6 Jan 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> SA need less than 400 now but surely a big ask?



Big is an understatement. Even on a fourth/fifth day pitch (and Root's ineffective bowling) England will win from here.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jan 2020)

England win by 189 runs, great result. 

Take a bow Ben Stokes! What a player.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jan 2020)

Nicely set up now for week tomorrow, i am feeling mildly confident for 3-1 England, 2-2 also a distinct probability


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jan 2020)

Moving away from Test cricket, can someone (anyone) explain the point of The Hundred to me? Because I honestly cannot see the point or need for it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jan 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Moving away from Test cricket, can someone (anyone) explain the point of The Hundred to me? Because I honestly cannot see the point or need for it.


Is it 4 day tests are to 5 day tests as the Hundred is to Twenty20?


----------



## Dayvo (9 Jan 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Moving away from Test cricket, can someone (anyone) explain the point of The Hundred to me? Because I honestly cannot see the point or need for it.



Money, commercialism, American razzmatazz: it all equals bollox.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jan 2020)

Dayvo said:


> Money, commercialism, American razzmatazz: it all equals bollox.



Yeah, that's all I can come up with too. A very sorry state of affairs, though I do appreciate the money issue is a double edged sword (which goes for all sports, not just cricket).


----------



## Beebo (9 Jan 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Moving away from Test cricket, can someone (anyone) explain the point of The Hundred to me? Because I honestly cannot see the point or need for it.


It’s 20 balls less than 20/20. So even quicker and more of a lottery. 
Total waste of time, but it’s different from the big bash and IPL.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jan 2020)

Beebo said:


> It’s 20 balls less than 20/20. So even quicker and more of a lottery.
> Total waste of time, but it’s different from the big bash and IPL.



That's an angle I hadn't considered. But I can't imagine it'll attract players away from those leagues, if that's even what the organisers were hoping for?


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Jan 2020)

AndyRM said:


> That's an angle I hadn't considered. But I can't imagine it'll attract players away from those leagues, if that's even what the organisers were hoping for?



I watched some of the bidding process on Sky.

Less than gripping television, but there were a fair number of players I've heard of taking part.

Basing the team around towns and cities is a brave move.

As an all but lapsed Worcestershire fan living in the North East there was very little for me to latch on to.

The nearest to my 'home' county is Birmingham, which is Warwickshire in cricket terms.

To a Worcester supporter that's rather like asking a Tottenham fan to follow Arsenal.

The nearest team to my home address is in Leeds, not somewhere I identify with in any way.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> I watched some of the bidding process on Sky.
> 
> Less than gripping television, but there were a fair number of players I've heard of taking part.
> 
> ...



I was surprised that there wasn't a Durham based team. A Scottish one might have been an idea too perhaps.


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Jan 2020)

AndyRM said:


> I was surprised that there wasn't a Durham based team. A Scottish one might have been an idea too perhaps.



Yes, we do have a Test ground now, albeit the one at the bottom of the pecking order.

Speaking of Durham, I saw a banner in the crowd at the recent test match which read something about Durham CC being badly done to by the English Cricket Board (ECB).

There was an FTECB hashtag, which football fans will be able to decipher.

The banner had a Durham CC badge in one corner and a Sunderland AFC badge in the other.

Anyone know what the dispute with the ECB was about?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (9 Jan 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Moving away from Test cricket, can someone (anyone) explain the point of The Hundred to me? Because I honestly cannot see the point or need for it.


Anyone else find it astonishing that the ECB should launch the 100 competition in the year 2020?


----------



## Beebo (14 Jan 2020)

Here is an interesting new rule change for anyone interested in fielding and catching. 
Even the Third Umpire didn’t know the rules. 

I think it’s a silly rule. Once you have grounded your feet outside the boundary you should be out of play. 


View: https://youtu.be/DSzPB10zDus


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jan 2020)

Beebo said:


> Here is an interesting new rule change for anyone interested in fielding and catching.
> Even the Third Umpire didn’t know the rules.
> 
> I think it’s a silly rule. Once you have grounded your feet outside the boundary you should be out of play.
> ...



What about fielders sliding over the boundary to stop a 4 and get up to throw the ball in?

I see no problem with it being given out.


----------



## Beebo (14 Jan 2020)

Dayvo said:


> What about fielders sliding over the boundary to stop a 4 and get up to throw the ball in?
> 
> I see no problem with it being given out.


Good point. Maybe just “out of play” for catches. 

But you could end up with a run out caused by a player off the pitch. 

It one for Ask the Umpire on TMS.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jan 2020)

Hoping England can keep the pressure on and post a big total today. 

Like The 100, I'm confused about the point of the Cricket Social. If I wanted to listen to folk chatting about cricket I'd do it with my pals.


----------



## Beebo (16 Jan 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Hoping England can keep the pressure on and post a big total today.
> 
> Like The 100, I'm confused about the point of the Cricket Social. If I wanted to listen to folk chatting about cricket I'd do it with my pals.


It’s because the BBC doesn’t have the rights for radio broadcasts of this series. 
i imagine TalkSport are just as confused about how the BBC get away with it.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jan 2020)

Beebo said:


> It’s because the BBC doesn’t have the rights for radio broadcasts of this series.
> i imagine TalkSport are just as confused about how the BBC get away with it.



Yeah, I get that, I just don't see the point. The text commentary is fine as it is!

Bit of a wobble from England after a promising start - 153/4. I reckon they should be a lot closer to 200 by this point. Far too early to judge really, but this could be a low scoring affair.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jan 2020)

Close on 224 for 4. Just about England's day I reckon, though it would be have been better if someone had been able to put a big score on the board.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jan 2020)

Definitely England's day today, despite the weather. South Africa will be lucky to get out of this with a draw.


----------



## Beebo (20 Jan 2020)

Good win for England. Especially with such a long injury list.


----------



## Beebo (27 Jan 2020)

Another great win. 
The South Africans do see you be very weak with lots of top players choosing to play other more lucrative forms of cricket.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (26 Mar 2020)

Does anyone know if there is going to be a DVD set showing the 2019 World Cup? Could really do with one right now! I have a few Ashes series but they are going to be played to death.

Surely there must be one in the pipeline?


----------



## Rocky (26 Mar 2020)

Apparently there’s a film of the 1919 World Cup featuring @Dayvo and @rich p


----------



## Hugh Manatee (26 Mar 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> Apparently there’s a film of the 1919 World Cup featuring @Dayvo and @rich p



Sounds like a "top shelf" publication!


----------



## Rocky (26 Mar 2020)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Sounds like a "top shelf" publication!


Wot the (Jos) Buttler saw?


----------



## Beebo (26 Mar 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> Wot the (Jos) Buttler saw?


Reminds me of the classic. 

The bowlers Holding the batsman’s Willey, which apparently was never actually said on air.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Mar 2020)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Does anyone know if there is going to be a DVD set showing the 2019 World Cup? Could really do with one right now! I have a few Ashes series but they are going to be played to death.
> 
> Surely there must be one in the pipeline?



This might help?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/52048830


----------



## AndyRM (8 Apr 2020)

TMS are replaying the 3rd Ashes Test at Headingley from last year. I was at the first day, and it really didn't look like we were going to get any play, but we did and it was amazing! Well worth a listen.

ETA - Paging @Hugh Manatee


----------



## matticus (8 Apr 2020)

AndyRM said:


> TMS are replaying the 3rd Ashes Test at Headingley from last year. I was at the first day, and it really didn't look like we were going to get any play, but we did and it was amazing! Well worth a listen.
> 
> ETA - Paging @Hugh Manatee


Is that on DAB 5liveextra, or just interweb??


----------



## AndyRM (8 Apr 2020)

matticus said:


> Is that on DAB 5liveextra, or just interweb??



Both I believe.


----------



## matticus (8 Apr 2020)

Cool - personally I'd broadcast it in place of all the BBC radio News coverage (apart from headlines), but realise this may not get much support ...


----------



## matticus (8 Apr 2020)

It's bloody raining!


----------



## AndyRM (8 Apr 2020)

matticus said:


> It's bloody raining!



It was a frustrating day. I reckon me and my old man spent more time sheltering under the stand than watching cricket. Worth sticking with it though, Archer plays a blinder.


----------



## matticus (8 Apr 2020)

I got dragged back into some proper (i.e. mentally taxing!) work after that, so only heard about 5 minutes of rain! It reminded that a highlight of that series was the newer pundits on TMS. Glenn McGrath is great - not at all like the clichéd brash Aussie. He's funny and insightful. 
And they found several new youngish Brits (whose names I cannot remember a single one ...)

Will try to remember tomorrow (during MY lunch break )


----------



## matticus (9 Apr 2020)

Bowled out for 67  Worst total against AUS since 1949.

This could be a long Easter weekend ...


----------



## AndyRM (9 Apr 2020)

matticus said:


> Bowled out for 67  Worst total against AUS since 1949.
> 
> This could be a long Easter weekend ...



I'm very jealous if you don't know what happened!


----------



## AndyRM (11 Apr 2020)

@matticus - today is the day you really don't want to miss!


----------



## matticus (11 Apr 2020)

AndyRM said:


> @matticus - today is the day you really don't want to miss!


Which is a blow, as they're not broadcasting today! 

Hopefully someone forgot to press a button, and it will return later in the holiday ...


----------



## AndyRM (11 Apr 2020)

matticus said:


> Which is a blow, as they're not broadcasting today!
> 
> Hopefully someone forgot to press a button, and it will return later in the holiday ...



For reasons unknown, they aren't starting until 12 today.


----------



## matticus (11 Apr 2020)

AndyRM said:


> For reasons unknown, they aren't starting until 12 today.


Not on my DAB ...


----------



## AndyRM (11 Apr 2020)

matticus said:


> Not on my DAB ...



Should be on Sports Extra?


----------



## Beebo (11 Apr 2020)

It’s on Sports Extra. 
stokes is on 2 after 56 balls. Very poor so far.


----------



## matticus (11 Apr 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Should be on Sports Extra?


It is now!
(I missed 15 mins of maidens).

Root out. That's a blow, but a vv plucky 77 off a million balls


----------



## Hugh Manatee (11 Apr 2020)

Got in on the radio. Stressful despite it being a recording. I missed it first time around as we were all at a music festival. Thanks for the heads up @AndyRM


----------



## AndyRM (11 Apr 2020)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Got in on the radio. Stressful despite it being a recording. I missed it first time around as we were all at a music festival. Thanks for the heads up @AndyRM



No problem! A great game.

Hope you enjoyed it too @matticus.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Apr 2020)

Sky Cricket shows some classics, I erm, bought the full sky sports package at Christmas and can't cancel


----------



## matticus (11 Apr 2020)

AndyRM said:


> No problem! A great game.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed it too @matticus.


I don't believe it. This is a morale-boosting fantasy from Tory HQ - surely??


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (11 Apr 2020)

I listened to it all again. Even better second time around as I didn’t have the stress of thinking we might lose it right at the end. 

TMS is worth the licence fee on it’s own.


----------



## matticus (12 Apr 2020)

Anyone know when the next one is scheduled?? This is building up nicely!


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Apr 2020)

matticus said:


> Anyone know when the next one is scheduled?? This is building up nicely!



Sky is doing the limited overs World Cup Final today.

The match recording is followed by a 'watchalong' which I think is extended highlights with a few of the players commenting from their houses.


----------



## matticus (12 Apr 2020)

Is SKY that thing that Rupert Murdoch sells?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (12 Apr 2020)

matticus said:


> Anyone know when the next one is scheduled?? This is building up nicely!


Strangely addictive on the radio isn't it? Radio cricket, namely TMS defines my summer. Normally, I would be looking forward to the County Championship about now. D'oh!

Do a search on your podcast supplier of choice for the Test Match Special (TMS works on mine) podcast. There'll be lots of good stuff there.


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Apr 2020)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Strangely addictive on the radio isn't it? Radio cricket, namely TMS defines my summer. Normally, I would be looking forward to the County Championship about now. D'oh!
> 
> Do a search on your podcast supplier of choice for the Test Match Special (TMS works on mine) podcast. There'll be lots of good stuff there.


Did someone say TMS?
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/p00jxdqj


----------



## gavgav (23 Apr 2020)

Hi All, My cricket club (Acton Scott) ground http://www.actonscottcricketclub.co.uk/NewHome.htm
is in an online Shropshire Cricket Grounds Cup, link below. We have a beautiful ground, that was chosen as 1 of 12 for the national Cricketer Magazine calendar in 2020. If you could vote for us that would be appreciated, thanks 😊
View: https://twitter.com/cowcornerpod/status/1253247703821234177?s=21


----------



## AndyRM (30 Apr 2020)

Some more highlights coming up, cricket fans:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/52478822


----------



## Aravis (2 May 2020)

A statistical curiosity which some might find interesting...

Last month the former Australian cricketer Graeme Watson died, from cancer apparently. His first test was the second match of the 1966/67 series against South Africa, and I believe that until Watson's death the Australian team in that game was the oldest remaining intact:

https://www.espncricinfo.com/wisdenalmanack/content/story/153454.html?matches=1

The game in question started on New Year's Eve 1966, which was neat. I'm not sure where the distinction has now passed to - possibly the Australian team at Headingley in 1972.

For England teams, you have to come forward to 1979. The last death to cause a change was Bob Willis.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 May 2020)

I watched this last night.




A great performance indeed,but not being a 'real cricket fan' i wonder why they play in long pants and not shorts,if it's a hot day. Is it just tradition to wear pants,or is there another reason?

Edit...and why do they have numbers on their backs? I don't recall test match players having them before.


----------



## matticus (17 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Edit...and why do they have numbers on their backs? I don't recall test match players having them before.


Did they even have helmets when you last watched?

;-)


----------



## AndyRM (17 May 2020)

The chafing from straps, diving on short grass and risk of serious sunburn are all reasons why cricketers wear trousers.

The shirt number thing is relatively new, in fact I think it was introduced in that Ashes series. I believe the thinking is that it makes players easier to identify, why this is necessary I'm not sure, because really the only people who anyone is interested in at any given moment are the batsman and the bowler, which isn't really hard to work out.


----------



## tom73 (17 May 2020)

If ever we needed to hear the knowledgable and comforting words of Richie it’s now. 
The BBC must have some better highlights than the current offerings.
Some of the B&H cup finals would be a nice change. Anything a bit different really still plenty of county cricket fans about after all and that what won’t be around this year.  The big money games will be if they get the go ahead.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 May 2020)

matticus said:


> Did they even have helmets when you last watched?
> 
> ;-)


Of course.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 May 2020)

I was going to say 'but don't women wear skirts when playing cricket',but i looked at recent vids and saw they, like the men wear pants. I was thinking back to the old days, when i imagined them to still wear skirts.


----------



## Jaykun85 (17 May 2020)

is cricket still allowed to be played in the COVID era .. as from what I seen on the TV its very socially distanced already everyone on the Pitch seems to be in PPE and at least 6 feet apart while playing.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (31 May 2020)

This is nearly as stressful as it was last Summer!

I had been drinking beer from my lucky Lords mug all day and was beginning to suffer by these last few overs.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jun 2020)

More good news cricket fans!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/52920695


----------



## tom73 (5 Jun 2020)

Shame it's just highlights and not the greatest line up we so need Richie and his reassuring words at the moment.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jun 2020)

tom73 said:


> Shame it's just highlights and not the greatest line up we so need Richie and his reassuring words at the moment.



True, but better than nothing!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Jun 2020)

Hugh Manatee said:


> This is nearly as stressful as it was last Summer!
> 
> I had been drinking beer from my lucky Lords mug all day and was beginning to suffer by these last few overs.


I think TMS missed a trick on Sunday.

They should have re-recorded the commentary of the final super over, having NZ make that second run on the last ball to win the Final.

It would have been a fantastic wind-up. 

Am currently enjoying the rerun of the 2013 Ashes.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jul 2020)

I've been enjoying this test against the Windies, last day is really nicely set up.

Personally I think the BBC (other punditry is available) have been incredibly harsh on England*. 100 runs aside, both sides have suffered similar collapses, and England have done well to build a decent lead. If they can get over 200, victory may be there for the taking.

*With the exception of Denley - he is absolutely useless.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jul 2020)

7 for 2 (3 if Campbell doesn't come back from his injured toe).

Quite a start.


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Jul 2020)

AndyRM said:


> I've been enjoying this test against the Windies, last day is really nicely set up.
> 
> Personally I think the BBC (other punditry is available) have been incredibly harsh on England*. 100 runs aside, both sides have suffered similar collapses, and England have done well to build a decent lead. If they can get over 200, victory may be there for the taking.
> 
> *With the exception of Denley - he is absolutely useless.


Our bowling looks good at mo! Two early wickets but nicely balanced game. Tempting to stay in and not enjoy the sun?


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jul 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Our bowling looks good at mo! Two early wickets but nicely balanced game. Tempting to stay in and not enjoy the sun?



After a glorious morning, the clouds have arrived. Think I'll stick with the cricket.


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Jul 2020)

27-3 what a start!


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jul 2020)

I wonder if Windies will go mad and into one day mode? They're going to have to do something...


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jul 2020)

This is so, so tense. Although I'm an England fan (despite being Scottish), I'll be happy whatever the result. 

Both sides would say they deserve to win which I agree with, but nobody could argue with a draw (which is looking increasingly unlikely).

Test cricket truly is a wonderful game, in fact if I had a gun to my head I reckon it's what I'd pick if I was told I could only follow one sport for the rest of my life (preferably on a crackly long wave radio). Try explaining it to people though, and they look at you like you're an absolute lunatic.

"5 days, and there might not be a result?"

"Well yeah, but..."


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Jul 2020)

Windies bar a miracle now, and well done to them after losing those early wickets


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jul 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Windies bar a miracle now, and well done to them after losing those early wickets



Yep. Been a great performance from them, thoroughly deserved, and a good, close game. Shame Blackwood didn't get his century.

Plus the sun's back out now, so I'll be able to get a ride in this evening too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Yep. Been a great performance from them, thoroughly deserved, and a good, close game. Shame Blackwood didn't get his century.
> 
> Plus the sun's back out now, so I'll be able to get a ride in this evening too.


Yes, a shame for Blackwood after an excellent innings.


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Jul 2020)

Good game, and more to come at Old Trafford on thursday, could be a good series.
Nice to have a bit of cricket back


----------



## PaulB (16 Jul 2020)

I was determined to watch all of today's play and tail-end of my bike ride apart, I did. At times it was a Boycottian (it is now!) grind but England finished on a good score which forms a solid foundation for squaring the series.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Jul 2020)

PaulB said:


> I was determined to watch all of today's play and tail-end of my bike ride apart, I did. At times it was a Boycottian (it is now!) grind but England finished on a good score which forms a solid foundation for squaring the series.


Not seen much of it bit will check highlights.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jul 2020)

Shame not to review for the second wicket, but overall a very promising start. Hopefully the weather stays fair tomorrow, it's always frustrating to have what should be a match winning position taken away by rain.


----------



## ruffers (17 Jul 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Shame not to review for the second wicket, but overall a very promising start. Hopefully the weather stays fair tomorrow, it's always frustrating to have what should be a match winning position taken away by rain.



was a shame to not review for the second wicket. All in all it was a good day watching England bat, especially when Stokes started to open up a little.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Jul 2020)

ruffers said:


> was a shame to not review for the second wicket. All in all it was a good day watching England bat, especially when Stokes started to open up a little.


Stokes is superb when he goes up a gear like that spell yesterday, reminds me of KP at his best. Hope we get a few overs today?  Last two days at least


----------



## ruffers (18 Jul 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Stokes is superb when he goes up a gear like that spell yesterday, reminds me of KP at his best. Hope we get a few overs today?  Last two days at least



Going to have to be some good bowling to sneak a win now.
Yes you’re right there, KP at his best was awesome


----------



## geocycle (18 Jul 2020)

Agree re KP, what a naturally gifted player! But part of the press or public never quite accepted him. his mistakes were always magnified. I fear the same is already happening to Archer. Chris Froome is treated In a similar way.


----------



## ruffers (18 Jul 2020)

geocycle said:


> Agree re KP, what a naturally gifted player! But part of the press or public never quite accepted him. his mistakes were always magnified. I fear the same is already happening to Archer. Chris Froome is treated In a similar way.



I think Archer if he progresses as he is will be destroyed by the press. We seem to do it a lot to naturally gifted talent


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jul 2020)

I don't get the impression that anyone is gunning for Archer particularly.

As Braithwaite was saying in his comments, he'd do well to look to Stokes for counsel.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Jul 2020)

I have a feeling WI might declare overnight and England will forfeit their 2nd innings. 

Of course, England have to win to have any chance of winning the series, but hopefully the spirit of cricket is more important than the result. 

Maybe the run chase would be too much for them, but otherwise the match would be dull, and that's assuming the Manchester weather will allow full play over the next two days.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jul 2020)

Dayvo said:


> I have a feeling WI might declare overnight and England will forfeit their 2nd innings.
> 
> Of course, England have to win to have any chance of winning the series, but hopefully the spirit of cricket is more important than the result.
> 
> Maybe the run chase would be too much for them, but otherwise the match would be dull, and that's assuming the Manchester weather will allow full play over the next two days.



That would be pretty cool. Any sort of precedent for teams just going "aye, f*ck it" like this for the craic?


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Jul 2020)

Dayvo said:


> I have a feeling WI might declare overnight and England will forfeit their 2nd innings.
> 
> Of course, England have to win to have any chance of winning the series, but hopefully the spirit of cricket is more important than the result.
> 
> Maybe the run chase would be too much for them, but otherwise the match would be dull, and that's assuming the Manchester weather will allow full play over the next two days.


Has an extra day ever been played when a full day had been lost? Don't need to worry about tickets.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Jul 2020)

AndyRM said:


> That would be pretty cool. Any sort of precedent for teams just going "aye, f*ck it" like this for the craic?


IITC England did it against Soith Africa, who lost, and suspicions against Hansie Cronje started to surface.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Jul 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Has an extra day ever been played when a full day had been lost? Don't need to worry about tickets.


No, AFAIK extra days haven't been added to lost days. Not even in -975 when George Davis was 'innocent'.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2020)

Dayvo said:


> No, AFAIK extra days haven't been added to lost days. Not even in -975 when George Davis was 'innocent'.


Nor in 1976, when George Davis was ''in again.''


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Jul 2020)

AndyRM said:


> That would be pretty cool. Any sort of precedent for teams just going "aye, f*ck it" like this for the craic?



Short run chases contrived by both captains have happened in county cricket, but I've never heard of it in a Test.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Jul 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Short run chases contrived by both captains have happened in county cricket, but I've never heard of it in a Test.


Et voila! 

https://www.espncricinfo.com/series...5th-test-england-tour-of-south-africa-1999-00

It raised eyebrows due to the relatively low score to chase and win.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jul 2020)

Shame @Dayvo's prediction didn't come true, although I was discussing it with my old man this morning, and he pointed out that if they play until 7.30 today and tomorrow, then only 4 hours have been lost.

Not a great start from England really. WI seem to have doubled their score without even trying.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jul 2020)

Dayvo said:


> Et voila!
> 
> https://www.espncricinfo.com/series...5th-test-england-tour-of-south-africa-1999-00
> 
> It raised eyebrows due to the relatively low score to chase and win.



Wasn't that done for a betting fix?


----------



## Dayvo (19 Jul 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Wasn't that done for a betting fix?


Not knowingly at the time. 

England captain Michael Vaughn, apparently at the time, thought the decision was generous but done in the spirit of the game.

Little did we know...


----------



## Beebo (19 Jul 2020)

Dayvo said:


> Not knowingly at the time.
> 
> England captain Michael Vaughn, apparently at the time, thought the decision was generous but done in the spirit of the game.
> 
> Little did we know...


So half the captains knew. 
and all for a rubbish leather jacket.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jul 2020)

Stokes going off isn't good news, but game very much on at this point!


----------



## Beebo (19 Jul 2020)

What score will England need to declare?

We are182 ahead. Will 100 more be enough?


----------



## Dayvo (19 Jul 2020)

Beebo said:


> What score will England need to declare?
> 
> We are182 ahead. Will 100 more be enough?


Assuming the weather is going to be dry tomorrow, there'll be three sessions to set a target, and get 10 wickets - a tall order, especially if the wicket behaves itself and the Windies batsmen don't want to play ball. Going into the 3rd Test leading 1-0 is what they want, and I doubt very much if they'll go into One-day cricket mode to risk a victory.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jul 2020)

I reckon a lead of 300 would be a pretty huge psychological advantage.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jul 2020)

Hm. Steady chaps!


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jul 2020)

Alison Mitchell explaining the shipping forecast to Carlos Braithwaite is one of the finest pieces of TMS commentary ever.

And then him reading it was sublime!


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jul 2020)

Well well well! England won by 113 runs with an hour's play remaining.

If that was Pakistan batting, there would be serious questions being asked!

The Windies were looking comfortable playing for a draw, admittedly losing wickets when going for (unnecessary) shots, but maybe the TV/advertisers, with less interest for the final Test, thought about making it an all-to-play-for/winner takes it all scenario, and offered an 'enticement' to the tourists! 🤔😳

Or maybe I'm just more of a cynical git than I thought.

But no taking away from Stokes' match performance: what a competitor!


----------



## ruffers (20 Jul 2020)

Great win and performance


----------



## Beebo (24 Jul 2020)

I can’t wait to see the man mountain Rakhaam Cornwall bowling.
He’s the heaviest player ever to play test cricket.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Jul 2020)

Beebo said:


> I can’t wait to see the man mountain Rakhaam Cornwall bowling.
> He’s the heaviest player ever to play test cricket.


He's 6'6" too!


----------



## Chromatic (24 Jul 2020)

Good catch by him in the slips just now.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jul 2020)

Ooh, looking forward to watching a bit soon 125-4, lets hope rain holds off unlike last test


----------



## ruffers (24 Jul 2020)

Yeah he did take a very good catch at slip, buttler seemed to just paddle him for two big sixes. Game now opening up well.


----------



## Beebo (27 Jul 2020)

Broad is just 1 wicket away from becoming only the 7th player to take 500 Test wickets.

it’s a shame that he will most probably do this in an empty stadium


----------



## ruffers (27 Jul 2020)

Definitely a shame because what an amazing achievement.


----------



## downesy (27 Jul 2020)

Have been distracted by the football, but have enjoyed this series it's great to see the west indies being competitive again .
I grew up watching Richards , Greenidge,Roberts ,Ambrose etc... great players and teams,and some fantastic memories


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2020)

Beebo said:


> Broad is just 1 wicket away from becoming only the 7th player to take 500 Test wickets.
> 
> it’s a shame that he will most probably do this in an empty stadium


Broad seems exceptionally happy in his bubble, though - very, very focused.


----------



## ruffers (27 Jul 2020)

Yeah very focused, I agree. I think being dropped for the first test may have helped.


----------



## Beebo (28 Jul 2020)

He’s done it.
And as someone on TMS said, he did it without choosing the preferred end, as Anderson has had first dibs most games.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jul 2020)

Well, they managed to beat the weather! I thought that England batted far too long in the 2nd innings given the weather forecast - maybe 60 or so runs too long. And, because time was always going to be part of the equation, I thought a change in the batting order would have made sense. In the end, they managed to finish ahead of the weather so all's good. England were never behind in the match but they didnt beat the weather by all that much. 

That Kraig Brathwaite, gifting England bowlers 500 wickets twice! I reckon Brathwaite in the TMS booth put him up to it.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Aug 2020)

There I was, expecting England to lose by around 140 runs!


----------



## ruffers (8 Aug 2020)

Haha, i would have agreed with you given how well the Pakistan bowlers were bowling. But what a great batting performance by woakes, buttler, and root. Great win


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Aug 2020)

Wow! Only caught bits and pieces due to negligible signal but what an epic recovery. Can't wait to see replay tomorrow, well done the lads


----------



## AndyRM (9 Aug 2020)

Broad is a ridiculously good cricketer. 

We've been lucky to get to see him and Anderson bowl in the same side, and while Jimmy generally gets the plaudits, Broad is the better player.


----------



## PaulB (9 Aug 2020)

I worried a bit when Sibley went but after that, England went from strength to strength. No doubting in that side, they're very good.


----------



## Beebo (11 Aug 2020)

I’ve often wondered about whether Chris Broad should be match referee for England games where his son is playing. It brings unnecessary accusations of possible bias.

apparently he fined his son for swearing against Pakistan.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Aug 2020)

Beebo said:


> I’ve often wondered about whether Chris Broad should be match referee for England games where his son is playing. It brings unnecessary accusations of possible bias.
> 
> apparently he fined his son for swearing against Pakistan.



He did fine him, and gave him another demerit point. As I understand it, there's not much more he could have done really. 

Stuart has accepted the fine, and the point. 

I see no bias there at all.


----------



## geocycle (11 Aug 2020)

I agree that on this occasion there was no bias but in most conflict of interest situations I would have expectEd someone else to adjudicate. It seems a bit unprofessional and avoidable. Reminds me when a 16 year old leggy In a village match appealed for LBW against me with the ball pitching a foot outside leg - ’how was that, Dad!’ - there was only ever going to be one result!


----------



## Beebo (11 Aug 2020)

AndyRM said:


> He did fine him, and gave him another demerit point. As I understand it, there's not much more he could have done really.
> 
> Stuart has accepted the fine, and the point.
> 
> I see no bias there at all.


i agree. there doesn’t appear to be any bias, it’s just odd that a father can referee an international match where his son is playing.

Every single Englishman is unable to umpire a England match, but the father of a player can be the referee, it just seems odd.


----------



## Dayvo (11 Aug 2020)

Beebo said:


> I’ve often wondered about whether Chris Broad should be match referee for England games where his son is playing. It brings unnecessary accusations of possible bias.
> 
> apparently he fined his son for swearing against Pakistan.


Hopefully he docked him a week's pocket money, too! 

😉


----------



## AndyRM (12 Aug 2020)

Beebo said:


> i agree. there doesn’t appear to be any bias, it’s just odd that a father can referee an international match where his son is playing.
> 
> Every single Englishman is unable to umpire a England match, but the father of a player can be the referee, it just seems odd.



I agree that it's odd. But then, there aren't many referees/umpires at elite level which makes things tricky.

Much as I love cricket, and I do, it's not a sport that makes things easy on itself sometimes.

Light meters can get in the sea for a start.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Aug 2020)

Anyone watching the Test match? I feel obliged to post something on this most underused thread. Eng 91-2 this morning, Burns another woeful innings but Pakistani spinners look a right handful. I'm hunkering down for a few more hours viewing, Mrs Fondo possibly not


----------



## AndyRM (21 Aug 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Anyone watching the Test match? I feel obliged to post something on this most underused thread. Eng 91-2 this morning, Burns another woeful innings but Pakistani spinners look a right handful. I'm hunkering down for a few more hours viewing, Mrs Fondo possibly not



Thank you for the reminder. After the non-event that was the last Test I'd forgotten it was on. 

Good rebuilding job by Crawley and Root so far, but it is maddening to be in that sort of position, and so often. I can't remember the last time I looked at England's openers and had any sort of confidence in them.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Aug 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Thank you for the reminder. After the non-event that was the last Test I'd forgotten it was on.
> 
> Good rebuilding job by Crawley and Root so far, but it is maddening to be in that sort of position, and so often. I can't remember the last time I looked at England's openers and had any sort of confidence in them.


Agree, we depend on 3 and 4 much more often than we should. Anyhow the pair of them look set for the time being so could be a decent partnership?


----------



## Chromatic (21 Aug 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Agree, we depend on 3 and 4 much more often than we should. Anyhow the pair of them look set for the time being so could be a decent partnership?




You and your big mouth!


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Aug 2020)

Chromatic said:


> You and your big mouth!


Oh no! I was watching it recorded with 5 min delay!! Crawley looks good for 100??


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Aug 2020)

crikey! And no Stokes to pull us out of the do do....127-4


----------



## Chromatic (21 Aug 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Oh no! I was watching it recorded with 5 min delay!! Crawley looks good for 100??



Let's hope so but maybe you shouldn't have said it, commentators curse and all that. Look what happened above just now.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Aug 2020)

Excellent days play. Quality batting by England, but Pakistan really didn't offer much with the ball, which is unusual.

Hopefully a massive total and an innings victory. Nice and comprehensive.

Inevitably, we will now collapse and make a total arse of things.

And no sign of a light meter!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Aug 2020)

Great day for the Gatwick lad. Maiden century and showing some stickability.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Aug 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Oh no! I was watching it recorded with 5 min delay!! Crawley looks good for 100??


May I revise that to 200?


----------



## Chromatic (21 Aug 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> May I revise that to 200?



You know what happened last time you said something like that!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Aug 2020)

Whether he goes on to score 200 or is out in the first over of the day, it won't change what I thought was a pretty special batting performance today. He's got a big range of strokes, hits the ball hard, more with fast hands than with brute force, and simply looks very balanced. 

I've set him up to fall onto his wicket, haven't I....?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Aug 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> crikey! And no Stokes to pull us out of the do do....127-4


...and a 300 run partnership later.... Phenomenal stuff!


----------



## AndyRM (22 Aug 2020)

F*cking declare already Joe!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Aug 2020)

AndyRM said:


> F*cking declare already Joe!


I haven't got cricket on TV but I'm guessing the light's good and play can go on till 7.30. So aim for a couple of wickets before stumps?


----------



## AndyRM (22 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I haven't got cricket on TV but I'm guessing the light's good and play can go on till 7.30. So aim for a couple of wickets before stumps?



Yeah, but still. Should have declared 2 overs earlier I reckon. Not that it makes a huge amount of difference. 

I rate Root highly as a player, but he is a very cautious captain, and makes some weird fielding and bowling decisions.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Aug 2020)

In fact, it makes no difference at all. This could well be over tomorrow.


----------



## Beebo (23 Aug 2020)

17 wickets in day will be going some.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Aug 2020)

Beebo said:


> 17 wickets in day will be going some.



This is true. But it pretty much was finished yesterday. 

My innings victory prediction is looking pretty good.


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Aug 2020)

AndyRM said:


> My innings victory prediction is looking pretty good.


Unless it rains


----------



## AndyRM (24 Aug 2020)

Very annoying. I thought the bad weather wasn't due until Tuesday.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Aug 2020)

At least Sky Cricket have got Stokesey's epic last stand v Aus on.... wow, makes up for delay at least


----------



## Chromatic (25 Aug 2020)

Looks like rain delays may save Pakistan, let's hope it does the same for Somerset.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Aug 2020)

Not seen whats going on as making a lasagne, safe (I suspected) that it would be stumps by now. Shame for Jimmy!


----------



## AndyRM (25 Aug 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Not seen whats going on as making a lasagne, safe (I suspected) that it would be stumps by now. Shame for Jimmy!



We've been back on for about 10 minutes, but nothing else has happened.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Aug 2020)

Good stuff! Might get 3 hours in (here's hoping)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2020)

So, Anderson gets his 600th test wicket! And as a statistics bonus, courtesy TMS's statistician, Andy Salzman, the millionth run involving the England team has just been scored!


----------



## matticus (26 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> ... involving the England team ...


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Aug 2020)

Trying to remember who was next wicket taker ahead of him? Kumble on 600 odd? Could he make it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Aug 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Trying to remember who was next wicket taker ahead of him? Kumble on 600 odd? Could he make it?


Kumble is 519, I think. Very doable for Anderson. And it might be Muralitharan up around 600.


----------



## matticus (26 Aug 2020)

I don't see the appeal of moving up from 5th to 4th on some arbitrary list. Maybe being best ever (globally, or nationally, or gingers) - i can see the attraction of that. And round numbers always have an appeal ( so 5-fers, 100runs, or 10,000 career runs, etc)

I guess I'm not a natural statto!


----------



## Chromatic (26 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Kumble is 519, I think. Very doable for Anderson. And it might be Muralitharan up around 600.



Muralitharan 800
Warne 708
Kumble 619

are ahead of him.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Aug 2020)

Chromatic said:


> Muralitharan 800
> Warne 708
> Kumble 619
> 
> are ahead of him.


Ah yes, heaven knows why I wrote 600.


----------



## Beebo (26 Aug 2020)

He’ll never beat Warne 708 and Murali 800.
He’s already the most successful fast bowler ever.
Spinners have it a bit more easy especially on sub continent pitches.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Sep 2020)

Some result at tonight's T20! I'd switched to the Scotland v Israel, assuming the game was over at 124/1 and intermittently checked in. Glad I made the decision to switch back to the cricket, I don't know why I still bother with the national side at football any more, the Steve Clarke effect I suppose.


----------



## downesy (6 Sep 2020)

A great summer of cricket so far, thanks to the west Indies, and Pakistan for making great sacrifices to make it happen. 
Ian bell has announced his retirement at the end of the season, a bears and England legend. Spent many happy afternoons at edgbaston watching him flourish into an outstanding batsman


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Sep 2020)

What a match! What a finale! And what a shame that two great games have registered just three posts, including this one, on CycleChat.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Sep 2020)

swee'pea99 said:


> What a match! What a finale! And what a shame that two great games have registered just three posts, including this one, on CycleChat.


I did mention it but on a different thread! (I can't take Twenty20 too seriously; 20/20 is to test cricket as beach volleyball is to the Olympics.) It's hard to believe how Australia managed to lose the first game from the position Finch and Warner got the team into. And today, Australia suffered from being rusty with the bat, I thought. They needed get their middle order batsmen back into form.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Sep 2020)

Disappointing result tonight. I had things to do and ducked out of listening at 123/5, letting them post just shy of 300 from there is really poor bowling, especially having won the toss.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Sep 2020)

Respectable total today given how we started the game. And an excellent start by the bowlers. It would be a record breaking chase at Old Trafford should Australia manage it.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Sep 2020)

Ah well, another great game, but too little too late from England, and some poor fielding.


----------



## Beebo (15 Jan 2021)

England are giving Sri Lanka a whooping at the moment. 
Root is of fire. 
It’s odd listening to TMS knowing that they are sitting in a TV studio in the UK watching it on the TV.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jan 2021)

Beebo said:


> England are giving Sri Lanka a whooping at the moment.
> Root is of fire.
> It’s odd listening to TMS knowing that they are sitting in a TV studio in the UK watching it on the TV.


Great interview with Lawrence's dad - miles away from the public school side of cricket.


----------



## Beebo (15 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Great interview with Lawrence's dad - miles away from the public school side of cricket.


Didn’t realise he was live!
That could have gone very wrong


----------



## Beebo (16 Jan 2021)

Root shames a double hundred, the tail doesn’t offer much resistance and Sri Lanka are batting again with the aim of not lost by an innings.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Jan 2021)

Beebo said:


> Root shames a double hundred, the tail doesn’t offer much resistance and Sri Lanka are batting again with the aim of not lost by an innings.


Enjoyed that! Terrific by Root, and well done the one man Barmy Army


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Enjoyed that! Terrific by Root, and well done the one man Barmy Army



Heard about this guy on the radio today. Love his style.


----------



## Beebo (17 Jan 2021)

Commentary from TMS via the Sri Lankan television feed is offering some TMS gold.
Aggers just called a wicket which turned out to be a replay.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jan 2021)

14/3.

This is like England from the 90s.


----------



## Beebo (17 Jan 2021)

AndyRM said:


> 14/3.
> 
> This is like England from the 90s.


No way. We can’t blow it from here.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jan 2021)

Beebo said:


> No way. We can’t blow it from here.



I admire your confidence.


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Jan 2021)

So 23 runs in total from our openers in this test? SL rightly got back in the game, big crowd tomorrow do you think? Our fella has been joined by a local flag waver, good on them.


----------



## Beebo (18 Jan 2021)

Wrapped it up easily in the end.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Jan 2021)

Looking forward to Fridays 2nd Test, expecting a 2-0, but who knows?


----------



## Dayvo (18 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Looking forward to Fridays 2nd Test, expecting a 2-0, but who knows?


Should do it: we’ve got the batting, the bowling and, not least, _the_ fan! 

And if you can lip-read this, he’s shouting ‘ bar-mee ar-meeee!’


----------



## Beebo (18 Jan 2021)

I can’t see SL being that bad again. 
I predict a draw.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Jan 2021)

Beebo said:


> I can’t see SL being that bad again.
> I predict a draw.


I think that is a reasonable call. SL showed in the second innings they can bat and that the first innings was some sort of mental aberration. England, if push comes to shove, would be happy with a draw so the onus will be on SL to get the 20 wickets.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jan 2021)

What a performance from India!


----------



## Dayvo (19 Jan 2021)

AndyRM said:


> What a performance from India!


Even better, what a performance from Australia!


----------



## Beebo (19 Jan 2021)

AndyRM said:


> What a performance from India!


They needed 324 runs going into the last day.
To all the world it looked like a draw. But they played for the win. Amazing stuff.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jan 2021)

I always celebrate a victory against The Sandpaper Boys, but this one was particularly pleasing, even more so after some pretty disgraceful scenes at the third test.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Jan 2021)

AndyRM said:


> I always celebrate a victory against The Sandpaper Boys, but this one was particularly pleasing, even more so after some pretty disgraceful scenes at the third test.


There’s loads of things like this on FB.






I think Paine has cooked his goose. Not a good captain, and not the best gloveman, either.


----------



## Beebo (19 Jan 2021)

Dayvo said:


> There’s loads of things like this on FB.
> View attachment 569672
> 
> 
> I think Paine has cooked his goose. Not a good captain, and not the best gloveman, either.


The Aussies have reverted back to type.
They had a couple of years after sandpapergate of pretending to be nice but they can’t help themselves, it’s in their DNA.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Jan 2021)

AndyRM said:


> What a performance from India!


Will give that a watch later


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jan 2021)

Beebo said:


> The Aussies have reverted back to type.
> They had a coupe of years after sandpapergate of pretending to be nice but they can’t help themselves, it’s in their DNA.



Definitely agree with that. The crocodile tears were painfully transparent and it didn't take long for the mask to slip. 

I know every team has their problems and issues, but I can think of more unpleasant incidents over the years involving them than any other.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (19 Jan 2021)

Great result from india
What did Tim Paine say "Can't wait to get you at the Gabba".
Love to see the loud mouthed cheating aussies get beat.


----------



## Chromatic (23 Jan 2021)

I see our openers have piled on the runs again.


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> So 23 runs in total from our openers in this test?
> 
> Deja vu? What a shambles from Cribley or Sawlies, i get confused as they are equally cr*p.
> They both look really uncomfortable compared to lower order. Good test though


----------



## Chromatic (23 Jan 2021)

6 innings between them and 28 scored in total, it really is piss poor.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jan 2021)

Chromatic said:


> 6 innings between them and 28 scored in total, it really is piss poor.


Send a couple of openers who can't play spin to the sub-continent? Madness.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Jan 2021)

England HAVE TO sort out the problem with both openers in time for the Ashes tour this coming winter. 

There doesn’t appear to be a shoe-in pair and previous ’experiments’ failed due to lack of confidence, technique, application and/or ability.

Maybe Alistair Cook could be lulled out of retirement and paired with Jonny Bairstow!

Hopefully a successful opening pair will be unearthed this summer.


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Jan 2021)

Chromatic said:


> 6 innings between them and 28 scored in total, it really is piss poor.


Embuldinaya has got all six wickets against them, and probably eight monday/tues? I wish Geoff Boycott was commentating


----------



## Chromatic (23 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Embuldinaya has got all six wickets against them, and probably eight monday/tues? I wish Geoff Boycott was commentating



It would be great to hear what Boycott would have to say.


----------



## matticus (23 Jan 2021)

Chromatic said:


> It would be great to hear what Boycott would have to say.


File under: _Things I never thought I 'd hear said about English cricket._



Dayvo said:


> Maybe Alistair Cook could be lulled out of retirement and paired with Jonny Bairstow!
> 
> Hopefully a successful opening pair will be unearthed this summer.


Cook and Aggers are doing a great job this week on TMS. Probably my preferred pair from the squad! (although Tuffers is great in small doses)


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jan 2021)

Root looked gutted! Maybe wishing his openers didn't leave him in the sh*te so often?


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jan 2021)

*last 3 innings:
Craw + Sib = 28
Root = 415


----------



## matticus (24 Jan 2021)

I think you've made your point Grant!

Anyway...
What's your favourite outfield animal spotting? 🙂


----------



## matticus (24 Jan 2021)

... and can England win from here??
Will Leech be inspired by his captain?
Can Anderson score more than a 5fer?


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jan 2021)

matticus said:


> ... and can England win from here??
> Will Leech be inspired by his captain?
> Can Anderson score more than a 5fer?


Anything we get in the morning is a bonus, I am less confident on the 2-0 now, tough to call? Been great so far, then India in a week and a bit


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jan 2021)

matticus said:


> ... and can England win from here??
> Will Leech be inspired by his captain?
> Can Anderson score more than a 5fer?



He took 6 for 40 in the first innings.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jan 2021)

AndyRM said:


> He took 6 for 40 in the first innings.


Come on Jimmy! 14 more and he nicks Kumble's third ALL-TIME spot. Can he do it?


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Come on Jimmy! 14 more and he nicks Kumble's third ALL-TIME spot. Can he do it?



Would be some achievement to break up the spinners. Assuming he stays injury free I don't see why he can't.


----------



## Beebo (25 Jan 2021)

Batting 4th on this pitch could be tricky. 
The lead is over 150 now. Anything over 180 would be a very tough ask.


----------



## Dayvo (25 Jan 2021)

And Root’s on a Test hat-trick next time he bowls in a Test match.
His figures for the SL 2nd innings: 
1.5-1-0-2
😎


----------



## Beebo (25 Jan 2021)

So target is 164


----------



## rich p (25 Jan 2021)

Home and dry....almost.

Great win from that position and a 1st innings deficit


----------



## matticus (25 Jan 2021)

woo-hoo!

This is the most impressive stat:
"England have their fifth successive win on the road (three in South Africa, two here) – the first time they’ve done that for more than a century."
All my time following test cricket, we've expected to get whipped abroad, so this feels like a real shift. The Ashes should be no problem!!!


----------



## Dayvo (25 Jan 2021)

I love you, Buttler!









Easy in the end, but it’ll be a different ball game in India.
I still believe they should have their strongest X1 out on the ground but the powers-that-be obviously know better.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jan 2021)

Sri Lanka crumbled more than the pitch. Still, credit where credit's due: Sibley managed to survive. That was looking very improbable a couple of days ago.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jan 2021)

Just saw this on FB! Must admit it surprised me given that over 2,000 Tests have been played.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Jan 2021)

rich p said:


> Home and dry....almost.
> 
> Great win from that position and a 1st innings deficit


Whilst Sri Lanka are an inexperienced Test side, to go and win 2-0 away from home after losing the toss on both occasions is no mean feat. Give the openers time. They don't experience conditions like Galle very often and it takes a lot of getting used to. 
It will be very interesting to see how England get on against a buoyant India. Glad I bought my £25/month Now TV subscription for lockdown binge sport watching


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Jan 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Whilst Sri Lanka are an inexperienced Test side, to go and win 2-0 away from home after losing the toss on both occasions is no mean feat. Give the openers time. They don't experience conditions like Galle very often and it takes a lot of getting used to.
> It will be very interesting to see how England get on against a buoyant India. Glad I bought my £25/month Now TV subscription for lockdown binge sport watching


Watching cricket is a great lockdown tonic! Finally saw Aus v India highlights... superb! Lets hope we get similar entertainment next week.
Currently checking out Pakistan v SA which is nicely set up.
Question is, will we get to see the NZ and India tour 'live' this summer? Really hope so . Great on tv, greater being there with a cold pint to hand.


----------



## matticus (28 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Question is, will we get to see the NZ and India tour 'live' this summer?


NZ are coming to england in June. Based on the 2020 sport, I think there's a good chance of limited crowds for those matches (cricket stadiums are big and spread out). Cross your fingers.
ENG's 1st test in India is early Feb. So you can't take me to watch that one, Grant  But a pretty friendly start time for us radio listeners 

(are they the tours you meant?)
EDIT: doh! Didn't realise India were touring here in August 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Jan 2021)

Aug 4th Trent Bridge ... here's hoping


----------



## Dayvo (28 Jan 2021)

matticus said:


> EDIT: doh! Didn't realise India were touring here in August 🤦‍♂️



England are indeed touring India this winter: the first Test starts 5th Feb.

https://www.google.no/amp/s/cricket...reaming-details-and-all-you-need-to-know/amp/


----------



## Dayvo (29 Jan 2021)

Saw this on FB and am going to make a poster of it!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (31 Jan 2021)

Dayvo said:


> England are indeed touring India this winter: the first Test starts 5th Feb.
> 
> https://www.google.no/amp/s/cricket...reaming-details-and-all-you-need-to-know/amp/



I’m hoping C4 pull their fingers out and buy the rights to show this tour in the UK from Disney. They’re leaving it a bit late as the first test match starts this week.

I don’t think Disney were planning on selling the UK rights at all, but the interest level is a lot higher than normal with the ongoing lockdowns and it seems they may have changed their mind. I guess there are a lot of Indians now resident in the UK who will want to watch it.

Annoyingly, Test Match Special don’t have the radio rights so will have to put up with the awful radio adverts on TalkSport2.


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Jan 2021)

Looks hopeful?
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.te...uction-show-india-vs-england-test-series/amp/


----------



## Dayvo (31 Jan 2021)

I’m going to have to see if I can live-stream it or if Channel 4 have a ’play’ function.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jan 2021)

I'm thinking of coughing up the £25 a month subscription for the month. If I'm hooked, I'll renew for the 2nd month.


----------



## matticus (31 Jan 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Annoyingly, Test Match Special don’t have the radio rights so will have to put up with the awful radio adverts on TalkSport2.


Pants. TV coverage is very little use to me.


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm thinking of coughing up the £25 a month subscription for the month. If I'm hooked, I'll renew for the 2nd month.


Won't it be free on C4?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Won't it be free on C4?


Maybe, but I tend to wake early so live might suit me better. Besides, with lockdown there's little else to do....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Feb 2021)

Crikey, they're leaving this late: https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...rights-for-england-test-cricket-tour-of-india It's looking like it will be a last minute announcement if Sky don't gazump.

@Grant Fondo - I didn't realise Ch 4 would bid for 4am coverage!


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Crikey, they're leaving this late: https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...rights-for-england-test-cricket-tour-of-india It's looking like it will be a last minute announcement if Sky don't gazump.
> 
> @Grant Fondo - I didn't realise Ch 4 would bid for 4am coverage!


Still not sure the C4 deal is done... nothing in schedules? Less than two days away whats going on?


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Feb 2021)

Oh, hang on a tick.... https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....rights-for-england-test-cricket-tour-of-india


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Still not sure the C4 deal is done... nothing in schedules? Less than two days away whats going on?


*er, Friday 4am . Its how it should be, watching the natIonal side for FREE! Cook&Broad on the mikes.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (2 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> *er, Friday 4am . Its how it should be, watching the natIonal side for FREE! Cook&Broad on the mikes.





At last! Some good news.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Feb 2021)

Seems a lifetime ago it was on 'normal' TV......


----------



## matticus (2 Feb 2021)

> with the BBC Test Match Special team set to revive the “Cricket Social” format when their pundits discuss the action in an online broadcast that does not have ball-by-ball commentary.


That sounds a bit ... odd. :-\


----------



## matticus (2 Feb 2021)

Aww, this is a nice comment from the Guardian news page:


> This news has just made my 88 year old cricket fanatic father in law's day! He's been ill and Covid confined to his house, unable to see his old chums for a glass of scotch and a natter on a Friday evening. Lets's hope there is some good cricket played although it's pretty hard to impress a guy who saw Bradman play live!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (3 Feb 2021)

I’m starting to get excited about this series.

My gut feel is that India will be too strong for us - and they’re not averse to creating pitches that really favour their team. As they should.

I’m not sure our spinners are up to snuff, but really hope to be proved wrong. We could do with another Graeme Swann.

If England manage to win or draw this series then they really are well on the way to being a great team.

I’m not working Friday so may set my alarm to watch the start of the first day.

Anyone know who the commentators/pundits are going to be?


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Feb 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’m starting to get excited about this series.
> 
> My gut feel is that India will be too strong for us - and they’re not averse to creating pitches that really favour their team. As they should.
> 
> ...


I understand its Cook and Strauss on C4 commentary, just wish Cooky was opening for us after all he is two years younger than Jimmy


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Feb 2021)

Its official, can't wait


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (3 Feb 2021)

Apparently they are using the Star Sports commentary feed.

Their team for the english commentary is Harsha Bhogle, Nick Knight, Marc Butcher, Sunil Gavaskar, Deep Das Gupta, Murali Karthik and Laxman Sivaramakrishnan.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Feb 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Apparently they are using the Star Sports commentary feed.
> 
> Their team for the english commentary is Harsha Bhogle, Nick Knight, Marc Butcher, Sunil Gavaskar, Deep Das Gupta, Murali Karthik and Laxman Sivaramakrishnan.


I'll take that. Reckon it will be a great series  Looking forward to some CC banter on Friday!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Feb 2021)

Right then. Here we go.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Feb 2021)

Morning. I missed the morning session but I'm in for this one. That Star logo looks like a beer bottle top.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning. I missed the morning session but I'm in for this one. That Star logo looks like a beer bottle top.



lol. Try and last until the sun is over the yardarm at least.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Feb 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> lol. Try and last until the sun is over the yardarm at least.


I'm only on to my 2nd mug of tea. India are keeping the pressure up here.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Feb 2021)

Yes. I think Root staying in for a good long innings may be critical.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Feb 2021)

I’m not liking the virtual high-pitched background crowd buzz in the commentary that much - I think Sky do that much better. I shouldn’t complain though as it’s free. 

I’d normally have the TV on mute and listen to the TMS commentary if I could get it synced up - but the TMS Cricket Social format is too distracting and prevents you getting absorbed into what’s going on.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Feb 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’m not liking the virtual high-pitched background crowd buzz in the commentary that much - I think Sky do that much better. I shouldn’t complain though as it’s free.
> 
> I’d normally have the TV on mute and listen to the TMS commentary if I could get it synced up - but the TMS Cricket Social format is too distracting and prevents you getting absorbed into what’s going on.


Are Talksport 2 not covering it?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Are Talksport 2 not covering it?



Radio adverts!  The spawn of Satan.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Feb 2021)

Just tried TalkSport2. The commentary is about 30 seconds behind the pictures.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Feb 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Radio adverts!  The spawn of Satan.


That's the price of free, I suppose.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Feb 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Just tried TalkSport2. The commentary is about 30 seconds behind the pictures.


You could make up your own commentary and then see how it compares when the radio version comes along....


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You could make up your own commentary and then see how it compares when the radio version comes along....



I suspect there would be many more expletives in mine.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Feb 2021)

That ball looks about 200 overs old.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Feb 2021)

I believe live streaming is available on the C4 app as from tomorrow.
🤞


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Feb 2021)

Morning you early birds  Up to speed now. Thought they were letting 25000 in? Clearly not.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Feb 2021)

50* for Root!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Feb 2021)

Well. I’m glad Marc Butcher explained the qualification requirements for 
the World Test Champs so clearly.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Feb 2021)

Nice start on a typical day one track. Feel a bit sorry for Lawrence having to go in at three without much experience. 
Stokes makes such a difference to the batting line up letting us field seven specialist batsmen. 187-2 so hoping with that batting line up England can get 400+ and then see how India goes as the pitch deteriorates


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Feb 2021)

Rooooot!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Feb 2021)

Sublime form for Root!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Feb 2021)

He makes scoring runs look so easy that you don’t realise how big a total he’s accumulating.

He seemed to go from 50-90 by just blocking and stroking the odd single.

It’s kind of magical to watch.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Feb 2021)

Root’s 100 in his 100th Test.
Also a hundred in his 98th (double ton) and 99th Test - the first batsman in Test cricket to achieve that!


----------



## Dayvo (5 Feb 2021)

Sibley falls lbw in the last over of the day for 87.
A good innings of patience and application - sets it up nicely for the middle order to build on tomorrow.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Feb 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Sibley falls lbw in the last over of the day for 87.
> A good innings of patience and application - sets it up nicely for the middle order to build on tomorrow.


Good wasn't he? Seems to have put the shakyness in Sri Lanka behind him  Done by a good ball near the end as well.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Feb 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Sibley falls lbw in the last over of the day for 87.
> A good innings of patience and application - sets it up nicely for the middle order to build on tomorrow.



Geoff Boycott must have got through a whole box of tissues watching Sibley’s innings today. 

Even though his type of player doesn’t score very quickly it’s still really important that we have a couple of that type of player at the top of the order. You could see that his defiance was really starting to affect the Indian players mentally and let’s face it, the mental side of the game is critical in top level sport.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Feb 2021)

Hope Burns doesn't dwell on his 'moment of madness' too much, that will play right into India's hands.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (6 Feb 2021)

It doesn’t get much better than watching Root and Stokes in action together.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Feb 2021)

It's all a bit tight this morning, with the exception of a 6 from Stokes which came out of nowhere.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (6 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's all a bit tight this morning, with the exception of a 6 from Stokes which came out of nowhere.



I’m hoping the commentators where correct when they implied the batsmen were ‘settling in’ for a long innings.

Indians just used up two reviews. Nice.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Feb 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’m hoping the commentators where correct when they implied the batsmen were ‘settling in’ for a long innings.
> 
> Indians just used up two reviews. Nice.


Stokes is having to deal with some rough here. He looks unsettled.


----------



## Beebo (6 Feb 2021)

Root is in the form of his life. 
We won’t see batting like this very often from an English player in the sub continent. 
A180 and two double hundreds in 3 tests!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Feb 2021)

Beebo said:


> Root is in the form of his life.
> We won’t see batting like this very often from an English player in the sub continent.
> A180 and two double hundreds in 3 tests!


Yes, that's 600 runs already this year. Phenomenal. And haven't 2 of his dismissals this year been run outs?


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, that's 600 runs already this year. Phenomenal. And haven't 2 of his dismissals this year been run outs?


The great Viv Richards in his sights, after romping past such lesser known batsmen as Boycott, Gower and Pietersen in last couple of weeks. Astonishing!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2021)

578 all out and Archer's bowling excellently. 27-1.

Archer's now taken Gill. As I haven't had the chance to watch ball-by-ball test cricket till now, I don't know much about Gill, but he looks like an excellent batsman. I think we might get our chance to see him in action for longer later in the series.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, that's 600 runs already this year. Phenomenal. And haven't 2 of his dismissals this year been run outs?


Yeah, he really needs to improve his running/calling.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Feb 2021)

Wow! Two in two overs for Bess. Kohli and Rahane - captain and vice-captain. India in tatters.
Didn’t see the catch (can’t get the C4 app to work) but seems like a stonking catch by Root!


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Feb 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Wow! Two in two overs for Bess. Kohli and Rahane - captain and vice-captain. India in tatters.
> Didn’t see the catch (can’t get the C4 app to work) but seems like a stonking catch by Root!


It was a hell of a catch! Not writing India off just yet it was a slow start for them in Aus (all out for 36!), they could well hang on for a spell tomorrow.
Dropping Crawley was a good move I think.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Feb 2021)

I think Bairstow could do a decent job of opening until the next great thing(s) come along. 
He has a good technique, is positive and keen. He’s a good, but not great ‘keeper (funnily enough, a very good fielder), although Pope is also a ‘keeper/batsman and back-up to Buttler.
Fun fact: Joe Root’s 1st, 50th and 100th Tests were played in India. 🙂


----------



## Aravis (7 Feb 2021)

On a totally different subject, former Glamorgan and West Indies fast bowler Ezra Moseley was killed yesterday by a car when riding his bike:

https://telanganatoday.com/former-west-indies-pacer-ezra-moseley-dead-in-tragic-road-accident

His is a name I certainly remember. RIP.

It may demonstrate a slightly macabre mentality, but one of my favourite "relaxation" sites is Espncricinfo's deaths column. Over the years many many players, famous and obscure, who I used to enjoy watching have passed through, and it's always good to know. Bruce Taylor was a very fine player for NZ, a forerunner of Richard Hadlee.


----------



## matticus (8 Feb 2021)

Aravis said:


> It may demonstrate a slightly macabre mentality, but one of my favourite "relaxation" sites is Espncricinfo's deaths column.


"macabre" you say? I might even go as far as morbid!

(it's good to honour the dead - and you can't do that if you don't know that they've passed).


----------



## nickyboy (8 Feb 2021)

Gonna take a hell of a rearguard action by India to save this Test (Gabba anyone?). No chance they chase it down so can they hold for a draw? I suspect not. If a mediocre spinner like Leach can bamboozle an Indian opener who has spent his cricket career handling spin, it will be too difficult to hold out.

Winning the toss is such an important aspect of the game. I'd like to see that idea of the away team being allowed to choose whether to bat or field first in all Tests being given a try


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Feb 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Gonna take a hell of a rearguard action by India to save this Test (Gabba anyone?). No chance they chase it down so can they hold for a draw? I suspect not. If a mediocre spinner like Leach can bamboozle an Indian opener who has spent his cricket career handling spin, it will be too difficult to hold out.
> 
> Winning the toss is such an important aspect of the game. I'd like to see that idea of the away team being allowed to choose whether to bat or field first in all Tests being given a try


My concern would be that they knocked Leach out of the attack at one point in the first innings and Bess was bowling poorly yesterday. I hope Bess is well rested. 

I don't think I imagined this: Root played one delivery as a left-hander. It was the last ball of the over, the bowler (Ishant?) was coming round the wicket. It didn't look at all uncomfortable for him. I'm going to have to watch the highlights to see if it really happened.

Oh, I forgot to say: I think it will be a draw.


----------



## PaulB (8 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oh, I forgot to say: I think it will be a draw.



Seriously? It will be a major task for India to draw this. I can't see them breaking the test world record score of all time on that pitch on the last day. They will not score at 4 runs an over for nearly 100 overs, surely?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Feb 2021)

PaulB said:


> Seriously? It will be a major task for India to draw this. I can't see them breaking the test world record score of all time on that pitch on the last day. They will not score at 4 runs an over for nearly 100 overs, surely?


I'm simply not confident that England will be able take 9 wickets tomorrow. I'd be dead happy if they can though.


----------



## PaulB (8 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm simply not confident that England will be able take 9 wickets tomorrow. I'd be dead happy if they can though.


Yeah but Jofra and Jimmy..... England will do it, I think. Some of the indian batsmen are too inexperienced.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (8 Feb 2021)

One of the things I notice about India is that they score very quickly at 4-5 runs per over, possibly as a byproduct of the IPL?

This is where England were a few years ago and, whilst very entertaining, it resulted in inconsistency and too many batting collapses.

While I’m pleased the England One Day and T20 teams continue to operate in this way, I think we’re a stronger Test team as a result of taking our time and not giving it away By trying to score too quickly.

I think this will be India’s downfall tomorrow, and I for one, will be up early to watch it.

In fact I’ve taken a half-day off work.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Feb 2021)

PaulB said:


> Yeah but Jofra and Jimmy..... England will do it, I think. Some of the indian batsmen are too inexperienced.



Who's that? Because I don't see much inexperience for India, they know what they're doing, especially after what they did against Australia.

Tomorrow is going to be close.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Feb 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Who's that? Because I don't see much inexperience for India, they know what they're doing, especially after what they did against Australia.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be close.


I think it’ll be exciting but not close.
India will be needing to score at about 130 runs per session in 90 overs. That’s going some.
Yes, they did it against Australia recently, and batted 131 overs for a draw earlier, but this wicket is slow and getting slower (making runs more difficult to score) with an unpredictable lower bounce and will turn more, too.
Bess, Leach and Root will have a fair amount of bowling to do.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (9 Feb 2021)

Bloody hell! Jimmy’s on fire at the moment.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Feb 2021)

92-4! He's getting the ball to dance!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Feb 2021)

Pant's off!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Feb 2021)

That was superb! I'm off to catch up on lost sleep.


----------



## PaulB (9 Feb 2021)

Excellent. A nice way to start a day.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (9 Feb 2021)

Yes. Good performance.

The coin toss will be crucial this series.


----------



## Beebo (9 Feb 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Yes. Good performance.
> 
> The coin toss will be crucial this series.


I like the way the pitch deteriorates to allow all bowlers to have a chance, but if success is skewed heavily towards winning the toss then that’s not great. 
When was the last time someone won the toss and elected to bowl first in India?


----------



## nickyboy (9 Feb 2021)

Beebo said:


> I like the way the pitch deteriorates to allow all bowlers to have a chance, but if success is skewed heavily towards winning the toss then that’s not great.
> When was the last time someone won the toss and elected to bowl first in India?


I think the only way to deal with this is to use drop in pitches. The local soil and weather mean that pitches seem to deteriorate in a predictable way and a lot depends on who gets to bat Day 1/2

Anyhoo, still a very strong performance from England. The batting was good as expected. Pleased to see Leach bowl much better in the second innings as that will help his confidence in next test


----------



## T4tomo (9 Feb 2021)

Particular on the subcontinent, Win the toss and bat is crucial. Don't get me wrong, you still have to play well and bat for 2 days, as if you get rolled over on day 1, trying to force the pace on a low slow pitch, then the oppo can bat you out of it on days 2 and 3 and your struggling on a pitch doing all sorts on days 4 and 5 trying to save the game.

Very impressive from England over last 5 days, and most players chipping in with runs and wickets.


----------



## matticus (9 Feb 2021)




----------



## matticus (9 Feb 2021)

Is it right that ENG had 6 days hotel quarantine, then just 3 days practice? Seemed to be pretty good preparation!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Feb 2021)

matticus said:


> View attachment 573135


I was a little intrigued by the pitch-side adverts but, as far as I can see, they don't seem to make bikes, they make incense sticks, and air fresheners, that kind of thing.


----------



## matticus (10 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was a little intrigued by the pitch-side adverts but, as far as I can see, they don't seem to make bikes, they make incense sticks, and air fresheners, that kind of thing.


Yeah. I feel there may be some more history there ...


----------



## T4tomo (10 Feb 2021)

matticus said:


> Is it right that ENG had 6 days hotel quarantine, then just 3 days practice? Seemed to be pretty good preparation!


yes but the vast majority of them had just played a 2 test "series" in Sri Lanka


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Feb 2021)

Anyone concerned with Anderson and Buttler not playing tomorrow? Might swing the balance India's way, surprised Bess is dropped too, he got a bunch of wickets v Sri Lanka?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Anyone concerned with Anderson and Buttler not playing tomorrow? Might swing the balance India's way, surprised Bess is dropped too, he got a bunch of wickets v Sri Lanka?


''Don't change a winning side'' doesn't sit well with rotation, does it? I think Bess had difficulties in the 2nd innings but India would have seen how replacement Ali did during the Ashes and might make his bowling look 2nd Bess.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Anyone concerned with Anderson and Buttler not playing tomorrow? Might swing the balance India's way, surprised Bess is dropped too, he got a bunch of wickets v Sri Lanka?


That's sports science for you. I doubt Anderson's body will allow him to perform at top of his game in back to back tests. It's tough for wicketkeeper/batsmen, mentally tiring. I'm sure his replacement will do ok. 

I'm very interested to see how Ali goes. In theory he should be great but I just worry if his tekkers may not be up to it these days. We'll see


----------



## Dayvo (12 Feb 2021)

An interesting stat!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Feb 2021)

Dayvo said:


> An interesting stat!
> 
> View attachment 573635


It's astonishing how two batsmen so unalike can arrive at such a similar point!


----------



## Beebo (12 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Anyone concerned with Anderson and Buttler not playing tomorrow? Might swing the balance India's way, surprised Bess is dropped too, he got a bunch of wickets v Sri Lanka?


The bubble seems to be a big factor in rotation policy here. Plus it’s very hot in India. Anderson is an old man now so Broad is the ideal replacement. 

Certain players are being rested, sent home or joining the squad late to maintain a freshness in the overall team and stop players going nuts. 
Butler is going home to see his family. Bairstow, Curran and Woods all went home after the SriLanka series in a pre agreed swap with Burns, Stokes and Archer.
Not sure about Bess, especially as Ali hasn’t bowled much recently.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (13 Feb 2021)

Great start for Ollie Stone.


----------



## Beebo (13 Feb 2021)

And Ali bowls Kohli for a duck. 🦆


----------



## newts (13 Feb 2021)

Wow, what a ball from Ali to get Kohli


----------



## Beebo (13 Feb 2021)

After a promising start the game may be slipping away already. I would like India out for less than 300. 
The pitch looks like it will break up badly later on.


----------



## matticus (13 Feb 2021)

Beebo said:


> And Ali bowls Kohli for a duck. 🦆


What was K thinking after he was clean bowled? He really didn't want to go!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Feb 2021)

matticus said:


> What was K thinking after he was clean bowled? He really didn't want to go!


Yes, it definitely wasn't in his script. I wonder whether he played the bowler but not the ball.


----------



## newts (13 Feb 2021)

Oh dear the third umpire messed up big time, thankfully Rahane is out very soon after.


----------



## matticus (13 Feb 2021)

I can't work out where/if we can listen to the TMS team. This tweet links to the ball-by-ball text page, but there is a later tweet with video of [the thinks-hes-funny bloke] commentating with Alistair Cook. So I'm confused!


View: https://twitter.com/bbctms/status/1360434977037570051?s=20


----------



## Donger (13 Feb 2021)

England unlucky with their reviews. IMHO that toe-on-the-line incident should have been given out stumped, and then the communication fiasco that led to the third umpire not even looking for the catch off the glove was a shocker. These things really start to matter when you are left with no more reviews. That said, this is looking much more like a usual scenario when losing the toss in India. Same ground, but entirely different wicket and noisy fans in the ground. I doubt whether we can rely on Sibley making many runs, and even if he does he'll use up so much time that the wicket will be in a poor condition for those who follow. Can't keep expecting Root to do it all. This series could be decided by the tosses.


----------



## Beebo (14 Feb 2021)

Half way through day 2 and the game is over as a contest. 
England have been poor but the pitch doesn’t help.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Feb 2021)

Beebo said:


> Half way through day 2 and the game is over as a contest.
> England have been poor but the pitch doesn’t help.


Yes, it does have that ''it's all over'' feel about it. I'm already hoping that Root wins the next toss....


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Feb 2021)

Hard for Eng to moan about the pitch after Ashwin's excellent ton, it is playable. Well only two days left?


----------



## matticus (15 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Hard for Eng to moan about the pitch after Ashwin's excellent ton, it is playable.


yeah. I'm running out of reasons to complain now.



Spoiler: whispers ...



this match must have inspired my better half - we've finally got round to buying tickets for a test match. India at Lords in august. I'll have to buy a blazer!


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Feb 2021)

matticus said:


> yeah. I'm running out of reasons to complain now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that sounds good! Don't forget your MCC tie as well


----------



## matticus (16 Feb 2021)

How are we doing?


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Feb 2021)

matticus said:


> How are we doing?


You don't want to know.


----------



## Beebo (16 Feb 2021)

matticus said:


> How are we doing?


If India had made England follow on, the match would have been over inside 3 days. 
So not great.


----------



## matticus (16 Feb 2021)

Ah well, 1-each seems fair!

(i do rather wish they'd enforced the follow-on, makes for a more exciting game - or rather, a less dull game in this case! But I understand their ruthlessness - I'm sure Root would have done the same.)

Is the next one a day-night thingy? Could be interesting ...


----------



## Dayvo (16 Feb 2021)

Beebo said:


> If India had made England follow on, the match would have been over inside 3 days.
> So not great.


Psychologically I think England will be following-on in the 3rd Test. 🤔
And with possibly the same X1. 🤨


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2021)

Morning all. What a civilised time to start a game of cricket!

Sibley did not trouble the scorers, Crawley's looking very much in form though. Uneven bounce from the start, swinging and wobbling.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2021)

Having trouble


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2021)

0 Level cricket from Sibley and Bairstow.*...

*And a wasted review.


----------



## matticus (24 Feb 2021)

Blimey - thanks for the reminder!
TMS "social" team live here https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/cricket/55282533 , in case of interest to anyone.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2021)

This looks like the test won't last 3 days. 80 - 4.


----------



## T4tomo (24 Feb 2021)

Its swinging and spinning, and the first two sessions are supposed to be before it gets tricky for batting


----------



## Beebo (24 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This looks like the test won't last 3 days. 80 - 4.


It was looking so good at 80-4. 
81-5 now. Not going well is it.


----------



## matticus (24 Feb 2021)

Beebo said:


> It was looking so good at 80-4.
> 81-5 now. Not going well is it.


Ah yes. I remember the heady optimism of 80-4 ...


----------



## T4tomo (24 Feb 2021)

matticus said:


> Ah yes. I remember the heady optimism of 80-4 ...


I'd say 74-2 with Root and Sibley in was the last time it looked anything like good or optimistic.

Still its not like their spinners are taking all the wickets.... oh hang on....


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2021)

And England only have one Spinner


----------



## Beebo (24 Feb 2021)

matticus said:


> Ah yes. I remember the heady optimism of 80-4 ...


94-7


----------



## Beebo (24 Feb 2021)

As it’s a day-night game we are playing a cunning plan of getting the Indians to bat in the dark.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Feb 2021)

A good toss to lose, even though Kohli said he’d bat first if he’d won the toss. At least India have a more balanced bowling attack.
Unless Root and Silverwood have inside information about the pitch, I can’t believe why they only picked one specialist spinner. 😳


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2021)

So, it's time to see how difficult it is to bat on this wicket.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Feb 2021)

Cripes  Properly all at sea. Move Foakes up the order if we are clutching at straws?


----------



## T4tomo (24 Feb 2021)

Dayvo said:


> A good toss to lose, even though Kohli said he’d bat first if he’d won the toss. At least India have a more balanced bowling attack.
> Unless Root and Silverwood have inside information about the pitch, I can’t believe why they only picked one specialist spinner. 😳


no-one had inside information on the pitch, its a brand new stadium pitch etc, and its day-night / pink ball


----------



## Dayvo (24 Feb 2021)

T4tomo said:


> no-one had inside information on the pitch, its a brand new stadium pitch etc, and its day-night / pink ball


That’s my point. 
Playing a Test in India with only one accomplished spinner isn’t a great move. 
Their left-armer took 6 England wickets and the offie 3, in this 1st innings on day one.

Reminds me of the series a few years ago when England heavily lost the 1st Test: Swann, the one recognised spinner, bowled tons of overs, then Panesar was picked for the remaining Tests and took a bucketful of wickets and England won the series 2-1. 

You don’t go to Australia/West Indies without playing fast bowlers: likewise you don’t go to India without playing spinnerS.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2021)

Dayvo said:


> That’s my point.
> Playing a Test in India with only one accomplished spinner isn’t a great move.
> Their left-armer took 6 England wickets and the offie 3, in this 1st innings on day one.
> 
> ...


Added to which the England pace bowlers are having difficulty with disintegrating footmarks. And that's only on day 1. It will be a mammoth task bowling fast and well on that surface.

Is it just me or is Stokes a confidence player who's currently without confidence? If so, then it was Ashwin who broke him during the previous test.


----------



## T4tomo (24 Feb 2021)

Dayvo said:


> That’s my point.
> Playing a Test in India with only one accomplished spinner isn’t a great move.
> Their left-armer took 6 England wickets and the offie 3, in this 1st innings on day one.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. I think they were seduced by the fact that it swung a bit when India last played with a pink ball in India . But if you have Jimmy, Jofra or Broad and Stokes, a 3 prong seam attack has to be enough, as if its hooping around, thats enough to run through them, and if its not, having one spinner plus Root isnt enough.

that said, its the batting that has let us down so far...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2021)

b LEACH no longer looks like a caps lock error. He's been bowling well. 

And Root takes a wicket with his first ball!


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Feb 2021)

I am totally sport illiterate but I have always imagined that a cricket match on a nice day must be quite a pleasant way to pass some time.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Feb 2021)

pity b BESS isn't available, too busy ironing b Broad headbands, we could have had them bowled out by now! and once we get to the second innings, I wonder how many overs our 4 medium/quicks will get through?


----------



## matticus (25 Feb 2021)

Does this qualify as a fightback? I think so, but I suspect it will be a flashinthepan (if I may mix my sporting metaphors)

Still, a bit of excitement is welcome!


----------



## T4tomo (25 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I am totally sport illiterate but I have always imagined that a cricket match on a nice day must be quite a pleasant way to pass some time.


It certainly is. I had a mate a college who was similar and hopeless at cricket, but loved to turn out for the college 2nds to have a laugh in the sun, a bit of banter, hopefully avoid having bat - as the quick bowlers scared him, and beers afterwards. He once caught a catch in the gully, his only notable contribution to the sporting cause in 3 years.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2021)

A b ROOT of a ball!


----------



## matticus (25 Feb 2021)

Have you read *Penguins Stopped Play*? (either of you!)

A delightful account of many matches played in that spirit (and some other humorous matches).


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Feb 2021)

I managed to get through the school system in the 70's never doing sport. That is how adverse I have been to sport.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I managed to get through the school system in the 70's never doing sport. That is how adverse I have been to sport.


I was in my 30s before I really started playing cricket. (No talent whatsoever for it but it got me out into the sun.)


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Feb 2021)

Mad stuff happening in the Test. Just saying.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Feb 2021)

Good grief, there's a match on!


----------



## Dayvo (25 Feb 2021)

matticus said:


> Have you read *Penguins Stopped Play*? (either of you!)
> 
> A delightful account of many matches played in that spirit (and some other humorous matches).



Two VERY funny cricket books, at grass roots level are a must-read for anyone who has at least a passing interest in cricket, or someone who just has a sense of humour:


----------



## Dayvo (25 Feb 2021)

WTF is going on?


----------



## BrumJim (25 Feb 2021)

Who is this 'Joe Root' bowler, and where has he been until now?


----------



## matticus (25 Feb 2021)

Dayvo said:


> WTF is going on?





Root5.03641.20

!!!
This guy needs to be playing every Test, in my humble view.


----------



## Dayvo (25 Feb 2021)

Have never seen bowling stats in any form of cricket like this, let alone _Test _cricket.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Who is this 'Joe Root' bowler, and where has he been until now?


I think I heard Swann, who's commentating for Channel 4, that Stokes has a really good spin action. Maybe they should give him a try as well....


----------



## Dayvo (25 Feb 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Have never seen bowling stats in any form of cricket like this, let alone _Test _cricket.
> 
> View attachment 575663


Especially bearing in mind that Root is one of the best BATSMAN in world cricket right now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2021)

5 for? Looks good. Yes!


----------



## Dayvo (25 Feb 2021)

Hmmm, 33 in arrears. 
This will be s real test of a batsman’s patience and technique.

All over before tea on day 3?
And which team will win?


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Feb 2021)

The worrying thing is that if Root can get 5, how quickly will a proper Indian spinner get in the next hour? Bit of a farce really.


----------



## Randomnerd (25 Feb 2021)

Wow. Glad I tuned in this morning. Great job Mr Root.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (25 Feb 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Hmmm, 33 in arrears.
> This will be s real test of a batsman’s patience and technique.
> 
> All over before tea on day 3?
> And which team will win?



Don’t know. But it’s a great match to watch and should leave the weekend free to watch the Six Nations!

My wife will be well chuffed.


----------



## Dayvo (25 Feb 2021)

Anyone got the Channel 4 app on their phone? 
I’ve been trying in vain since the 1st Test to download it but to no avail. 
Cricbuzz helps but a picture would be nice.


----------



## Randomnerd (25 Feb 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Anyone got the Channel 4 app on their phone?
> I’ve been trying in vain since the 1st Test to download it but to no avail.
> Cricbuzz helps but a picture would be nice.


Yeah. More 4. Pretty good on iPad and phone.


----------



## Dayvo (25 Feb 2021)

And another VERY funny cricket book.
The story of the Bollywood film _Lagaan _by one of the English actors/cricketers in the film.


----------



## Dayvo (25 Feb 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> Yeah. More 4. Pretty good on iPad and phone.


I’ll try it now!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2021)

!


----------



## matticus (25 Feb 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Hmmm, 33 in arrears.
> This will be s real test of a batsman’s patience and technique.
> 
> All over before tea on day 3?
> And which team will win?


And imagine if the umpires had given the two wickets-that-werent yesterday?!?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2021)

!!


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Feb 2021)

Told you.


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Feb 2021)

Farce


----------



## Dayvo (25 Feb 2021)

’Kin’ ’ell! 😲😳


----------



## Dayvo (25 Feb 2021)

What odds on an innings win for India?


----------



## Randomnerd (25 Feb 2021)

I made a silly mistake. Went and made a coffee, read the mail. Came back and we are two down. Root needs to dig in...


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (25 Feb 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> Told you.


If you think it’s a farce, why are you watching it?

It’s very, very difficult. But the team that manage the conditions the best, will win.

It’s still a competition, and the best team (in the conditions) will win.

It’s not like it’s down to luck. Is it?


----------



## Dayvo (25 Feb 2021)

Dayvo said:


> All over before tea on day 3?
> And which team will win?



The_ only_ result that definitely won’t be on the cards is a draw.


----------



## Randomnerd (25 Feb 2021)

Unplayable pitch, but same for both teams. Wait till they come visit a wet Headingley. Then we can show them what’s fair!


----------



## Dayvo (25 Feb 2021)

Assuming India bat again, I’m guessing Root’ll be opening the bowling.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2021)

!!!


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Feb 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> If you think it’s a farce, why are you watching it?
> 
> It’s very, very difficult. But the team that manage the conditions the best, will win.
> 
> ...


It's like a 20/20 game, nothing like test cricket. I would argue a huge amount of it is down to luck, especially the third umpire as we saw yesterday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> It's like a 20/20 game, nothing like test cricket. I would argue a huge amount of it is down to luck, especially the third umpire as we saw yesterday.


It is test cricket but it's nothing like a test wicket.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Feb 2021)

We need a big Root-Stokes partnership here, tall order though?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2021)

''Bat. Bowl. Dettol.'' has to be up there in the naff slogan awards.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2021)

I can't see how they can decide bat or pad first. I'll say not out.


----------



## Dayvo (25 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I can't see how they can decide bat or pad first. I'll say not out.


Benefit of the doubt always used to go to the batsman - I assume that’s still the case, although a lot of decisions in this series have been poor, even with the review system. 
And correct me if I’m wrong, but weren’t umpires in Test matches supposed to be neutral?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Benefit of the doubt always used to go to the batsman - I assume that’s still the case, although a lot of decisions in this series have been poor, even with the review system.
> And correct me if I’m wrong, but weren’t umpires in Test matches supposed to be neutral?


I think the neutral umpire rule was dropped because of covid, and because there was better technology to review decisions. It has led to a bit of Root-umpire confrontation though.


----------



## matticus (25 Feb 2021)

Dayvo said:


> And correct me if I’m wrong, but weren’t umpires in Test matches supposed to be neutral?


Umpires are ALWAYS neutral - I assume you mean "from a neutral country"!


----------



## matticus (25 Feb 2021)

With our star bowler out for (a quite respectable!) 19, I think this is going to be over pretty soon ...

Meanwhile, in the commentary box: 
"_Isa Guha - Ex-England bowler_" is really growing on me this year. She's the first woman that I've noticed really fitting in to the TMS team, and clearly knows her stuff. Not a natural, garrulous radio person, but thinks about what she says.


----------



## Dayvo (25 Feb 2021)

Jeffrey Archer could bat better than Jofra!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2021)

matticus said:


> With our star bowler out for (a quite respectable!) 19, I think this is going to be over pretty soon ...
> 
> Meanwhile, in the commentary box:
> "_Isa Guha - Ex-England bowler_" is really growing on me this year. She's the first woman that I've noticed really fitting in to the TMS team, and clearly knows her stuff. Not a natural, garrulous radio person, but thinks about what she says.


Ebony is good too. I thought she also fitted well into the TMS team.


----------



## matticus (25 Feb 2021)

Leach hits a 6. Fightback 2.0 is go!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2021)

Scoring sixes is evidently a tail-ender speciality here.


----------



## Beebo (25 Feb 2021)

A test match which lasts 2 days isn’t a proper test match. 
The battle between bat and ball needs to be more equally balanced.


----------



## matticus (25 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ebony is good too. I thought she also fitted well into the TMS team.


Fair point. I've kind of lost track who is on while I'm at work!
Is Alison Mitchell the 3rd female voice this week? I think she's always done a _competent _job on the radio, but the bar has been set very high by TMS over the years ... 

(although some of the men are worse, I should stress! Just not the core team.)


----------



## nickyboy (25 Feb 2021)

Beebo said:


> A test match which lasts 2 days isn’t a proper test match.
> The battle between bat and ball needs to be more equally balanced.


Exactly this. When you have two Test cricket superpowers concluding a match in less than two days it's no advert for the longer form of the game. The powers that be need to take a look at how home authorities are preparing test pitches if they are interested in ensuring that Test cricket continues. This equally applies to England of course. I hope that we don't produce a load of green tops for India this summer

On balance India were the better side for the series. But the pitches they served up drove home their advantage in spinning skill to the detriment of the game


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (25 Feb 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Exactly this. When you have two Test cricket superpowers concluding a match in less than two days it's no advert for the longer form of the game. The powers that be need to take a look at how home authorities are preparing test pitches if they are interested in ensuring that Test cricket continues. This equally applies to England of course. I hope that we don't produce a load of green tops for India this summer
> 
> On balance India were the better side for the series. But the pitches they served up drove home their advantage in spinning skill to the detriment of the game



Still another Test to go.

I feel giving the away team the choice of batting or bowling first will get rid of the pitches that fall apart after the first day.

As far as this pitch is concerned, we actually lost the mtch on the first day. If we’d scored 200+, like we should have done, it may have been a different story.

India played the conditions better than us, not brilliantly, but well enough to win.

The strange thing was that on a pitch that was turning sharply, most of the wickets fell to balls that _didn’t _turn, which would indicate that a different defensive technique may be needed.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Feb 2021)

The pitch was a joke. That's not making excuses for poor batting performances, it's just the truth. Absolutely nowhere near the standard required for any form of cricket.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (25 Feb 2021)

The main thing I have against the pitch is...

What the hell am I going to do tomorrow now?


----------



## Dayvo (25 Feb 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> The main thing I have against the pitch is...
> 
> What the hell am I going to do tomorrow now?


Watch _Lagaan_! We took a hell of a beating in that, too!


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uyONHKeYb8g


----------



## nickyboy (25 Feb 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Still another Test to go.
> 
> I feel giving the away team the choice of batting or bowling first will get rid of the pitches that fall apart after the first day.
> 
> ...


I would wholeheartedly support a change to the rules so the away team gets to choose whether to bat or bowl first.

Of course England batted first in this test and lost badly. But I suspect it would stop home teams taking a risk in preparing pitches where there was a major advantage in batting first or second


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Feb 2021)

Agree with those pitch comments i think the guy with dustpan and brush swung the test


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2021)

matticus said:


> Is Alison Mitchell the 3rd female voice this week? I think she's always done a _competent _job on the radio, but the bar has been set very high by TMS over the years ...
> 
> (although some of the men are worse, I should stress! Just not the core team.)


I missed your post earlier. I can't say if Alison Mitchell was doing the TMS coverage because I followed the test on Channel 4 but I think Alison Mitchell used to do it before Ebony Rainford-Brent and Isa Guha so it could well have been her. 

The other two have very good radio voices, a step up from Mitchell, to my ear. They're also extremely well presented.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Agree with those pitch comments i think the guy with dustpan and brush swung the test


I think I heard a while ago that that square plate tool used to flatten out footholds at the pitch is called a tamper. So, in a very literal sense, we've witnessed pitch tampering.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Feb 2021)




----------



## ianrauk (4 Mar 2021)

England falling to the spinners again.
The top of the batting falling cheaply again.
Lawrence and Pope are going to have to dig in a get decent scores.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Mar 2021)

And AS SOON as I check out the score on cricbuzz, Pope’s dismissed. 
Sorry!


----------



## Dayvo (4 Mar 2021)

England’ll do well to get 200+.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Mar 2021)

That Ashwin is a truly superb bowler!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That Ashwin is a truly superb bowler!


No sooner said than Axar diddles Lawrence...


----------



## Dayvo (4 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No sooner said than Axar diddles Lawrence...


Yep, wickets seem easy to come by.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Mar 2021)

Another Test not going to go the five days. 
I’ll give it 9 sessions max.


----------



## matticus (4 Mar 2021)

First time England have got to 200 in 6 innings.

Huzzah!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Mar 2021)

I thought that was going down leg.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Mar 2021)

Poor openers yet again against the spin, gives us no chance


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Mar 2021)

80 - 4 at lunch is far better than most of us would have expected.


----------



## newts (5 Mar 2021)

Wicket for Stokes, the match is finly balanced. Not quite the batting paradise the common taters predicted.


----------



## newts (5 Mar 2021)

WTF happened? I went out on the bike for an hour & India went mad with the bat.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Mar 2021)

newts said:


> WTF happened? I went out on the bike for an hour & India went mad with the bat.


Pant happened! Superb innings from him.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Mar 2021)

Mountain to climb now, oh dear . Bets on Crawley/Sibley run total in 2nd innings?


----------



## newts (5 Mar 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Mountain to climb now, oh dear . Bets on Crawley/Sibley run total in 2nd innings?


The odds may be higher than the runs total.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Mar 2021)

newts said:


> The odds may be higher than the runs total.


Consistent anyway, less than 10 runs between them, good grief, a thrashing by India .


----------



## matticus (6 Mar 2021)

I bet they won't like it up 'em when I see them at Lords! Eh, wot?? Jolly good Major!

_slinks off to find cycling to watch ..._


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (6 Mar 2021)

India deservedly win the series.
Better batting 🏏,, if Kohli didn't do it you had Rohit and Pant there to take over.
Obviously the pitches had been prepared with spin in mind and our spinners couldn't compare with the likes of Ashwin and Patel.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Mar 2021)

Quite surprised by the margin given the first test win, I expected India to take the series but thought it would be much closer. A real lack of confidence by most of the English batsmen?


----------



## matticus (6 Mar 2021)

Yeah - I think most of our batters can do a lot better than that. (they're going to HAVE to!) India were easily the superior side in the conditions, but it shouldn't have been *that* easy.
It's been pointed out that the epxerienced players were generally the least worst - Root, Anderson, Stokes. Perhaps they're better at putting a bad day behind them and just trusting to their skills?


----------



## newts (6 Mar 2021)

It was a tight game until Tea on day 2, a couple of decisions went against England just before the break. 
When play resumed India attcked with the bat & the game went away from England very quickly in that session. 
I didn't get to see much this morning, but Englands 2nd innings scorecard is a worry


----------



## matticus (6 Mar 2021)

newts said:


> ...but Englands 2nd innings scorecard is a worry


On paper, yes - but it was really all over by then. The problem is how they *got* to that point.

But as you hint, it can be a game of small margins. Huge disparities in the batters - just a few players on either side getting over 40, and their guys just went on to score bigger than ours. Dropped catches, dodgy LBWs etc etc ... can swing a game. But they _were _still better than us :P


----------



## newts (6 Mar 2021)

India are a good side, lets not forget their recent performance in Australia


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Mar 2021)

Batting has been a problem since Sri Lanka tests, relying on Joe Root and hoping Stokes can dig us out if we get into trouble. Todays innings summed it all up quite well, always on the backfoot once our woeful openers are bowled out cheaply.


----------



## Beebo (7 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Pant happened! Superb innings from him.


The TMS podcast for that day was titled “pant’s on fire”.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Mar 2021)

Beebo said:


> The TMS podcast for that day was titled “pant’s on fire”.


I think a few Indian players were on fire, hence the result.


----------



## Chromatic (13 Mar 2021)

Anybody been watching Afghanistan V Zimbabwe? I've been watching a bit on Freesport, it's been good. One of the Afghanis was 200 not out when they declared their first innings on 545 for 4. They made the Zimbaweans follow on who are now 8 runs ahead with 3 wickets remaining although the 8th wicket partnership are putting up a fight, they've added 124 since the seventh wicket fell. Afghanistan should wrap up the victory on the final day though.


----------



## Chromatic (14 Mar 2021)

Zimbabwe put up a bit of a fight in the second innings making 365, their captain making 151 not out, Afghanistan are now 25 for 1 needing another 83 runs to win.


----------



## Chromatic (14 Mar 2021)

Well they won by 6 wickets in the end to draw the series 1-1, a good response by them after losing the first test by 10 wickets inside two days.


----------



## newts (14 Mar 2021)

Absolutely shocking decision on the Kohli stumping, not that it would've made a difference to the result.
Some umpire re-education required, the line belongs to the wicketkeeper


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (14 Mar 2021)

newts said:


> Absolutely shocking decision on the Kohli stumping, not that it would've made a difference to the result.
> Some umpire re-education required, the line belongs to the wicketkeeper



yeahbut... you don’t give Kohli out on a borderline decision in India if you want to get out of the stadium alive.


----------



## newts (14 Mar 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> yeahbut... you don’t give Kohli out on a borderline decision in India if you want to get out of the stadium alive.


Not sure it was borderline. There has to be clear evidence of something behind the line, if in doubt it's out.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Mar 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/56400857

Nowt dodgy about this at all...


----------



## gavgav (3 May 2021)

Anyone else played any cricket this season yet? We had our third game yesterday……..didn’t realise we were playing in December  4 layers on and still frozen!


----------



## Beebo (3 Jun 2021)

The England v NZ game seems finely balanced. 
NZ were very average but with one daddy innings. 
How often does a team total score fewer than 400, with one batter on 200?


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jun 2021)

Shame Conway got run out, but what an innings nonetheless. 

Another poor showing from England's top order. The reliance on Root is scary and there have been no signs of that changing for a while now.


----------



## matticus (4 Jun 2021)

Beebo said:


> NZ were very average but with one daddy innings.
> How often does a team total score fewer than 400, with one batter on 200?


err .... dunno! Can't be very often ;-) One of my pointless obsessions is looking at cricket results if you take out 1 outstanding player - it seems to be a bigger effect than any other sport. Funny how a team often gets criticised when in fact the opposing 10 players were worse; just lucky that 1 guy saved their arses! Pointless, but interesting (to me) ...

But what I do know:


AndyRM said:


> Shame Conway got run out, but what an innings nonetheless.


I believe he's the first ever double-centurion to be run out!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> err .... dunno! Can't be very often ;-) One of my pointless obsessions is looking at cricket results if you take out 1 outstanding player - it seems to be a bigger effect than any other sport. Funny how a team often gets criticised when in fact the opposing 10 players were worse; just lucky that 1 guy saved their arses! Pointless, but interesting (to me) ...
> 
> But what I do know:
> 
> I believe he's the first ever double-centurion to be run out!


If you took Conway and Root out of the game we'd be well into the next innings. I wonder whether, as a ''great'' player emerges, he intimidates the others at the same time as giving them some kind of fall back, and whether this drives the imbalance. I seem to remember Stokes saying he was overawed by Root's batting ability during England's last visit to the subcontinent.


----------



## matticus (4 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If you took Conway and Root out of the game we'd be well into the next innings.


And a more interesting match perhaps? :P


----------



## Beebo (6 Jun 2021)

The best action of the day!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/cricket/57377362


----------



## Rocky (6 Jun 2021)

Is that the sound of @Dayvo snoring?

Will someone wake him up and tell him it's safe to watch the TV again?


----------



## AndyRM (6 Jun 2021)

That was pathetic to be quite honest. I'd rather we lost the game going down all guns blazing than that tepid nonsense. Utterly, utterly pointless and really disappointing.


----------



## matticus (7 Jun 2021)

AndyRM said:


> I'd rather we lost the game going down all guns blazing than that tepid nonsense


Ditto.

But unfortunately, there are two other factors:
- winning the series (you can't, if you lose the 1st test of 2); and
- the world test ranking champs thingy.

So results matter, and a draw beats a loss (under the current systems).

(on the plus side, it keeps us from talking about Robinson :P )


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> Ditto.
> 
> But unfortunately, there are two other factors:
> - winning the series (you can't, if you lose the 1st test of 2); and
> ...


I suppose that if we have to rummage around for positives, England finally managed to dig in and play something vaguely resembling Test cricket. Shame they didn't do that in the first innings. Shame they didn't do that for several years, others might say....


----------



## T4tomo (7 Jun 2021)

I was focussing on the rather brilliant last gasp win for Yorks. After a rather tepid performance against the red rose last week, we actually scored some decent first inning runs, and a wonderful bowling spell late in the day put enough pressure to force a victory with about 5 overs left to play. Plenty to play for in all 3 groups in the CC, pity its on hold for while for the T20.....


----------



## BrumJim (7 Jun 2021)

Ollie Robinson

Agree entirely that this has gone too far. He made the comment 8 years ago, for goodness sake.

Can't help thinking that if he had styled it out and called on the great anti-PC gods of Piers, Andrew Bridgen and Katie Hopkins to stand up for his right to free speach he would already be on the team sheet for the next test, but just a whiff of an apology and some sort of remourse and HE HAS TO BE PUNISHED.

Mind you, having Alexander 'Water Melon Smiles' Boris 'Looks like a lettter box' de Pfeffel 'Islamaphobia is a natural reaction' Johnson on your side isn't really helping, is it?


----------



## T4tomo (7 Jun 2021)

typical ECB, they could have had the "investigation" during the 1st test, issued a sternly worded rebuke at the end of it and carry on as you were. suspending him for the 2nd of 2 tests "to investigate" it is pants


----------



## matticus (7 Jun 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Ollie Robinson


<deep breath> There's a lot going on here! The one thing that jumps out at me is that he did VERY well to play a full day's international cricket (and play well) then pretty much straight away give out a decent statement to press/public, covering information released during the match. Sure, someone probably wrote it for him, but still, he handled himself very well in those circumstances. 👍

(oh, and I'm not sure a PM *or* culture/sport sec should be getting involved unless they have actual authority to make decisions.)


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> Ditto.
> 
> But unfortunately, there are two other factors:
> - winning the series (you can't, if you lose the 1st test of 2); and
> ...



Yeah, yeah, I know all that. And I don't care. 

NZ gave us a sporting chance and we made an absolute mockery of it; shameful. 

Root's lame excuse about "seeing where we were after 20 overs" (or words to that effect) was just embarrassing.


----------



## Beebo (7 Jun 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah, yeah, I know all that. And I don't care.
> 
> NZ gave us a sporting chance and we made an absolute mockery of it; shameful.
> 
> Root's lame excuse about "seeing where we were after 20 overs" (or words to that effect) was just embarrassing.


I feel your hurt. 
But NZ only gave us the chance because they knew we probably couldn’t do it. And Root knew that too. 
If we had Stokes, Butler and Bairstow in the side they wouldn’t have given us such a tempting run chase.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jun 2021)

Hope the lads move up later this week! 

Most wickets​
PlayerSpanMatInnsBallsRuns*Wkts*BBIBBMAveEconSR510M Muralitharan (ICC/SL)1992-20101332304403918180*800*9/5116/22022.722.4755.06722SK Warne (AUS)1992-20071452734070517995*708*8/7112/12825.412.6557.43710A Kumble (INDIA)1990-20081322364085018355*619*10/7414/14929.652.6965.9358*JM Anderson* (ENG)2003-20211612993458716378*616*7/4211/7126.582.8456.1303GD McGrath (AUS)1993-20071242432924812186*563*8/2410/2721.642.4951.9293CA Walsh (WI)1984-20011322423001912688*519*7/3713/5524.442.5357.8223*SCJ Broad* (ENG)2007-20211472702955014441*518*8/1511/12127.872.9357.0183
2007-20211472702955014441*518*8/1511/12127.872.9357.0183


----------



## AndyRM (8 Jun 2021)

Beebo said:


> I feel your hurt.
> But NZ only gave us the chance because they knew we probably couldn’t do it. And Root knew that too.
> If we had Stokes, Butler and Bairstow in the side they wouldn’t have given us such a tempting run chase.



So what we've done then is basically show that we have no faith in the side we put out who should really have been capable of 273 off 75 overs.


----------



## T4tomo (8 Jun 2021)

AndyRM said:


> So what we've done then is basically show that we have no faith in the side we put out who should really have been capable of 273 off 75 overs.


1) no one chases something like that in 1st match of a 2 day series - too much to lose..

2) 275 off 75 was a significantly higher run rate that anyone had scored at during the game, including NZ 2nd innings where they had just lost 6 wickets getting to 169 off 52 overs, and they were presumably trying to score at a decent lick to set up a declaration, yet were slower than the target they left us

Luckily you're not England cricket captain so we can all rest easy ahead of the 2nd test.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jun 2021)

Beebo said:


> I feel your hurt.
> But NZ only gave us the chance because they knew we probably couldn’t do it. And Root knew that too.
> If we had Stokes, Butler and Bairstow in the side they wouldn’t have given us such a tempting run chase.


If Buttler and Bairstow had played, then there would have been SIX wicketkeeper-batsmen in the squad! 😳


----------



## Beebo (8 Jun 2021)

Dayvo said:


> If Buttler and Bairstow had played, then there would have been SIX wicketkeeper-batsmen in the squad! 😳


That’s a good slip cordon but a poor bowling attack


----------



## AndyRM (8 Jun 2021)

T4tomo said:


> 1) no one chases something like that in 1st match of a 2 day series - too much to lose..
> 
> 2) 275 off 75 was a significantly higher run rate that anyone had scored at during the game, including NZ 2nd innings where they had just lost 6 wickets getting to 169 off 52 overs, and they were presumably trying to score at a decent lick to set up a declaration, yet were slower than the target they left us
> 
> Luckily you're not England cricket captain so we can all rest easy ahead of the 2nd test.



Sure, the match could have been lost, but as I said, I don't care. 

I'd rather England had a crack at winning rather than the terrible effort we saw.


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Jun 2021)

I see Robinson has now been joined by up to four others possibly involved in twitter twattery.

The ECB needs to be careful because they may end up with half a team in social media inspired purdah.


----------



## matticus (9 Jun 2021)

I haven't seen details of the latest "twattery", but if they were sufficiently twattish twats, then unfortunately ECB will have to take action.
If they lose the next 5 Tests as a result, so be it - sad for everyone, of course. Sometimes boys will be boys, but they're playing with the grownups.


----------



## Beebo (9 Jun 2021)

Apparently Jimmy Anderson compared Stuart Broads’ haircut to a 15 year old lesbian. 

Not a very clever thing to put on Twitter. But. Hardly the hate crime of the century. 

It’s the sort of joke you hear anywhere.


----------



## matticus (10 Jun 2021)

As the 2nd test kicks off, we need to celebrate _our _hundred on the board, with Andy hitting the crucial post - hopefully he's in for a long innings:


----------



## matticus (10 Jun 2021)

England have made a steady start, 23-0. Earlier the Guardian's Geoff Lemon (no, me neither) posted a good summary of the Robinson situation, pros-n-cons, warts-n-all


Spoiler: which I can't really disagree with



I’m sure we’ll get plenty of emails about Ollie Robinson today – the best bowling performer with seven wickets and a crucial batting innings in his debut Test, and now missing. So I’ll put a few things on the board.

One point of view is that it’s disproportionate and unfair to punish a player in his later 20s for saying stupid things when he was 18. Which makes some sense given the near-universal tendency of 18-year-olds to say and do some pretty stupid things on occasion, which shouldn’t be held against them for life.

When it comes to racism though, being able to treat it as just a silly mistake is a privilege that only some teenagers have. Those on the receiving end know the damage it can do. So Robinson’s comments still say something about the environment in which younger English cricketers are growing up.

As for the timing, while he wrote those things some years ago, they’re current to people who have just read them. When you write something down it retains immediacy for the reader, whenever they find it. Intention can be taken into account to an extent, but not entirely. Of course nobody was interested in his posts when he was a teenager, but people are interested once he becomes a national representative for a high-profile team.

Missing a Test match that you were already going to be rotated out of is not a punishment. Nor is it really supposed to be a punishment, it’s a measure so that the ECB can fully investigate and find out whether there are other Robinson problems that could emerge. Thirdly, had the ECB done nothing and let him roll into this current Test, the message to anyone in England who has been subject to racism would be that it doesn’t matter, and they don’t matter, ahead of the needs and wants of white people.

It isn’t really about Robinson, in the end, it’s about being a representative national player. And in that sense, others have been found wanting as well. A lot of the argument against confronting this has come from people with no skin in the game. Confronting it isn’t about wanting to see individual players in trouble, it’s about wanting the whole standard to lift across the board, so that the people who actually need things to improve can see that happen.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> As the 2nd test kicks off, we need to celebrate _our _hundred on the board, with Andy hitting the crucial post - hopefully he's in for a long innings:
> View attachment 593137


1490 deliveries.


----------



## Beebo (10 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 1490 deliveries.


A Boycottesque innings.


----------



## matticus (11 Jun 2021)

Crazy stat from the 1st morning:

Lunch – England 67 for 0
An excellent session for England, the_ first time since 2011 that their openers have batted through the first session of a home Test_.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2021)

A curiosity in the scores. 4 batters have reached the low 80s and perished*. The highest score so far is 82.

Less said about England's performance today the better...

*Lawrence was not out but, with the absence of anyone to bat with, he was also not in.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Jun 2021)

Oh dear, looks like the New Zealanders fancy a couple of days off.

I'm aware the likes of Stokes, Woakes, and Buttler are 'resting' after having not played very much in the Indian Premier League.

Do we have any top order batsmen similarly in the pits?


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Jul 2021)

Seems we need a new one day team for the games against Pakistan thanks to seven positive Covid tests.

Our world leading one day squad has enormous depth, but changing all 11 will be a real test, particularly against Pakistan who are a much stronger team than Sri Lanka.

At least we get Stokesy back.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/57732043


----------



## T4tomo (6 Jul 2021)

hopefully get a post isolated Root Bairstow Adil & Willey back for some Yorkshire cricket, but I doubt it.....


----------



## gavgav (24 Jul 2021)

Anyone watched any of The Hundred?. When it was first announced, I thought it was unlikely to be my thing, sounded very Americanised and mostly about money……Sat down to watch a bit of a game on Thursday evening, fireworks, flashing lights, garish graphics all over the screen, “sets” instead of “overs”, coverage cut away to an interview and missed a wicket…….it’s definitely not for me!


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2021)

gavgav said:


> Anyone watched any of The Hundred?. When it was first announced, I thought it was unlikely to be my thing, sounded very Americanised and mostly about money……Sat down to watch a bit of a game on Thursday evening, fireworks, flashing lights, garish graphics all over the screen, “sets” instead of “overs”, coverage cut away to an interview and missed a wicket…….it’s definitely not for me!



Not for me either, I watched the first innings on Thursday then found something more interesting to do.


----------



## newts (24 Jul 2021)

It's a no from me! Mrs Newts says she prefers the longer format (of the game).


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Jul 2021)

It's okay.... different. I've actually watched all the women's and men's games so far and it's entertaining enough, but in an odd way for a purist test match fan, it's a bit like car crash cricket where there are huge risks being taken with every shot. Joey Whizzbang circus cricket. 

One big plus is the chance to watch Harmanpreet Kaur bat some more, she is just fabulous to watch.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jul 2021)

I've watched a bit of the hundred and I'm struggling to see how it's different to/better than 20/20.

Has it just been invented for IP licensing reasons or something like that?


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jul 2021)

As I understand it, the format is designed to attract younger viewers, and provides an equal platform for women's teams with matches played back to back and an even split of the prize money.

I've not had a chance to watch any yet, but I'm glad it's free to air, I get that without Sky's money the game would struggle financially but I do find it frustrating the way they monopolise so much sport.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jul 2021)

AndyRM said:


> As I understand it, the format is designed to attract younger viewers, and provides an equal platform for women's teams with matches played back to back and an even split of the prize money.
> 
> I've not had a chance to watch any yet, but I'm glad it's free to air, I get that without Sky's money the game would struggle financially but I do find it frustrating the way they monopolise so much sport.


I've watched some. In my uneducated opinion it's broadly the same as 20/20. That's not necessarily a bad thing, but I'm not convinced that there's a long term future for both of them.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've watched some. In my uneducated opinion it's broadly the same as 20/20. That's not necessarily a bad thing, but I'm not convinced that there's a long term future for both of them.



Yeah, I'd agree with that, main difference seems to be the prize money which I think is a good thing. 

I'm not really a fan of 20/20 - there is little skill involved, just battering the ball. I don't mind 50 overs, almost like a condensed Test.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Jul 2021)

Purists were very sniffy about 20/20 when that started - some still are - but it seems to me it has now taken over from 50 overs as the top short form, nationally and internationally.

The Hundred looks similar to 20/20 to me, although I believe there are some rule differences to keep the game moving.

A team loses a close in fielder for the last few 'sets' if they miss a time cut off - which was clearly news to Bairstow in the last game he captained.

Field changes are not allowed unless the batsmen changes, not such a bad idea because some later overs had become more about the captain and bowler talking to each other than bowling any cricket balls.

Having the women's and men's game the same day makes sense from a spectator point of view, creating a 'day at the cricket' rather like the old 40 over Sunday league.

The telly graphics look garish to me, but it's a good enough watch apart from that.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (27 Jul 2021)

Got to say, myself and my wife are hooked, but then again her eldest son (my stepson) is playing in it ( as he does in the T20s) so we do have a tiny tad of a vested interest. 

Would agree with Pale Rider's comments above.

It is very much designed to attract new/younger audiences, to a sport that on the whole, outside of T20, has been very gradually dying a slow death (International test matches apart).


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Jul 2021)

Toshiba Boy said:


> but then again her eldest son (my stepson) is playing in it



That'll be Tom Banton, obviously.

The Somerset hotshot hasn't quite fired so far.

Perhaps he needs some of his mum's home cooking.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (28 Jul 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> That'll be Tom Banton, obviously.
> 
> The Somerset hotshot hasn't quite fired so far.
> 
> Perhaps he needs some of his mum's home cooking.


Not quite so obvious Pale Rider..... 

Although my wife is a chef, and her son (who is not Tom Banton) does love his Mum's food (as do I).


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Aug 2021)

What with all this distraction from Tokyo .... Eng v India TOMORROW


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Aug 2021)

Tend to agree with the pundits, but who knows?
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/58023809


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Tend to agree with the pundits, but who knows?
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/58023809


A couple of pundits mention the loss of Woakes. I haven't ever got the impression that he was ever considered vital to the England team before. Admittedly, I don't have the figures in front of me but he's always seemed to be on the possible list more than the probable list anyway.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A couple of pundits mention the loss of Woakes. I haven't ever got the impression that he was ever considered vital to the England team before. Admittedly, I don't have the figures in front of me but he's always seemed to be on the possible list more than the probable list anyway.



He's not vital, but he's totally underrated. Great player. 

I think England are going to take a hiding in this series, though I'd be happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Aug 2021)

Just back to the Hundred for a second, I'm enjoying it a lot but does anyone know if there's a "mute Kevin Pietersen" button on the Sky app? 
You can see how a whole dressing room fell out with the boorish peanut. I took to Twitter to see if it was just me, but no, seems there's not a lot of love for KP on comms.


----------



## Chromatic (4 Aug 2021)

Yet another splendid England opening partnership.


----------



## newts (4 Aug 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Just back to the Hundred for a second, I'm enjoying it a lot but does anyone know if there's a "mute Kevin Pietersen" button on the Sky app?
> You can see how a whole dressing room fell out with the boorish peanut. I took to Twitter to see if it was just me, but no, seems there's not a lot of love for KP on comms.
> View attachment 602563


I think all the commentators talk sh*t during the 100 games, it's like they're trying to talk everyone into thinking it's a great tournament. They haven't reinvented cricket, although they think they have.🙄


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2021)

I think I just heard that England have had 31 ducks this year. They're going to need a bigger pond.


----------



## Beebo (4 Aug 2021)

My mate lives in Poole and has tickets for the weekend. He’s desperate for a Friday finish as doesn’t want to travel up to watch this rubbish.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2021)

Beebo said:


> My mate lives in Poole and has tickets for the weekend. He’s desperate for a Friday finish as doesn’t want to travel up to watch this rubbish.


Are the weekend tickets half-refundable if there's no play on Sunday or does it have to be the whole weekend?


----------



## Beebo (4 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Are the weekend tickets half-refundable if there's no play on Sunday or does it have to be the whole weekend?


Not sure.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Aug 2021)

Beebo said:


> My mate lives in Poole and has tickets for the weekend. He’s desperate for a Friday finish as doesn’t want to travel up to watch this rubbish.


I'd be tempted to stay in Poole and get lashed down the Lord Nelson


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Aug 2021)

Tickets for tests are refunded on an overs completed basis, less than 10 overs is a 100% refund (and often a concession for the next day if it was for weather), less than 20 overs is a 50% refund and any more than that, then you've had your fun. 
It doesn't apply to day 5, hence why day 5 tickets are best bought on the day.


----------



## matticus (5 Aug 2021)

We have tickets for Day 1 at Lords. Happy to take whatever "rubbish" is put before us :P 👍


----------



## AndyRM (5 Aug 2021)

England are going to get walloped here.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Aug 2021)

AndyRM said:


> England are going to get walloped here.



This aged well... Shame we've gone off for light.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Aug 2021)

AndyRM said:


> This aged well... Shame we've gone off for light.


Talk about timing eh? We were on a right old roll, long way to go but if I was an Indian batsman I would be fearing our fasties, could be a good one


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2021)

Anderson can't believe it's an over! It is now.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Aug 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Just back to the Hundred for a second, I'm enjoying it a lot but does anyone know if there's a "mute Kevin Pietersen" button on the Sky app?
> You can see how a whole dressing room fell out with the boorish peanut. I took to Twitter to see if it was just me, but no, seems there's not a lot of love for KP on comms.
> View attachment 602563


Try to find his 'saving the DDDDRRRYYYNOCEROS' speech. Even rhinos were running for cover


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Aug 2021)

Ouch! Those two wickets stung, though hardly a surprise. I wish 'Bumble' would pay attention.
"That's Sibley gone!" As Crawley is dismissed.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Anderson can't believe it's an over! It is now.


Hope he can get a 50 later too


----------



## Spartak (7 Aug 2021)

Some pictures from yesterday's game at Bristol between Gloucestershire & Hampshire.
An easy win for Gloucestershire thanks to 99 not out from opener Ben Charlesworth... 👍


----------



## AndyRM (8 Aug 2021)

Shame the weather looks like stopping any chance of a result today. England deserve to win for Root's performance alone, a superb display and handy runs from the middle order too (in the second innings, the less said about the first the better).


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Aug 2021)

Hope we get some play after lunch


----------



## matticus (13 Aug 2021)

Your Lords, Day 2 correspondent can confirm it were a Grand Day Out! N loved it, she got there 90mins before play and saw all the sights before the (heaving) crowds arrived.
Sadly she had to leave just before end-of-play, so missed the streaker 😄
We will DEFINITELY be going again, despite the enormous ticket prices 👍



Attached is a shot of Andrew Strauss's bald head obscuring our view (for info, if considering seats in the Edrich Stand)


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Aug 2021)

matticus said:


> Your Lords, Day 2 correspondent can confirm it were a Grand Day Out! N loved it, she got there 90mins before play and saw all the sights before the (heaving) crowds arrived.
> Sadly she had to leave just before end-of-play, so missed the streaker 😄
> We will DEFINITELY be going again, despite the enormous ticket prices 👍
> View attachment 603988
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it! Set up nicely for tomorrow too.


----------



## Dayvo (13 Aug 2021)

Anyone would think Anderson’s retirement seems far away: let’s hope he’s fit for The Ashes.
It was his 31st five-for! 😳👏


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2021)

I'm just catching up with today's play on BBC iPlayer. Isa just introduced Sachin Tendulkar for his opinion on Pant. The subtitles changed his name to ''touch and send over.'' As the subtitles are pretty good with names, I suspect it was a little in joke.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Aug 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Anyone would think Anderson’s retirement seems far away: let’s hope he’s fit for The Ashes.
> It was his 31st five-for! 😳👏


He's in good nick by the looks of it. Might be after Warnes 700 odd wickets? Surely not?


----------



## Dayvo (13 Aug 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> He's in good nick by the looks of it. Might be after Warnes 700 odd wickets? Surely not?


Unlikely but you never know.
He is truly a master of his art and if his fitness is good then he _could_ get another 20+ Tests.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2021)

Some recovery by England. So it's pretty much as you were at the start going into the fourth day. Game on!


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2021)

Some day (again) today. Tomorrow could be incredible. Won't be easy to rattle through the final wickets, but if we're patient I reckon we should have more than enough time to win it, which would be pretty amazing after the first day.


----------



## PaulB (16 Aug 2021)

It's all set up for a cracking day today. Looks like it's going to be a nail-biter for both teams and sets of fans. I'm off today so looking forward to it immensely.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Aug 2021)

209-8 this morning! Fair play to India though


----------



## matticus (16 Aug 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> 209-8 this morning! Fair play to India though


That looked ok ... *286*-8 less so!

Can't see us winning this, but it's been a good match, all the more exciting for having seen some of it in the flesh. N barely missed a minute over the weekend


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Aug 2021)

matticus said:


> That looked ok ... *286*-8 less so!
> 
> Can't see us winning this, but it's been a good match, all the more exciting for having seen some of it in the flesh. N barely missed a minute over the weekend


Yes, been a good contest this one, might see if I can nab a Headingley ticket, agree its better to see a day or two there.


----------



## jowwy (16 Aug 2021)

having a large screen tv and sky q in your office on days like this dont help.......still think it will be a draw


----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 Aug 2021)

England now playing for a draw, I guess.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Aug 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> England now playing for a draw, I guess.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> England now playing for a draw, I guess.



I would think so, England will think a draw a result, and India will see it as a missed opportunity.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 Aug 2021)

Whatever the result, a cracking Test.


----------



## matticus (16 Aug 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> England now playing for a draw, I guess.


They might get it, if "Extras" keeps this up: 14 off just 10 overs so far


----------



## jowwy (16 Aug 2021)

they need nearly 5 an over to get the win.....lets see were they are come tea


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Aug 2021)

... wish Stokes was in with Root.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 Aug 2021)

matticus said:


> They might get it, if "Extras" keeps this up: 14 off just 10 overs so far


We should put Extra in as an opener.


----------



## Chromatic (16 Aug 2021)

Apparently the first time ever in a home test that both England openers have been dismissed for 0.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 Aug 2021)

Chromatic said:


> Apparently the first time ever in a home test that both England openers have been dismissed for 0.


And another Andy Z one:

This is the third time this year England's top three have been dismissed for less than 10. Before this year it had not happened since 2008.


----------



## Chromatic (16 Aug 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> And another Andy Z one:
> 
> This is the third time this year England's top three have been dismissed for less than 10. Before this year it had not happened since 2008.



Aren't we on for some sort of record for the most noughts in a summer or something like that? I'm sure I heard them wittering on about that on the radio a while ago.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 Aug 2021)

Chromatic said:


> Aren't we on for some sort of record for the most noughts in a summer or something like that? I'm sure I heard them wittering on about that on the radio a while ago.


Already passed that mark of shame...


----------



## Chromatic (16 Aug 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Already passed that mark of shame...



Oh dear.

Well, I suppose we could try to be positive and look at it that we have a record breaking England team at the moment..


----------



## Chromatic (16 Aug 2021)

Although what just happened as I hit post reply doesn't encourage any positive thoughts at all.


----------



## jowwy (16 Aug 2021)

Thats the test match gone…….unless moen and butler, go hell for leather


----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 Aug 2021)

Now in 'battling to save' mode.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Aug 2021)

only 199 needed to win! LOL.


----------



## matticus (16 Aug 2021)

I hate to bring the G*ardian into this civilised thread, but their over-by-over page is a great source of entertainment. This reader email (Re: why Sibley isn't more liked):

“Monsieur Starbuck is not wrong about Hameed’s stance versus whatever you would call what Sibley does while waiting for the ball,” says Robert Wilson. “Cricket fans are oddly embarrassed by an uncomely stance in a proper batter. They’ll accept a hundred Peter Willeys or any number of tail-enders who look like broken bagpipes tossed in a skip. They’ll even take the alien strangeness of Chanderpaul’s facing up. As Eoin Morgan’s red-ball career faded away, his stance began to look like he was undergoing some awful gastric catastrophe in a hostel bathroom. People didn’t want to see it anymore.

“But it also could be because Sibley quite literally has the wrong face. I’ve rarely seen a bloke who looks more like a smasher and a biffer. His run rate with that face is like Cary Grant having Noddy Holder’s accent.”


----------



## jowwy (16 Aug 2021)

12 overs since the last wicket


----------



## jowwy (16 Aug 2021)

Dreadful batting by england…..india well up for this


----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 Aug 2021)

Oh well. Great Test.

Shame we lost it, mind.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Aug 2021)

Well played India, brave declaration but positive.
If only our openers scared the cr*p out of them, alas not


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (16 Aug 2021)

I think we were beaten by a better team.

If I were to compare the two teams, man for man, I’d probably only choose Root and Anderson from the England lineup.

I know we have some good bowlers out (Archer and Broad), but I don’t think that is our problem.

Our batting is generally our downfall.

Great match though! Really looking forward to the rest of the series.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 Aug 2021)

Joe Root and the bowlers were beaten by another team more like. Did you see that Joe now heads the records for the highest% of a team's total runs in a series, ahead of Sir Don? Depressing - he and the bowlers need others to step up.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Aug 2021)

Root is a great player, but a terrible captain. A lot of questions around the ECB too. Changes are needed which has been obvious for some time, but they just aren't happening. Very frustrating.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 Aug 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Root is a great player, but a terrible captain. A lot of questions around the ECB too. Changes are needed which has been obvious for some time, but they just aren't happening. Very frustrating.


It's not his strongest suit, agreed, but the batters really haven't helped, and that's their bag, and theirs alone.


----------



## PaulB (17 Aug 2021)

They (our players) seemed to want to extract vengeance on Jimmy's behalf and I thing that contributed to the defeat.


----------



## matticus (17 Aug 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> It's not his strongest suit, agreed, but the batters really haven't helped, and that's their bag, and theirs alone.


Yes.*
And more specifically, the Top3; the appaling stats of recent England openers are well known, and we lost by 150 runs, which is almost exactly what the Top3 should have delivered over 2 average innings(es).

But what's the point in moaning at them? No doubt those batters are doing their best - it just ain't good enough at this level, and we don't seem to have anyone as clear replacements for them. _C'est la vie!_

*(although the IND 9th wicket partnership was a bit of a freak situation, so I'm reluctant to condemn Root's captaincy ability just on that. And his post-match interview seemed bang-on, no delusions there, I thought.)


----------



## swee'pea99 (17 Aug 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> It's not his strongest suit, agreed, but the batters really haven't helped, and that's their bag, and theirs alone.


One fact from last night's 'highlights' coverage: 37% of Sibley and Burns's opening partnerships for England haven't survived two overs.

And another: Sam Curran's king pair was the first ever at Lords since it was opened in 1814.

And (again courtesy of the BBC) the pic that tells it all...


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Aug 2021)

Those openers stats make for tough reading 
Still, three tests to go. Robinson looks good, and glad to see Moeen back.
Less than three months after final test until Ashes, hope we can take some positives with us down under.


----------



## jowwy (17 Aug 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Those openers stats make for tough reading
> Still, three tests to go. Robinson looks good, and glad to see Moeen back.
> Less than three months after final test until Ashes, hope we can take some positives with us down under.


will the ashes be played this year?? i know there is questions being asked of it, especially with australia and new zealand pulling out of the rugby league world cup


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Aug 2021)

It would be handy if Root could add world beating captaincy to his world beating batting, but our biggest problem is the upper order.

Any team which is routinely 25 for 3 is not going to prosper.

I think we could do reasonably well if we had a pair of consistent openers.

Wholesale changes mid series are unlikely to work, but I think Sibley will be dropped, maybe keep Burns, and try to find someone to bat at three.

Incidentally, the usual number three would be the team's best batsman - Root - but apparently he doesn't like batting there.


----------



## Chromatic (17 Aug 2021)

I reckon it is about time they tried someone new opening, they couldn't be worse than what we've had over the last couple of years, there must be others out there and we might accidentally stumble on someone with test match temperament.


----------



## matticus (17 Aug 2021)

Chromatic said:


> I reckon it is about time they tried someone new opening, they couldn't be worse than what we've had over the last couple of years, there must be others out there and we might accidentally stumble on someone with test match temperament.


Hameed is the obvious answer. His career has been as an opener. (And I agree with many pundits that sitting waiting while the openers di*k about was no help to his nerves coming in for his first Test innings in 2 years.)
He also has strong public sentiment behind him, which should make the selector's decision easier :P


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> will the ashes be played this year?? i know there is questions being asked of it, especially with australia and new zealand pulling out of the rugby league world cup


Looks like its still on, rumours of delayed start appear to have gone for now.


----------



## Chromatic (17 Aug 2021)

matticus said:


> Hameed is the obvious answer. His career has been as an opener. (And I agree with many pundits that sitting waiting while the openers di*k about was no help to his nerves coming in for his first Test innings in 2 years.)
> He also has strong public sentiment behind him, which should make the selector's decision easier :P



If his career so far has been as an opener then give him and someone else new a try, what have we to lose? As I said, they could hardly do worse than what we've had from those selected so far.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Aug 2021)

Sibley has been dropped from the squad for the next test, as has Crawley.

Dawid Malan makes a return, presumably with the intention of starting because there's not much point in calling up an experienced 33-year-old for 'squad experience'.

Looks like they will give Hameed a go as opener with Burns, and Malan at number three.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/58259484


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (19 Aug 2021)

What a shame that the Royal London one day cup final has been dumbed down by the ECB.
I remember when the 50 over competitions used to be one of the highlights of the cricket season and played on a Saturday at lords now instead it's on a thursday at Trent Bridge.
Just another example of the ECB trying to push away county cricket for the razzmatazz of the Hundred.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Aug 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Sibley has been dropped from the squad for the next test, as has Crawley.
> 
> Dawid Malan makes a return, presumably with the intention of starting because there's not much point in calling up an experienced 33-year-old for 'squad experience'.
> 
> ...


Smacks of desperation mid-series, but fingers crossed!


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Aug 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> What a shame that the Royal London one day cup final has been dumbed down by the ECB.
> I remember when the 50 over competitions used to be one of the highlights of the cricket season and played on a Saturday at lords now instead it's on a thursday at Trent Bridge.
> Just another example of the ECB trying to push away county cricket for the razzmatazz of the Hundred.



I'm afraid that may be true.

Michael Atherton did a decent interview on Sky with the chief executive of the ECB which addressed this point.

Athers spoke of the 'non Hundred aligned' counties which have been pushed aside.

As an example, Worcestershire, which is my county from childhood, has only three days of first class cricket in August, which is bound to make the average Worcester member rather grumpy.

The ECB bloke resorted to management speak by saying 'the rising tide will float all boats', suggesting the success of the Hundred will rub off on counties which are not directly involved in it.

He did concede the overall schedule was not ideal for Test player preparation after Athers pointed out several of the current squad have played barely any first class cricket this season.

https://wisden.com/series-stories/england-v-india/tom-harrison-admits-2021-schedule-is-not-ideal


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (19 Aug 2021)

We didn't need need another format when we have four and five day,50 and twenty over cricket.
I have no interest in the hundreds which the ECB only brought in because they thought it would involve more younger people to the game.
What with the stupid rules and dj's playing between overs it's just dumbed down cricket...IMO.
The ECB are just like the FA in football in which they haven't got a clue.


----------



## jowwy (19 Aug 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> We didn't need need another format when we have four and five day,50 and *twenty over cricket*.
> I have no interest in the hundreds which the ECB only *brought in because they thought it would involve more younger people to the game.*
> What with the stupid rules and dj's playing between overs it's just dumbed down cricket...IMO.
> The ECB are just like the FA in football in which they haven't got a clue.


when 20/20 first started it was to bring younger people to the game, with a party like atmosphere of hot tubs, music and beer........also subbing players off for not getting into the spirit and also music to accompany players to the crease


----------



## cisamcgu (19 Aug 2021)

I've been to a "Hundred" game, went last week.

The atmosphere was fine (not to my taste though, I prefer it much more sedate), and the crowd was loud and raucous by the end, but the cricket was very so-so. Yes, lots of big hitting and a couple of stunning catches. However I found it very difficult to actually care what happened. The womens match was definitly better than the men's game, less 90 mph bowling and 6 smashing, more considered and nuanced.

The scoreboard had been dumbed down to such an extent they didn't even bother saying who was in and who was bowling, just how many runs needed and how many balls left. To be perfectly honest, it is MUCH better to watch the "Hundred" on TV rather than going to the live match.

I was left with the feeling that it might be exciting and fun, but it wasn't cricket, not by a "hundred" miles


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Aug 2021)

I've watched parts of a handful of games on the telly.

The biggest problem for me as a nominal Worcestershire fan is I couldn't give a stuff who wins, although I was pleased to see Moeen doing well for the Birmingham team.

They - and him - are in the final on Saturday, so I will probably watch some of that.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> when 20/20 first started it was to bring younger people to the game, with a party like atmosphere of hot tubs, music and beer........also subbing players off for not getting into the spirit and also music to accompany players to the crease


Only went to one ... Lancs v Yorks at Old Trafford. Bloody miserable experience. Reminded me of seeing the NY Yankees once, without the delicious hot dogs. Bah humbug


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (19 Aug 2021)

Congratulations to Glamorgan on winning the RL cup by 58 runs


----------



## nickyboy (19 Aug 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Only went to one ... Lancs v Yorks at Old Trafford. Bloody miserable experience. Reminded me of seeing the NY Yankees once, without the delicious hot dogs. Bah humbug


My son went with his mates to that match and thought it was a great night out. And this is from someone who played age group county cricket so isn't a "new fan"
It will be interesting next year how they position the various tournaments after the success (commercially) of The Hundred
Given the similarity in styles of the Hundred and 50 overs I suspect they will push the 50 overs to Spring.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Aug 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Congratulations to Glamorgan on winning the RL cup by 58 runs



The Durham bowler who said on Sky at half time Glamorgan were 'seriously under par' presumably feels a bit stupid.

I'm aware 300+ scores are increasingly common, but close to 300 still takes some getting so I did think the prediction rather bold.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (20 Aug 2021)

Well done Southern Brave,my wife was a bag of nerves watching again tonight but happy now, although will be same tomorrow.


----------



## Arrowfoot (21 Aug 2021)

I understand that 100 was to address T20 that tends to go to 3hrs or more. The original idea came out form the Chief Commercial chap form ECB who handles broadcasting and the media. 

I just hope that the long game and the 50 overs does not lose its place among the next generation. It will be such a loss when these 2 formats bring out the best in talent, skill and strategy. Not knocking the quick or the short form.

The long form had a tremendous boost in the late 1970s when Australian Kerry Packer used his TV network to broadcast using 9 cameras to cover the game. In one single stroke, we saw the best of the bowler, the batsman, the wicketkeeper, the captain giving hand signals, and following the ball.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Aug 2021)

Play today looks iffy, given the forecast


----------



## Beebo (21 Aug 2021)

Livingston is so powerful, his 6 hitting huge but I still can’t see them beating the southern brave.


----------



## Chromatic (21 Aug 2021)

Beebo said:


> Livingston is so powerful, his 6 hitting huge but I still can’t see them beating the southern brave.



Him getting unluckily run out has probably finished any chance they had.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Aug 2021)

Chromatic said:


> Him getting unluckily run out has probably finished any chance they had.


If he hadn't done daft horsey galloping and run the first properly he'd have been well in.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Aug 2021)

All over now I think


----------



## Beebo (21 Aug 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> All over now I think


Ali going means it’s almost definitely all over.


----------



## Beebo (21 Aug 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> If he hadn't done daft horsey galloping and run the first properly he'd have been well in.


A 70 yard direct hit run out is very unlikely.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Aug 2021)

Beebo said:


> A 70 yard direct hit run out is very unlikely.


But if you run properly you take away the possibility completely, because just once in a while the fielder will hit - as here. It's how you'd coach a young player.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Aug 2021)

Carlos doing maths is hilarious!


----------



## Beebo (21 Aug 2021)

Love the fact that Jake Lintott has a day job as a PE teacher and not a full time professional.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (22 Aug 2021)

Mrs TB one very proud Mum tonight, well done the Southern Brave


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Aug 2021)

Beebo said:


> Love the fact that Jake Lintott has a day job as a PE teacher and not a full time professional.


Article here:
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...lish-left-arm-wrist-spin-after-half-a-century

Coincidentally, I'm reading Twirlymen by Amol Rajan at the moment.


----------



## Beebo (25 Aug 2021)

I know we haven’t batted yet, but it’s looking good so far.


----------



## matticus (25 Aug 2021)

Beebo said:


> I know we haven’t batted yet, but it’s looking good so far.


ho yes. And a couple of wickets for little Sam Curran, will be good for his morale! 
(we don't want to be dependent on the Anderson+Root show if we can help it).
Game on, Series on??


----------



## Beebo (25 Aug 2021)

We should get at least a 100 run first inning lead


----------



## matticus (25 Aug 2021)

Beebo said:


> We should get at least a 100 run first inning lead


Woah there, you've gone too far now!


----------



## matticus (25 Aug 2021)

Our openers have survived 2 overs. That in itself is an acheivement ...


----------



## newts (25 Aug 2021)

Well done the England bowlers. Strange how it looks a different wicket now that England are batting (very well so far🤞). Hameed looks more like opener we saw in his first stint with the team a couple of years ago.


----------



## Beebo (25 Aug 2021)

A first innings lead with 10 wickets remaining. 
Its unheard of.


----------



## Chromatic (25 Aug 2021)

Been a good day for us hasn't it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2021)

Chromatic said:


> Been a good day for us hasn't it?


Certainly has but it came from out of nowhere!


----------



## Chromatic (25 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Certainly has but it came from out of nowhere!


Yes it certainly has, I was thinking we'd been wormholed through to an alternative universe.


----------



## matticus (26 Aug 2021)

Far too early to talk about the result, but:
Our Top 4 batters have all made it to 30 (thirty) 60 (sixty) That is a VERY good thing! (and I'm super-pleased for Hameed getting a decent knock, that may well banish all the spirits from his cupboard)

(India marginally bossed the morning session, so I think there's a lot of fight still in them ... )


----------



## matticus (26 Aug 2021)

Stat-oid from a Grauniad reader:
“The last time England’s top four made fifties was 2013 against New Zealand in Dunedin,” says Richard O’Hagan. “One of the four was Steven Finn, who made 56 as nightwatchman. Don’t ask me the last time they all got 60, though.”


----------



## JBGooner (26 Aug 2021)

Another 100 for Root 

Is he England's greatest ever?


----------



## jowwy (26 Aug 2021)

Another collapse again….from 350-3 to 383-7


----------



## matticus (26 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> Another collapse again….from 350-3 to 383-7


I know it's still a massive lead ...
But was it wise to go so mad so quickly? (I'm thinking after Barstow came in.) Don't we just want to bat once, bat big, give the bowlers 2 days to get em out, while they're daunted by a massive deficit?


----------



## jowwy (26 Aug 2021)

matticus said:


> I know it's still a massive lead ...
> But was it wise to go so mad so quickly? (I'm thinking after Barstow came in.) Don't we just want to bat once, bat big, give the bowlers 2 days to get em out, while they're daunted by a massive deficit?


bairstow got done with a good ball to be fair, but buttler and moen just dont seem to know how to defend their wicket, they seem to want to play shots all the time…….the art of the front foot defence seems to have gone from the english middle order

yeh its a huge lead and i dont think india got a chance, but 500+ on the board would have made sure of that and it was achievable


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2021)

A question for you experts..does anyone KNOW ie not guess......what causes a normally good team to collapse ?
eg......over recent year we have seen a good England** side demolished for few runs.
I can understand 1 maybe 2 or 3 players having an off day but for the whole side to (seemingly) capitulate ?
**boot was on the other foot yesterday so, again, why ??


----------



## matticus (27 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you experts..*does anyone KNOW* ie not guess......*what causes a normally good team to collapse *?
> eg......over recent year we have seen a good England** side demolished for few runs.
> I can understand 1 maybe 2 or 3 players having an off day but for the whole side to (seemingly) capitulate ?
> **boot was on the other foot yesterday so, again, why ??


[my bold]
No, of course they don't know.

Because it's multiple factors.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2021)

matticus said:


> [my bold]
> No, of course they don't know.
> 
> Because it's multiple factors.


Well go on then.


----------



## matticus (27 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well go on then.


Do you want a guess??

:-)


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2021)

matticus said:


> Do you want a guess??
> 
> :-)


Well my OP did specify anyone who KNOWS.
Do you KNOW ?


----------



## Dayvo (27 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well my OP did specify anyone who KNOWS.
> Do you KNOW ?


Yes! 
Nerves, pressure, expectation, the actual occasion, playing for your place/reputation/country etc.

The number of times after two batsmen have shared a BIG partnership and one gets out, the incoming batsman, and often the one following him, too, invariably falls cheaply. Also once the bowling side have taken that partnership-breaking wicket, it gees them up considerably and spurs them on. 
Sitting padded-up for several hours, unable to relax, not eat or drink too much (toilet breaks), trying to gauge the pace and bounce of the wicket, the movement or turn of the ball, checking the bowlers’ form on the day, field placings etc.
But cometh the hour, cometh the man. 🏏👆


----------



## matticus (27 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well my OP did specify anyone who KNOWS.
> Do you KNOW ?


Nope.

(and as I said, I don't think anyone knows. Which is answering your exact question (even though it may not be the answer you wanted :-) )


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I can understand 1 maybe 2 or 3 players having an off day but for the whole side to (seemingly) capitulate ?


Possibly a misunderstanding of stats too. We tend to expect random events (like players having an off day, or coin tosses coming up heads) to be evenly distributed but they are much more clustery in real life. 

We expect Heads/Tails to go HTTHHTHTHHTHTH but they are actually more likely to have long runs of HHHHHH or TTTTTT than we tend to expect.

A mathematical modelling of test match collapses may show them to be more frequent than we _expect_, and may be more in line with what actually happens.

Add that to the other explanations such as mass hysteria spreading through the batting lineup, bowlers becoming mysteriously invincible, pitch and athmospheric conditions becoming batting-hostile.


----------



## matticus (27 Aug 2021)

I think human innate inability to understand natural randomness is really interesting, and especially so in cricket.
(As it happens, I think there are more physical/mental factors in batting collapses. But I don't know for sure :P)

My hunch is that luck/chance affects cricket more than most popular sports because of the critical nature of a wicket; once you're out, you can't bat better to make up for your mistake.
If a football team concedes an early goal, it's no worse than a late goal - the result is determined by the _total_ goals over 90 minutes.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Possibly a misunderstanding of stats too. We tend to expect random events (like players having an off day, or coin tosses coming up heads) to be evenly distributed but they are much more clustery in real life.
> 
> We expect Heads/Tails to go HTTHHTHTHHTHTH but they are actually more likely to have long runs of HHHHHH or TTTTTT than we tend to expect.
> 
> ...


Chances of 6 consecutive tosses the same is only 1/32 which is the same odds as a captain winning the toss in every game of a 5 test series

Much of collapses relates to the impact of a quick flurry of wickets on the mental state of both the incoming batsmen and the bowlers/fielders


----------



## jowwy (27 Aug 2021)

I can see england losing this test match on day 5…….


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> I can see england losing this test match on day 5…….



I think you’ll find it’s the England and Wales Cricket Team.

Unless we lose of course. Then it’s the Wales and England Cricket Team.


----------



## jowwy (27 Aug 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I think you’ll find it’s the England and Wales Cricket Team.
> 
> Unless we lose of course. Then it’s the Wales and England Cricket Team.


Correct it is the wales and england cricket team……but its advertised as england V india

And when was the last time a welsh cricketer was picked to play in said team???

but i still say they will lose on the 5th day


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> Correct it is the wales and england cricket team……but its advertised as england V india
> 
> And when was the last time a welsh cricketer was picked to play in said team???
> 
> but i still say they will lose on the 5th day



I think the fast bowler Simon Jones was probably the last welshman to play in the team. He was a member of the 2005 winning Ashes team.


----------



## jowwy (27 Aug 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I think the fast bowler Simon Jones was probably the last welshman to play in the team. He was a member of the 2005 winning Ashes team.


robert croft maybe after that…….simon jones got injured badly in that serious if i remember, tearing his cruciate knee ligament in the turf while fielding in the deep

croft last played for england in 2004, so yup jones was the last one.


----------



## geocycle (27 Aug 2021)

A long day at Headingley today. Always enjoy a day at the test but the contrast between today’s and the last time (Ben Stokes Day) was marked. The old ground looks good. Reminded me of 1981 when I went with parents the day before Bothams heroics and clearly remember the odds of 500-1 against an England win. Wonder what you’d get in India now?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Aug 2021)

I was nervous this morning! But England played well.


----------



## jowwy (28 Aug 2021)

Glad my prediction didnt come true…..superb bowling by robinson with the new ball

day 4 ticket owners must be gutted, only got an hours viewing in the sunshine


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> day 4 ticket owners must be gutted, only got an hours viewing in the sunshine


India supporters, maybe, and England supporters who couldn't (or didn't) make the morning session. I can't imagine England supporters disappointed to see wickets falling.


----------



## jowwy (28 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> India supporters, maybe, and England supporters who couldn't (or didn't) make the morning session. I can't imagine England supporters disappointed to see wickets falling.


Would have been nice to have 2 sessions in the sun though……and still win the match


----------



## jowwy (2 Sep 2021)

Indian tail end smashing england around the park here…….


----------



## jowwy (2 Sep 2021)

I must have jinxed india with my comment…..3 very quick wickets to end the innings


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Sep 2021)

Enjoyed Thakur smashing it all around the Oval


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Sep 2021)

...... Oh no! Our openers are back to their nervy worst


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Sep 2021)

What openers?


----------



## Beebo (2 Sep 2021)

Root out. It’s finely balanced going into day 2.


----------



## jowwy (3 Sep 2021)

time for the cricket......


----------



## matticus (3 Sep 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> What openers?


Be honest now - you popped out to put the kettle on, didn't you? Silly boy ...


----------



## Bonefish Blues (3 Sep 2021)

matticus said:


> Be honest now - you popped out to put the kettle on, didn't you? Silly boy ...


Call me Polly and rub me down with a damp flannel.


----------



## jowwy (3 Sep 2021)

Malan and pope need to stick around til lunch.....or this innings could be over very quickly


----------



## jowwy (3 Sep 2021)

oh dear........


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Sep 2021)

Pope and Bairstow need to get us close now.


----------



## jowwy (3 Sep 2021)

we need a 50+ partnership from somwhere


----------



## jowwy (3 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> we need a 50+ partnership from somwhere


first step on the rung reached....now for 100+ partnership and build from there


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> first step on the rung reached....now for 100+ partnership and build from there


Here's hoping! Love this series


----------



## jowwy (3 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Here's hoping! Love this series


they seem to have settled in now...lunch soon

a very even first session i think


----------



## matticus (3 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Here's hoping! Love this series


It's just bonkers isn't it??

EDIT: if you ONLY had this series to go on, would you reckon either side would give Australia a decent fight?


----------



## jowwy (3 Sep 2021)

next phase for england now is to get to indias score........get at least another 100 on the board, then it will be tea.

Its not easy, the ball is swinging all over the shop, but its got softer in the last hour and bairstow and pope were able to get a foot hold in the game


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Sep 2021)

matticus said:


> It's just bonkers isn't it??
> 
> EDIT: if you ONLY had this series to go on, would you reckon either side would give Australia a decent fight?


I would say YES. I think both teams could take Aus on. The current Aus squad isn't as fearsome as of old. Over there though with prepared pitches and a baying home crowd, still a tough ask.


----------



## jowwy (3 Sep 2021)

gonna be a long session now......i know we can bat deep


----------



## Chromatic (3 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> gonna be a long session now......i know we can bat deep



We need to don't we, but only Ali before the bowlers now.


----------



## jowwy (3 Sep 2021)

Chromatic said:


> We need to don't we, but only Ali before the bowlers now.


i would like to see us go into 20/20 mode a bit like thakur did for india, but there is a chance that Ali and Pope could put on another 50 or so and get us past india and build a lead. its always a tough decision to make at the tail end of an innings.....india had nothing to lose as they were 120ish for 7 at the time


----------



## Chromatic (3 Sep 2021)

I think Ali and Pope need to concentrate on staying there and shouldn't do any thing rash yet.

Is anybody else getting a bit annoyed with the bowling teams constantly querying the state of the ball?


----------



## jowwy (3 Sep 2021)

Chromatic said:


> I think Ali and Pope need to concentrate on staying there and shouldn't do any thing rash yet.
> 
> Is anybody else getting a bit annoyed with the bowling teams constantly querying the state of the ball?


yup...its one of the reason 15 overs was lost yesterday, just get on with the game


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Sep 2021)

Commentators on R5Live are asking about Ali holing out: ''Where did that come from?'' Haven't they ever seen him bat?


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Commentators on R5Live are asking about Ali holing out: ''Where did that come from?'' Haven't they ever seen him bat?


Lol, he's not bad though? Scored more than our 1 to 5...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Lol, he's not bad though? Scored more than our 1 to 5...


I think he's a great cricketer but his batting has always been reflexive. Beautiful when it works but it can (and does) go horribly wrong.


----------



## jowwy (3 Sep 2021)

Now we need to get the indian top order out before they catch englands lead…….


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Sep 2021)

Lead of 99, Anderson is on his 99th not out in test cricket. They deserve an ice cream.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Sep 2021)

_Squandered! _Lead of 100, 100 not outs.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> _Squandered! _Lead of 100, 100 not outs.


Wrong again. Lead of 99, 99 not outs. TMS had it all wrong.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Now we need to get the indian top order out before they catch englands lead…….


I want Woakes to get 200 lol


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Sep 2021)

Booo


----------



## jowwy (3 Sep 2021)

2 or 3 quick wickets would be nice now


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> 2 or 3 quick wickets would be nice now


Hope Pant is batting by stumps!


----------



## jowwy (3 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Hope Pant is batting by stumps!


They should be 1 down at least……..


----------



## jowwy (4 Sep 2021)

Cooked breakfast, cricket and sunshine out on the deck


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Sep 2021)

Have you dropped anything?

If not, you may find yourself at slip shortly 

PS
Needs tomatoes


----------



## jowwy (4 Sep 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Have you dropped anything?
> 
> If not, you may find yourself at slip shortly
> 
> ...


I hate tomatoes, but did drop my knife when burns dropped that catch…..or did i throw it down in dismay lol


----------



## jowwy (4 Sep 2021)

What was that review for……way outside leg and defo wasnt a bat pad catch either


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Cooked breakfast, cricket and sunshine out on the deck
> 
> View attachment 607530


Where's the black pudding, mushrooms, hash brown and brown sauce?
I think thats what our bowlers had for lunch .... wickets please!


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> What was that review for……way outside leg and defo wasnt a bat pad catch either


Yeah what a waste, Root must have clocked it at slip?


----------



## jowwy (4 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Where's the black pudding, mushrooms, hash brown and brown sauce?
> I think thats what our bowlers had for lunch .... wickets please!


Black pud is gastly……run out of mushrooms and hash browns, brown sauce was added after the photo, was gorgeous

as for the cricket…..not so good tbh. But im sat out in the sun watching the cricket, rather than stuck inside watching it…so win win for me


----------



## jowwy (4 Sep 2021)

Game on again now


----------



## Chromatic (4 Sep 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Have you dropped anything?
> 
> If not, you may find yourself at slip shortly
> 
> ...




And black pudding and fried bread.


----------



## Chromatic (4 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Game on again now


Yes, finely balanced, although I would put India as favourites now. We need to knock them over quickly if we are to have a chance.


----------



## Beebo (4 Sep 2021)

Chromatic said:


> Yes, finely balanced, although I would put India as favourites now. We need to knock them over quickly if we are to have a chance.


It’s tricky. I can’t see England winning from here. 
A draw looks a long way off too.


----------



## Chromatic (4 Sep 2021)

Beebo said:


> It’s tricky. I can’t see England winning from here.
> A draw looks a long way off too.


 I can't see us winning from here either.


----------



## Chromatic (4 Sep 2021)

On the plus side though, Gloucestershire had a good win in the county championship in the week.


----------



## jowwy (4 Sep 2021)

Chromatic said:


> I can't see us winning from here either.


I can see a draw……but india need to bat all day tmrw, to get a decent lead and then england have to bat out the final day


----------



## Chromatic (4 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> I can see a draw……but india need to bat all day tmrw, to get a decent lead and then england have to bat out the final day


I've not got much confidence in us being able to bat out the whole of a final day.


----------



## jowwy (4 Sep 2021)

Chromatic said:


> I've not got much confidence in us being able to bat out the whole of a final day.


Nor me…..but we know thats what will need to happen


----------



## Chromatic (4 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Nor me…..but we know thats what will need to happen



Yes, you're almost certainly right, we will need to bat out the final day.


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2021)

Here we go…..day 4, just had the cooked breakfast, now for a day on the deck in the sunshine.


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2021)

Its definately game on now…..into the indian tail before lunch


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Sep 2021)

Four very valuable wickets in India's back pocket, Kohli declaration around 3pm?


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Four very valuable wickets in India's back pocket, Kohli declaration around 3pm?


I cant see that happening tbh…..unless he wants to tempt england to thinking the win is theirs and they play stupid shots. Thats the type of captain i want though, risk the loss, to gain a win


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Sep 2021)

This match is pants Pant's.


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2021)

Nasser called for the spinner and up pops root for the 7th wicket…….


----------



## Beebo (5 Sep 2021)

My head tells me we will lose by a mile. But I have a ticket for tomorrow and due to work commitments I can’t go, so I expect i will miss an historic win.


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2021)

Beebo said:


> My head tells me we will lose by a mile. But I have a ticket for tomorrow and due to work commitments I can’t go, so I expect i will miss an historic win.


Shame….its a sell out tmrw, with one empty seat lol


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2021)

That was a cracking days cricket and sets it up nicely for tmrw……..so glad i got sky tv in the office and all meetings before 11


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Sep 2021)

I wrote England off earlier this afternoon but this test is a trickster and I find I'm now pencilling in England for a historic victory when it could still go any way. In other words, I've no idea how it will go.


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I wrote England off earlier this afternoon but this test is a trickster and I find I'm now pencilling in England for a historic victory when it could still go any way. In other words, I've no idea how it will go.


I said to my neighbour earlier, that if england have all wickets intact at the end of play, they will win this test……but with the slow run rate, im still not sure


----------



## swee'pea99 (5 Sep 2021)

What a game! Day 5 and everything to play for...what more could you ask?

Test cricket at its absolute best.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 Sep 2021)

Historic win would be historic.

Unlikely, but the hope is there...


----------



## jowwy (6 Sep 2021)

im going to take stock of the situation at lunch......if we are say 170 for 2, leaving 200ish for the last 2 sessions with 8 wickets in hand, then i think its doable. There wont be issues with light today, so all 90 overs will be played if england can bat that long


----------



## matticus (6 Sep 2021)

I'm baffled: 24hours ago England Test Captain [insert multiple years] M. Vaughan said - on camera - "the next hour will decide this test".
So why can't he tell us the result? Eh? Hmm?!?


----------



## jowwy (6 Sep 2021)

matticus said:


> I'm baffled: 24hours ago England Test Captain [insert multiple years] M. Vaughan said - on camera - "the next hour will decide this test".
> So why can't he tell us the result? Eh? Hmm?!?


its on in the office........should be a good days cricket

its a full house, minus @Beebo


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Sep 2021)

matticus said:


> I'm baffled: 24hours ago England Test Captain [insert multiple years] M. Vaughan said - on camera - "the next hour will decide this test".
> So why can't he tell us the result? Eh? Hmm?!?


I think his contract prohibits utterances such as: ''I've have absolutely no idea how this is going to end.''


----------



## matticus (6 Sep 2021)

The bookies are putting ENG win at around 22% - that seems fair to me.

Unless anyone here will give me 10:1? Anyone?


----------



## jowwy (6 Sep 2021)

290 runs in 90 overs - should be doable.....its 3.22 runs per over and england batted at 3.45 per over in the first innings, so data says its doable

but in practice it may be more difficult as the day progress's


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 Sep 2021)

This is an easy pitch, and were it a One-Dayer then we'd be backing England to get it in 60, never mind 90!


----------



## jowwy (6 Sep 2021)

cracking ball for that first wicket........


----------



## jowwy (6 Sep 2021)

what are they doing......that run out, was just not needed


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Sep 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> This is an easy pitch, and were it a One-Dayer then we'd be backing England to get it in 60, never mind 90!



No fielding restrictions in Tests which makes scoring boundaries harder all day.

No bowling restrictions either which means a spinner can tie up one end for most of the day.

If a seamer is having a purple patch, you cannot wait out a handful of overs to see him off, you have to wait until he gets tired, and even then he will still come back after a rest.

Restricting runs is also easier because bowlers can get away with wider balls, particularly on the leg side.

These are just some of the reasons why an England win would be a record breaker


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 Sep 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> No fielding restrictions in Tests which makes scoring boundaries harder all day.
> 
> No bowling restrictions either which means a spinner can tie up one end for most of the day.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Useful tutorial


----------



## jowwy (6 Sep 2021)

62 overs left - and we need another 237....thats 3.8 an over, with root in there now who does score quickly, i think its more than doable

its going to be a good afternoon of cricket....finish work at 3, got the tv already set up outside in the sunshine....


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> 62 overs left - and we need another 237....thats 3.8 an over, with root in there now who does score quickly, i think its more than doable
> 
> its going to be a good afternoon of cricket....finish work at 3, got the tv already set up outside in the sunshine....


Are you being optimistic?

Taking the lead from our Learned Friend can I suggest that if we get close then India will slow the over rate until we run out of light 

...but yes, I'm optimistic too 😊

ETA
And the moment I click to post, we lose Hameed!


----------



## jowwy (6 Sep 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Are you being optimistic?
> 
> Taking the lead from our Learned Friend can I suggest that if we get close then India will slow the over rate until we run out of light
> 
> ...


we wont run out of light today......its blazing sunshine, unless they slow to 4 overs an hour, we could play til 7, which is an extra hours play

and there is a minimum amount of overs that must be bowled...i think root and pope now will push the run rate on a but, as both players score quickly


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 Sep 2021)

Operation Play for a Draw


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> .finish work at 3, got the tv already set up outside in the sunshine....



We should still be batting by then, but maybe not for long after tea.


----------



## jowwy (6 Sep 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> We should still be batting by then, but maybe not for long after tea.


missed the last wicket......


----------



## matticus (6 Sep 2021)

India have thrown another review away. Does that swing it our way?? :-/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> we wont run out of light today......its blazing sunshine, unless they slow to 4 overs an hour, we could play til 7, which is an extra hours play
> 
> and there is a minimum amount of overs that must be bowled...i think root and pope now will push the run rate on a but, as both players score quickly


There's no sunshine here and I'm maybe 3 miles from the ground. It's hazed over throughout.


----------



## jowwy (6 Sep 2021)

nope - thats the end of it now..........may not even get to 3pm now


----------



## matticus (6 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> nope - thats the end of it now..........may not even get to 3pm now


It's the end now! (6 down)

A great match though.

(Can Root concede? )


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Sep 2021)

We've lost six of our best batsmen for 47 runs and we will get what we deserve - beaten.


----------



## jowwy (6 Sep 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> We've lost six of our best batsmen for 47 runs and we will get what we deserve - beaten.


totally agree.....dreadful batting display again


----------



## jowwy (6 Sep 2021)

No wickets lost while transfering the Q box between office and outside tv……now sat in the sunshine and its bliss


----------



## Beebo (6 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> No wickets lost while transfering the Q box between office and outside tv……now sat in the sunshine and its bliss


The fat lady is warming up.

Woakes out. 

We had a 100 run first innings lead and will lose by a distance.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Sep 2021)

I'm now ruling out bad light as a consideration in this match....


----------



## Chromatic (6 Sep 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> No fielding restrictions in Tests which makes scoring boundaries harder all day.
> 
> No bowling restrictions either which means a spinner can tie up one end for most of the day.
> 
> ...



Re fielding restrictions, have a look at Law 28.4. Not that it makes much difference to the point you are making.


----------



## jowwy (6 Sep 2021)

We lasted past tea……better than i thought when root lost his wicket


----------



## jowwy (6 Sep 2021)

Ah well…..

england lost that test at the end of their first innings when Moen Ali threw his wicket away and then a collapse ensued……..then after tea today with a 6 over Bumrah spell, which took out the middle order.

terrible batting


----------



## Chromatic (6 Sep 2021)

I reckon it all went tits up today when Malan got run out, then the all too predicable batting collapse ensued.


----------



## jowwy (6 Sep 2021)

Chromatic said:


> I reckon it all went tits up today when Malan got run out, then the all too predicable batting collapse ensued.


Awful cricket……why they even needed to run was a shocking decision.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Sep 2021)

At least Yorkshire won.


----------



## swee'pea99 (7 Sep 2021)

Chromatic said:


> I reckon it all went tits up today when Malan got run out, then the all too predicable batting collapse ensued.


Indeed, that was the killer on the day. But the killer of the match was Thakur & Pant's first innings partnership. Once again England had their opponent on the ropes but once again they failed to find the KO punch. You could feel the momentum shift 180, ball by ball, run by run, and from that point on England were always on the back foot. 

Top match though - and maximum respect for India: another excellent performance, another fully deserved victory.

Dammit!


----------



## jowwy (9 Sep 2021)

5th test at old trafford.....anyone know how the weathers looking up there?? will we get any play today??


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> 5th test at old trafford.....anyone know how the weathers looking up there?? will we get any play today??


There'll be no play today. The test match starts tomorrow. (Oldies will remember simpler times when test matches always started on Thursday.) The BBC forecast is predicting light rain for most of tomorrow at Old Trafford. It looks like it might be an on-off affair.


----------



## matticus (9 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The test match starts tomorrow. (Oldies will remember simpler times when test matches always started on Thursday.


I guess they wanted an extra day for the players to rest? Not sure. (I think 2 have started on a Thursday, then a Wed start to avoid the BH Monday).

This series feels very compressed (calendar-wise); are there any stats for this??


----------



## jowwy (9 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There'll be no play today. The test match starts tomorrow. (Oldies will remember simpler times when test matches always started on Thursday.) The BBC forecast is predicting light rain for most of tomorrow at Old Trafford. It looks like it might be an on-off affair.


yeh i got the start day wrong......jos buttlers fault for being on skysports news and saying he was playing in todays test.


----------



## Beebo (10 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> yeh i got the start day wrong......jos buttlers fault for being on skysports news and saying he was playing in todays test.


It’s been cancelled due to Covid in Indian team.


----------



## matticus (10 Sep 2021)

Oh noes! Big shame.

(I assume this will go down as a series win in the official stats?)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2021)

Beebo said:


> It’s been cancelled due to Covid in Indian team.


So do India win the series as a result?


----------



## Beebo (10 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So do India win the series as a result?


No it’s a drawn series. India forfeit the game.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Sep 2021)

I always knew we had it in us to pull it back


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2021)

Beebo said:


> No it’s a drawn series. India forfeit the game.


A massive shame then and a terrible way to end the season. It's better that the game is forfeited though: winning because of sickness doesn't sound like any kind of sport that I know.


----------



## jowwy (10 Sep 2021)

its a shame its been cancelled, as its been a good test series.......i wonder how other sports will react to this


----------



## matticus (10 Sep 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I always knew we had it in us to pull it back


We looked at the big picture better than they did. Winning a Test Series isn't all about having the best bowlers and the least batting collapses.


----------



## Chromatic (10 Sep 2021)

Hmmmm.






_BBC cricket correspondent Jonathan Agnew_

This is quite bizarre because last night the players all passed their PCR tests. We went to bed thinking the match would go ahead.

I suspect the IPL would have a lot to do with this. It starts in 10 days' time. The players are on huge contacts. The IPL is worth £300m to the Board of Control for Cricket in India (BCCI).

They are desperate to protect their product and the players protect their contracts. This stands to cost the ECB £20m, one assumes there would be some negotiations about that with the BCCI. 

It is a shame Covid has interfered with a brilliant series.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Sep 2021)

The economics of cricket in India are on a different level to all the rest.


----------



## Chromatic (10 Sep 2021)

Here's Michael Vaughan:

*Post update*





Michael Vaughan
Former England captain on BBC Test Match Special
If you go back to the start of the summer, the India team didn’t want to play this Test due to how close it was to the IPL. The difference between The Oval and this match is that the IPL starts next week. These players are absolutely petrified of getting Covid, having to isolate and missing out on the IPL.


----------



## Beebo (10 Sep 2021)

Apparently the staement about the series being drawn 2-2 has been withdrawn and discussions are ongoing about rescheduling.
It’s a shambles, all because of IPL cash which is making the Indian players nervous.


----------



## geocycle (10 Sep 2021)

Anyone want a ticket for tomorrow? All a bit of a fiasco isn’t it. Can understand players wanting to get home after a long tour with the prospect of isolating being the final straw. I guess a combination of stress, family and IPL money. But what changed between yesterday when the game was on and today? There have been no more cases we are told. Seems unprofessional to me. Ido have sympathy with the fixture congestion they have to deal with.


----------



## Chromatic (10 Sep 2021)

Come on now @Beebo, there's no way something as minor as a scheduled test match should be allowed to jeopardize an IPL pay-cheque.


----------



## geocycle (10 Sep 2021)

Beebo said:


> Apparently the staement about the series being drawn 2-2 has been withdrawn and discussions are ongoing about rescheduling.
> It’s a shambles, all because of IPL cash which is making the Indian players nervous.



yes someone has realised that a forfeit would give the insurers a way out of paying.


----------



## matticus (10 Sep 2021)

Chromatic said:


> Here's Michael Vaughan:
> 
> *Post update*
> 
> ...


Could this have been avoided - in hindsight - by insuring the players against financial loss due to COVID infection?


----------



## Chromatic (10 Sep 2021)

matticus said:


> Could this have been avoided - in hindsight - by insuring the players against financial loss due to COVID infection?


Possibly, but I don't think the prospect of the IPL going ahead with a few star players sitting it out for a while would appeal to the money men under any circumstances.


----------



## Beebo (11 Sep 2021)

The IPL has already been postponed by 4 months so this test wasn’t clashing when it was initially arranged. It’s in Dubai now because India is still too dangerous. 

Quote from the ECB.

“This is not a situation which has been created by the rescheduled IPL, I fundamentally do not believe that for a second."

What a load of tosh


----------



## Beebo (19 Sep 2021)

Kent wins the T20 in the final against Somerset. Neither team have a 100 franchise . If only it was free to air. 

This comment is stolen from the BBC comments page, but perfectly sums up the situation. 

“Who would have believed you could have such a wonderful day's cricket in front of a full house with little or no marketing? especially in such a tired old format with 6 ball overs and all 18 counties involved in the competition-even those who don't deserve to exist? They ought to try selling it to women and kids and attract a new audience.......”


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Sep 2021)

I'm reading Richie Benauld's autobiography at the moment. He's scathing about cricket administration. Not much has changed.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Oct 2021)

The stadium announcers in the T20 World Cup are doing my head in! 

I’m having to watch it with the sound turned off.

I’m going to try and sync up TMS with the Sky coverage for the England games.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Oct 2021)

Aussies getting smashed at the moment.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Oct 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Aussies getting smashed at the moment.


And the Aussies, I’m guessing, have 7-8 players in their T20 team likely to be in the starting line-up for The Ashes.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Oct 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Aussies getting smashed at the moment.


BTW, I take it you’ve followed England’s cricket team, in all formats, over the years and seen them turn an easy victory into an embarrassing loss?!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Oct 2021)

Dayvo said:


> BTW, I take it you’ve followed England’s cricket team, in all formats, over the years and seen them turn an easy victory into an embarrassing loss?!


Yes @Dayvo been following them for long suffering years, long before T20 came about.


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Oct 2021)

What a demolition job! Played Buttler.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Oct 2021)

Buttler was magnificent.


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Oct 2021)

Our No.1 T20 world ranking looks about right to me


----------



## newts (30 Oct 2021)

The first innings gave the impression it was not easy to bat on.


----------



## Beebo (1 Nov 2021)

England demolished Oz with Moheen Ali in the team, and he didn’t bat or bowl. 
He’d be a star player in every other team but was unused by England.


----------



## Beebo (1 Nov 2021)

England last 3 overs against SriLanka were awesome tonight.
129-5 reduced to 137 all out in 3 overs. When the game was finely balanced.


----------



## Beebo (5 Nov 2021)

Yorkshire have got themselves into a spot of bother following their whitewashing of racism. 
the whole board have been called before the parliamentary select committee.
Gary Ballance has been banned from selection for England and Michael Vaughan has now been implicated. 
I get the feeling the guns are out for Yorkshire and their ‘no nonsense banter’
They just need Geoffrey Boycott to spring to their defence now. What could possibly go wrong.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2021)

Beebo said:


> Yorkshire have got themselves into a spot of bother following their whitewashing of racism.
> the whole board have been called before the parliamentary select committee.
> Gary Ballance has been banned from selection for England and Michael Vaughan has now been implicated.
> I get the feeling the guns are out for Yorkshire and their ‘no nonsense banter’
> They just need Geoffrey Boycott to spring to their defence now. What could possibly go wrong.


Also Headingly is now off the test rota. Add sponsor flight and their revenue streams look to be pretty shaky.


----------



## Sterlo (5 Nov 2021)

I fear for us next season, the sponsors are deserting us hand over fist, it wouldn't surprise me if there were more sanctions applied after future hearings. At least Joe Root is in the clear, he hardly plays for us any more.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (5 Nov 2021)

Sterlo said:


> I fear for us next season, the sponsors are deserting us hand over fist, it wouldn't surprise me if there were more sanctions applied after future hearings. At least Joe Root is in the clear, he hardly plays for us any more.


You are insolvent as it stands, I think. There will be many job losses.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Nov 2021)

Beebo said:


> They just need Geoffrey Boycott to spring to their defence now. What could possibly go wrong.


... Fred Trueman rises from his grave. "What is going off out there?"


----------



## Sterlo (5 Nov 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> You are insolvent as it stands, I think. There will be many job losses.


I did hear that the loss of next years ODI vs New Zealand will cost in the region of £10million based on the 2019 accounts.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Nov 2021)

What a semi final between England and NZ! Two very exciting sides to watch IMO.

Neesham made the difference for the Kiwis.


----------



## Beebo (10 Nov 2021)

England have lost the semifinal. 
It was a good effort but NZ batters were great in the last 10 overs.
They won with a over to spare.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Nov 2021)

Beebo said:


> England have lost the semifinal.
> It was a good effort but NZ batters were great in the last 10 overs.
> They won with a over to spare.



Really impressive second half from them. I was only able to start listening in the tenth over and it seemed England had it in the bag, so I apologise to everyone for putting the mockers on.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Nov 2021)

I think, had this counted, we might have won:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/cricket/59241758

Such a shame it didn't because it's an incredible piece of fielding.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Nov 2021)

Superb finish by NZ. Few teams we would want to lose to I'm sure, but great sportsmen. Come on Pakistan!


----------



## jowwy (10 Nov 2021)

Dreadful 17th over by england cost them the match……until then they were strolling towards a win


----------



## AndyRM (10 Nov 2021)

New Zealand are probably my favourite team behind England and Scotland (who I support grudgingly because they are pish). Thought it was very classy when they didn't take a run because Rashid got blocked.

For such a tiny nation they aren't half fierce competitors, and cricket isn't even their national sport!


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2021)

From the article on the Beeb about the game:

"Neesham was the batter who, in 2019 at Lord's, dropped to his haunches, head resting on his bat, after failing to see New Zealand over the line in the super over."

Didn't know that and I don't think they mentioned it in the commentary, cool fact!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (11 Nov 2021)

They made an awful lot of friends that day with their dignity in defeat. I like the cut of their jib and I hope they stuff Aus/Pak in the final.


----------



## T4tomo (11 Nov 2021)

"death-bowling", something we are normally good, at went astray. Missing Tymal Mills who is brilliant at it did cost us, but Woakes and Jordan make it a bit easy for NZ, and we should have shuffled in an over of spin earlier in the inning, which left Rash to bowl over 18.

but these are small margins - we nearly had Neesham out on the Bairstow catch - he hit 3 sixes (incl that ball) in the next few balls.

I found the win predictor very odd as it had England has heavy favourites from early in the NZ innings, despite the fact they were only 5-10 runs behind England at most points, with wickets in hand. I thought it was a tight game all the way through and all credit to NZ for recovering froma poor start and whacking themselves over the line.


----------



## Beebo (11 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> but these are small margins - we nearly had Neesham out on the Bairstow catch - he hit 3 sixes (incl that ball) in the next few balls.


T20 is very much small margins. 
The South African spinner got a hat trick against England with 3 slogs caught on the boundary. These could easily have been 18 runs but were wickets. Luck seems to play a big part in very close games. 
I enjoy watching short format cricket but it will never be better than a proper test match.


----------



## jowwy (11 Nov 2021)

Another great t20 semi final this evening….but like england last night, pakistan threw it away


----------



## Beebo (11 Nov 2021)

Winning the toss and batting second does seem to offer a significant advantage, which is even greater in close games. 
It will be interesting to see if the team batting second wins the final too.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2021)

So an all antipodean final, and both sides winning their semi's with an over to spare. Has the potential to be a cracker!


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/cricket/59242789

How on earth can he think he's hit that?!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (11 Nov 2021)

Cmon you Kiwis!


----------



## jowwy (11 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/cricket/59242789
> 
> How on earth can he think he's hit that?!


To be fair in realtime there was a very loud nick…….and i think mitchell at the other end nodded thinking the same, thats why he didnt bother with a review


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2021)

A loud edge in real-time? The only noise is the ball thumping into the 'keepers hands.

And in any case, you'd feel it, swinging the bat that hard.

It doesn't matter anyway, they won. I hope he's had a jolly good cry about his mistake.


----------



## T4tomo (12 Nov 2021)

20 needed off 10 balls and Wade was dropped in the deep, 3 balls hit for 6 later and it was over. Would have been tougher with a new batsman in...
small margins and a bit of luck, that's T20.

C'mon you Kiwi's!


----------



## jowwy (12 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> 20 needed off 10 balls and Wade was dropped in the deep, 3 balls hit for 6 later and it was over. Would have been tougher with a new batsman in...
> small margins and a bit of luck, that's T20.
> 
> C'mon you Kiwi's!


same in the england game.........bairstowe catches in the deep, hits toblerone ( not out ) 20 needed off the last 12.....6 balls later, its all over

but i think over 17 caused the england loss, with jordan go all over the ground for 28


----------



## T4tomo (12 Nov 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/59251263

oops not clever. kiwis need a new keeper batsman (i think Phillips also keeps wicket so maybe just a batter)


----------



## AndyRM (12 Nov 2021)

What an idiot!


----------



## AndyRM (12 Nov 2021)

Unfortunately, the racism scandal seems to run quite deep:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/59262824

I suspect we're only seeing the tip of the iceberg. 

I'd be fairly confident guessing the word (possibly words) that has been used too.


----------



## Beebo (18 Nov 2021)

Any thoughts on the cricket race scandal?

It seems such a shame as there are massive talent pools of Asian players in many northern towns. 

Most sports just seems like an old boys network which is very hard to break into.

We have some nets in a local park, I would estimate that 90% of the people using them are Asian. And they are in a terrible stare compared to the nets at the local cricket club.

My only comparison is local club rugby which is also very much alcohol based and almost no Asians play at local club level. I doubt people are overtly racist but it must be very daunting for a new player to get started.


----------



## jowwy (18 Nov 2021)

Beebo said:


> Any thoughts on the cricket race scandal?
> 
> It seems such a shame as there are massive talent pools of Asian players in many northern towns.
> 
> ...


is that cause the are repaired due to private ownership maybe??? were as the others are repaired by the local council who dont have the money to under take such repairs??? 

just seems an odd statement to make


----------



## Beebo (18 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> is that cause the are repaired due to private ownership maybe??? were as the others are repaired by the local council who dont have the money to under take such repairs???
> 
> just seems an odd statement to make


Yes. It’s the difference between public facilities and private ones. A bit like tennis courts, The private ones are always better. The council should invest more in these facilities as they are clearly well used by the locals. 

But my point was that there are lots of Asian players who I’m sure could contribute to a thriving club scene. But the club scene is set up in such a way that it somehow excludes them.


----------



## jowwy (18 Nov 2021)

Beebo said:


> Yes. It’s the difference between public facilities and private ones. A bit like tennis courts, The private ones are always better. The council should invest more in these facilities as they are clearly well used by the locals.
> 
> But my point was that there are lots of Asian players who I’m sure could contribute to a thriving club scene. But the club scene is set up in such a way that it somehow excludes them.


doesnt just exclude asians though, they are just one of the minorities it could exclude.....it could exclude the less wealthy too and not just based on colour of skin

there are so many reasons why people can get excluded from something, that it cant just be race related. You have to look at the bigger picture and ensure equality impact assessments are made to limit exclusion and provide inclusiveness. its too easy to put it down to race.

every policy and procedure we right were i work is followed up by an EIA ( equality impact asessement) to ensure it doesnt impact on the minorties within the community......that needs to be done in sport too.


----------



## Beebo (18 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> doesnt just exclude asians though, they are just one of the minorities it could exclude.....it could exclude the less wealthy too and not just based on colour of skin
> 
> there are so many reasons why people can get excluded from something, that it cant just be race related. You have to look at the bigger picture and ensure equality impact assessments are made to limit exclusion and provide inclusiveness. its too easy to put it down to race.
> 
> every policy and procedure we right were i work is followed up by an EIA ( equality impact asessement) to ensure it doesnt impact on the minorties within the community......that needs to be done in sport too.


Yes and Darren Gough has written about his problems with Yorkshire from the perspective of a working class lad. But he was white and drank lots of beer so probably fitted in once he managed to get a foot in the door. 

Imagine how much harder it must be for an Asian lad. I agree we need to ensure everyone has the same chances and I hope we seem urgent changes.


----------



## jowwy (18 Nov 2021)

Beebo said:


> Yes and Darren Gough has written about his problems with Yorkshire from the perspective of a working class lad. But he was white and drank lots of beer so probably fitted in once he managed to get a foot in the door.
> 
> Imagine how much harder it must be for an Asian lad. I agree we need to ensure everyone has the same chances and I hope we seem urgent changes.


I totally agree……..


----------



## AndyRM (3 Dec 2021)

Bloody hell - https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/59518669

I wonder how deep the rabbit hole goes, and how much damage this is doing/already has done not only to players, but to the clubs involved? 

I'm sure I read that a lot of sponsors had already walked away and that certain venues had been stripped of the rights to show England games.


----------



## downesy (4 Dec 2021)

Ajaz Patel takes all ten wickets against India for New Zealand , becoming only the third bowler in test history to achieve this feat.
Jim Laker v the Aussies , and Anil kumble v Pakistan , really impressive as Indian players are generally very good against spin


----------



## AndyRM (4 Dec 2021)

After the gloomy atmosphere around cricket these last few days, it's excellent to have a huge positive to enjoy!


----------



## Dayvo (4 Dec 2021)

Surprised India didn’t enforce the follow-on but I suspect politics (money) had a major part to play. 
The Test could have been all over by day 2! and resulted in a big loss of revenue. 
Well done to the performers Agawal and Ajaz Patel. NZ need a miracle to save this game.


----------



## DRM (4 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Bloody hell - https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/59518669
> 
> I wonder how deep the rabbit hole goes, and how much damage this is doing/already has done not only to players, but to the clubs involved?
> 
> I'm sure I read that a lot of sponsors had already walked away and that certain venues had been stripped of the rights to show England games.


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/s...paid-Professional-Cricketers-Association.html
so now we find out that the Professional cricketers association paid off his gambling debts, not exactly a virtuous character is he, also sent disgusting texts to teenage girl, let him without sin cast the first stone and all that.


----------



## Beebo (4 Dec 2021)

downesy said:


> Ajaz Patel takes all ten wickets against India for New Zealand , becoming only the third bowler in test history to achieve this feat.
> Jim Laker v the Aussies , and Anil kumble v Pakistan , really impressive as Indian players are generally very good against spin


He was born in India too.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Dec 2021)

DRM said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/s...paid-Professional-Cricketers-Association.html
> so now we find out that the Professional cricketers association paid off his gambling debts, not exactly a virtuous character is he, also sent disgusting texts to teenage girl, let him without sin cast the first stone and all that.



You can be critical of one part of an organisation and still benefit from the support it offers, I know I have been.

As for the texts, they'll be easily obtained. She's already discredited herself by admitting to lying so she could illegally drink on a plane...

I trust the Daily Mail about as far I could throw a copy, and I used to play in deep-midwicket.


----------



## downesy (4 Dec 2021)

DRM said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/s...paid-Professional-Cricketers-Association.html
> so now we find out that the Professional cricketers association paid off his gambling debts, not exactly a virtuous character is he, also sent disgusting texts to teenage girl, let him without sin cast the first stone and all that.


He has admitted he isn't/ wasn't perfect he never claimed to be free from sin.
What he did claim was he was a victim of racism, and bullying, which reading the reports he most certainly was,he knew he would have his life scrutinised,he knew certain media outlets would dig as much dirt as they could on him,yet he still spoke out hopefully everyone comes out of this with a better understanding of how to respect other people, regardless of sex, colour, or religion


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2021)

This is sad, but what a superb innings, RIP.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket...krixSKVDxrkRBMs3qiaCMJ8Pq_gGyLNo1U_P6zoSpGJwU


----------



## downesy (4 Dec 2021)

Sounds like an amazing women, a life well lived RIP


----------



## Dayvo (4 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> This is sad, but what a superb innings, RIP.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/59533539?at_custom2=facebook_page&at_custom1=[post+type]&at_campaign=64&at_custom4=F51AAA2A-550A-11EC-894E-D92A16F31EAE&at_medium=custom7&at_custom3=BBC+Test+Match+Special&fbclid=IwAR3Fd6nGexbS9okrixSKVDxrkRBMs3qiaCMJ8Pq_gGyLNo1U_P6zoSpGJwU


And just avoided being out on Nelson! 😉


----------



## Beebo (4 Dec 2021)

Dayvo said:


> And just avoided being out on Nelson! 😉


Would she have to stand on one leg for a whole year


----------



## DRM (5 Dec 2021)

downesy said:


> He has admitted he isn't/ wasn't perfect he never claimed to be free from sin.
> What he did claim was he was a victim of racism, and bullying, which reading the reports he most certainly was,he knew he would have his life scrutinised,he knew certain media outlets would dig as much dirt as they could on him,yet he still spoke out hopefully everyone comes out of this with a better understanding of how to respect other people, regardless of sex, colour, or religion


Which he was guilty of with regard to those of the jewish faith, so he's as bad as those he accuses, he's a boo hooing nasty piece of work imho, the sooner he clears off the better


----------



## Beebo (8 Dec 2021)

Oh Bugger.


----------



## T4tomo (8 Dec 2021)

Sadly predictable with no meaningful warm up games / practice in Aussie conditions, but I don't know what made Root bat first, maybe the memory of Hussain's famous "we'll have a bowl". It looked more like a Trent Bridge / Headingley green top than the Gabba.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Dec 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Sadly predictable with no meaningful warm up games / practice in Aussie conditions, but I don't know what made Root bat first, maybe the memory of Hussain's famous "we'll have a bowl". It looked more like a Trent Bridge / Headingley green top than the Gabba.


I was listening and Aggers commented that it was a toss to lose because both captains really had to do the positive thing and bat first, which struck me as insightful.


----------



## T4tomo (8 Dec 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I was listening and Aggers commented that it was a toss to lose because both captains really had to do the positive thing and bat first, which struck me as insightful.


yes hindsight is a wonderful thing, and no doubt had the openers got through the first hour or so, as opposed to failing first ball, it might have got a bit easier, but both sides have had very little batting prep against a red ball, so whilst batting is "positive", bowling might have been the pragmatic choice.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Dec 2021)

Am I alone in being quite satisfied with 147? 

The radio reports this morning led with the commentary of the first ball and I was expecting 61 all out or something. When they finally go to the total it felt like good news.

Still going to lose the series 5-0 tho.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Dec 2021)

I've just seen the highlights - lucky they marked it out or it would have been hard to see the pitch against the rest of the square


----------



## T4tomo (8 Dec 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Am I alone in being quite satisfied with 147?



A chap outscored at the snooker yesterday FFS.


----------



## matticus (8 Dec 2021)

T4tomo said:


> A chap outscored at the snooker yesterday FFS.


In-off at the break?


----------



## T4tomo (8 Dec 2021)

matticus said:


> In-off at the break?


He scored 178. Snooker early in the frame, opponent coughed up 44 in fouls (11 misses I assume and the 11th left a chance) and then he cleared the table for 133 break.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/snooker/59572854


----------



## matticus (8 Dec 2021)

T4tomo said:


> He scored 178. Snooker early in the frame, opponent coughed up 44 in fouls (11 misses I assume and the 11th left a chance) and then he cleared the table for 133 break.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/snooker/59572854


Well played. Probably gutted to miss out on the double-ton, but still a good effort!


----------



## Dayvo (8 Dec 2021)

matticus said:


> Well played. Probably gutted to miss out on the double-ton, but still a good effort!


One could wonder if there was any money wagered on this! 🤔🕵🏼‍♂️


----------



## Beebo (8 Dec 2021)

T4tomo said:


> He scored 178. Snooker early in the frame, opponent coughed up 44 in fouls (11 misses I assume and the 11th left a chance) and then he cleared the table for 133 break.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/snooker/59572854


All here. The snooker was difficult but he had plenty of easy escape shots, he just kept trying the perfect escape. 

View: https://youtu.be/ec41e4kJLF0


----------



## Beebo (8 Dec 2021)

Dayvo said:


> One could wonder if there was any money wagered on this! 🤔🕵🏼‍♂️


Interesting but it would be very hard to mastermind something like that. 
Especially the total clearance at the end.


----------



## T4tomo (8 Dec 2021)

Beebo said:


> Interesting but it would be very hard to mastermind something like that.
> Especially the total clearance at the end.


Nah too much happened after all the penalties and before the break, including the guys who won accidently potting the pink.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Dec 2021)

Beebo said:


> Interesting but it would be very hard to mastermind something like that.
> Especially the total clearance at the end.


True, but spread betting covers these kind of ‘rare’ incidences.


----------



## jowwy (8 Dec 2021)

I had to check then…..i thought this was the cricket thread


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Dec 2021)

Chance of some more rain at the Gabba ... need a good spell of bowling later though for sure


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Dec 2021)

Cricket is it not just posh boys rounders


----------



## jowwy (8 Dec 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Cricket is it not just posh boys rounders


Nope……rounders has 4 bases, like baseball, both are nothing like cricket


----------



## matticus (8 Dec 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Cricket is it not just posh boys rounders


It's baseball with better fashion sense.


----------



## matticus (8 Dec 2021)

Australia 1-for-10.

Things seem to be going to plan 👍 Time for bed ...


----------



## jowwy (9 Dec 2021)

matticus said:


> Australia 1-for-10.
> 
> Things seem to be going to plan 👍 Time for bed ...


this post didnt age well.......


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Dec 2021)

matticus said:


> Australia 1-for-10.
> 
> Things seem to be going to plan 👍 Time for bed ...


Shame about the other 333 
Not much of a fan of this BT coverage, maybe it will just take a while to get used to the Oz Fox style? And Matt Smith?


----------



## T4tomo (9 Dec 2021)

Definitely worth picking Leach, take a real specialist to get whacked for nearly 9 an over and get your only wicket from a mistimed top edge!

He wont get many if any second inning overs given our batters performance....

I do feel a bit sorry for him


----------



## matticus (9 Dec 2021)

matticus said:


> Australia 1-for-10.
> 
> Things seem to be going to plan 👍 Time for bed ...


Sorry folks, I haven't had time to fully catch-up with the overnight action.

I'll try to give you a full report on the England fightback later...


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Dec 2021)

Test matches can twist and turn in an entertaining manner, but the smart money must be on a heavy defeat, possibly by an innings.

I wonder if the racism scandal has had any impact on the England team.

Root has largely kept out of it by turning a deaf 'un, but he has, quite reasonably, been asked about it several times.

Professional sportsmen can easily be distracted, although the Aussies' sexting former captain doesn't seem to have done them any harm.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Dec 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> I wonder if the racism scandal has had any impact on the England team.


I doubt it. I think the key factors are that the team is a) Ill prepared and b) not as good as the Aussies.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Dec 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Test matches can twist and turn in an entertaining manner, but the smart money must be on a heavy defeat, possibly by an innings.
> 
> I wonder if the racism scandal has had any impact on the England team.
> 
> ...


They don't seem too fussed paying Vaughny to commentate over there either?


----------



## Beebo (9 Dec 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I doubt it. I think the key factors are that the team is a) Ill prepared and b) not as good as the Aussies.


C playing away, which is a huge disadvantage in cricket.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 Dec 2021)

D Not playing the best team we could have fielded for the conditions
E Not taking advantage of those moments the game turns on


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Dec 2021)

But apart from that ... it's all looking pretty good.


----------



## T4tomo (9 Dec 2021)

I'm not sure Broad instead of Leach would have made much difference @Bonefish Blues, our batting let us down badly.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 Dec 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I'm not sure Broad instead of Leach would have made much difference @Bonefish Blues, our batting let us down badly.


I'm worried about Jack's ability to rebound from his being brutalised in wholly unfavourable conditions in a way that I never would be about Broad I guess.

...and taking our chances in the field would have made a key difference. It's almost as if we'd written this game off before we started.


----------



## T4tomo (9 Dec 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I'm worried about Jack's ability to rebound from his being brutalised in wholly unfavourable conditions in a way that I never would be about Broad I guess.
> 
> ...and taking our chances in the field would have made a key difference. It's almost as if we'd written this game off before we started.


yes some expensive dropped catches certainly helped the Aussies. They were always going to target Leach if he bowled early in the series, an extra seamer given Stokes clearly isnt fit would have been pragmatic and let Root and Malan provide a bit of part time twirl if needed. With no specialist spinner Rooty might have been more inclined to bowl first, which would I believe would have been a pragmatic way to try to not lose the 1st test, so in that sense maybe not picking Broad was a mistake, not so much for the personnel but the approach to the game


----------



## Beebo (10 Dec 2021)

Some fight being shown which may be too late here but will hopefully help us in the next few matches.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Dec 2021)

The old days of multiple warm up matches before a test series have long gone. Professional cricketers just don't have the time to spend weeks in Australia playing sides before the first test

What little warm up England was scheduled to have has been curtailed by poor weather. They have played virtually no red ball cricket for months. It's perhaps unsurprising that, out of the gate, England were poor.


----------



## PaulB (10 Dec 2021)

What's annoying about this is that you can only get it (in this country, anyway) on BT sport! That's really minimising the numbers of people who are going to get to follow it and eliminating those who cannot afford the subscription, can't get it or won't go with BT for whatever reason. There aren't even highlights on any of the terrestrial channels.


----------



## matticus (10 Dec 2021)

So you're not a TMS fan? Come join us, it's never too late!


----------



## jowwy (10 Dec 2021)

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 621406


@PaulB referred to terrestrial channels so he's correct in that it's online-only. And I only just discovered that there had been a deal. I can't yet bring myself to watch what happened yesterday much as I want to get a look at Head's innings.


----------



## jowwy (10 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> @PaulB referred to terrestrial channels so he's correct in that it's online-only. And I only just discovered that there had been a deal. I can't yet bring myself to watch what happened yesterday much as I want to get a look at Head's innings.


To be fair if you got sky tv…..then the iplayer is there for easy access, so its not really only online like it used to be.

i mean does anyone class it as terrestrial tv these days……..


----------



## matticus (10 Dec 2021)

I haven't even heard BBC staff - normally desperate to cross-promote anything-and-everything - mention the highlights on TV iPlayer!

Nice to have the option (about 10h after play finisishes?) Personally I don't enjoy highlights of a TEST match, as it distorts the context etc. 
And I happen to prefer TMS to telly coverage anyway - but that's just me. Some folks love watching hours of telly sport!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (10 Dec 2021)

TMS is the dog’s dangleys. The best show on the BBC.


----------



## jowwy (10 Dec 2021)

Thats a shocker from joe root……..


----------



## AndyRM (16 Dec 2021)

And the second test is off!

Anyone brave enough to make a prediction after 30 minutes?

I think England will win, just!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (16 Dec 2021)

The adverts on BT Sport have incredibly loud and annoying soundtracks for this time of the morning.

Not good when other members of the household are sleeping.

I hate marketing.

I’ll feel a lot better about our chances if we can get the on-form David Warner out early.

Our bowling attack, whilst high quality, is a bit one dimensional.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Anyone brave enough to make a prediction after 30 minutes?
> 
> I think England will win, just!


😳 I admire an optimist.
Adelaide is a shirtfront, batting paradise most of the time: long straight boundaries, shorter square of the wicket.
Australia will get 450/500+ by tea tomorrow, England may struggle to get 350: quick runs by the Aussies giving England a target of 380-ish and England _might _just hold out for the draw.
Well, I was _invited_ to make a guess.


----------



## matticus (16 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> And the second test is off!
> 
> Anyone brave enough to make a prediction after 30 minutes?


I reckon Pat Cummins won't be getting as many wickets this time


https://www.smh.com.au/sport/cricke...lose-contact-designation-20211216-p59i36.html


----------



## AndyRM (16 Dec 2021)

matticus said:


> I reckon Pat Cummins won't be getting as many wickets this time
> 
> 
> https://www.smh.com.au/sport/cricke...lose-contact-designation-20211216-p59i36.html



Yet Starc and Lyon are fine to play. Madness.


----------



## jowwy (16 Dec 2021)

Aussies will get 400+ on this wicket.......


----------



## T4tomo (16 Dec 2021)

They played very cannily this morning, It was hard to score so they concentrated on sticking around until it got a bit easier and England's bowlers' dominance didn't turn into a hat full of wickets. Our only hope is the new ball under lights does some damage, but that's a faint hope.......
We might not even get the full 10 overs with it, as we've been so slow bowling too short at them for most of the day..


----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 Dec 2021)

Buttler's dropped two this morning. We have to take our chances if we are to have a prayer.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Dec 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Buttler's dropped two this morning. We have to take our chances if we are to have a prayer.


Buttler fingers.


----------



## downesy (17 Dec 2021)

Tough going too many dropped chances, sad to see that cheating t**t back as Captain


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 Dec 2021)

Bye bye Burns.

Again. 17 runs in 3 innings


----------



## AndyRM (17 Dec 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Bye bye Burns.
> 
> Again. 17 runs in 3 innings



From the Beeb commentary: he did make four so that cancels out his overthrows. 

So our for a duck essentially.

Not sure I've ever heard of lightning stopping play!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> From the Beeb commentary: he did make four so that cancels out his overthrows.
> 
> So our for a duck essentially.
> 
> Not sure I've ever heard of lightning stopping play!


Stops fishing occasionally


----------



## T4tomo (17 Dec 2021)

quite literally ? thank god for lightning!


----------



## Dayvo (17 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Not sure I've ever heard of lightning stopping play!


I bet Root and Malan were back in the sanctuary of the changing room quicker than any flash of lightening.
England’s batting, so far, is found woefully wanting - again.


----------



## matticus (17 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> From the Beeb commentary: he did make four so that cancels out his overthrows.
> 
> So our for a duck essentially.


I don't think you'll find any pro statisticians agreeing with that methodology



AndyRM said:


> Not sure I've ever heard of lightning stopping play!


There's some great pics around


----------



## Dayvo (17 Dec 2021)

matticus said:


> I don't think you'll find any pro statisticians agreeing with that methodology
> 
> 
> There's some great pics around
> View attachment 622552


I think that is coming out of his arse!


----------



## T4tomo (17 Dec 2021)

matticus said:


> There's some great pics around


Slightly more distracting than one of the members strolling through the stand behind the bowlers arm...


----------



## AndyRM (17 Dec 2021)

matticus said:


> I don't think you'll find any pro statisticians agreeing with that methodology
> 
> 
> There's some great pics around
> View attachment 622552



I dunno, I reckon it could catch on.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Dec 2021)

Dayvo said:


> I think that is coming out of his arse!


Thunder crack, I think you mean.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (17 Dec 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Bye bye Burns.
> 
> Again. 17 runs in 3 innings


That stance winds me up 
We haven't had a good opener since Alastair Cook.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 Dec 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> That stance winds me up
> We haven't had a good opener since Alastair Cook.


It's a real problem for us, isn't it.


----------



## Dayvo (17 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Thunder crack, I think you mean.


The thunder down under = messy whites!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Dec 2021)

downesy said:


> Tough going too many dropped chances, sad to see that cheating t**t back as Captain



It’s amazing how quickly we all forget about Mike Atherton and his pocket full of grit, isn’t it? 

Let he who is without sin… etc. Etc.


----------



## downesy (17 Dec 2021)

I haven't forgot


----------



## AndyRM (18 Dec 2021)

Collapse imminent.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (18 Dec 2021)

If these two can stick around...


----------



## Bonefish Blues (18 Dec 2021)

Punditry not my strong suit...


----------



## yello (18 Dec 2021)

Throw in the towel. They could be home for Christmas.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (18 Dec 2021)

...and Australia are two first choice bowlers down FFS.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Collapse imminent.


You could say that just prior to any England innings about to commence.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Dec 2021)

Total embarrasment.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Dec 2021)

Another nine quick run-outs tomorrow morning and England MAY have a glimmer of hope.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Dec 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Another nine quick run-outs tomorrow morning and England MAY have a glimmer of hope.


Chance of overcast conditions, much cooler, why not? If we bring the A-game with ball and in the field there is hope.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (18 Dec 2021)

yello said:


> Throw in the towel. They could be home for Christmas.



This is why we no longer have an Empire.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Dec 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> This is why we no longer have an Empire.


Lol, and why they like beating the old Imperial oppressors so much!


----------



## Dayvo (18 Dec 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> This is why we no longer have an Empire.


Unfortunately we don’t have much of a cricket team, either.


----------



## yello (18 Dec 2021)

Not sure why they didn't enforce the follow-on. England's batsman might well be shell shocked/demoralised.



Tenacious Sloth said:


> This is why we no longer have an Empire.


Hmmmm.... there just might be other reasons!

I dunno, I'm not looking for (or making) excuses but I'm really not sure how many of the England team actually wanted to go. Sure, they'll say they do (because of the spirit of the Empire  ) but it can't have been an experience to look forward to nor relish in the current climate.


----------



## matticus (18 Dec 2021)

yello said:


> Not sure why they didn't enforce the follow-on. England's batsman might well be shell shocked/demoralised.


It's been incredibly rare in recent years. The pundits usually hint at commercial pressure: grounds and TV do NOT want matches over as quickly as possible.


----------



## yello (18 Dec 2021)

matticus said:


> It's been incredibly rare in recent years.



Out of interest, I've been reading about why that's been the case. It seems, statistically, you're more likely to win when NOT enforcing the follow-on; reasons offered vary but I find 'tiring bowlers' perhaps being the most persuasive.

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/why-captains-choose-not-to-follow-on-these-days-1112995


----------



## downesy (18 Dec 2021)

Abysmal, that pitch was a good batting track as the Aussies are proving again.
I'll agree the England team was perhaps undercooked,but feck me that was pathetic


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (19 Dec 2021)

Roots injury........That's just B******S


----------



## matticus (19 Dec 2021)

yello said:


> Out of interest, I've been reading about why that's been the case. It seems, statistically, you're more likely to win when NOT enforcing the follow-on; reasons offered vary but I find 'tiring bowlers' perhaps being the most persuasive.
> 
> https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/why-captains-choose-not-to-follow-on-these-days-1112995


That's a good read, thanks!

(I note that it still depends on a number of variables.)


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2021)

That last wicket was a kick in the nuts for england and joe root…..will be a long day tmrw


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> That last wicket was a kick in the nuts for england and joe root…..will be a long day tmrw


Indeed, it was certainly a plum ball by Starc! Big ask to stay at 1-0 tomorrow though. Once again our openers can't score or defend.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> That last wicket was a kick in the nuts for england and joe root…..*will be a long day* tmrw


I strongly suspect this statement may be wholly inaccurate.


----------



## Arrowfoot (19 Dec 2021)

I still can't work it out. England has the world best domestic series and all the stars from around the World spend each year playing for various clubs. England should have all the right atmosphere, experience and wherewithal to nurture one of the best teams.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Dec 2021)

County cricket has had the arse ripped out of it by the short formats of the game. Shame, but there we go.


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I strongly suspect this statement may be wholly inaccurate.


Yup…..could be all over by the time i get up for work at half 6


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Dec 2021)

I might have fancied Stokes with, say, Malan or Root still around to really frustrate Aus tomorrow. Still a glimmer with Buttler?


----------



## Dayvo (19 Dec 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> I might have fancied Stokes with, say, Malan or Root still around to really frustrate Aus tomorrow. Still a glimmer with Buttler?


90 overs with 6 wickets in hand? Very unlikely. But a long partnership with Stokes and Buttler would be a sight to behold.
Maybe there’s an Aussie George Davis* who is ‘innocent’ somewhere. 

* for forumers of a certain (aka ancient) age.


----------



## matticus (20 Dec 2021)

So - tea interval. AUS need 2 wickets.

As an Aussie fan, would you now rather they'd enforced the follow-on?


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

So we have got to tea.......180-8 im shocked we have got this far


----------



## yello (20 Dec 2021)

Made be chuckle, The Guardian's online commentators celebrated Butler's 150.... balls 

Edit: then suggested he might raise his bat for his quarter century 

What else is there to do?


----------



## yello (20 Dec 2021)

Dayvo said:


> * for forumers of a certain (aka ancient) age.


The Sham 69 reference is more alive for me than anything particulary cricket related.... so, getting out of jail??


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

all out - buttler wicket was a shocker


----------



## Dayvo (20 Dec 2021)

yello said:


> The Sham 69 reference is more alive for me than anything particulary cricket related.... so, getting out of jail??


Right connection, wrong reason.
https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/news/headingley-1975-when-vandals-stopped-play-1814117?amp
Saves me writing it out!


----------



## yello (20 Dec 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Right connection, wrong reason.
> https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/news/headingley-1975-when-vandals-stopped-play-1814117?amp
> Saves me writing it out!


Fascinating read. Thanks for posting. 

I'd no idea of the cricket connection, and the article went broader and was illuminating in other respects.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Dec 2021)

IIRC "George Davis is a bit of wrong un" would have been a better slogan.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Dec 2021)

yello said:


> Fascinating read. Thanks for posting.
> 
> I'd no idea of the cricket connection, and the article went broader and was illuminating in other respects.


Ironically, one of the ‘vandals’ was a Peter Chappell: the captain of the Australian team, and the team’s best batsmen were the Chappell brothers, Ian and Greg.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Dec 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> IIRC "George Davis is a bit of wrong un" would have been a better slogan.



Traditional East End armed robber.

'George Davis is innocent' graffiti was still visible on a railway bridge over Mile End Road as late as the mid 1980s.


----------



## yello (20 Dec 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> IIRC "George Davis is a bit of wrong un" would have been a better slogan.


Doesn't quite scan as well though 

(Yep, the article linked to above states that after his release, he was jailed for something else)


----------



## Dayvo (20 Dec 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> IIRC "George Davis is a bit of wrong un" would have been a better slogan.


At the time I remember it was popular to add after the ‘Free George Davis’ graffiti ‘with every packet of Cornflakes.’ 
😀


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (20 Dec 2021)

Root will say “will we learn from this”.
Well that’s what he usually says.
Two tests,not even close.
Rubbish


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

Next test starts boxing day........


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Dec 2021)

Jimmy scored more runs than Hameed .... says it all really


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> Next test starts boxing day........


11.30pm Christmas Day to be exact. A lovely xmas present to all the long-suffering English cricket fans!


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> 11.30pm Christmas Day to be exact. A lovely xmas present to all the long-suffering English cricket fans!


not sure of the time difference, so is that 11am boxing day in AUS??


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> not sure of the time difference, so is that 11am boxing day in AUS??


So 10.30am boxing day Melbourne, 11.30pm uk time on 25th.


----------



## matticus (20 Dec 2021)

matticus said:


> So - tea interval. AUS need 2 wickets.
> 
> As an Aussie fan, would you now rather they'd enforced the follow-on?


I know it's purely academic, but anyone want to comment on this??


----------



## Aravis (20 Dec 2021)

matticus said:


> I know it's purely academic, but anyone want to comment on this??


If the team which has the questionable benefit of my allegiance is in a position to enforce the follow-on, then generally I'm happier when they elect not to. Needing two wickets at tea on the final day is fine my me. Much more significantly, if I'm looking at 55 for 4 in the second innings I'd much rather my team is not chasing a target when this happens.

The article linked above made a lot of interesting points, but one factor it didn't mention is the weather. When the forecast suggests that interruptions are likely it makes sense to try to take the wickets as quickly as possible rather than making a lot of runs you probably won't need. Stoppages can be helpful to bowlsmen but are generally bad for batters. I'd suggest captains are more likely to enforce the follow-on when the forecast is doubtful, which tends to make a draw more likely whatever tactics are used. So the inference that a win is statistically less likely to be achieved by enforcing the follow-on could be flawed. I think that batting again could still be the more defensive option, but that doesn't make it wrong.


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Dec 2021)

It appears David Lloyd has fallen on his racist sword at Sky, although they have granted him an honourable retirement.

Looks like Michael Holding has also thrown in the towel, although I'm not aware of any connection with racism in cricket.

Gower and Botham recently went the same way.

I reckon Lloyd will be the biggest miss, although they all did a decent job even if only his mother could love Botham.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/59741382


----------



## Dayvo (21 Dec 2021)

Just get tid of Mark Nicholas, he’s probably/possibly not a racist, but he’s a prize p***k!


----------



## jowwy (21 Dec 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> It appears David Lloyd has fallen on his racist sword at Sky, although they have granted him an honourable retirement.
> 
> Looks like Michael Holding has also thrown in the towel, although I'm not aware of any connection with racism in cricket.
> 
> ...


Gower and botham retired after the last ashes series…..fair old time ago now.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Dec 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Looks like Michael Holding has also thrown in the towel, although *I'm not aware of any connection with racism in cricket.*


I really think that's rather unlikely...


View: https://twitter.com/SkyCricket/status/1280809870766284800?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1280809870766284800%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_c10&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.theguardian.com%2Fsport%2F2021%2Fsep%2F15%2Fformer-west-indies-bowler-michael-holding-retiring-as-tv-commentator


----------



## matticus (22 Dec 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I really think that's rather unlikely...
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/SkyCricket/status/1280809870766284800?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1280809870766284800%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_c10&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.theguardian.com%2Fsport%2F2021%2Fsep%2F15%2Fformer-west-indies-bowler-michael-holding-retiring-as-tv-commentator



Eh? Assuming it's this article:
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...er-michael-holding-retiring-as-tv-commentator

That just descrvibes the book he wrote, and his campaigning. It doesn't say that racism pushed him into retirememnt.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Dec 2021)

matticus said:


> Eh? Assuming it's this article:
> https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...er-michael-holding-retiring-as-tv-commentator
> 
> That just descrvibes the book he wrote, and his campaigning. It doesn't say that racism pushed him into retirememnt.


Eh? 
The first link is to Twitter, the second to the Guardian, so that's a very odd assumption to make.

I don't think anyone's suggesting that he's retiring on anything other than his own terms.


----------



## matticus (22 Dec 2021)

It displays as one long link on my browser (and I can't open Twitter right now).

Meanwhile:



Dogtrousers said:


> I don't think anyone's suggesting that he's retiring on anything other than his own terms.



I know it's a very long discussion, so I'll just quote the previous relevant post:

Pale Rider said: _Looks like Michael Holding has also thrown in the towel, although I'm not aware of any connection with racism in cricket._
Bonefish Blues said: _I really think that's rather unlikely...
[then linked to the Guardian article]_


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Dec 2021)

matticus said:


> It displays as one long link on my browser (and I can't open Twitter right now).
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> ...


What do I need to do to clarify? I'm genuinely confused. 

Michael Holding has retired in his mid-late 60s after over 30 years commentating, as he was indicating he would be doing when interviewed in 2019, IIRC.

He has been an outspoken campaigner against racism in cricket, and beyond, of which the SKY interview was one which particularly stuck in my mind. He also spoke about it on Desert Island Discs IIRC. I am not aware of any incidents of racism against MH directly.

That's about it, really.


----------



## matticus (22 Dec 2021)

OK, so we've probably established the facts. But surely you can see how this would be read:


Bonefish Blues said:


> I really think *that's *rather unlikely...


What's unlikely??

Anyway, probably best to let it lie, I should stop actually reading what people post ... :P


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Dec 2021)

matticus said:


> OK, so we've probably established the facts. But surely you can see how this would be read:
> 
> *What's unlikely??*
> 
> Anyway, probably best to let it lie, I should stop actually reading what people post ... :P


That there was any connection with racism in cricket given the content of what I posted.

I should stop trying to write what I mean 😊


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Dec 2021)

matticus said:


> I know it's a very long discussion, so I'll just quote the previous relevant post:
> 
> Pale Rider said: _Looks like Michael Holding has also thrown in the towel, although I'm not aware of any connection with racism in cricket._
> Bonefish Blues said: _I really think that's rather unlikely...
> [then linked to the Guardian article]_


I still can't see anyone suggesting that he's retiring on anything but his own terms.


----------



## matticus (22 Dec 2021)

Dude it's right there in Bonefish's post (*replying to PR'*s). 
Context, m'dear, context!!!

But Bonefish has clarified his views. we can move on. if you want to, that is ...


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Dec 2021)

Still can't see it, but it really doesn't matter.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Dec 2021)

I have just discovered that 10 over cricket, T10, is a thing. If you thought T20 was a slog fest, you ain't seen nothing...


----------



## Dayvo (25 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> I have just discovered that 10 over cricket, T10, is a thing. If you thought T20 was a slog fest, you ain't seen nothing...


Wasn’t it being called ‘The Hundred’ or something, or maybe I’m thinking of something else.
If cricket is going to be shortened to such an extent, why don’t they just play ‘Owzat!’?


----------



## AndyRM (25 Dec 2021)

Dayvo said:


> Wasn’t it being called ‘The Hundred’ or something, or maybe I’m thinking of something else.
> If cricket is going to be shortened to such an extent, why don’t they just play ‘Owzat!’?
> View attachment 623580



Nope, different thing entirely:

https://ttensports.com/


----------



## Dayvo (25 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Nope, different thing entirely:
> 
> https://ttensports.com/


Another version of the game to ignore.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Dec 2021)

It's like the early days of the railways. Invent your own gauge.


----------



## jowwy (25 Dec 2021)

Playing this test a week too early for the weather……..lets hope it gets going on time


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Dec 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Nope, different thing entirely:
> 
> https://ttensports.com/



There was a couple of T10 games on Sky.

Looked to me to be similar teams to the Indian Premier League with the usual handful of non-Indian stars.

The games I saw were in one of the Gulf states.


----------



## jowwy (26 Dec 2021)

13-2 after 7.2 overs………..


----------



## Dayvo (26 Dec 2021)

No surprise to see England out cheaply but being bundled out in 65 overs is pi$$ poor!
Heads should roll, starting with the coach and everyone with a flawed technique. 
Having a domestic scene where the short forms of the game are more prevalent does not help. 
The powers that be will have to decide if the money generated by the slog-and-run game is better for English cricket or to patch up county cricket for the benefit of the Test team. 
Australia seem to manage it but not England. 🤔


----------



## yello (26 Dec 2021)

All out before I even checked the score. Their confidence must be shot.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Dec 2021)

Dayvo said:


> No surprise to see England out cheaply but being bundled out in 65 overs is pi$$ poor!
> Heads should roll, starting with the coach and *everyone with a flawed technique.*
> Having a domestic scene where the short forms of the game are more prevalent does not help.
> The powers that be will have to decide if the money generated by the slog-and-run game is better for English cricket or to patch up county cricket for the benefit of the Test team.
> Australia seem to manage it but not England. 🤔


Remember we do need to field a team


----------



## Dayvo (26 Dec 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Remember we do need to field a team


Correct! 

But with the number of, cough, ’first-class’ cricketers in county cricket, England should have a wealth of players ready to step up to the crease (can’t use a baseball term here) and compete at least equally to all Test-playing countries.
State cricket in Australia is of a higher standard than county cricket. Even grade cricket teams, at least in Sydney and Melbourne, are stronger than most county sides.


----------



## Beebo (26 Dec 2021)

The good news is that our opening batter lasted 10 balls. 
The bad news is he scored 0 runs.
The pressure on the top order is huge. The series was lost after the first ball of the first test.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Dec 2021)

Beebo said:


> The series was lost after the first ball of the first test.


At least psychologically. 
I’m sure Root/Silverwood chose to bat on a greentop at Brisbane to make a statement* (that couldn’t be backed up with action) although what they were saying was basically we don’t know what we’re doing. 
* reference to Nasser Hussain when he won the toss on a belter of a wicket and put the Aussues in, and they scored 492, eventually winning by 384 runs.
And then Steve Harmison, bowling the first ball of the 2006/07 Ashes series, which went straight to Flintoff at 2nd slip. 
England are NOT mentally tough enough.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (26 Dec 2021)

Dayvo said:


> At least psychologically.
> I’m sure Root/Silverwood chose to bat on a greentop at Brisbane to make a statement* (that couldn’t be backed up with action) although what they were saying was basically we don’t know what we’re doing.
> * reference to Nasser Hussain when he won the toss on a belter of a wicket and put the Aussues in, and they scored 492, eventually winning by 384 runs.
> And then Steve Harmison, bowling the first ball of the 2006/07 Ashes series, which went straight to Flintoff at 2nd slip.
> England are NOT mentally tough enough.


I think you are dead right about not being tough enough.
The Aussies have got mostly a settled side and all we do is chop and change.Take Burns out and put another failure in Crawley.
We have got no new talent coming through from county cricket and a lot of this is to do with the ECB making county cricket second to the razzle-dazzle of T20 and the Hundred.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Dec 2021)

The less said the better, I suppose.

But I’m glad that the ’brutal soul-searching meeting’ the entire team had had some effect.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (27 Dec 2021)

I can see another “We will learn from this” speech coming.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Dec 2021)

Minus 51 for 4. That's not too bad.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Dec 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I can see another “We will learn from this” speech coming.


Reminds me of a prisoner-of-war story from John Worsley’s obituary (he designed the Albert RN dummy).
The German commandant was addressing the POWs warning them that the prisoners’ escape plans had been discovered.
‘You think us Germans know f*ck nothing, but, in fact,’ he said, gaining in confidence, ‘we know f*ck all.’
(cue hundreds of POWs pissing themselves laughing on the ground).
Unfortunately not much laughing coming from Stalag MCG, apart from the Aussies, of course.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Dec 2021)

Root should surrender the captaincy and focus on making consistent 200s as the best way to help the team because the buggers aren't listening to anything he has to say as a captain.


----------



## Dayvo (28 Dec 2021)

As I write 65-9, trailing by 17 runs!
FFS


----------



## Dayvo (28 Dec 2021)

Boland (on debut) has got 6 for 7 off 4 overs.
England batted for 65.1 overs in the 1st innings. This time, so far, 27 overs! 😳🤣


----------



## jowwy (28 Dec 2021)

Didnt even get to lunch……dreadful performance


----------



## Dayvo (28 Dec 2021)

And lose the Test (and series) by an innings and 14 runs.
Pathetic!


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Dec 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Root should surrender the captaincy and focus on making consistent 200s as the best way to help the team because the buggers aren't listening to anything he has to say as a captain.


Yes i kind of agree ... this tour has been a shambles.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Remember we do need to field a team


I think that is mainly what our team has been doing !


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (28 Dec 2021)

I still say if the ECB keep making T20 and the Hundred their priority over County Cricket then we are going down a big downward slope.


----------



## geocycle (28 Dec 2021)

We’ve not had a great top three for 10 years since Cook, Strauss and Trott. when you are consistently 30-3 you are not going to win many matches. The openers are the main problem and trying to develop them with county matches in spring and early autumn will never Work. Similarly spinners are not going to thrive on green wickets and Swan was the last attacking spinner we have had. On top of that the centrally contracted players are either unavailable for counties or opt to play IPL. Finally we play too many series and the mental stress on players is really starting to tell. Root and Stokes would get into any team, Anderson and Broad have been true greats but need to move on now.


----------



## jowwy (28 Dec 2021)

Worst ashes performance from England in quite some time…..but its been coming


----------



## Beebo (28 Dec 2021)

The 2021 test batting stats are woeful. 
Joe Root is 1st with 1700 runs. 
Rory Burns is the second highest with 3 times fewer runs. And he’s now dropped. 
Extras is England’s third highest run scorer this year.


----------



## downesy (28 Dec 2021)

As a lot on here and elsewhere have said the county game has just been pushed aside for the hit and run formats.
If you want batters to knuckle down and bat for hours and perfect their techniques, then the county game has to be given prominence else we end up with this debacle.


----------



## Salad Dodger (28 Dec 2021)

I know very little about cricket, and thus would like to ask a genuine question. 
Do the Aussies concentrate solely on "long format" cricket at home? Is that why our "slog every ball" players are performing so dismally?


----------



## jowwy (28 Dec 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> I know very little about cricket, and thus would like to ask a genuine question.
> Do the Aussies concentrate solely on "long format" cricket at home? Is that why our "slog every ball" players are performing so dismally?


No quite a few them also play in the aussie t20 squad and the australia big bash league too………


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Dec 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> I know very little about cricket, and thus would like to ask a genuine question.
> Do the Aussies concentrate solely on "long format" cricket at home? Is that why our "slog every ball" players are performing so dismally?



Home advantage plays a big part, but England not playing any warm up games looks to have been a mistake.

The two batters who were recalled for the last Test had not faced a ball in competitive conditions in Australia - no wonder they were under cooked.

By common consent Root is a rubbish captain, and the likes of Silverwood on the coaching side are not too clever.

Putting county cricket back at the heart of the domestic season would help in the longer term, but dodgy selection and tactical ineptitude played a big part in the three losses.


----------



## matticus (29 Dec 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> By common consent Root is a rubbish captain


I would disagree. I don't read much cricket press, but the pundits are broadly supportive ("average" perhaps, but not rubbish). I AM biased though, as he is a truly fine fellow!

I can't see how you can criticise the team selection, when we are so woefully lacking in good openers. AUS have 2 guys with 60 averages!


----------



## Dayvo (29 Dec 2021)

matticus said:


> I would disagree. I don't read much cricket press, but the pundits are broadly supportive ("average" perhaps, but not rubbish). I AM biased though, as he is a truly fine fellow!
> 
> I can't see how you can criticise the team selection, when we are so woefully lacking in good openers. AUS have 2 guys with 60 averages!


I don’t think the problem is a _lack_ of good openers per se but the fact that the system, as it is, allows inadequate and mediocre batsmen get to the highest level in cricket with a poor technique, lack of application and mental toughness. 
With an improved foundation, decent batsmen will come through.
Australia manage it (in all formats) due to having strong grade and state competitions, and an, apparently, in-built ability to dig deep and fight, giving them the confidence that they seem to exude in all/most sports.
Just touching on ‘quick’ cricket for a moment, it’s no surprise that those formats are particularly helpful to the batsman (with big bats, short boundaries, limited overs for bowlers, fielding restrictions, strictly applied laws on bouncers and leg-side wides, a free hit after a no-ball, for example) and instant gratification for the fans, most of whom wouldn’t watch neither Test or county cricket. 
I try to compare the ‘dumbing-down’ of cricket to chess: instead of having a 64-square board, whittle it down to 32, or even 16, and reduce the number of pieces accordingly.

It’s ALL about the MONEY! 😡😡


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 Dec 2021)

Dayvo said:


> I don’t think the problem is a _lack_ of good openers per se but the fact that the system, as it is, allows inadequate and mediocre batsmen get to the highest level in cricket with a poor technique, lack of application and mental toughness.
> With an improved foundation, decent batsmen will come through.
> Australia manage it (in all formats) due to having strong grade and state competitions, and an, apparently, in-built ability to dig deep and fight, giving them the confidence that they seem to exude in all/most sports.
> Just touching on ‘quick’ cricket for a moment, it’s no surprise that those formats are particularly helpful to the batsman (with big bats, short boundaries, limited overs for bowlers, fielding restrictions, strictly applied laws on bouncers and leg-side wides, a free hit after a no-ball, for example) and instant gratification for the fans, most of whom wouldn’t watch neither Test or county cricket.
> ...


I think you'll find they are all very good batsmen, but not necessarily in the discipline they are currently playing 

Got to love a bit of Eric M 😊


----------



## swee'pea99 (29 Dec 2021)

Beebo said:


> The 2021 test batting stats are woeful.
> Joe Root is 1st with 1700 runs.
> Rory Burns is the second highest with 3 times fewer runs. And he’s now dropped.
> Extras is England’s third highest run scorer this year.


One of the Aussie commentators said that 45 would be a fairly mediocre opening stand...but when you consider that 45 is the total achieved from six opening partnerships...


----------



## alchurch (29 Dec 2021)

It seems that when an English batsman is due for his innings, he pores himself a cup of tea, lights up a fag and leaves in in the saucer, then leaves the pavilion to start batting


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Dec 2021)

matticus said:


> I would disagree. I don't read much cricket press, but the pundits are broadly supportive ("average" perhaps, but not rubbish). I AM biased though, as he is a truly fine fellow!
> 
> I can't see how you can criticise the team selection, when we are so woefully lacking in good openers. AUS have 2 guys with 60 averages!



Wasn't Leach bound to get a thraping?

And what of the wicket keeper?

Buttler cannot be the best we have.

To give two examples of Root, after the first two Tests he said we bowled a bit too short.

The time to tell/instruct/insist the bowler bowls a better length is half way through his first over, not after you've been thrashed in two Tests.

If he did tell them at the time, then he needs to give the bowlers who ignored his instructions a slap on the chops in the privacy of the dressing room.

Sadly, there isn't anyone obviously superior to take his place.


----------



## swee'pea99 (29 Dec 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> And what of the wicket keeper?
> 
> Buttler cannot be the best we have.


Some of Buttler's misses were the kind that used to have my dad grumbling at the set 'My gran could have caught that - and she's been dead thirty years.'

But in truth, apart from some of the bowling England underperformed horribly at pretty much every aspect of the game. As another Aussie commentator said after yet another failed runout on day four of the second fiasco "Have England actually hit the stumps this series?"


----------



## matticus (29 Dec 2021)

swee'pea99 said:


> after yet another failed runout on day four of the second fiasco "Have England actually hit the stumps this series?"


Probably Root's fault too.


----------



## Chromatic (4 Jan 2022)

New Zealand are collapsing against Bangladesh right now.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Jan 2022)

Well, lost the blinkin toss in Sydney .... here we go again. Think its bedtime.


----------



## matticus (6 Jan 2022)

Quiet here, guess the cricket fans have been too busy riding in the snow etc. So a recap:

*4th Test*
Day 1: England lose the toss, but restrict Australia to less than 200 runs in the day.
Day 2: after a long day in the field, England's openers solidly survive to the end of play; the doubters eat their hats.

What will Day 3 bring??


----------



## jowwy (6 Jan 2022)

matticus said:


> Quiet here, guess the cricket fans have been too busy riding in the snow etc. So a recap:
> 
> *4th Test*
> Day 1: England lose the toss, but restrict Australia to less than 200 runs in the day.
> ...


Rain lol


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2022)

matticus said:


> Quiet here, guess the cricket fans have been too busy riding in the snow etc. So a recap:
> 
> *4th Test*
> Day 1: England lose the toss, but restrict Australia to less than 200 runs in the day.
> ...


Er, Hameed, Crawley & Malan eating shrimps on the barbie for lunch and not going back out?
Just a thought.


----------



## Chromatic (6 Jan 2022)

matticus said:


> Quiet here, guess the cricket fans have been too busy riding in the snow etc. So a recap:
> 
> *4th Test*
> Day 1: England lose the toss, but restrict Australia to less than 200 runs in the day.
> ...


Crawley needed a no ball to survive though, it'd have been yet another 0 otherwise.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2022)

I bet covering the Ashes cost BT Sport a fortune, the studio vibe with Matt Smith has been awful, and talking over Michael Vaughan's commentary a joke. I just don't get a lot of the abbreviated anachronisms that the Aussie commentators use. As a long time test cricket fan this has just been p*ss poor.


----------



## jowwy (7 Jan 2022)

Good job we have bairstowe playing……


----------



## matticus (7 Jan 2022)

Chromatic said:


> Crawley needed a no ball to survive though, it'd have been yet another 0 otherwise.


Good point. I'll try again:

*4th Test*
Day 1: England lose the toss, but restrict Australia to less than 200 runs in the day.
Day 2: after a long day in the field, England's openers solidly survive to the end of play, helped by the Aussie bowlers making basic errors.
Day 3: Jolly Johnny Bairstow gets another effortless hundred, assisted by Wood hitting 39 with mostly sixes. 

Who knows how many runs England's doughty tail will harvest on Day 4? Tune in later ...


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jan 2022)

matticus said:


> Good point. I'll try again:
> 
> *4th Test*
> Day 1: England lose the toss, but restrict Australia to less than 200 runs in the day.
> ...


My prediction yesterday wasn't bad - although gloomily it was four down after 21.5 overs (I had, not unreasonably, factored Jolly Joe getting a few runs) 
So, to tomorrow - maybe a Bristling Bairstow can get to 150+ if he protects the last three a bit? Seeing 300 up would be nice, so think I shall stay up and (rain permitting) indulge in the majesty of English world class cricket


----------



## matticus (7 Jan 2022)

By all accounts Day3 was really interesting - 3 very distinct periods of play!

I wouldn't bet my house on AUS winning this one, mainly due to the draw possibilities. But unless you give me astronomical odds, I won't be betting a penny on ENG either. 
"_Will plucky England avoid the whitewash? It's all to play for down in the colonies this weekend ... _"


----------



## swee'pea99 (7 Jan 2022)

I come to this late, after watching the highlights on iplayer, and I for one feel a massive  is due Ben Stokes and Bairstow, who both clearly played through serious pain to take the fight to the Aussies, and at least make some kind of a game of it. It was "If we're going down, let's at least go down fighting" at its best, and for me at least the first thing positive to emerge from this truly dismal series.

You have to feel for Joe Root. He looks a broken man.


----------



## matticus (8 Jan 2022)

Day 4: England post their 2nd highest total of the series, then after skittling AUS in barely 2 sessions, set a record opening partnership to kick-off the final chapter of Test4.
Meanwhile, Leach is deprived of a hat-trick (and a 5-fer) by a frankly ungentlemanly Aussie declaration, but will be pleased with his return to spinning form.

All 4 results are on the table - and some rain is possible - so tune in tonight for Day5 👍


----------



## jowwy (9 Jan 2022)

And after 5 days and a few late nights - we have a draw.


----------



## downesy (9 Jan 2022)

A good response from the hammering they have took so far, at last Crawley batted like he can. I would persist with Hamed I still think he'll come good, could be up to four players out through injury for the next test including Root.
They have stopped the rot let's go all out for victory to end on a high, to end what has been a very disappointing tour on the front foot


----------



## jowwy (9 Jan 2022)

downesy said:


> A good response from the hammering they have took so far, at last Crawley batted like he can. I would persist with Hamed I still think he'll come good, could be up to four players out through injury for the next test including Root.
> They have stopped the rot let's go all out for victory to end on a high, to end what has been a very disappointing tour on the front foot


Tbh i think the vicar should come back in to bat with crawley to open the innings……i think hes a better opener compared to hameed and burns.


----------



## Beebo (9 Jan 2022)

downesy said:


> I would persist with Hamed I still think he'll come good, could be up to four players out through injury for the next test including Root.


Leach outscored him in both innings.
We need two openers who can stick around and take the shine off the ball and tire out the bowlers. The game becomes far easier for the middle order hitters if the bowling attack haven’t just knocked off the first 4 wickets for 50 runs.


----------



## downesy (9 Jan 2022)

@jowwy, Sibley could come back into contention a very good player he also plays for Warwickshire my team( so a bit biased)
@Beebo I agree totally about sticking around and building an innings, I really do think Hamed could be that player,I would give him a bit longer I think he's worth it


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Jan 2022)

What to do? I thought Hameed would get into his stride after first test where he scored the (lowish) bulk of his runs. Last three tests have been woeful by him, he just can't pick the Aus fasties at all, they have all got him.
Not sure Sibley and Crawley opening fill me with confidence all the same.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (11 Jan 2022)

I would stick with Crawley who when he gets his eye in looks good.Getting someone else to open with him is turning out tricky.
I don't know what the answer is but i don't think it's Hammed,Burns or Sibley.....IMHO.


----------



## jowwy (14 Jan 2022)

Somethings gone wrong in the cricket….

australia are 85-4


----------



## matticus (14 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> Somethings gone wrong in the cricket….
> 
> australia are 85-4


Ha!

240-6 now, so normality may be coming back. Should be an exciting match anyway, shame about this rain delay.


----------



## matticus (14 Jan 2022)

(Labushane clean bowled by Broad.)


----------



## jowwy (14 Jan 2022)

matticus said:


> Ha!
> 
> 240-6 now, so normality may be coming back. Should be an exciting match anyway, shame about this rain delay.


yeh but there was a 4hr gap between our posts when travis head ran ammock.........


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jan 2022)

An embarrassment of a series. Serious changes have to be made, both with the playing and coaching staff.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 Jan 2022)

AndyRM said:


> An embarrassment of a series. Serious changes have to be made, both with the playing and coaching staff.


I think it may be at a higher level that changes are required - the structure of the game is the thing that's militating against our success, with its focus on anything other than the longer formats.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jan 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I think it may be at a higher level that changes are required - the structure of the game is the thing that's militating against our success, with its focus on anything other than the longer formats.



I agree, but in the short term Silverwood and his coaches have to go.


----------



## downesy (16 Jan 2022)

Embarrassing


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Jan 2022)

Joe Root's face summed it up, a mix of frustration and embarrassment.
Didn't think we would make the run chase, but we didn't even get passed the Aus 2nd innings of 155, which says it all


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jan 2022)

England saved from a total 'whitewash' by a measly draw in the 4th test. What an embarrassment they are!!


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jan 2022)

Time to move on.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jan 2022)

Good read this, talks a lot of sense.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/60016410

Sadly though I think it may be too late.


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Jan 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Good read this, talks a lot of sense.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/60016410
> 
> Sadly though I think it may be too late.


Yes, Aggers always talks a lot of sense.
Still Windies T20 might put the spring back in our step. Only one Ashes player in squad (Billings). Funny that?


----------



## downesy (17 Jan 2022)

What's really galling is we didn't even force them to revert to type and cheat. It's been a bit of a recent highlight watching Aussie captains and players troop by one by one , crying on national tv, after being caught out( sadly not by an England player)


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Jan 2022)

Don't do sport myself but why are we crap at all the games we refined or invented?


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Don't do sport myself but why are we crap at all the games we refined or invented?


I wonder if its a ting-yang thing betwixt footy and cricket? One on the slide, the other doing quite well.


----------



## matticus (18 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> *Don't do sport myself but *why are we crap at all the games we refined or invented?


You could start here:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ICC_Men's_Test_Team_Rankings#Current_rankings


----------



## PaulB (18 Jan 2022)

Some surprising news has been leaked to the press today. Apparently, Novak Djokovic has been approached to see if he'd apply for the role of coach of the England cricket team. While it's accepted he has no formal training in the sport, it is acknowledged that it took the Australians two weeks to get him out.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Jan 2022)

PaulB said:


> Some surprising news has been leaked to the press today. Apparently, Novak Djokovic has been approached to see if he'd apply for the role of coach of the England cricket team. While it's accepted he has no formal training in the sport, it is acknowledged that it took the Australians two weeks to get him out.


Very drole


----------



## Chromatic (24 Jan 2022)

Did anyone watch the 2nd T20 against the West Indies, we nearly threw an almost impossible to lose position away?


----------



## jowwy (24 Jan 2022)

Chromatic said:


> Did anyone watch the 2nd T20 against the West Indies, we nearly threw an almost impossible to lose position away?


ive seen both matches....destroyed in the first match and then last night when we should have been cruising to victory, we had a bowler in Chris Jordan that strayed so far away from what got him into the team was comical. He's a death bowler with pace and a great yorker, yet he was bowling short and in the slot for big hitting batsman.......and why they bowled wides like there were was crazy, they should have bowled straight at the stumps, if it went for 6 fine, but at least it wasn't free runs and another ball to hit (possibly) for six, absolute crazy. 5 wides in the last 3 overs.......


----------



## Chromatic (24 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> ive seen both matches....destroyed in the first match and then last night when we should have been cruising to victory, we had a bowler in Chris Jordan that strayed so far away from what got him into the team was comical. He's a death bowler with pace and a great yorker, yet he was bowling short and in the slot for big hitting batsman.......and why they bowled wides like there were was crazy, they should have bowled straight at the stumps, if it went for 6 fine, but at least it wasn't free runs and another ball to hit (possibly) for six, absolute crazy. 5 wides in the last 3 overs.......


The final over, bowled by Mahmood was even worse, the first ball should have been called a wide, he was lucky it wasn't.


----------



## jowwy (24 Jan 2022)

Chromatic said:


> The final over, bowled by Mahmood was even worse, the first ball should have been called a wide, he was lucky it wasn't.


totally agree........good job they won, otherwise they would have been scarred by that if they had lost it in that manner


----------



## Bonefish Blues (24 Jan 2022)

Joe Root's International Cricketer of the Year, I notice.


----------



## newts (24 Jan 2022)

The quicks were bowling far too short on a slow wicket, don't think the result was ever in any real doubt though. 
Rashid wasn't half getting revs on the ball, great to watch


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> totally agree........good job they won, otherwise they would have been scarred by that if they had lost it in that manner


England and Wales cricket is one big mess of scar tissue already.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jan 2022)

Chromatic said:


> Did anyone watch the 2nd T20 against the West Indies, we nearly threw an almost impossible to lose position away?


Good stuff, and was it Hosein didn't take the single in penultimate over? What a nugget. A wins a win and I'll take it after our long game fiasco.
Looking forward to wednesday.


----------



## jowwy (25 Jan 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Good stuff, and was it Hosein didn't take the single in penultimate over? What a nugget. A wins a win and I'll take it after our long game fiasco.
> Looking forward to wednesday.


it was hosein, but if he had taken the single, he wouldnt have then been able to hit 3 sixes on the bounce.........


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> it was hosein, but if he had taken the single, he wouldnt have then been able to hit 3 sixes on the bounce.........


good point


----------



## jowwy (26 Jan 2022)

A huge score from the west indies in this 3rd T20 match………England need 225 to win.

Game on


----------



## Chromatic (26 Jan 2022)

Not looking good right now, need 85 from 36 balls, I doubt we'll do what they did when in a similar situation in the second match.


----------



## jowwy (26 Jan 2022)

Chromatic said:


> Not looking good right now, need 85 from 36 balls, I doubt we'll do what they did when in a similar situation in the second match.


Yup they fall 20 short, but a good effort to be fair


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> Yup they fall 20 short, but a good effort to be fair


Not bad, Banton and Salt looked good, not seen them play before? Not sure Moeen makes the best Cap in the world but Morgan back for saturdays game?


----------



## jowwy (27 Jan 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Not bad, Banton and Salt looked good, not seen them play before? Not sure Moeen makes the best Cap in the world but Morgan back for saturdays game?


yeh back to back games on the weekend. have to be honest Moeen's wicket was a shocker for a top order batsman, his feet were in concrete i think. Banton, salt and Roy all looked good, but we do still see middle order collapses, when again we are in a good position to kick on and win games.........i think after 15 overs england were 155-5 and West indies were 155-2.....so those last five overs could have bee used better by england, as they were by with windies


----------



## jowwy (29 Jan 2022)

194 for england of their 20…….75 runs coming in the last 5, with mooen ali hitting 28 off the 18th over and 18 off the 19th for a quick flash 63 off 28 balls


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Jan 2022)

Missed the Eng innings as forgot to record, doh! Ah, just got King, noice.


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Jan 2022)

WI need 14 an over now, tall order?


----------



## Chromatic (29 Jan 2022)

I forgot about this, I was watching snooker, just turned over to watch, we should win from here, they need 60 from 23 balls.


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Jan 2022)

All square on 2-2, played Eng


----------



## jowwy (29 Jan 2022)

Yup, top win that. Better with bat and ball in the last 5 overs of both innings


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Jan 2022)

Hope its a classic tonight! Well set up for it I think?


----------



## jowwy (30 Jan 2022)

Good start to the decider……..


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Jan 2022)

jowwy said:


> Good start to the decider……..


Mahmood nervous, he could get mullered. Rashid bowling v well though.


----------



## jowwy (30 Jan 2022)

Poor last 3 overs by england……….topley and jordan went for 95 runs, why didnt ali and livingstone bowl their last 2 overs for england, very odd.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jan 2022)

The ECB is knackered. It's not that odd.


----------



## Chromatic (30 Jan 2022)

Oh dear! Still, it's early days yet.


----------



## jowwy (30 Jan 2022)

All square after 10 overs…..both teams 86-2


----------



## jowwy (30 Jan 2022)

Stupidity from salt there…….its not what england needed


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Jan 2022)

14 an over needed, oh dear.


----------



## jowwy (30 Jan 2022)

Last over…..both teams on 160 after 19


----------



## jowwy (30 Jan 2022)

Take a bow jason holder……..


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Jan 2022)

Its become a game of hit and catch. 4 in 4 Holder, bad end for us, could have controlled that better 20 mins ago, but played the hosts.


----------



## Chromatic (30 Jan 2022)

Well played by the WI, they deserved it.


----------



## AndyRM (31 Jan 2022)

Well done WI. Farewell Giles (at least).


----------



## Chromatic (3 Feb 2022)

Well, Silverwood has been sacked. Who is going to get the job?


----------



## Toshiba Boy (12 Feb 2022)

IPL player auction on at present (over this weekend), you can certainly see where the money in this sport lies now.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Mar 2022)

Talk about a game of two halves yesterday. Hope we can put another 100 or so up today.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Mar 2022)

I think our openers may need to get more than 12 runs in the second innings .... its all a bit deja vu


----------



## T4tomo (10 Mar 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I think our openers may need to get more than 12 runs in the second innings .... its all a bit deja vu


to be fair its a bit closer as pretty sure the Windies will need to bat twice!

Decent start this morning but wood has only bowled one over and left the field which is worrying. 

Leaving CB & JA at home and then losing OR and now potentially MW to injury, the cupboard looks a bit bare...


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> to be fair its a bit closer as pretty sure the Windies will need to bat twice!
> 
> Decent start this morning but wood has only bowled one over and left the field which is worrying.
> 
> Leaving CB & JA at home and then losing OR and now potentially MW to injury, the cupboard looks a bit bare...


Think Stokes may have 9th wicket ... nope. Awesome by Bonner.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Mar 2022)

Not sure if my eyesight is failing? Does that say 49 next to Crawley?


----------



## Chromatic (11 Mar 2022)

217 for 1, something weird is happening in the universe.


----------



## geocycle (12 Mar 2022)

Chromatic said:


> 217 for 1, something weird is happening in the universe.


Agree, at least you know where you are with 30-3!


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Mar 2022)

Is there any way this match can not be a draw?


----------



## AndyRM (12 Mar 2022)

There's 70 odd overs left, so still time for a result...


----------



## Dayvo (12 Mar 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Is there any way this match can not be a draw?


Depends on who and how much is being bet on it!


----------



## T4tomo (15 Mar 2022)

Lets hope the wicket is less turgid for the next match, there was very little in it for the bowlers and very hard to score freely on. Crawey and Root getting runs and leach bowling very accurately and not getting battered by brutal aussies were all positives.

I'm not convinced by Woakes as a bowler away from England (or NZ) but hard to judge him or Overton on that surface.

Mahmood offers a bit more pace. Even if Robinson is fit, I'd be tempted to throw him in in Woods absence for Woakes or Overton , rather than have 3 very samey seamers plus Stokes and Leach.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Mar 2022)

+1 on a much better pitch tomorrow, really hope Robinson is back too.


----------



## Chromatic (16 Mar 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> +1 on a much better pitch tomorrow, really hope Robinson is back too.


Looking forward to this, hope we get a good contest.

On another note, I've been keeping an eye on how the ladies are getting on as defending World Cup holders, not good as it happens, not helped by bowling loads of wides and displaying plenty of comedy fielding in the first few matches. A good win over India though so I've just seen.


----------



## T4tomo (16 Mar 2022)

No Robinson or Wood. Mahmood in, at least he has a bit of pace and slingly action so a bit different to Woakes, Stokes and Overton.

Ladies have given themselves a fighting chacce by getting net run rate-up... after throwing away their early games.


----------



## newts (16 Mar 2022)

I'm enjoying the last session of the Pakistan v Australia game (in a small window on my desktop screen), whilst trying to work🏏


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2022)

The great escape, blimey what an innings.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/60768446


----------



## matticus (16 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> The great escape, blimey what an innings.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/60768446


If that was an England match, they'd be getting stick for not declaring earlier.


----------



## newts (16 Mar 2022)

2 players passing milestones on consecutive balls, Lawrence 50 & Roooooot 100


----------



## Dayvo (16 Mar 2022)

newts said:


> 2 players passing milestones on consecutive balls, Lawrence 50 & Roooooot 100


With the 100 partnership coming the ball before Lawrence reached his 50.


----------



## T4tomo (16 Mar 2022)

A decent day's cricket from England, Although Lawrence will be disappointed with getting out like that in the final over...


----------



## AndyRM (17 Mar 2022)

369-3 at lunch on the second day. Got to be looking north of 500, maybe declaring at tea?


----------



## T4tomo (17 Mar 2022)

I'd bat for at least 2 days on this flat track, just in case its crumbles or something later on, if we are still scoring quickly (Stokes is motoring) might as well get runs on the board whilst the going is good.


----------



## matticus (17 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> 369-3 at lunch on the second day. Got to be looking north of 500, maybe declaring at tea?


I'd rather they batted into Day3 (_if they can)_ - it would be an exciting new experience for England!


----------



## AndyRM (17 Mar 2022)

matticus said:


> I'd rather they batted into Day3 (_if they can)_ - it would be an exciting new experience for England!



Get where you're coming from, but I'd rather there was a chance of a result and I think going into a third day would limit that possibility.


----------



## matticus (17 Mar 2022)

This would be a great Test Match .... except that the bloody horse-racing is keeping TMS off 5SportsLiveExtra. Grrrrr!!!!!


----------



## matticus (17 Mar 2022)

(Stoke still stuck on 98. Don't rush it Benjamin ...


----------



## matticus (17 Mar 2022)

Woohoo - he's got his ton! (And I doubt Root will be too unhappy with his 153).

Stokes moved the scoring rate from around 2-per-over, to well over 3 now.


----------



## newts (17 Mar 2022)

If Stokes & Bairstow stay in together for any length of time the run rate will likely rise to nearer 5 an over with the aging ball.


----------



## Chromatic (17 Mar 2022)

matticus said:


> This would be a great Test Match .... except that the bloody horse-racing is keeping TMS off 5SportsLiveExtra. Grrrrr!!!!!


You want to live round here, every year they go on about Cheltenham races as something akin to the second coming, gets right on my tits. It's just a few horse races FFS.


----------



## Beebo (17 Mar 2022)

Interesting stat on TMS about most 6s in tests. 
Stokes has 89. The world record is 107, so it’s well within his sights if he plays a few more years.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> 369-3 at lunch on the second day. Got to be looking north of 500, maybe declaring at tea?



I wasn't far off.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Mar 2022)

Decent start by both sides. 

I'm gonna go for a high scoring draw.


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Decent start by both sides.
> 
> I'm gonna go for a high scoring draw.



Sounds about right.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Decent start by both sides.
> 
> I'm gonna go for a high scoring draw.


Quite likely, just not enough for the bowlers like the first test, which is a shame.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Mar 2022)

101-3 not a bad start, Brathwaite wicket soon please.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Mar 2022)

Tough watch this match? Maybe the weather will put us out of our misery.


----------



## T4tomo (23 Mar 2022)

I see Ash Barty is retiring from Tennis. She played Big Bash cricket for one series a few years ago, I wonder if she is planning a permanent switch to cricket. she is no doubt one of these talents that could play a number of sports to a high level..


----------



## Beebo (23 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I see Ash Barty is retiring from Tennis. She played Big Bash cricket for one series a few years ago, I wonder if she is planning a permanent switch to cricket. she is no doubt one of these talents that could play a number of sports to a high level..


If she was it wouldn’t be for the money. 
There aren’t many sports that pay as much as women’s tennis.


----------



## matticus (24 Mar 2022)

Beebo said:


> If she was it wouldn’t be for the money.
> There aren’t many sports that pay as much as women’s tennis.


I don't have numbers to hand, but I have a feeling that the T20 stuff may pay better per minute? That could be attractive for an athlete worried about injuries and fitness.


----------



## Beebo (24 Mar 2022)

matticus said:


> I don't have numbers to hand, but I have a feeling that the T20 stuff may pay better per minute? That could be attractive for an athlete worried about injuries and fitness.


It also quite a lonely sport. 
Playing as part of a team must have huge benefits.


----------



## T4tomo (24 Mar 2022)

I don't think she's in for the money, full stop, and besides she has made a shed load already ($24m). Reading her statement, her heart is no longer in doing 6-8 months on the road. She is also a talented golfer as well as cricketer....


----------



## T4tomo (24 Mar 2022)

Welcome to Grenada, Windies win the toss and bowl, having swapped in a medium pace all rounder for their spinner. Overton is fit and comes in for Fisher.


----------



## Chromatic (24 Mar 2022)

geocycle said:


> Agree, at least you know where you are with 30-3!


46 for 3, normal service has been resumed.


----------



## T4tomo (24 Mar 2022)

it is definitely a lot livlier pitch from what i can glean from BBC web updates


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Mar 2022)

Been out for a ride ... what the hell is going on? Some duff shots by the looks?


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Been out for a ride ... what the hell is going on? Some duff shots by the looks?



The tail wagged the dog.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Mar 2022)

More like it WI 117-6 ... we might yet get a result. A decent pitch at long last.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Mar 2022)

Here we go, big day in store. I bet WI fancy themselves.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Mar 2022)

mmm ... had a feeling about this, oh dear.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Mar 2022)

Don’t think it matters WHO coaches England: until they find enough players with the skill, technique, application and attitude to play for 5 demanding days at Test level, they might just as well pick any sports teacher at any comprehensive school somewhere in the country. 
Or just do away with red-ball cricket altogether and reap the rewards of ‘Quick Cricket’ cos that’s the format the governing body is more interested in. 💰💷💶 😡


----------



## AndyRM (26 Mar 2022)

Extras is England's top scorer at tea. 

Embarrassing.

At least there will be a result in this match. The previous two have been attritional stuff which is not good in a world where test cricket is struggling.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Mar 2022)

"This just feels like England have lost the plot."

You're not wrong Aggers.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Mar 2022)

And the England players were ‘sledging’ Da Silva for batting slowly whilst making his hundred. 
They should just f*****g concentrate on trying to play their own game. Wa*kers! 😡


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (27 Mar 2022)

*Every time we are in a losing position(often!) you can bet someone will sprout this usual nonsense 

England assistant coach Marcus Trescothick, speaking to BBC Sport:* "It is disappointing - we've had a tough day. The guys are pretty despondent at the moment but we'll look at it and try to learn from the mistakes we've made and try and be better when our next opportunity comes around in the summertime.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Mar 2022)

Try harder Marcus.


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Mar 2022)

You would put money on ONE of the pressure players to stand up and boss a session at least.
Root, Stokes, Bairstow, 2 runs between them.
Not taking anything away from the WI bowlers. Leach et al need to break records today ... how has it got to this?


----------



## AndyRM (27 Mar 2022)

An imposing total of 28 set for the WI.

Extras accounts for almost all of the lead, with a final score of 21.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> An imposing total of 28 set for the WI.
> 
> Extras accounts for almost all of the lead, with a final score of 21.


Fine work indeed. Give him a contract.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Mar 2022)

Well, that didn't take long.

So much for the 'red ball reset'.

From the Beeb:

"England are now winless in nine Tests and have only won of their last 17 in the format. 

That in itself is pretty damning of the position of red-ball cricket in England at the moment."

I knew things were bad, but hadn't realised they were that bad!


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Mar 2022)

Good grief! Hard to know what to say apart from well played WI. Shocker for Eng.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Mar 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Good grief! Hard to know what to say apart from well played WI. Shocker for Eng.


Think ’England are shocking’ is more apt!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> "England are now witless winless in nine Tests and have only won of their last 17 in the format.


Shirley?


----------



## AndyRM (27 Mar 2022)

Cheered myself up a bit by watching the highlights of England's women hammering Bangladesh at the World Cup.

Some turn around after 3 defeats, albeit narrow ones. The chaps could learn a bit I reckon!


----------



## AndyRM (31 Mar 2022)

And they've just annihilated SA to reach the final of the World Cup.

Brilliant performance.


----------



## T4tomo (31 Mar 2022)

Should be a good final vs the aussies, who are also in fine form.


----------



## AndyRM (31 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Should be a good final vs the aussies, who are also in fine form.



Yup! Wyatt was superb. Helped by some woeful fielding from SA though.


----------



## Beebo (31 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> And they've just annihilated SA to reach the final of the World Cup.
> 
> Brilliant performance.


I have to admit I thought they were out. 
And talk of not wanting to peak too early, and having the chance of making history off the back of a terrible start was all just sports psychology nonsense. 
But they’ve certainly come good under pressure.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (31 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Yup! Wyatt was superb. Helped by some woeful fielding from SA though.


I just saw the highlights on the bbc sports website and that fielding was pathetic.


----------



## AndyRM (31 Mar 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I just saw the highlights on the bbc sports website and that fielding was pathetic.



Yep. Dropping 5 catches in an innings is pretty inexcusable, but dropping the same player 5 times? Completely unacceptable.


----------



## downesy (31 Mar 2022)

It's going to be a great final I think both teams in great form, think the Aussies will take it though they are simply superb at the moment


----------



## AndyRM (1 Apr 2022)

Free to air thanks to the generosity of Sky... I'll stick with 5 Live I reckon.


----------



## downesy (3 Apr 2022)

Great game the Aussies were awesome credit to England they gave it go,but this Australian team is on another level really enjoyed the game.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (3 Apr 2022)

downesy said:


> Great game the Aussies were awesome credit to England they gave it go,but this Australian team is on another level really enjoyed the game.


If those two catches had been pouched though...


----------



## AndyRM (3 Apr 2022)

Healy made the difference IMO.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (3 Apr 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Healy made the difference IMO.


Very much so. Dropped when on 42.

England had to play at their very best and catch everything, just weren't quite there.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Apr 2022)

I didn't understand this comment:

Ex-England spinner Alex Hartley: "Australia have had a professional domestic set-up for five or six years longer than England have. England only started a couple of years ago and the first year, realistically, was heavily impacted by Covid. We've had professional players in England for one year effectively and that is only 10 or 15 games.

"This Australia side have played domestic cricket for years and years. It will take a while for England to catch up, but they are not a million miles away, and I guess that is the exciting thing."

I thought both sides turned professional around the same?


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2022)

Joe Root has jumped before he was pushed.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket...EDC252D&at_campaign=64&at_custom1=[post+type]


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Apr 2022)

Right call, for sure.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Apr 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Right call, for sure.


It feels cruel to say this of a batsman I admire, it's also a late call. Characteristic perhaps of many of his captainship decisions.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Apr 2022)

England don't play again until June, so I'm not sure it's fair to say it's a late call?


----------



## matticus (16 Apr 2022)

AndyRM said:


> England don't play again until June, so I'm not sure it's fair to say it's a late call?


Yes.
And any half-decent management will have been planning the succession since (at least) the Ashes.

Of course that doesn't solve the problem that there IS no obvious succesor - but that ain't Root's fault. (In fact it's one reason he has hung on, I expect). Neither is the shocking batting of his team - you can't blame that on field settings etc.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Apr 2022)

matticus said:


> Yes.
> And any *half-decent management* will have been planning the succession since (at least) the Ashes.
> 
> Of course that doesn't solve the problem that there IS no obvious succesor - but that ain't Root's fault. (In fact it's one reason he has hung on, I expect). Neither is the shocking batting of his team - you can't blame that on field settings etc.



My bold outlines the problem.


----------



## Spartak (17 Apr 2022)

Not sure if this has been posted before...? 

You can watch the County Championship games live on YouTube. 

I'm currently watching Gloucestershire v Yorkshire... 🏏👍

Local Gloucester player James Bracey is 146 not out, he used to play for Winterbourne on the outskirts of Bristol.


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2022)

The managing directors job has gone to Rob Key.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket...11EC-90C0-FBE92052A482&at_custom1=[post+type]


----------



## Chromatic (23 Apr 2022)

Spartak said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before...?
> 
> You can watch the County Championship games live on YouTube.
> 
> ...



The County's having a tough time against Lancs at the moment aren't we? Defeat looming I think.


----------



## Spartak (23 Apr 2022)

Chromatic said:


> The County's having a tough time against Lancs at the moment aren't we? Defeat looming I think.



Yes it's not looking good after such a good first session... 🙄


----------



## dave r (19 May 2022)

Jofra Archer is injured again, back this time, he seems a bit of an eggshell, fragile, which is a shame.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/61491807?at_campaign=64&at_custom4=5A74D520-D757-11EC-ADAB-12F4923C408C&at_custom1=[post+type]&at_custom3=BBC+Test+Match+Special&at_custom2=facebook_page&at_medium=custom7


----------



## T4tomo (19 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Jofra Archer is injured again, back this time, he seems a bit of an eggshell, fragile, which is a shame.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/61491807?at_campaign=64&at_custom4=5A74D520-D757-11EC-ADAB-12F4923C408C&at_custom1=[post+type]&at_custom3=BBC+Test+Match+Special&at_custom2=facebook_page&at_medium=custom7



one of 7 England fast bowlers currently out injured and another with fitness issues.....


----------



## dave r (19 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> one of 7 England fast bowlers currently out injured and another with fitness issues.....



I know, it seems strange to have that many on the sick parade, are they expecting too much from the players?


----------



## AndyRM (19 May 2022)

I don't get the impression that other nations' quicks break down quite as much, it certainly is weird.


----------



## T4tomo (25 May 2022)

Pyjama cricket starts this evening


----------



## Toshiba Boy (26 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Pyjama cricket starts this evening



Brilliant, bring it on  GO BEARS!


----------



## T4tomo (27 May 2022)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Brilliant, bring it on  GO BEARS!



that rather helped your net run-rate. I thought the mighty Yorkshire did well with their Pear squashing on the opening night, but that rather put it into perspective.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (27 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> that rather helped your net run-rate. I thought the mighty Yorkshire did well with their Pear squashing on the opening night, but that rather put it into perspective.



Only the first game though, albeit a great start


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jun 2022)

First day of the test against NZ today, and I'm looking forward to it, be very interesting to see how Stokes and McCullum freshen things up, although I appreciate it's early doors. 

I like NZ, they'd be my "second" national side any day of the week. They play with great style and passion and genuinely seem to enjoy the game without getting roped into all the daft sledging antics, which can be pretty pathetic at times.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jun 2022)

Not too sure about having Jimmy and Broad playing. I know they've got the whole talisman thing going for them but we can't keep relying on them forever.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Not too sure about having Jimmy and Broad playing. I know they've got the whole talisman thing going for them but we can't keep relying on them forever.


Still fine for a home series, I think. But it's a short term policy.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jun 2022)

Not that I'm complaining but damnit Jimmy!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2022)

Startling start!


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Startling start!



Absolutely Potty!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Absolutely Potty!



3 for 6 for Potts, 36 for 6 for England.


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 3 for 6 for Potts, 36 for 6 for England.



They've had a good morning, apart from Leach injuring himself.


----------



## Chromatic (2 Jun 2022)

Normal service appears to be resuming.


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2022)

What happened there? They were cruising then once a wicket fell others followed, good morning with the ball though.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jun 2022)

Gonna be a low scoring affair. England to get a lead of 50 or so I reckon. A big innings from a player on either side will make the difference.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Gonna be a low scoring affair. England to get a lead of 50 or so I reckon. A big innings from a player on either side will make the difference.



After today's wicket fest, that's a very optimistic prediction!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (3 Jun 2022)

Bowling was very good.Young Potts has had a great debut so far.
Batting meh.Usual england collapse.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Gonna be a low scoring affair. England to get a lead of 50 or so I reckon. A big innings from a player on either side will make the difference.



This is ageing well...


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jun 2022)

Even as I typed the above, we were all out with a lead of 9. Pathetic batting display.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jun 2022)

Bowlers doing a magnificent job again. I'd be a bit worried if I had tickets for day 3 at this point. 

Bin the hundred and get two day internationals/ 50/50s going, hundred overs each split into two innings. That might actually be quite fun!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Bowlers doing a magnificent job again. I'd be a bit worried if I had tickets for day 3 at this point.


The last 2-day test at Lords was in 1888....


----------



## matticus (4 Jun 2022)

New Ball is working quite well for ENG.


----------



## matticus (4 Jun 2022)

Oh my. 4 down in the run chase -which is not looking good - and Stokes is bowled with a No-Ball !!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jun 2022)

In the race against the new ball, I ended up with 
one out and a rout or 
two in and a win.
Century for Root, 10,000 runs, 1st 4th innings century.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Jun 2022)

Played Root!


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket...BBC+Test+Match+Special&at_custom1=[post+type]


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/61675741?at_custom2=facebook_page&at_custom4=3E1C7616-E4C8-11EC-9FFD-1BBF96E8478F&at_medium=custom7&at_campaign=64&at_custom3=BBC+Test+Match+Special&at_custom1=[post+type]



Bizarre coincidence that both he and Cook were the same age, _to the day_, when they passed 10,000


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/61675741?at_custom2=facebook_page&at_custom4=3E1C7616-E4C8-11EC-9FFD-1BBF96E8478F&at_medium=custom7&at_campaign=64&at_custom3=BBC+Test+Match+Special&at_custom1=[post+type]



It's astonishing that he reached 10,000 runs at exactly the same age as Cook. Cook on TMS said he was going to contact his mother to find out what time of day he was born.

Edit: wot he said ^


----------



## newts (5 Jun 2022)

This morning was a masterclass in game management, win the game without losing wickets, just before the new ball. With 8 down, 30 runs to win & the new ball it could have been a very tense last hour.


----------



## geocycle (6 Jun 2022)

newts said:


> This morning was a masterclass in game management, win the game without losing wickets,…



Quite! Of all the scenarios that was the least likely in my book. Root is class in every way, def the best I’ve seen for England. But before Nottingham the selectors need to reflect on the fact we were 5 wickets down and one more would have been into the tail, not least because I have day three tickets.


----------



## T4tomo (6 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Not too sure about having Jimmy and Broad playing. I know they've got the whole talisman thing going for them but we can't keep relying on them forever.



see post #2161, when you have 8 quick bowlers injured...


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jun 2022)

Younis and Gavaskar in his sights now as he moves past 10000 runs .... brilliant by Root in that 2nd innings and plenty of years left to boot.


----------



## T4tomo (6 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> brilliant by Root in that 2nd innings



It was absolutely text book, he upped his own tempo when Stokes was out to try to make sure the 2nd new ball didn't come into play, but did it in a taking minimal risks, playing proper cricket shots, sort of way.

I still think Williamson missed a trick not bring back the left arm spinner after Stokes was out. Just plugging away with same 3 seamers for the whole of the Root - Foakes stand and hoping for an error / different result was poor captaincy IMHO. neither of Foakes or Root were likely to start trying to smash him out of the attack like Stokes had, so it was unlikely to cost him many runs, but it may have got him a wicket.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jun 2022)

Hoping to get to Trent Bridge on Friday, seen nowt since India at the Oval in Sept 2018 when Cook got 147 and Root 125


----------



## geocycle (7 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Hoping to get to Trent Bridge on Friday, seen nowt since India at the Oval in Sept 2018 when Cook got 147 and Root 125


My last test match was ‘Ben Stokes Day‘ at Headingley in 2019. Had some great times from Boycott’s hundred hundreds in 1977 to winning the ashes at MCG in 2010. Really enjoy watching Root, I think he’s the best English batsman I’ve seen.


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2022)

England names an unchanged side for Friday

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket...[post+type]&at_custom3=BBC+Test+Match+Special


----------



## T4tomo (9 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> England names an unchanged side for Friday
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/61744740?at_custom4=43CDCE88-E7D0-11EC-8FA9-12C931EBDC67&at_custom2=facebook_page&at_medium=custom7&at_campaign=64&at_custom1=[post+type]&at_custom3=BBC+Test+Match+Special



Can't see Leach or Parkinson doing much at Trent bridge so probably fair enough to put him back in as he was initially selected.


----------



## matticus (9 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> England names an unchanged side for Friday
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/61744740?at_custom4=43CDCE88-E7D0-11EC-8FA9-12C931EBDC67&at_custom2=facebook_page&at_medium=custom7&at_campaign=64&at_custom1=[post+type]&at_custom3=BBC+Test+Match+Special



Predictions for the result anyone? Quick, before we start batting!!!


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jun 2022)

matticus said:


> Predictions for the result anyone? Quick, before we start batting!!!



England will win. McCullum has made it pretty clear what he expects, so I would hope they'll perform.


----------



## T4tomo (9 Jun 2022)

matticus said:


> Predictions for the result anyone? Quick, before we start batting!!!



we've got 24 hours yet fella...

we traditionally do much better at TB than Lords so I'm going with an England win too, mainly as Jimmy & Broady appear to have aged better than Southee and Boult.


----------



## matticus (9 Jun 2022)

Wow! I never thought I'd see the CChat panel so confident.

I am cautiously optimistic ... but won't be entering the bookies ...


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jun 2022)

matticus said:


> Wow! I never thought I'd see the CChat panel so confident.
> 
> I am cautiously optimistic ... but won't be entering the bookies ...



Two people with confidence. Well, 2.5 if your cautious optimism is accurate.

I'm always confident when it comes to England. It's the weird policies of the ECB which routinely let me down.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jun 2022)

NZ to win by 69 runs in 10 sessions.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> we've got 24 hours yet fella...
> 
> we traditionally do much better at TB than Lords so I'm going with an England win too, mainly as Jimmy & Broady appear to have aged better than Southee and Boult.



England haven't won at Trent Bridge for a while.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Jun 2022)

Not 100% confident of an Eng win tbh .... think the world no.3's will come back strong.


----------



## T4tomo (9 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> England haven't won at Trent Bridge for a while.



Can find it split by decade or anything, but yes I stand corrected, all time wise its arguably our worst ground, depending on how you look at draws


----------



## LarryDuff (9 Jun 2022)

Anyone reckon the 5th day will be used in any of the Tests?


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Jun 2022)

LarryDuff said:


> Anyone reckon the 5th day will be used in any of the Tests?



Don't see why not? Looks a decent batting pitch, NZ might post up a big score by tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2022)

A six by Mitchell has landed in a spectators beer.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> A six by Mitchell has landed in a spectators beer.


The Kiwi dressing room offered to buy her a replacement drink.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The Kiwi dressing room offered to buy her a replacement drink.



Are they sure? Gotta be £5 a pint


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Jun 2022)

That Bairstow/Crawley slips miss could be important .... did fancy the Kiwis to come out strong, even without the big man.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2022)

Well, this is tense!


----------



## T4tomo (14 Jun 2022)

its now gone from tense to brutal!


----------



## Chromatic (14 Jun 2022)

Back to tense now, how many runs did we put on for the last 5 wickets in the first innings?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2022)

The TMS team have written this off as a win already. I wish they wouldn't get ahead of themselves.


----------



## Chromatic (14 Jun 2022)

They just dropped Foakes, if that had stuck it would have been squeaky bum time.


----------



## newts (14 Jun 2022)

Well done England, series win too.


----------



## Beebo (14 Jun 2022)

I didn’t see that happening at tea. 
Wow.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (14 Jun 2022)

What an innings by Bairstow and Stokes 🏏


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Jun 2022)

Wow! Bobbed into a pub for the last 10 minutes ... the german tourists were non-plussed .... fantastic win, so positive from Eng, great team effort and what a middle order we have


----------



## geocycle (14 Jun 2022)

What a game! Had a tremendous day on Sunday at Trent Bridge, couldn’t imagine today would be better. I wish we could ply NZ all the time, such a great spirit.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Jun 2022)

What a result. Watching the highlights, what on earth is the BBC's weird version of Final Countdown about?


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2022)

Superb batting. 299 in 50 overs. Well done England.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jun 2022)

I saw the score at tea - 130-odd for four or something, target 299. I thought "hmm, provided they don't collapse they should be able to hold on for a draw" and carried on doing stuff. Next time I checked, England had won. WTAF??


----------



## Alex321 (14 Jun 2022)

How often do both sides score 500+ in the first innings, then we get a "natural" result (i.e no declarations, and not a draw)?

That was amazing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I saw the score at tea - 130-odd for four or something, target 299. I thought "hmm, provided they don't collapse they should be able to hold on for a draw" and carried on doing stuff. Next time I checked, England had won. WTAF??


It all went Twenty20 (or is it 20Twenty?). Bairstow. And an astonishing 5th day wicket.


----------



## matticus (15 Jun 2022)

Alex321 said:


> How often do both sides score 500+ in the first innings, then we get a "natural" result (i.e no declarations, and not a draw)?
> 
> That was amazing.



Yup.

And a new record for boundaries in a Test match!


----------



## T4tomo (15 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> What a result. Watching the highlights, what on earth is the BBC's weird version of *Final Countdown *about?



Dunno, I know Anne Robinson is retiring but thought Colin Murray was stepping in?


----------



## Beebo (17 Jun 2022)

The Netherlands are on the wrong end of an England one day batting record. 
481 off 50 overs! I remember when 300 was considered a very good score in an ODI.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jun 2022)

128 scored off the last 12 overs by England.

I know it's a WC qualifier and everything, but this is just daft. The disparity between sides only seems to be widening and I'm not sure what can be done about it.


----------



## Chromatic (18 Jun 2022)

Beebo said:


> The Netherlands are on the wrong end of an England one day batting record.
> 481 off 50 overs! I remember when 300 was considered a very good score in an ODI.



It was 498, 481 was the previous record.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jun 2022)

Cricket is now officially stupid.
Bring back Chris Tavaré


----------



## geocycle (18 Jun 2022)

Actually, having spent formative years watching Boycott this seems like a very different game! I never forget the time arriving slightly late at Scarborough and the newspaper hoardings just said ‘he’s out’ everyone new what it meant and the shockwaves reverberated around the town.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Jun 2022)

geocycle said:


> Actually, having spent formative years watching Boycott this seems like a very different game! I never forget the time arriving slightly late at Scarborough and the newspaper hoardings just said ‘he’s out’ everyone new what it meant and the shockwaves reverberated around the town.



The great thing about Boycott was you could watch him at 11am, go for a 50 mile ride and not have to rewind the VHS


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jun 2022)

More recent than Boycott, I remember being at the Oval and Graham Thorpe was on 48ish. I was busting for a pee but decided to wait for his 50. Eventually I could stand it no longer, went, queued, probably went and queued at the bar too, returned and the score was still the same.

I don't recall if he ever actually made it to 50.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Jun 2022)

Last tuesdays run chase reminded me of the India ODI at Lords in 2002 .. when Eng lost after posting 325. I was most excited about seeing Tendulkar bat, but he only faced 19 balls and was gone .... great team batting by India though.


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2022)

How bizarre! shot by the batsman on strike hits the batsman's bat at the non strikers end and goes straight to a fielder and the batsman at the non strikers end is out.


----------



## T4tomo (23 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> How bizarre! shot by the batsman on strike hits the batsman's bat at the non strikers end and goes straight to a fielder and the batsman at the non strikers end is out.



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/cricket/61910478

indeed!


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> How bizarre! shot by the batsman on strike hits the batsman's bat at the non strikers end and goes straight to a fielder and the batsman at the non strikers end is out.



And if it had of glanced off the umpire ... still out? Odd rule that.


----------



## T4tomo (23 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> And if it had of glanced off the umpire ... still out? Odd rule that.



It's the law​After that extraordinary Henry Nicholls dismissal here is what the MMC Laws of Cricket has to say - law *33.2.2.3* to be precise - which states that a catch will be fair if:
_"A fielder catches the ball after it has touched the wicket, an umpire, another fielder, a runner or the other batter."_

There has been at least two instances I can remember, of the ball bouncing up of a close in fielders foot or body and being pouched by a teammate. One was before 3rd umpire reviews and replays and the batsman was aggrieved because he didnt feel the umpire could be sure it hadn't also touched the ground as well as short leg's boot. 

it the ball lodged in a fielders clothing or a extravagant beard, it isnt out though.....


----------



## matticus (24 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> How bizarre! shot by the batsman on strike hits the batsman's bat at the non strikers end and goes straight to a fielder and the* batsman at the non strikers end is out*.


As I read the BBC page, the batsman on strike was out. Which makes more sense - to me - intuitively, at least!

Never seen that before, but the rules have to allow for this sort of craziness!


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2022)

matticus said:


> As I read the BBC page, the batsman on strike was out. Which makes more sense - to me - intuitively, at least!
> 
> Never seen that before, but the rules have to allow for this sort of craziness!



My copy of the daily star this morning got it wrong as well, reporting the batsman on strike was out not the batsman at the non strikers end. I don't know why the rule works like that but it does, like you I would have thought the batsman on strike was out but its not the way it works.


----------



## Alex321 (24 Jun 2022)

matticus said:


> As I read the BBC page, the batsman on strike was out. Which makes more sense - to me - intuitively, at least!
> 
> Never seen that before, but the rules have to allow for this sort of craziness!



It was the batsman on strike who was out.

Basically, the rules say that if the ball hits another player (of either side) or the umpire and is then caught by a fielder without ever having touched the ground, then the batsman is out caught.


----------



## Alex321 (24 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> My copy of the daily star this morning got it wrong as well, reporting the batsman on strike was out not the batsman at the non strikers end. I don't know why the rule works like that but it does, like you I would have thought the batsman on strike was out but its not the way it works.



Your copy got it right. It most certainly was the batsman on strike who was out, when I watched it on the TV last night.


----------



## Alex321 (24 Jun 2022)

And here is video of it
https://www.thesportsman.com/articles/watch-henry-nicholls-bizarre-dismissal-against-england


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jun 2022)

Good knock by Mitchell (again!) ... hope the rain holds off and we get a repeat of Nottingham.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jun 2022)

I know the series is won, but what on earth are England doing here? It's embarrassing.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I know the series is won, but what on earth are England doing here? It's embarrassing.



Self-destructing might be one word for it


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Self-destructing might be one word for it



I recon that sums it up nicely.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jun 2022)

To be fair, Boult has been great.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jun 2022)

This game is just bonkers.


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2022)

We're seeing another edition of the great escape.


----------



## newts (24 Jun 2022)

Englands reply at 5 1/2 runs per over is crazy with 6 down


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jun 2022)

I like how the commentators keep going on about England being 55/6.

Looking forward to the highlights!


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jun 2022)

Masterclass from Bairstow and Overton, I really hope he goes on to get a century, it would be thoroughly deserved.


----------



## Alex321 (24 Jun 2022)

Just seen the highlights.

One thing you really can't call this England team is boring!

I really hope Overton gets his ton in the morning. If these two stay together for another hour, the odds are England will end up with a first innings lead, which is crazy after being 55 for 6.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Jun 2022)

Magic to watch England these days


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Magic to watch England these days



Not so much the fielding, particularly at slip. What's that 3 catches, maybe 4 which should have been taken this match?


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2022)

Weather is sounding ominous...


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2022)

Feels like England are very much on top just now. Breaking the Mitchell/Blundell partnership early would surely seal the victory? 

Assuming the batsmen keep the head, there's plenty left in the game.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Feels like England are very much on top just now. Breaking the Mitchell/Blundell partnership early would surely seal the victory?
> 
> Assuming the batsmen keep the head, there's plenty left in the game.



Agree, that partnership could do some serious damage.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Agree, that partnership could do some serious damage.



Neither are in though, which should work in our favour.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Neither are in though, which should work in our favour.



Don't follow? Both are still batting?


----------



## geocycle (26 Jun 2022)

The one thing about this series is that it’s not predictable. From here England should role them over by mid afternoon and knock them off by lunch tomorrow. But, there will be twists, a big partnership , an England collapse…!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jun 2022)

The Mitchell and Blundell Show has been an incredibly good partnership. But they have so far only managed to hold England up and their resistance has not proved decisive. I almost want them to succeed this time because they have been superb all series and they deserve it.


----------



## geocycle (26 Jun 2022)

As anticipated the plot has twisted several times. Id rather be NZ at the moment but you never know, maybe we will see leach polishing his glasses at some point tomorrow!


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Jun 2022)

geocycle said:


> As anticipated the plot has twisted several times. Id rather be NZ at the moment but you never know, maybe we will see leach polishing his glasses at some point tomorrow!



Nah, Eng for me ... no Jamieson and Jonny playing like a god.


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2022)

The fly in the ointment could be the weather.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jun 2022)

Watching daytime TV I just saw a Revitive advert, from which I conclude two things about Ian Botham

1) He is short of cash and has had to resort to appearing in cheap adverts to make a bit of cash 
2) He has spent all of his money on pies.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> The fly in the ointment could be the weather.


It sounds like there might not be play in the morning but drying in the afternoon. That should leave time to get the sub-150 runs needed.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It sounds like there might not be play in the morning but drying in the afternoon. That should leave time to get the sub-150 runs needed.



Should be an Eng win now, but judging by this series, and the Yorkshire weather maybe not?


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Don't follow? Both are still batting?



I meant "in" as in the cricketing version. They were both on single figures this morning.

Did really well to give New Zealand a defendable score but Pope and Root are making this look easy. 

It's been a great series to watch, close games, great camaraderie amongst all the players. Not really what I'd call Test cricket, but if that's the way the game's going then so be it.

Root should be nowhere near first slip any more though.

And Stokes should wash his hat.


----------



## Alex321 (26 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> It's been a great series to watch, close games, great camaraderie amongst all the players. Not really what I'd call Test cricket, but if that's the way the game's going then so be it.


It has. If England do win tomorrow, that will be 3-0, but the series has been a heck of a lot closer than that would suggest.



AndyRM said:


> Root should be nowhere near first slip any more though.



He wasn't. He was more like at 2nd slip when Leach was bowling, which was the problem. Too big a gap between keeper and slip.

The NZ did the same thing, with similar results.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I meant "in" as in the cricketing version. They were both on single figures this morning.
> 
> Did really well to give New Zealand a defendable score but Pope and Root are making this look easy.
> 
> ...


Er, Root was nowhere near first slip....


----------



## AndyRM (26 Jun 2022)

Alright, picky picky... 

My point is that his fielding has been appalling.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Jun 2022)

AndyRM said:


> It's been a great series to watch



It really has... terrific contest.


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> It really has... terrific contest.



Most entertaining.


----------



## matticus (27 Jun 2022)

Root + Bairstow cruising now - I did not predict this 2 days ago!

Only concern is that Jonny is on track to leave Root stranded on 90-ish ...


----------



## jowwy (27 Jun 2022)

matticus said:


> Root + Bairstow cruising now - I did not predict this 2 days ago!
> 
> Only concern is that Jonny is on track to leave Root stranded on 90-ish ...



dont think root will get 90+ now with 16 left to win


----------



## matticus (27 Jun 2022)

Bairstow has made us both look like very slow typists!


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Jun 2022)

Played England! Great series


----------



## Alex321 (27 Jun 2022)

Wins by 5 wickets, 5 wickets and 7 wickets make it look like it was easy. But given the totals NZ were setting, it was anything but. 

3 of England's top 12 run chases ever.

All three matches were much closer than the final winning margins suggest.


----------



## matticus (28 Jun 2022)

... and their run-rate was nearly twice that of NZ. (who are reigning Test World Champions) Amazing!

(unusual to win 3 on the trot batting 2nd - where are the stats on that??)


----------



## T4tomo (28 Jun 2022)

Absolutely, we still have a shaky top 3, although I think Ollie Pope might just get there, and Stokes lunatic approach to charging down the wicket worries me, Root and Bairstow have a much more sound approach to batting aggressively, the former doing as he has always done, playing proper shots but always rotating the strike, finding gaps and punishing bad balls and YJB is in just irrepressible form and treating it like a one day innings.


----------



## Alex321 (28 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Absolutely, we still have a shaky top 3, although I think Ollie Pope might just get there, and Stokes lunatic approach to charging down the wicket worries me, Root and Bairstow have a much more sound approach to batting aggressively, the former doing as he has always done, playing proper shots but always rotating the strike, finding gaps and punishing bad balls and YJB is in just irrepressible form and treating it like a one day innings.



I think the whole England team were treating the second (fourth) innings of each match like a one-day innings.


----------



## newts (28 Jun 2022)

It was quite surreal to get 3 consecutive tests where the batters in the 4th innings made it look so easy knocking off towards 300 runs. Englands game management couldn't have work any better, upping the run rate in their 1rst innings & then attacking bowling in the middle days of the tests.


----------



## geocycle (28 Jun 2022)

I think Bairstow benefits from the clarity Stokes and BM have brought to his role in the team. He has a great eye and will come off more than he fails, although he will fail. Lees is trying to be Hayden and it will be interesting whether he can do it or not. Stokes was a disappointment, he is a far better batsman than he showed in this series.


----------



## matticus (1 Jul 2022)

And the India Test is under way!

I'd forgotten that the last test in 2021 was abandoned with COVID :-/ . I just have happy memories of watching them play at Lords, England's last win before the NZ series!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> And the India Test is under way!
> 
> I'd forgotten that the last test in 2021 was abandoned with COVID :-/ . I just have happy memories of watching them play at Lords, England's last win before the NZ series!



And Anderson is back to take the 2 Indian openers. 50 - 2.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jul 2022)

India look to be setting a hefty total. Hopefully our top order will fire and we won't be relying on Bairstow again. Not that I don't think he's capable, he is, but it shouldn't be like that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> India look to be setting a hefty total. Hopefully our top order will fire and we won't be relying on Bairstow again. Not that I don't think he's capable, he is, but it shouldn't be like that.


NZ, England and Indian openers have all been unsuccessful so far and the bulk of the runs have all come with middle order batsmen, while the bowlers complain about the soft and misshapen ball. It's looking like that is flavour of the season. 

Root should have been bowling far earlier to the left handers instead of consigning Leach to confidence-destroying defensive bowling, I reckon. Root's ball to dismiss Pant was pure attacking spin bowling; slow, looped flight that turned and left Pant. The slow ball was in response to having been hit for 6 the previous ball.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> NZ, England and Indian openers have all been unsuccessful so far and the bulk of the runs have all come with middle order batsmen, while the bowlers complain about the soft and misshapen ball. It's looking like that is flavour of the season.
> 
> Root should have been bowling far earlier to the left handers instead of consigning Leach to confidence-destroying defensive bowling, I reckon. Root's ball to dismiss Pant was pure attacking spin bowling; slow, looped flight that turned and left Pant. The slow ball was in response to having been hit for 6 the previous ball.



Agreed. Although it only seems to be England moaning about the ball. Broad in particular.

England's bowling has been questionable for me.


----------



## Alex321 (2 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Agreed. Although it only seems to be England moaning about the ball. Broad in particular.



That comment wasn't just about this test, it was about the summer so far.

NZ were complaining about the ball far more than England did. And India haven't been bowling long enough yet to be doing so.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jul 2022)

Alex321 said:


> That comment wasn't just about this test, it was about the summer so far.
> 
> NZ were complaining about the ball far more than England did. And India haven't been bowling long enough yet to be doing so.



You reckon? That's not the impression I got from listening to it, or the highlights.

England are in big trouble in this Test. I know they've recovered from similar positions, but I don't see it happening here.


----------



## matticus (3 Jul 2022)

Why do white ball matches use a White Ball?


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> You reckon? That's not the impression I got from listening to it, or the highlights.
> 
> England are in big trouble in this Test. I know they've recovered from similar positions, but I don't see it happening here.



I agree, Pujara and Pant could put them out of sight. Still, been getting used to exciting final day cricket, who knows?


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Why do white ball matches use a White Ball?



Visibility.


----------



## Alex321 (4 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Why do white ball matches use a White Ball?



Because at least part of those matches are played under floodlights, and a white ball is much easier to see in those conditions.


----------



## matticus (4 Jul 2022)

In case anyone missed yesterday's record-breaking mayhem:
[EDIT: think this was during India's innings on Saturday - post took a long time to register!]


----------



## matticus (4 Jul 2022)

Oh for pete's sake - we've got them to 207-7. That leaves juusssssst a slither of hope. I'd rather they were 300-4 !

🙈


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Oh for pete's sake - we've got them to 207-7. That leaves juusssssst a slither of hope. I'd rather they were 300-4 !
> 
> 🙈



Stokesey will fancy it if those last 3 wickets go down quickly. 400+ on that pitch with class Indian bowling? Massive ask surely?


----------



## T4tomo (4 Jul 2022)

We would struggle to chase 200 against the India attack let alone 350+

we have a fragile top 3 and Stokes is intent on self destruction every innings


----------



## jowwy (4 Jul 2022)

yeh im thinking this is one too far...even for bairstow


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jul 2022)

Odds very much in favour of India, for me. However, England got them out for far fewer than I expected, so I'll still give them a chance. 75%-25%.


----------



## jowwy (4 Jul 2022)

england have come out fighting to be fair.......i like the new postive stance, try and win games and if you lose so be it. i hate the boring play for a draw and maybe get a win


----------



## matticus (4 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> england have come out fighting to be fair....



Yup. And although your money would be firmly on India, our "fragile Top 3" are now 47-0.
Teasing us!!!


----------



## matticus (4 Jul 2022)

OK stattos - how many opening partnerships over 50 have we (ENG) had this year?!?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> OK stattos - how many opening partnerships over 50 have we (ENG) had this year?!?


I'm no use at stats but I reckon it's a first sighting.


----------



## T4tomo (4 Jul 2022)

59 vs NZ in 1st test before collapsing to 141 all out!


----------



## matticus (4 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> 59 vs NZ in 1st test before collapsing to 141 all out!



Thanks for that 



Anyway, they've made 100 now, so whatever happens next, they've beaten that jinx.

So on we go. It's not the despair; it's the hope I can't handle ...


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Jul 2022)

Bumrah makes the breakthrough ... an hour or so later than expected


----------



## matticus (4 Jul 2022)

This amused me:


> “So,” says Brendan Large on Twitter, “England are chasing nearly 400 in a Test & we’re talking (without a hint of sarcasm) about required rates. Of course they may fail but what fun this is! If they come up short and the knives come out *will Ben go full gladiator post match? ‘ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED!’*”


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jul 2022)

I didn't think it was going to be possible, and I don't want to jinx it, but this is looking good for us.


----------



## matticus (4 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> but this is looking good for us.



.... currently. But it can all change in 2 deliveries. Still a mountain of runs to score.

I can't see how some are making England favourite. Not yet!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jul 2022)

I went for a little walk at tea and got back to hear two wickets had fallen. I'm not going to risk going anywhere from now on!


----------



## jowwy (4 Jul 2022)

Its looking good at the moment


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jul 2022)

Only 119 needed tomorrow with the ball only 57 overs old.


----------



## geocycle (4 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Only 119 needed tomorrow with the ball only 57 overs old.


Yes that’s really important, if England are going to win they will already have most of the runs in the next 23 overs. Still we lost 3 wickets for 2 runs earlier !


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Jul 2022)

Wow! At 109-3 I thought we were cooked ... not even sure Stokes will get a bat tomorrow now?
This pitch has got to help the spinners tomorrow, but what a day for England. Fun and games not over yet, but wish this was a full series


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jul 2022)

It's a fascinating season of cricket. England played a kind of ''fortune favours the brave'' style of cricket against NZ and along come India upping it to ''fortune favours the even braver'' in their first innings. And England haven't folded, instead they've been playing some pretty restrained cricket in their 2nd innings. Admittedly, there are white ball cricket shots in the mix so it's not classical test play, but it's dead entertaining.

And on wickets like these, they can manage to make tests last 5 days again. That had almost disappeared from the English game.


----------



## newts (4 Jul 2022)

I think we could forgive England if they don't win tomorrow, it's been entertaining so far this summer. All the teams have had bad fielding moments/sessions, cricket very much the winner. Alas we'll all be getting the Hundred commercial rounders rammed down our throats very soon.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Jul 2022)

.... I suspect the Twenty20 on Thursday will be LESS exciting.


----------



## newts (4 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> .... I suspect the Twenty20 on Thursday will be LESS exciting.



We saw a very entertaining T20 at Taunton yesterday🍻🍻🍻


----------



## Beebo (5 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Only 119 needed tomorrow with the ball only 57 overs old.



It would be well under 100 without that crazy over from Broad.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jul 2022)

It goes to show how important confidence is in cricket. If you look back over the years on this thread I've urged supporters to get behind the team and not be negative, as this actually benefits the team performance. The positivity mantra only works if the crowd and media get fully onboard

I expect there will be disasters in the future where we are skittled for 150 but I hope when this happens supporters remember their part to play

So I don't care if we lose today. If we lose I say "go and do exactly the same again next time"


----------



## matticus (5 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Fun and games not over yet, but wish this was a full series



It is - 5 matches!!!


----------



## matticus (5 Jul 2022)

nickyboy said:


> It goes to show how important confidence is in cricket. If you look back over the years on this thread I've urged supporters to get behind the team and not be negative, as this actually benefits the team performance. The positivity mantra only works if the crowd and media get fully onboard
> 
> I expect there will be disasters in the future where we are skittled for 150 but I hope when this happens supporters remember their part to play
> 
> So I don't care if we lose today. If we lose I say "go and do exactly the same again next time"



I completely agree.

The subtlety that might come in is when they play away - or in fact any match with a "normal" ball, not this new quick-wearing thing.
Would that make Bazball a much less profitable tactic? I don't know; there seem to be a number of factors involved ...

Meanwhile, what is KP thinking:
"Wait a minute - they're all out there slogging, reverse sweeps, ramps, charging down in the 2nd over .... but **I'm** the bad guy??"


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> The subtlety that might come in is when they play away - or in fact any match with a "normal" ball, not this new quick-wearing thing.
> Would that make Bazball a much less profitable tactic? I don't know; there seem to be a number of factors involved ...
> ...



Of course, one swallow does not a summer make

But what was interesting was what happened to the Indian attack. Usually the script is clear; chasing 390 in 4th innings against a good attack with lots of time in the game. Batting side try to edge the score up but the bowlers get into rhythm and eventually the batters get a ball with their name on it. Result is skittled for 220

Indian attack was all over the place when they went at 5 an over in first 20. Confidence works both ways


----------



## jowwy (5 Jul 2022)

not long to wait now......if bairstow and root are still there at 11am, then the match wont get past 12pm


----------



## newts (5 Jul 2022)

England have attacked hard in the 4th inning run chases this summer. They bullied the India opening bowlers @ 5/over, wickets either side of the interval & then the middle order carried on the attack. Was this the biggest opening test stand of the summer?


----------



## Alex321 (5 Jul 2022)

newts said:


> England have attacked hard in the 4th inning run chases this summer. They bullied the India opening bowlers @ 5/over, wickets either side of the interval & then the middle order carried on the attack. Was this the biggest opening test stand of the summer?



It was the biggest opening stand by England this year, yes. I think they had one earlier in this series, but that wasn't this year of course.

I need to stay out of this thread now, if I want to watch the highlights without already knowing the result.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2022)

On a different note, it was only when Alex Lees opened his mouth on the BBC highlights last night that I realised he was another Yorkie. Root, Bairstow, Lees.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> not long to wait now......if bairstow and root are still there at 11am, then the match wont get past 12pm



It's 11 am. They are still there.


----------



## matticus (5 Jul 2022)

Sod it - I'm going to make a prediction:

Root won't get stranded in the 90s this time.

There, I've said it now.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Jul 2022)

Looks gloomy in Birmingham and lashing it down here, 70 miles away?
Ticking along nicely though?


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Sod it - I'm going to make a prediction:
> 
> Root won't get stranded in the 90s this time.
> 
> There, I've said it now.



Oh oh


----------



## jowwy (5 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's 11 am. They are still there.



less than 80 required......


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Jul 2022)

ROOOOOOT !! Outstanding. Jonny next.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Sod it - I'm going to make a prediction:
> 
> Root won't get stranded in the 90s this time.
> 
> There, I've said it now.



Nostradamus


----------



## jowwy (5 Jul 2022)

need johny to go into T20 mode to make my 12pm prediction


----------



## T4tomo (5 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> We would struggle to chase 200 against the India attack let alone 350+
> 
> we have a fragile top 3 and Stokes is intent on self destruction every innings



I humbly eat these words. To be fair one short Bumrah spell aside, the india bowling hasnt not been anything like first innings, and rather than go complete madness the batting, the two Yorks boys are playing just good positive proper cricket shots. Outstanding.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Jul 2022)

India look broken here, no ideas against genius batting. .... 36 to win


----------



## matticus (5 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Sod it - I'm going to make a prediction:
> 
> Root won't get stranded in the 90s this time.
> 
> There, I've said it now.



Is Bairstow now worried?
*"69th over: England 325-3 (Root 113, Bairstow 92) Target 378 *Root motoring while Bairstow has become stranded."


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> need johny to go into T20 mode to make my 12pm prediction



I think you'll be close.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2022)

Bairstow is trying not to get his century! Taking himself off strike for a single on 98!


----------



## jowwy (5 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Is Bairstow now worried?
> *"69th over: England 325-3 (Root 113, Bairstow 92) Target 378 *Root motoring while Bairstow has become stranded."



nah - hes got his 100 now


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Jul 2022)

Begs the question ... should Virat still be cap?


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I think you'll be close.



Very close!


----------



## jowwy (5 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I think you'll be close.



its on.......go johny


----------



## jowwy (5 Jul 2022)

its 12:00:41pm - all over - well done england, root and bairstow


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2022)

Stunning result!


----------



## BrumJim (5 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> not long to wait now......if bairstow and root are still there at 11am, then the match wont get past 12pm





jowwy said:


> its 12:00:41pm - all over - well done england, root and bairstow



Well, a scientist would say that your prediction is wrong. As an engineer, I would say that you were right. It didn't go to 12:01, so didn't get past 12pm within your declared accuracy.


----------



## Sterlo (5 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Begs the question ... should Virat still be cap?



He's not, Bumrah is cap for this test because Sharma has COVID.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Jul 2022)

Sterlo said:


> He's not, Bumrah is cap for this test because Sharma has COVID.



Ah, of course.
Played England, and Bairstow's first innings ton kept us in this one most likely.
0-4 in the Ashes seems a long long time ago now.


----------



## Alex321 (5 Jul 2022)

I suspect when it comes to the South Africa series, if they win the toss, they will NOT be batting first, no matter what the conditions. 

England seem happy to chase anything in the 4th innings, just treating it like a one-day run chase. 

To get that total, with only 3 wickets down, and in only 77 overs (run rate 4.9) is just bonkers. But great to watch.


----------



## Randomnerd (5 Jul 2022)

Loved the positivity. 

Watching Bairstow and Root build a formidable, winning innings was delicious. Bairstow has learned how to defend. Watched him a fair bit for his county - often out with straight balls early days 

No longer a "team". It is a "group". Baz has them properly brainwashed, to good effect. 

Anyone else feel it's slightly disturbing to hear English cricketers being happy and confident in media interviews? It's just not cricket. No?


----------



## matticus (6 Jul 2022)

Randomnerd said:


> Anyone else feel it's slightly disturbing to hear English cricketers being happy and confident in media interviews? It's just not cricket. No?





I find it refreshing when cricketers don't start their interview responses with "_Look_: ... "
So* I*'m happy!

[but haven't we heard "goes about his business" enough? Please??]


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jul 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I suspect when it comes to the South Africa series, if they win the toss, they will NOT be batting first, no matter what the conditions.
> 
> England seem happy to chase anything in the 4th innings, just treating it like a one-day run chase.
> 
> To get that total, with only 3 wickets down, and in only 77 overs (run rate 4.9) is just bonkers. But great to watch.



I think we will go into next months SA tests more buoyant than I can remember ... but no gimme against the world no.3's that's for sure.


----------



## geocycle (6 Jul 2022)

I’m interested in the management style. It has gone from the highly controlled top down approach that is becoming outdated in most businesses, to providing a safe space where talented individuals can express themselves. I try to do this in my own role wherever possible, but probably fail miserably! The one thing I have picked up is the importance of clarity of purpose which has certainly worked for YJB.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jul 2022)

Men vs boys in that T20 tonight, India were excellent.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2022)

Salt and Pepper

View: https://twitter.com/SkyCricket/status/1545476264789671937?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1545476264789671937%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.indy100.com%2Fsport%2Fphil-salt-and-michael-pepper-get-each-other-out-in-tasty-t20-blast-tie


View: https://twitter.com/SkyCricket/status/1545495943042240513?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1545495943042240513%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.indy100.com%2Fsport%2Fphil-salt-and-michael-pepper-get-each-other-out-in-tasty-t20-blast-tie


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Men vs boys in that T20 tonight, India were excellent.



Er, .... ditto. Poor by Eng again.
This has been a lame watch compared to the last 4 test matches. Not sure why i'm bothering really?


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jul 2022)

Dead rubber, but England have been much better in this game.


----------



## jowwy (10 Jul 2022)

I found it odd that england didnt name bairstow and stokes for the T20 series, due to the fact it was too close to the india test match. India had no such issues naming Bumrah, Pant, Kohli and Sharma


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jul 2022)

I don't really get this approach of not bowling full.


----------



## jowwy (31 Jul 2022)

Dreadful batting display from england again in this t20….


----------



## T4tomo (2 Aug 2022)

A bit left field, but was just checking scores and noted that Devon Malcolm is 3rd umpiring at York today, I didn't realise he was on the 1st class umpires / match referee panel.

found this when i googled to find out when he was appointed.
https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...to-be-appointed-as-ecb-match-referees-1264340


----------



## T4tomo (25 Aug 2022)

England going a lot better at Old Trafford than at Lords....


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> England going a lot better at Old Trafford than at Lords....



South Africa won the toss and elected to bat, the way conditions were earlier on it would have made sense for them to put England in.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> South Africa won the toss and elected to bat, the way conditions were earlier on it would have made sense for them to put England in.



Yes, it's turned out to be a very good toss to lose.


----------



## newts (26 Aug 2022)

The next session will have a big impact on the result, especially if England score well before the new ball.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> South Africa won the toss and elected to bat, the way conditions were earlier on it would have made sense for them to put England in.



Weird for SA to bat first. And they're paying for it. I don't see them coming back from this.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Weird for SA to bat first. And they're paying for it. I don't see them coming back from this.



I would tend to agree. Not impossible though, SA fully capable of turning us over in the 2nd innings.
Very un-Root like batting going on? Not picking it like he normally does. Expecting the win but wouldn't put the house on it


----------



## AndyRM (27 Aug 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I would tend to agree. Not impossible though, SA fully capable of turning us over in the 2nd innings.
> Very un-Root like batting going on? Not picking it like he normally does. Expecting the win but wouldn't put the house on it



I think Root is just having a bit of a bad patch. It happens. Personally I don't think this new way England are playing particularly suits him, always thought he was a more old school sort of cricketer, rather than just flaying it around like a lunatic. Fella knows the importance of building an innings IMO, rather than just belting it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Aug 2022)

Well that was an easier win than I expected, some proper 'Stokes era' bat and ball for sure!
664 test wickets for Jimmy now, amazing really.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Aug 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Well that was an easier win than I expected, some proper 'Stokes era' bat and ball for sure!
> 664 test wickets for Jimmy now, amazing really.



Much as I admire Jimmy, and Broad, our reliance on them is not helpful. They are at the end of their careers and should be coaching the younger fellas through, not playing.


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Much as I admire Jimmy, and Broad, our reliance on them is not helpful. They are at the end of their careers and should be coaching the younger fellas through, not playing.



Real shame Jofra Archer has been plagued with injury, so guess it may fall to Wood, Woakes, Robinson, when the old timers retire.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Aug 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Real shame Jofra Archer has been plagued with injury, so guess it may fall to Wood, Woakes, Robinson, when the old timers retire.



I saw Archer take 5 for at Headingly. An absolute machine. Shame he keeps getting broken, I think he's been overplayed to be honest.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (21 Sep 2022)

Lancashire beat Essex by 38 runs in an incredible low scoring match.
Essex needed 99 runs to win in their second innings and were bowled out for 59.
The match only lasted two days and I reckon the pitch will be reported.


----------



## geocycle (24 Sep 2022)

Was enjoying the third England v India womens ODI, including a great 9th wicket stand leading toward a tight finish, when the game finished with a Mankad! Not sure what the gender neutral term is for Mankad, but the law needs to be updated if the players cannot adopt the spirit of the game. Poor.


----------



## Sterlo (24 Sep 2022)

geocycle said:


> Was enjoying the third England v India womens ODI, including a great 9th wicket stand leading toward a tight finish, when the game finished with a Mankad! Not sure what the gender neutral term is for Mankad, but the law needs to be updated if the players cannot adopt the spirit of the game. Poor.



It's a Mankad, that was the name of the player who first did it back in 1947. Not illegal but defo against the spirit. They usually issue a warning to the batter first then get them out if they persist.


----------



## Chromatic (25 Sep 2022)

I reckon its perfectly alright to do a Mankad. Bowlers get penalised for stepping a fraction of an inch over the line when bowling, why should batters be allowed to leave their crease and steal a couple of paces up the pitch without consequence just because it's deemed 'against the spirit of the game'? 

On a less controversial note Gloucestershire finally won a county championship match this week beating Warwickshire in a battle of the bottom two, although it wasn't enough to take us above them.


----------



## Dayvo (25 Sep 2022)

Hardly a couple of paces!
The bowler was in her delivery stride.

The bowler was even looking at the batswoman.


----------



## geocycle (25 Sep 2022)

I Think the legislators need to decide once and for all whether this is an acceptable dismissal. The current ambiguity just leads to bad feelings regarding ’the spirit of the game’. Maybe the warning system should be brought back or some kind of run penalties similar to a no ball for the bowler would work.


----------



## Arrowfoot (25 Sep 2022)

Always the same moan. They can't take it out of the rule book, because as in the 80s, some would go close to the halfway mark. And it is always the same select few countries. Spirit of the game is BS. If so take it out and see the consequences. 

And who has influenced the rules all these decades. No different to entitled Karens who want to know who let you in the door of the apartment block.


----------



## geocycle (25 Sep 2022)

I don’t think spirit of the game applies in this case. True, it has only happened about 5 times in all the ODIs played but It is either in the rules or not. Personally, I think it would be better have a run penalty rather than dismissal.


----------



## newts (25 Sep 2022)

We're we always taught to drag your bat behind you on the ground keeping it within the crease whilst you walked with the bowlers last few paces. Modern batsmen at the higher levels are being rather lazy in not doing this. Ultimately they are taking the pi#* & gaining unfair advantage. Remove the ambiguity in the umpires decision, make it part of the game. A runout is a runout.


----------



## Dayvo (25 Sep 2022)

newts said:


> We're we always taught to drag your bat behind you on the ground keeping it within the crease whilst you walked with the bowlers last few paces. Modern batsmen at the higher levels are being rather lazy in not doing this. Ultimately they are taking the pi#* & gaining unfair advantage. Remove the ambiguity in the umpires decision, make it part of the game. A runout is a runout.



But NOT when the bowler is in their delivery stride and the batsman, at THAT moment, still has their bat behind the popping crease. Most, if not all, batsmen back up, some more than others, hence the once-normal warning issued by the bowler, meaning next time he would rightfully run out the batsman.
Similar to how it was with penalties in football: no stuttering, stopping run up to take the penalty, making the ‘keeper commit himself, while the kicker simply places the ball to the other side.


----------



## Dayvo (25 Sep 2022)

The T-20 world cup coming up soon COULD be full of these kind of incidents.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Sep 2022)

I'm not a huge fan of T20, but I have to say this series with Pakistan has been incredibly good fun, and great preparation for the World Cup.


----------



## geocycle (30 Sep 2022)

England batting looks amazing, bowling less impressive on this tour. Played in a good spirit, but what is it with the sensitive teeth and tea commercials!


----------



## newts (30 Sep 2022)

Salt has peppered the boundary.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Sep 2022)

newts said:


> Salt has peppered the boundary.



Your coat...


----------



## AndyRM (30 Sep 2022)

geocycle said:


> England batting looks amazing, bowling less impressive on this tour. Played in a good spirit, but what is it with the sensitive teeth and tea commercials!



Wee bit harsh on the bowlers, especially in the last 3 matches. Restricted them to a low total, we just didn't quite make it over the line. 3 great games in a row.

Very much looking forward to Sunday now!


----------



## AndyRM (2 Oct 2022)

Half an hour to go until the decider, I'm starting to get excited! Fitting that it comes down to a decider and isn't a dead rubber, be a shame if such a great series was to go out with a whimper.

Obviously I want England to win, but as long as it's as entertaining as the fans have been accustomed to, I really don't care. Both sides have played some wonderful cricket.


----------



## FishFright (2 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Your coat...



Has he pulled ? lol


----------



## AndyRM (2 Oct 2022)

Absolutely flying at the start here. Commentators reckon 180 at a minimum as a defendable total, I don't disagree, but I'm gonna be greedy and hope for over 200... 

Watch as we now collapse to 83.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Oct 2022)

Dear cricketing gods, I was only kidding...


----------



## AndyRM (2 Oct 2022)

Bit of a poor final innings this, but can't complain about the overall quality of matches.

India are looking ominously good ahead of the World Cup.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Oct 2022)

Good result today, sealing the T20 series against Australia. I'd say we're pretty well prepared for the World Cup now.

Still worried about India though.


----------



## geocycle (12 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Good result today, sealing the T20 series against Australia. I'd say we're pretty well prepared for the World Cup now.
> 
> Still worried about India though.


Yes, we have a competitive side with some options as well. Topley and Curran looked good today as well as Malan and Mo. Aussies have a good bowling unit and reasonable batters, India look the complete team.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Oct 2022)

"Buttler and Hales might be one of the most lethal opening partnerships at the World Cup."

Hales: out next ball.

The commentator's curse is real!


----------



## jowwy (14 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> "Buttler and Hales might be one of the most lethal opening partnerships at the World Cup."
> 
> Hales: out next ball.
> 
> The commentator's curse is real!



Did you see the wicket being taken??


----------



## AndyRM (14 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> Did you see the wicket being taken??


----------



## jowwy (14 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> View attachment 664497



So you didnt see it then...just heard it on the radio


----------



## AndyRM (14 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> So you didnt see it then...just heard it on the radio



I didn't say I'd seen it...


----------



## jowwy (14 Oct 2022)

Match reduced to twelve overs - will resume in 15 mins or so


----------



## AndyRM (14 Oct 2022)

Pointless really. 

Enjoying the chat about different kinds of rain though.

Telling comment from Alex on a piece of fielding from an Australian:

"That was a dive by a player trying not to get injured before the World Cup."


----------



## AndyRM (14 Oct 2022)

130 off 12 overs for Australia to get. Tricky. 

Another rain delay and it'll be game over.


----------



## jowwy (14 Oct 2022)

australia - 2 wickets for zero runs


----------



## AndyRM (14 Oct 2022)

Lol. 2 golden ducks. No runs. Shame Woakes didn't get his hat-trick.

Nae luck Sandpaper Enthusiasts.


----------



## jowwy (14 Oct 2022)

Abandoned.........England win the Series 2 Nil


----------



## AndyRM (14 Oct 2022)

Should have abandoned that a lot sooner. Oh well.

Commentary highlights included Alex Hartley not knowing what a window was, discussion about the numerous British words for rain, moaning about the length of time it takes umpires to do anything, also getting covers on in Australia vs. Sri Lanka, and several references to 'The Magical Rope', which amused me no end.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Oct 2022)

Well well well, an early surprise in the World Cup as Namibia beat Sri Lanka by 55 runs!


----------



## AndyRM (16 Oct 2022)

And it was a lot closer than I think anyone expected between the UAE and Holland. Another 10 runs on the board and I reckon the match would have gone to the UAE.

Always pleasing to see the second tier nations giving a good account of themselves, and though this is far from my favourite format, I think it provides great exposure for the game in general.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Oct 2022)

And Scotland have just pulled off another shock, walloping the West Indies!


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> And Scotland have just pulled off another shock, walloping the West Indies!



Good result! I'm watching the Eng v Pakistan warm up, behind closed doors by the looks of things?


----------



## AndyRM (17 Oct 2022)

Does Zimbabwe hammering Ireland count as an upset? I'd say so. Been a really fun tournament so far.


----------



## Beebo (17 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> And Scotland have just pulled off another shock, walloping the West Indies!


Great result. 
The commentators were saying the unseasonably cold conditions in Tazmania favoured the Scots. 
But it didn’t help the Irish very much.


----------



## T4tomo (21 Oct 2022)

And the Irish thrash the Windies to dump them out!

Scots need to beat Zim to go through, match in progress....

..Scotland looking a bit light on runs unless they have a wild last 4 overs, still have wickets in hand but need to clear the ropes a few times...


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Oct 2022)

Played NZ, great watch that match. Eng up and away, I think the Ireland game next week could be a cracker?


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2022)

This is somewhat unlucky.


https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/cricket/63356333


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> This is somewhat unlucky.
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/cricket/63356333



I'd be checking the ball for any tampering


----------



## AndyRM (22 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> This is somewhat unlucky.
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/cricket/63356333



It's David Warner though. My sympathies for him are limited.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> It's David Warner though. My sympathies for him are limited.



Yes, he needs to take the rough with the smooth and not (sand) paper over the cracks.


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Oct 2022)

Ind v Pak .... omg what a finish!


----------



## geocycle (23 Oct 2022)

Amazing finish, had everything. I don’t see why a wide should be a free hit though, must be a recent change.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Oct 2022)

It's an illegal delivery so a free hit seems fair enough to me? 2007 is when I think the powers that be started messing about with the rules, but only for limited overs cricket I think.


----------



## tom73 (23 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> It's an illegal delivery so a free hit seems fair enough to me? 2007 is when I think the powers that be started messing about with the rules, but only for limited overs cricket I think.



If they are not messing around with rules they are messing around with formats. In the mean time the ship is sinking.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Oct 2022)

tom73 said:


> If they are not messing around with rules they are messing around with formats. In the mean time the ship is sinking.



But apart from the government, what's happening in the cricket....?


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Oct 2022)

Was that MCG capacity for Ind v Pakistan? 100,000?


----------



## jowwy (23 Oct 2022)

A wide isnt a free hit…..only no balls, the free hit was given for the above waist height ball, the next ball was a wide, so the free hit carried to the next ball, which then hit the stumps, but didnt matter


----------



## geocycle (23 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> A wide isnt a free hit…..only no balls, the free hit was given for the above waist height ball, the next ball was a wide, so the free hit carried to the next ball, which then hit the stumps, but didnt matter


Right! That’s the bit I didn’t get, was following on the text commentary. Thanks.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Oct 2022)

the aussies are going at a decent scoring rate for a test match in pursuit of 158 after letting SriL get away a bit at the death.

They really cant afford to lose this having been walloped by the kiwi's

First boundaries arrives in the 8th over as they appear to realise the urgency of the situation.


.. and now the "big show" starts, brutal by Maxwell 22 of his first 6 balls, he could be single handedly winning this one if he keeps this up

(Finch has 23 of 33 balls at this point)

damn Stoinis saved their blushes


----------



## T4tomo (26 Oct 2022)

England's turn to be looking like slipping up today. Whilst they pegged back Ireland in the later overs, the flying start Ireland made is the difference at the moment.

Malan gone now - Ali and Livingston to the rescue??

looking at the in play clips the ball is doing a fair bit 
.
.
.

and it raining just as Ali was one lusty blow away from getting England back ahead on D/L.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2022)

England beaten by the DL method. England were pretty woeful by all accounts.


----------



## T4tomo (26 Oct 2022)

Yes bowled badly at the start, Woakes particularly, and never got going with the bat until the 3 balls before the rain! When there is rain around its pretty basic that you need to get ahead of D/L score. Malan got himself in but kept plodding on at less than a run a ball rather than finding the boundary and getting the run-rate up.

With only 2 from each group of 6 going onto semi's then we need to win at least 2 if not all 3 from the games with Aus, SriL and NZ. Losing 2 games in this format usually means you are then on net run rate decider.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Oct 2022)

Oh dear. Well played Ireland, had a suspicion this would be a tough game.


----------



## Beebo (26 Oct 2022)

ianrauk said:


> England beaten by the DL method. England were pretty woeful by all accounts.



Only really had themselves to blame. They should have known the DL par score. 

Even though I suspect they could have knocked off 52 from 33 balls at the death.


----------



## T4tomo (27 Oct 2022)

Zimbabwe beat Pakistan in a thrilling finish for another shock. Drama right down to a last ball fumbled run out to clinch it. Zim bowler had the presence of mind to ensure the ball was thrown to the "right" end where the keeper juggled it before doing the honours


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Oct 2022)

Ind v SA on ... some good attack bowling from SA ripped through those star batsmen. Not over yet though, good fight back by India.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Nov 2022)

Crunch time for England Vs NZ.

quiet-ish start, but Hales has just clubbed Southee for 15 off the 5th over....


----------



## dave r (1 Nov 2022)

A scare for Buttler but they are rolling along nicely.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Nov 2022)

Butler dropped again, and rubs it in with 2 fours straight after.

Moeen just gone 108-2 and 7 overs to go... Potential for an imposing score


----------



## jowwy (1 Nov 2022)

i can see close to 200 here


----------



## T4tomo (1 Nov 2022)

The NZ seamers have been smashed around but they only have the 5 bowlers.

Do Eng have an advantage in having Rash, Moeen and Livingstone as spin options? I fear that Woakes will get tonked if NZ get going.


----------



## jowwy (1 Nov 2022)

Poor last two overs from england


----------



## jowwy (1 Nov 2022)

excellent win in the end for the guys...it was needed


----------



## T4tomo (1 Nov 2022)

Relatively comfortable in the end, only Philip seemed to be able to chase at the required rate once we'd dropped him .

Williamson, 40 off 40 balls was no good when chasing 180.


----------



## Sterlo (1 Nov 2022)

At least it's still pretty much in our hands and sounds like we could knock the Aussies out as well


----------



## T4tomo (1 Nov 2022)

Sterlo said:


> At least it's still pretty much in our hands and sounds like we could knock the Aussies out as well



Absolutley, that was a decent win but only lifted our et run rate by 0.22ish. Aussies need to make up 1.0 on net run rate if we beat Sri Lanka, by absolutely walloping Afghanistan, who are no mugs at T20, although the Aussies are heavy favourite to win. 

I haven't done the maths, but seen elsewhere, they would need at least a 60 run winning margin.

England really just need to ensure they beat Sri Lanka, and have the advantage of playing a day after the Aus Afghan game.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Nov 2022)

If Sri Lanka field anything like they did earlier, they haven't got a hope of beating us. The commentators were pretty much laughing at them by the end.


----------



## Chromatic (1 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> If Sri Lanka field anything like they did earlier, they haven't got a hope of beating us. The commentators were pretty much laughing at them by the end.



It was terrible wasn't it? Though the pessimist in me thinks that when they play us it will be a day when they can do no wrong in the field.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Nov 2022)

Chromatic said:


> It was terrible wasn't it? Though the pessimist in me thinks that when they play us it will be a day when they can do no wrong in the field.



obviously! I'm slightly concerned that our batters can sometimes come unstuck against spin too, which SL have plenty of options of.

If NZ and Aus have both won their final games (vs Ireland & Afghanistan resp), though Sri Lanka wont be able to qualify for the SFs so may not be quite so up for it. Conversely, with no pressure they may score 230!


----------



## T4tomo (2 Nov 2022)

This could be nervy for India.... they have posted a big score but Bangladesh have had a storming first 7 overs, have got ahead of DLS and the rain is battering down as the scarper off the pitch......

Defeat wouldn't eliminate India, but It would mean they would have to rely on Pakistan beating Bangleesh at the weekend...


----------



## AndyRM (4 Nov 2022)

Big game coming up. I don't see Australia winning by 50.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Nov 2022)

Certainly not at the moment... Aussie's feeling the pressure on home soil?


----------



## jowwy (4 Nov 2022)

looks like he hung on in the end.....it didnt touch the ground


----------



## matticus (4 Nov 2022)

The 5x coverage keeps breaking for AUSTRALIAN RADIO NEWS !!!

That's not cricket, cobber


----------



## T4tomo (4 Nov 2022)

The afghans have got a bit bogged down, but they should be good for 120 in 20 overs to keep the Aussies behind us on run rate, so w can concentrate on just winning vs Sri Lanka, not winning inside X overs or by Y runs. etc


----------



## jowwy (4 Nov 2022)

4 wickets in 10 balls......they are stuck on 103-6 at the moment, still need 17 runs to get passed the rate needed


----------



## T4tomo (4 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> The afghans have got a bit bogged down, but they should be good for 120 in 20 overs to keep the Aussies behind us on run rate, so w can concentrate on just winning vs Sri Lanka, not winning inside X overs or by Y runs. etc



Oh christ 4 wickets in quick succession and they havent got within 50 yet


----------



## jowwy (4 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Oh christ 4 wickets in quick succession and they havent got within 50 yet



only 4 more runs to be within 50......


----------



## jowwy (4 Nov 2022)

and thats the 120...with a boundary for 4


----------



## cisamcgu (4 Nov 2022)

They only needed 106 !


----------



## T4tomo (4 Nov 2022)

cisamcgu said:


> They only needed 106 !



ah yes it was 60 ish which i did even post the other day, @AndyRM posted 50 which confused me.

Anyway its a straight Win needed vs SL tmr.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> ah yes it was 60 ish which i did even post the other day, @AndyRM posted 50 which confused me.
> 
> Anyway its a straight Win needed vs SL tmr.



Sorry, that's just what they said on the commentary I was listening to!


----------



## AndyRM (4 Nov 2022)

The Sandpaper Enthusiasts were very, very lucky there.


----------



## T4tomo (4 Nov 2022)

Wow only just snuck home by 4 runs . That damaging little spell where the wicket went down cost AFG. Absolute heroics from Rashin Khan, but not to be.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Nov 2022)

Couldn't have happened to a nicer numpty...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/cricket/63512454


----------



## AndyRM (5 Nov 2022)

Sri Lanka are flying!!!


----------



## AndyRM (5 Nov 2022)

Quality bowling or terrible batting? Bit of both?

Sri Lanka are 30 short I reckon.


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2022)

Sri Lanka were looking good at 100 for 2, but faded away, 52 of the last 8 overs wasn't enough.


----------



## T4tomo (5 Nov 2022)

So far so good for England. Harder scoring against the spinners, but Butler and Hales have set a good platform and got the rate under 6, which _should_ be easily manageable.

SL also have to bring back their quicker bowlers soon too, spinners almost all bowled out now.


----------



## T4tomo (5 Nov 2022)

Although we are trying hard to throw it away with poor shots....


But we're thru!!


----------



## AndyRM (5 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Although we are trying hard to throw it away with poor shots....



You new at English cricket


----------



## Chromatic (5 Nov 2022)

I see Sri Lanka have dispensed with their comedy fielding policy and are now taking the catches..


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2022)

I had to nip out for half an hour and England were cruising, came back and they've had a wobble,  they've now just got to be sensible and knock the runs off.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Nov 2022)

Made hard work of that! Phew!


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2022)

Well, they made hard work of that.


----------



## newts (5 Nov 2022)

Ball was holding up after 8 overs in each innings, both teams struggled to get it off the square cleanly.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Nov 2022)

What a result for the Netherlands v SA! Really pleased for them and you can see what it meant to the team.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2022)

Hadn't really kept up to date with the cricket over the weekend, but playing India has the potential to be an absolute belter.

New Zealand against Pakistan could be a good un too. 

Limited overs isn't really my thing (although these days some Tests may as well be 50/50), but I do enjoy the World Cups. Lots of fun.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Hadn't really kept up to date with the cricket over the weekend, but playing India has the potential to be an absolute belter.
> 
> New Zealand against Pakistan could be a good un too.
> 
> Limited overs isn't really my thing (although these days some Tests may as well be 50/50), but I do enjoy the World Cups. Lots of fun.



Yes, I think the semi's will be great matches.
The attendances at some matches has been woeful, considering it's a world cup tournament. Then again, over 90,000 for Ind v Pakistan .... that's 10,000 more than biggest capacity for Qatar world cup coming up.
Ticket pricing at £60 for Sydney matches has been blamed, I'm sure Hobart etc. would have been cheaper though? And over £200 for tickets to the MCG final!!


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yes, I think the semi's will be great matches.
> The attendances at some matches has been woeful, considering it's a world cup tournament. Then again, over 90,000 for Ind v Pakistan .... that's 10,000 more than biggest capacity for Qatar world cup coming up.
> Ticket pricing at £60 for Sydney matches has been blamed, I'm sure Hobart etc. would have been cheaper though? And over £200 for tickets to the MCG final!!



India v Pakistan would be a sell out if you played it at the bottom of the Mariana Trench in December!

I only listen to it and they haven't really mentioned the crowds much, but I do find ticketing really frustrating, not just at cricket. Give half the stadium away to sponsors, then fleece actual fans and wonder why nobody is showing up or a particular sport isn't growing.


----------



## T4tomo (8 Nov 2022)

Malan almost certainly not fit for the semi final. Not sure that is much of an issue, he hasn't really fired yet and looks out of form, and arguably his 35 off 37 balls vs Ireland lost us the game, as it allowed us to slip well behind the DLS score as the rain approached. Step up Phil Salt I think.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Nov 2022)

New Zealand are gonna have to get a move on here. Great bowling from Pakistan.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Nov 2022)

Can't really see past a Pakistan win from here. 

Much as I want England to win tomorrow, a Pakistan v India final would be epic!


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Can't really see past a Pakistan win from here.
> 
> Much as I want England to win tomorrow, a Pakistan v India final would be epic!



I'm the same, I want an England win, but suspect it will be an India v Pakistan final.


----------



## jowwy (9 Nov 2022)

its funny to see a scotsman wanting to see the England and Wales Cricket Board win the world cup, when scotland has a cricket team of its own....i wonder if he will feel the same about the english and welsh football team's in a few weeks time.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Nov 2022)

Pakistan v Eng final then?


----------



## Alex321 (9 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> its funny to see a scotsman wanting to see the England and Wales Cricket Board win the world cup, when scotland has a cricket team of its own....i wonder if he will feel the same about the english and welsh football team's in a few weeks time.



While I always prefer to see Wales win, if they are out or not involved with the other home nations, then I want to see any other home nation win. Obviously, with Wales & England in the same group, I would prefer Wales to beat England. Ideally, Wales get to beat England twice, with the second time being in the final


----------



## AndyRM (9 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> its funny to see a scotsman wanting to see the England and Wales Cricket Board win the world cup, when scotland has a cricket team of its own....i wonder if he will feel the same about the english and welsh football team's in a few weeks time.



Is it? I grew up listening to Test cricket on Long Wave, the crackly joy of it has stayed with me all my life, and I especially enjoy the interruptions for the shipping forecast. I'm not sure what state Scottish cricket was in when I started loving the game, but I've "supported" England all my life. Sure, I enjoy seeing Scotland do well, but it's so rare as to be a non-event.

As for football, I don't care about either England, or Wales when it comes to that. It's a totally different thing. The arrogance surrounding the English national team does my head in, but when they do well I'm pleased for my pals who support them, not the team. Vaguely take an interest in Wales as a fellow Celtic nation, but beyond that I have no interest.


----------



## jowwy (9 Nov 2022)

You've supported england all your life, but yet you rebuke people and call them plastic fans when they support football teams from other countries...strange that. 

But hey ho, as you were


----------



## Alex321 (9 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> You've supported england all your life, but yet you rebuke people and call them plastic fans when they support football teams from other countries...strange that.
> 
> But hey ho, as you were



It isn't strange at all. Scotland have never had a test level team, England have always effectively represented the whole of the UK at test level cricket, and have historically included players from all parts of the UK.

So supporting England at cricket when you come from a different part of the UK is IMO perfectly normal and reasonable.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Nov 2022)

Alex321 said:


> So supporting England at cricket when you come from a different part of the UK is IMO perfectly normal and reasonable.



well said sir!
just as a quick confidence booster .... we did actually beat India at Trent bridge this summer , I think it will be a close one in Adelaide tomorrow morning. COME ON ENGLAND.


----------



## matticus (9 Nov 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Ideally, Wales get to beat England twice, with the second time being in the final





I would to love to know what odds you'd get on that.


----------



## matticus (9 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Is it? I grew up listening to Test cricket on Long Wave, the crackly joy of it has stayed with me all my life, and I especially enjoy the interruptions for the shipping forecast. I'm not sure what state Scottish cricket was in when I started loving the game, but I've "supported" England all my life. Sure, I enjoy seeing Scotland do well, but it's so rare as to be a non-event.



That seems perfectly reasonable. It's a bit like how many Premiership supporters also have a 2nd team they support, someone down in the lower divisions who is very unlikely to compete at the top level. (It's usually Preston North End, based on a limitied sample ... )


----------



## AndyRM (9 Nov 2022)

jowwy said:


> You've supported england all your life, but yet you rebuke people and call them plastic fans when they support football teams from other countries...strange that.
> 
> But hey ho, as you were



Never rebuked anyone or called them plastic.

It's cute how you keep making things up about me.


----------



## T4tomo (9 Nov 2022)

Can the football chat feck off back to the football thread please

Looking forward to the semi tomorrow. should be a good game, and I've said before Malan's injury might be a blessing in disguise as he was struggling for form. 

Not even going to try and predict a result, T20 matches can swing on little things and moments

I will say this though, after almost being out a week or so ago, Pakistan are hitting form at the right time....


----------



## AndyRM (9 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Can the football chat feck off back to the football thread please
> 
> Looking forward to the semi tomorrow. should be a good game, and I've said before Malan's injury might be a blessing in disguise as he was struggling for form.
> 
> ...



Wood is a doubt too apparently, which is more of a concern.

Agreed that there's no point in trying to predict a result, is there ever really in T20? As you say, little things. Or a massive over for either side.


----------



## T4tomo (9 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Wood is a doubt too apparently, which is more of a concern.



arrghh that is not good news, particularly as his is our "different" pace bowler, the only one who can slam it down at 90mph+


----------



## AndyRM (9 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> arrghh that is not good news, particularly as his is our "different" pace bowler, the only one who can slam it down at 90mph+



"General body stiffness" apparently, whatever that is. 

Dip him in Deep Heat and get him bowling!


----------



## AndyRM (10 Nov 2022)

I've just read an article about how good Kohli is at Adelaide. And now I'm getting excited/nervous. 

Hadn't realised he'd scored the most runs so far, that's totally gone under the radar. Well, mine at any rate.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Nov 2022)

Big call from Buttler to go for a chase... Game on!


----------



## jowwy (10 Nov 2022)

england are keeping india very quiet here........57/2 after 9


----------



## T4tomo (10 Nov 2022)

This is a good start from England to drinks. These two are India's most dangerous batters though so we will need wickets to restrict them s they could easily accelerate away to an imposing total, especially with the short square boundaries


OOOHHH Rashid has got Yadav out


----------



## AndyRM (10 Nov 2022)

Breaking that partnership could be the key. Well in Phil Salt and Rashid!


----------



## jowwy (10 Nov 2022)

i think india could end up around 40 runs short here, at around 140/150


----------



## T4tomo (10 Nov 2022)

at the moment its too many dots from India, they are waiting for that boundary ball that isn't coming. Kohli is trying to make sure he stays in to and Pandya hasnt got going


----------



## AndyRM (10 Nov 2022)

We nearly made a hash of a low run chase against Sri Lanka. Still anyones game.


----------



## jowwy (10 Nov 2022)

Thats a bad 19th over from curran and a poor one from jordan too......32 off the last two overs


----------



## T4tomo (10 Nov 2022)

Very good knock from Pandya, that's got them to a defendable score.

If England get a good powerplay in the 55-65 range then we have a good chance, if not it will be hard to accelerate the scoring on a wearing pitch it the required rates gets up over 10


----------



## AndyRM (10 Nov 2022)

169 to win. This isn't going to be easy, but it was never going to be.


----------



## Sterlo (10 Nov 2022)

Worryingly good first over, lets not get carried away yet


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> 169 to win. This isn't going to be easy, but it was never going to be.



India were slightly short, the totals getable and England have a good start.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Nov 2022)

Swing has gone from the pitch. Gonna come down to spin.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Very good knock from Pandya, that's got them to a defendable score.
> 
> If England get a good powerplay in the 55-65 range then we have a good chance, if not it will be hard to accelerate the scoring on a wearing pitch it the required rates gets up over 10



first stage done. 63-0 off the PP. 7.6 per over needed....


----------



## AndyRM (10 Nov 2022)

I really like Alex Hartley as a commentator, she's a lot of fun. Insightful, and doesn't take things too seriously.


----------



## jowwy (10 Nov 2022)

this should be got easy now


----------



## Beebo (10 Nov 2022)

Almost down to a run a ball with all 10 wickets. 
The wheels really would have to come off to lose it from here. 
But we’ve all seen England playing before.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Nov 2022)

I'm surprised at how poor India have been. Peaked too soon?


----------



## jowwy (10 Nov 2022)

could be all over in 2 overs the way england are batting


----------



## T4tomo (10 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I'm surprised at how poor India have been. Peaked too soon?



from the commentary, its seems that England are batting beautifully and India have now got ragged and lost the plot.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Nov 2022)

Hope Hales gets his ton! This is a big surprise tbh.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> from the commentary, its seems that England are batting beautifully and India have now got ragged and lost the plot.



They've totally given up.

Incredible batting from England.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Nov 2022)

Dropped catch, what are Ind doing? Looks like total meltdown.


----------



## BrumJim (10 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Hope Hales gets his ton! This is a big surprise tbh.



Going to be a problem with the way that Buttler is batting.


----------



## Chromatic (10 Nov 2022)

The bigger problem is he needs 19 for his ton but we only need 13 to win.


----------



## jowwy (10 Nov 2022)

they took 1 over more than i thought...what a drubbing that is. It means india would have needed around 210


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Nov 2022)

10 wicket win omg. Played Eng!


----------



## Beebo (10 Nov 2022)

Embarrassing for India.
They were losing, but to give up like that is terrible.


----------



## newts (10 Nov 2022)

Well played England.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Nov 2022)

Poor old Rohit sounds gutted. Ind looked so confident in those earlier matches, this is a shock but i guess we have peaked at the right time?


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Nov 2022)

Chromatic said:


> The bigger problem is he needs 19 for his ton but we only need 13 to win.



* Hales on 85 with 21 left to win .... just wishful thinking though


----------



## Sterlo (10 Nov 2022)

Great (if unexpected) performance but nothing won yet.


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2022)

Well done England.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Nov 2022)

That was awesome. Both England and Pakistan have hit form at the right time. Should hopefully be a cracking final.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Nov 2022)

Page 170 in the cricket thread, 170 - 0 in the match!


----------



## T4tomo (10 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> That was awesome. Both England and Pakistan have hit form at the right time. Should hopefully be a cracking final.



although I do hope its not a damp squid, the weather forecast for both Sunday and the reserve day of monday are not great. It deserves a proper 20 over each game not some DLS manipulation.


----------



## Beebo (10 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> although I do hope its not a damp squid, the weather forecast for both Sunday and the reserve day of monday are not great. It deserves a proper 20 over each game not some DLS manipulation.


It would be a shame. 
Australia have had record rainfall this year. 
It has rained on over 200 days in Sydney, with 3 times more rain than Cardiff.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Nov 2022)

could be touch and go on sunday?


----------



## geocycle (10 Nov 2022)

Amazing performance. Did not see that one coming. The final will be really interesting, both sides could choke, both can be amazing and then there is the weather. As we saw in Pakistan, England have the edge but in a one off match anything can happen.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Nov 2022)

.... only Sky Sport showing it?


----------



## jowwy (10 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> .... only Sky Sport showing it?



yes, they bought the rights


----------



## Dayvo (10 Nov 2022)

A 10-wicket stuffing! 👏

I did wonder if India were going to win, by claiming 10 run-out non-strikers. 

Should be a cracking final.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> .... only Sky Sport showing it?



It'll be on 5SX too, but the weather isn't looking great. Might be Monday before we get a game.


----------



## Sterlo (10 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> .... only Sky Sport showing it?



Apparently it's on Channel 4, but only if it doesn't rain!


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Nov 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Apparently it's on Channel 4, but only if it doesn't rain!



Good spot!


----------



## matticus (10 Nov 2022)

Beebo said:


> Australia have had record rainfall this year.
> It has rained on over 200 days in Sydney, with 3 times more rain than Cardiff.



You have to feel for them, don't you?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Nov 2022)

Pakistan made 137 for 8. Gettable but there is a little drizzle in the air. I hope it doesn't affect the game.


----------



## Stephenite (13 Nov 2022)

Seems to be slipping away for England


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Nov 2022)

Definitely squeaky-bum time.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Definitely squeaky-bum time.



And a couple of boundaries have put England back in the driving seat.


----------



## Stephenite (13 Nov 2022)

263 from the last 8 !

It's turned around.


----------



## Stephenite (13 Nov 2022)

Stephenite said:


> 263 from the last 8 !
> 
> It's turned around.



i mean 26


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Nov 2022)

Played England


----------



## Toshiba Boy (13 Nov 2022)

Well played England, great Final.


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2022)

Well played England.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Nov 2022)

I listened to that while fiddling with my bike. Seemed like quite a tame affair with England winning fairly easily.


----------



## jowwy (13 Nov 2022)

It was a walk in the park to be fair…….england walked the semi final and final


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Nov 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I listened to that while fiddling with my bike. Seemed like quite a tame affair with England winning fairly easily.



There was quite a long period when England's batters got pinned down and the required run rate was climbing. The following string of boundaries was not a given, especially after watching a lot of playing and missing.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There was quite a long period when England's batters got pinned down and the required run rate was climbing. The following string of boundaries was not a given, especially after watching a lot of playing and missing.



Agree the win predicter was swinging perilously away from Eng at one point 
Still, top performance and glad Curran got player of the tournament ... I might have been tempted to give it to the Dutch captain though


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Nov 2022)

Kind of glad it's all over really ... the 'proper' game starts v Pakistan in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Stephenite (13 Nov 2022)

I can now go to work and expect a quiet day. If it had gone the other way it would have been constant light ribbing.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2022)

Pakistan put up one hell of a fight defending such a low total. Their bowling is phenomenal.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There was quite a long period when England's batters got pinned down and the required run rate was climbing. The following string of boundaries was not a given, especially after watching a lot of playing and missing.



If Shaheen hadn't got injured Pakistan would have probably won. That injury left 2 extra (1.5) overs to be bowled by their non "Gun" bowlers and crucially brought Ifitkhar the off spinner into the attack in the last 5 overs, when it would have been Shaheen, Rauf and Wasim (albeit Wasim is very much the 4th seamer) to bowl those. That 6 & 4 followed by 2 fours off Wasim at the start of next over turned the pressure right round.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Dec 2022)

Red ball cricket is back on, Pakistan v England. Bazball on tour....

After a threat of a days delay to allow England team to recover from virus, its started on time and England openers went off like a rocket. opening stand of 233 in 35 overs, Crawley narrowly missing out on a century before lunch. He and Duckett made their ton's shortly after lunch, both now out Pope and Root in 274-2 as I type.....


----------



## AndyRM (1 Dec 2022)

332/3 for 3 at Tea is pleasing to say, going well so far.

I absolutely despise the term 'BazBall'. 

It's a daft Americanisation and I know I'm being petty and sound like a grumpy old man, but what's wrong with just calling it 'cricket' FFS.


----------



## matticus (1 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I absolutely despise the term 'BazBall'.
> 
> It's a daft Americanisation and I know I'm being petty and sound like a grumpy old man, but what's wrong with just calling it 'cricket' FFS.



eh? Isn't it used to describe a particular _style _of cricket (in this case, used by the current ENgland squad)?


----------



## AndyRM (1 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> eh? Isn't it used to describe a particular _style _of cricket (in this case, used by the current ENgland squad)?



That may well be, but it's stupid and nobody can stop me from hating it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> 332/3 for 3 at Tea is pleasing to say, going well so far.
> 
> I absolutely despise the term 'BazBall'.
> 
> It's a daft Americanisation and I know I'm being petty and sound like a grumpy old man, but what's wrong with just calling it 'cricket' FFS.



333 for 3 at tea would have had a better ring to it. But you can't have everything!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> That may well be, but it's stupid and nobody can stop me from hating it.



I thought it came from Kiwi coach Brendon McCullum. Apparently Baz was his nickname.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I thought it came from Kiwi coach Brendon McCullum. Apparently Baz was his nickname.



Aye, it is. And I have no idea where the term originated from, but it should be cast into the bowels of Hades.

I believe that clears up my position on the term.


----------



## Beebo (1 Dec 2022)

Brooks just scored 6 fours in one over.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Dec 2022)

Beebo said:


> Brooks just scored 6 fours in one over.



He needs 15 off 11 balls for fastest test ton of all time???


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> He needs 15 off 11 balls for fastest test ton of all time???



just missed out.....but 498-4 currently


----------



## AndyRM (1 Dec 2022)

506/4 - bad light stops play.

Seems a bit ridiculous considering how the ball was getting flayed all over.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (1 Dec 2022)

Astonishing day astonished


----------



## Dayvo (1 Dec 2022)

Four of the first five batsmen scoring tons! 😳
In all my years of following England Test cricket (from the mid/late ’60s) I can’t recall that ever having happened before. 
Either it’s a great batting wicket, great batting or just shite bowling. 🤔


----------



## AndyRM (1 Dec 2022)

Dayvo said:


> Four of the first five batsmen scoring tons! 😳
> In all my years of following England Test cricket (from the mid/late ’60s) I can’t recall that ever having happened before.
> Either it’s a great batting wicket, great batting or just shite bowling. 🤔



50/40/10 I reckon.


----------



## geocycle (1 Dec 2022)

Amazing batting. But you’d not want to be Jimmy Anderson contemplating bowling for three days when they eventually declare!


----------



## Dayvo (1 Dec 2022)

And I’ve just seen the Australian scorecard against the Windies: 
3 and 4 both got double tons and no. 5 was out for 99! 😲


----------



## geocycle (1 Dec 2022)

Dayvo said:


> And I’ve just seen the Australian scorecard against the Windies:
> 3 and 4 both got double tons and no. 5 was out for 99! 😲


Yes but it took them 158 overs to get nearly 600, that’s old school!


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Dec 2022)

Any highlights on? I packed in my Sky Cricket.


----------



## Alex321 (2 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Any highlights on? I packed in my Sky Cricket.



Short highlights (11 minutes) here 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzIttAgwnOU


----------



## T4tomo (2 Dec 2022)

Dayvo said:


> Four of the first five batsmen scoring tons! 😳
> In all my years of following England Test cricket (from the mid/late ’60s) I can’t recall that ever having happened before.
> Either it’s a* great batting wicket*, great batting or just shite bowling. 🤔



given the way Pakistan have started, this is defo a factor. Its seems quite a typical sub continent pitch, dry and slow /low bounce so nothing in it for the bowlers until it starts to break up on day 4 or 5 and then may well turn a bit. Also the Pakistan opening bowler is definitely the least threatening of the well known Muhammed Ali's, with his 75-80mph seamers.

At least England haven given themselves a good chance of winning by scoring at a very fast rate.


----------



## Beebo (2 Dec 2022)

It has all the hallmarks of a very high scoring draw, unless the pitch suddenly cracks up.


----------



## jowwy (2 Dec 2022)

Beebo said:


> It has all the hallmarks of a very high scoring draw, unless the pitch suddenly cracks up.



agree with that.....


----------



## Beebo (3 Dec 2022)

The first ever test where all 4 openers have scored 100. 
The grounds man need to take a long look at himself for producing a rubbish pitch.


----------



## geocycle (3 Dec 2022)

Will be interesting to see if England have the patience to see this through. Ridiculous as it seems Pakistan are not completely out of this yet.


----------



## Beebo (3 Dec 2022)

geocycle said:


> Will be interesting to see if England have the patience to see this through. Ridiculous as it seems Pakistan are not completely out of this yet.



Their only real chance of a win is to bat a single innings over 750. Then the pitch starts to misbehave and England collapse.


----------



## newts (3 Dec 2022)

Could this be the first test match to pass 2000 runs aggregate scored?


----------



## jowwy (3 Dec 2022)

Couple of quick wickets just gone……


----------



## Dayvo (3 Dec 2022)

Beebo said:


> The grounds man need to take a long look at himself for producing a rubbish pitch.



Without knowing, of course, I’m pretty sure that the head groundsman produced the wicket that the PCB ’requested’. 
(Probably) Without players being involved in match-fixing, a shirt-front wicket, providing perfect conditions for batting, would present an ideal opportunity for large sums of money to be put down on spread-betting with all the possible permutations of individual/team scores, run-rates etc. 
17 years without hosting a home Test, the PCB will need some extra rupees in the coffers.
Or _maybe_/hopefully I’m just being cynical.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Dec 2022)

A late flurry of wickets....by Rawalpindi standards.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Dec 2022)

I'll revise my opinion of the Pakistan bowling. England are managing to get a lot more out of the pitch than they did. Should be a decent win from here.


----------



## Beebo (4 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I'll revise my opinion of the Pakistan bowling. England are managing to get a lot more out of the pitch than they did. Should be a decent win from here.



I’m not as optimistic as you. 
The declaration could be a mistake, but it’s nice to see aggressive cricket.


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2022)

Yes, I thought it too early as well


----------



## geocycle (4 Dec 2022)

I’m enjoying the positive approach up to a point. Exciting to see players like Brook come through and Root was superb. Yet again though Stokes utterly through his wicket away, he’s been pretty terrible with the bat in the matches he has captained. I also think another 50 runs would have been possible and preferable before declaring. Yes, you have to interest the opposition but a few more helps maintain attacking fields to the end. Muddled thinking amongst the bravado.


----------



## Beebo (5 Dec 2022)

At what point do we start to worry?
Less than 200 needed with 7 wickets left and a 5 day old pitch that is doing nothing.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Dec 2022)

Beebo said:


> At what point do we start to worry?
> Less than 200 needed with 7 wickets left and a 5 day old pitch that is doing nothing.



Erm, about now, I reckon. 
Two sessions left, 184 required with 7 wickets in hand and 65 overs remaining (@ about 3 an over) on a track that’s offering little-to-nothing to the bowlers. 
It’s Pakistan’s to not win unless nerves, pressure and expectation get to them. Or the bookies….!


----------



## jowwy (5 Dec 2022)

That wicket was needed.......i still think its 50/50


----------



## Beebo (5 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> That wicket was needed.......i still think its 50/50



I agree. 

But a declaration should never be 50/50. It should always be 75/25. 

One wants to see boring declarations where they leave the opposition no chance at all, but England declared too early and bet the house on a one day show down.


----------



## jowwy (5 Dec 2022)

Beebo said:


> I agree.
> 
> But a declaration should never be 50/50. It should always be 75/25.
> 
> One wants to see boring declarations where they leave the opposition no chance at all, but England declared too early and bet the house on a one day show down.



i reckon theres only about 40 overs left due to the time they have been leaving the pitch each day......that means 4 an over at least 

That wicket helped, but still a tough ask on that pitch


----------



## jowwy (5 Dec 2022)

and another one bites the dust......


----------



## T4tomo (5 Dec 2022)

Hang on lads, now its getting interesting.. 200-5. 140 odd still needed



Beebo said:


> It should always be 75/25


that doesn't encourage the chasing side to take risks though, they just shut up shop at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## jowwy (5 Dec 2022)

unless there are two quick wickets in this last hour before tea...then its a draw for me


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2022)

Beebo said:


> I agree.
> 
> But a declaration should never be 50/50. It should always be 75/25.
> 
> One wants to see boring declarations where they leave the opposition no chance at all, but England declared too early and bet the house on a one day show down.


On the other hand, a dead game has been brought to life again. The only sure winner here is cricket itself.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> On the other hand, a dead game has been brought to life again. The only sure winner here is cricket itself.



Looking more like Pakistan will take the honours.
Let’s hope their batsmen lose concentration during the tea interval.


----------



## jowwy (5 Dec 2022)

90 off 26 overs.....as they will finish at 12...still a hard task for them


----------



## jowwy (5 Dec 2022)

and now a wicket gone.....we into the bowlers now


----------



## T4tomo (5 Dec 2022)

here come the rabbits... get in!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2022)

7 down!!!!!


----------



## T4tomo (5 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> here come the rabbits... get in!



and now the ferrets

inspired declaration from Stokes & BM


----------



## Dayvo (5 Dec 2022)

Well f**k my old boots…… 😳

It’s a funny old game.


----------



## matticus (5 Dec 2022)

Wow. who would have predicted this 2 days ago?!

Viva Bazball!!


----------



## Beebo (5 Dec 2022)

Just been in a meeting and missed all the fun. 
Why did I ever doubt the declaration.


----------



## jowwy (5 Dec 2022)

the choir is getting ready


----------



## T4tomo (5 Dec 2022)

9 down -C'mon England!


----------



## Dayvo (5 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> Viva Bazball!!



Being a red-ball traditionalist, I have trouble with these ‘Americanisms’ for everything.
At worst, I’d prefer it if it was called T- (for Test) cricket.
But no doubting that the strategy and coaching of McCullum is effective.
The Aussies ‘modernised’ Test cricket about a generation ago by upping the run-rate to about 4 an over. England are (currently, and mainly thanks to Bairstow earlier) taking it to about 6 an over. 👏👏


----------



## Dayvo (5 Dec 2022)

Anderson with his 31st 4-for in Test matches. 
Will that morph into his 33rd 5-for?


----------



## matticus (5 Dec 2022)

Dayvo said:


> Being a red-ball traditionalist, I have trouble with these ‘Americanisms’ for everything.
> At worst, I’d prefer it if it was called T- (for Test) cricket.
> But no doubting that the strategy and coaching of McCullum is effective.



Where did this crazy idea come from?? The term is describing ENG's tactics - its NOT a new term for Test Cricket!!!


----------



## AndyRM (5 Dec 2022)

Bazball can refer to whatever it likes. It can get in the bin.

Whoever came up with it probably creamed themselves with delight.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> Where did this crazy idea come from?? The term is describing ENG's tactics - its NOT a new term for Test Cricket!!!



Hit-and-run limited overs cricket (one-dayers, T-20, The 100 or whatever) is what the public apparently want - instant entertainment and no draws.
Anything to ‘glamourise’ the name is seen by the marketing men is an ‘improvement’ in promoting the game. Or, at least, that’s what I think. 
Obviously having the likes of Boycott, Gavasker, Tavare etc. back in the day wasn’t a great specatcle, but times change. Shorter boundaries, bigger bats, bowling and fielding restrictions, make for more action.
I try and compare it to 10-second a move chess on a 32-square board with half the pieces. Action with less thought. But I AM an old fart. 😉


----------



## AndyRM (5 Dec 2022)

Be annoying if bad light saves Pakistan.


----------



## jowwy (5 Dec 2022)

Superb test match that.....fair play to england


----------



## AndyRM (5 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I'll revise my opinion of the Pakistan bowling. England are managing to get a lot more out of the pitch than they did. Should be a decent win from here.



Never in doubt.


----------



## T4tomo (5 Dec 2022)

1768 runs, 37 wickets on a pretty docile deck and win just as the light fails after a brave declaration. Awesome test match cricket.


----------



## matticus (5 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I'll revise my opinion of the Pakistan bowling. England are managing to get a lot more out of the pitch than they did. Should be a decent win from here.



Grrr. It pains me to say this, but ... well played.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> Grrr. It pains me to say this, but ... well played.



My only real concern about England these days is that they still rely so much on Jimmy. He can't have much more left in him. In fact I'm amazed he's still going. Testament to his commitment, as well as skill, that he's consistently performing at such a high level. I've had a few 'favourites' over the years, but he's definitely top of list.


----------



## matticus (5 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> *1768 run*s, 37 wickets on a pretty docile deck and win just as the light fails after a brave declaration. Awesome test match cricket.



I think that's the 2nd highest total in 5-day cricket. "The highest run aggregate for the most runs in a Test match still belongs between South Africa and England as a colossal 1981 runs were scored in Kingsmead in 1939." THAT match was a draw.
Was today the highest total for a win?!?


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2022)

Well that got a bit tense, well done England.


----------



## T4tomo (5 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> I think that's the 2nd highest total in 5-day cricket. "The highest run aggregate for the most runs in a Test match still belongs between South Africa and England as a colossal 1981 runs were scored in Kingsmead in 1939." THAT match was a draw.
> Was today the highest total for a win?!?



that was the infamous timeless test though, so todays match was highest in a 5 day test .

https://www.espncricinfo.com/series...rica-vs-england-5th-test-62657/full-scorecard

10 day match (one day washed out so 9 playing days).

nice write up of it in the G. sounds like the worst spectacle ever


----------



## geocycle (5 Dec 2022)

Well I was wrong about the declaration and Stokes called it correctly. I still think they could have added another few runs and still had a good go yesterday leading to the same outcome. But all‘s well that ends well, as some chap from Stratford said.


----------



## newts (5 Dec 2022)

I'd be happy with riskier declarations & an exciting 5th day.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Dec 2022)

Top performance by England! 
Jimmy is now 36 wickets away from Shane Warnes outrageous total .... could it be done?


----------



## Beebo (5 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Top performance by England!
> Jimmy is now 36 wickets away from Shane Warnes outrageous total .... could it be done?



He could do it, and against Australia too. 
What a way to retire.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Top performance by England!
> Jimmy is now 36 wickets away from Shane Warnes outrageous total .... could it be done?



It’s definitely in reach, but I think Muralitharan’s 800 wickets is expecting too much.


----------



## jowwy (9 Dec 2022)

Just put the cricket on in the home office - England started quick again, but Pakistan got a few early wickets this time


----------



## jowwy (9 Dec 2022)

6 wickets on debut.....not a bad start for Abrar


----------



## AndyRM (9 Dec 2022)

This Abrar chap looks handy. Cracking day for Pakistan so far, which is great for the series.


----------



## geocycle (9 Dec 2022)

I wish we could turn up a top quality spinner. Used to love watching Swan and even Panesar. Been thin in that department since then which is a problem in the subcontinent


----------



## AndyRM (9 Dec 2022)

geocycle said:


> I wish we could turn up a top quality spinner. Used to love watching Swan and even Panesar. Been thin in that department since then which is a problem in the subcontinent



I liked Moeen too. 

Spin, I feel, has always been a bit of an issue for England, whether facing it or bowling. Frustrating, but it is what it is.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Dec 2022)

Rashid's lack of desire to play red ball cricket hasn't helped our cause.

Good morning for England


----------



## AndyRM (10 Dec 2022)

Plenty of time left in this, so I hope we dial things back a bit, build a big score and leave two days to take another 10 wickets.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Dec 2022)

Despite the wickets, I'd say England are pretty well on top of this.


----------



## newts (10 Dec 2022)

Leach quietly went about his business this morning in his usual fashion & was the pick of the bowlers. Playing the pitch with 1s & 2s till stumps will put England in the box seat.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Dec 2022)

Big total for Pakistan to chase, but all the time in the world to get it. Could be a tight one this.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Dec 2022)

157 runs with 6 wickets in hand and 2 days to go. Great match!


----------



## matticus (11 Dec 2022)

newts said:


> went about his business



I'll give you one warning for that. I suggest avoiding "at the end of the day" and "he gave 110%" for the near future too ...


----------



## newts (11 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> I'll give you one warning for that. I suggest avoiding "at the end of the day" and "he gave 110%" for the near future too ...



At the end of the day just, Leach came up trumps with a very important 4th wicket😁


----------



## geocycle (11 Dec 2022)

Listening to TMS made me think how the old team would have coped with Bazball…

Arlott: ”A murmur, rising to a ripple, then a crescendo as Stokes hits the third 6 in the over”
CMJ: “Sorry I’m late, don’t suppose I’ve missed anything….”
Johners: “So Aggers, tell us about this new S and M method England are playing”
Blowers: “Oh my word, the pigeons have scampered and a number 10 bus went past”
The Alderman: “Reminds me of Eton playing Harrow thirds when they all had detention “
Fred: “Don’t bloody care, he’s not as fast as me” As England’s premier fast bowler reverse sweeps for 4 coming in at number 11.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Dec 2022)

geocycle said:


> Listening to TMS made me think how the old team would have coped with Bazball…
> 
> Arlott: ”A murmur, rising to a ripple, then a crescendo as Stokes hits the third 6 in the over”
> CMJ: “Sorry I’m late, don’t suppose I’ve missed anything….”
> ...



What do they know of cricket who only thwack it know?


----------



## jowwy (12 Dec 2022)

just 2 wickets needed now - pakistan need 45


----------



## jowwy (12 Dec 2022)

just the 1 needed now - cracking wicket from wood


----------



## Beebo (12 Dec 2022)

Another great finish coming up. 
35 runs looks tricky.


----------



## jowwy (12 Dec 2022)

and thats the end of that....series win for england


----------



## AndyRM (12 Dec 2022)

Great series win in tough conditions, but more than that it's been a real pleasure to see (well, hear in my case) Test cricket being played in Pakistan again. Two great matches which have been a fabulous advert for the format.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Dec 2022)

Cracking stat from Mr. Zaltzman:

Since Stokes took over as captain, England played nine and won eight. They lost 11 of their previous 17.

Stokes seems to come in for a lot of criticism on the TMS text feed and HYS sections on the BBC, particularly when it comes to his batting, but you can't really argue with success like that.


----------



## T4tomo (12 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Cracking stat from Mr. Zaltzman:
> 
> Since Stokes took over as captain, England played nine and won eight. They lost 11 of their previous 17.
> 
> Stokes seems to come in for a lot of criticism on the TMS text feed and HYS sections on the BBC, particularly when it comes to his batting, but you can't really argue with success like that.



yes, if you look at the batting and bowling stats alone, you could argue he's one of the least important cogs in the team....

....except he's the most important!!

Very good selection to leave Folkes out and continue with Pope as W'keeper, as that allowed them to play the extra seamer, without whom I don't think we'd have bowled them out second innings (even allowing for Stokes not bowling at all but who could have done) The 3 seamers took 8 of the 4th innings wickets! not sure anyone would have predicted that when it was turning like a top on day1.


----------



## newts (12 Dec 2022)

Pakistan deserve plenty credit for taking it close & getting well passed 300 on 4th innings. Abrar was superb on debut & will torment many batsmen in the near future as his career progresses.


----------



## PaulB (17 Dec 2022)

Why do these Pakistan cricket grounds need barbed wire fences?


----------



## geocycle (17 Dec 2022)

Interesting day one. England still ahead but that late wicket will give Pakistan a lot of hope in the morning. Liked the look of our new spinner. I do love a leg spinner.

I remember coaching some under 11s and one lad came up saying he bowled leggies. I was a bit sceptical so threw him the ball and stood behind the stumps. His first two pitched on a perfect length turned and hit top of off, the third was wide of the off but then span back and hit the stumps, a googly! He was last seen getting on a plane to Melbourne.


----------



## Beebo (17 Dec 2022)

PaulB said:


> Why do these Pakistan cricket grounds need barbed wire fences?



I suspect the games against India get quite spicy, as would their “county” games.


----------



## T4tomo (18 Dec 2022)

Awesome innings Brook here, just about back in credit for tuning out the skipper🤣. This partnership is swinging the balance of the game back England's way after a good morning for Pakistan.


----------



## Beebo (19 Dec 2022)

They just said on TMS that the main players who played in the T20 World Cup and the Test side are on their third Prime minister since they left the UK. 
It just shows how long modern professional cricketers have to be away from home for. 
It’s ok if you are young and single, but must be very hard if you are married with kids.


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2022)

2 more wickets and this test match will crumble into a 100 run chase for england


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2022)

Beebo said:


> They just said on TMS that the main players who played in the T20 World Cup and the Test side are on their third Prime minister since they left the UK.
> It just shows how long modern professional cricketers have to be away from home for.
> It’s ok if you are young and single, but must be very hard if you are married with kids.



really - the world T20 world cup was 16th october start, lizz truss entered office 6th September. Did they really leave the UK before then. Nigh on 6wks before the T20 started and didnt they play india in the UK after the T20 world cup??


----------



## Beebo (19 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> really - the world T20 world cup was 16th october start, lizz truss entered office 6th September. Did they really leave the UK before then. Nigh on 6wks before the T20 started and didnt they play india in the UK after the T20 world cup??



It was what aggers said, but he could have been mistaken


----------



## Alex321 (19 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> really - the world T20 world cup was 16th october start, lizz truss entered office 6th September. Did they really leave the UK before then. Nigh on 6wks before the T20 started and didnt they play india in the UK after the T20 world cup??



No, they didn't play India in the UK in October. And they did play a warm up series of T20 matches against Australia before the WC, starting 6th October. They did also have a series in Pakistan in September, but that was a separate squad.

And they did play a home ODI series against New Zealand in September, so it seems unlikely any of the current Test side would have travelled to Australia before that finished.


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2022)

what about this south africa test match then - with this team, when truss was in power


----------



## Alex321 (19 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> what about this south africa test match then - with this team, when truss was in power
> 
> View attachment 671692
> 
> ...



Earlier than the (home) New Zealand series I referred to.


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Earlier than the (home) New Zealand series I referred to.



i couldnt find anywhere on the BBC cricket site about the new zealand one day series......only that test series in june


----------



## Alex321 (19 Dec 2022)

Ooops. My mistake - I was looking at the ECB website, and that is fixtures for NEXT year (2023). Duh!


----------



## Alex321 (19 Dec 2022)

And three more wickets for Ahmed. Pakistan 177-6 at tea.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Dec 2022)

Ahmed is some bowler. This won't be an easy chase when we get to it, but we're not out of it!


----------



## Beebo (19 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Ahmed is some bowler. This won't be an easy chase when we get to it, but we're not out of it!



Spinners take all 6 wickets so far.


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2022)

Beebo said:


> Spinners take all 6 wickets so far.



7 now......would be good to see the new lad get a fivefor


----------



## T4tomo (19 Dec 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Ahmed is some bowler. This won't be an easy chase when we get to it, but we're not out of it!



Indeed, but if we make a positive start it puts a lot of pressure on the pakistan attack, as they cant set ultra attacking fields if they only have a lowish lead to defend.

that said a clatter of wickets up front puts a lot of pressure on.

I still think we can chase down 200+ though.


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2022)

nice five for there for rehan.......good 2hrs ahead if england go for it


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2022)

england not holding back here......


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Dec 2022)

We may need to find something else to do tomorrow morning.....


----------



## Alex321 (19 Dec 2022)

How many overs left in the day?


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2022)

Alex321 said:


> How many overs left in the day?



about an hours play


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2022)

53 off 34 balls


----------



## Alex321 (19 Dec 2022)

58 off 6 overs, need 106 more, so another 12 overs


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2022)

Crawley gone, Ahmed in as the night watchman.


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Crawley gone, Ahmed in as the night watchman.



hes gone too....stokes in, not sure ahmed was being used as a watchman though, the way he came out swinging


----------



## T4tomo (19 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Crawley gone, Ahmed in as the night watchman.



he wasn't exactly batting like a nightwatchman...


----------



## Beebo (19 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> We may need to find something else to do tomorrow morning.....



I imagine they want to fly home asap.


----------



## Alex321 (19 Dec 2022)

Should finish before lunch tomorrow.


----------



## matticus (19 Dec 2022)

jowwy said:


> hes gone too....stokes in, not sure ahmed was being used as a watchman though, the way he came out swinging



I thought it might be to give him a taste of batting up the order. He has called himself a "batter that bowls a bit" !


----------



## Dayvo (19 Dec 2022)

A GREAT scorecard from a T-20 match in Australia with some classic comments. (click on image if interested).






’No. 10 top scored with 4 and was out 2nd ball.’ 😂😂


----------



## AndyRM (20 Dec 2022)

Well, that wraps up a pretty remarkable series in Pakistan. It's been great, and considering where we were 6 months ago this is an incredible turn around.

The combination of Stokes and McCullum is fantastic.


----------



## Sterlo (20 Dec 2022)

Dayvo said:


> A GREAT scorecard from a T-20 match in Australia with some classic comments. (click on image if interested).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not only that but 3 of the 15 were extras!


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Not only that but 3 of the 15 were extras!



They were chasing 140.


----------



## Sterlo (20 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> They were chasing 140.


Well they fell a bit short.


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Well they fell a bit short.



Just a tad


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Well they fell a bit short.



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/63998982


----------



## T4tomo (21 Dec 2022)

I remember in Junior cricket (U14s) we bowled a side out for 8. Our opening bowler took 6-2.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I remember in Junior cricket (U14s) we bowled a side out for 8. Our opening bowler took 6-2.



That sounds like my junior batting average ... mind you I knocked a few over, just like my hero Joel Garner.


----------



## Dayvo (21 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I remember in Junior cricket (U14s) we bowled a side out for 8. Our opening bowler took 6-2.



😁
Similar thing happened at my school, when I was about 13-14.
We bowled a side out for 12: one of my mates, who wasn’t that good a bowler at all, took TWO hat-tricks. 😳


----------

